# Who's In Your Campsite?



## Yurusumaji

Chester the Panda is camping in my town currently. He doesn't seem terrible, but the dude is kind of creepy-looking.


----------



## Dreamer

Annabelle the anteater! I asked her to move in.


----------



## Superpenguin

Gayle the Alligator. She's moving in.


----------



## Talon

Patty the cow. I won't be encouraging her to move in. I already have Coach and want a new type of animal.


----------



## kmyk

I have Frobert the frog. I usually like frogs but he has weird black circle patterns on his face and it's kinda freaking me out.


----------



## Mothership

Bruce, the blue goat(?) is in my camp site. Not letting him move in, tho.


----------



## n00srac

I got Poppy if I remember correctly, and I convinced her to move in


----------



## AC Cafe

Monique...


----------



## azurill

Tom the cat


----------



## Gizmodo

Haven't got the campsite yet, but it is definitely going to be the first thing i set to work, when i can start building tomorrow =]


----------



## Saralie

If you decline to let a camping animal move in, how long is it until another one comes to camp?


----------



## amped4jr88

Drake the duck...he's okay but I didn't encourage him to move in bc not was I was looking for lol.


----------



## Julie

Alfonso the alligator was the first one to camp in my town. I didn't ask him to move in but I played some games with him. I accidentally sold my bug net to him for 2,500 bells a few days before bug off so that wasn't a good idea lol. Luckily Nooklings had one the next day and I was able to catch my prize winning beetles, heh heh.


----------



## lpsruler234

I have cheri! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

A pink bear


----------



## whereiskellie

Rudy!! I'm in love <3.

I beat him in a game of rock paper scissors and convinced him to move in


----------



## mason

I have Whitney the Wolf in my campsite!


----------



## LemyLekySama

I had Ruby. Played rock, paper, scissors w her & I won...so she moved in! She's a little snobby, but she's cool.


----------



## Cottonball

Agent S  a little Squirrel.


----------



## Solar

O.O I haven't had anyone yet and I have had my campsite since Wednesday I think...


----------



## ACking

Hamlet, he's moving in.


----------



## seanman1224

I had Pinky yesterday and she moved into. 
I want someone else though, because Peanut just moved out!
I wish Diva, Marshal, Sterling, and Lobo would move out. ;~;


----------



## Fairydust

I've had my campsite for around 5 days now and I haven't had one. single. villager. come camp.


----------



## Kitsch

seanman1224 said:


> I had Pinky yesterday and she moved into.
> I want someone else though, because Peanut just moved out!
> I wish Diva, Marshal, Sterling, and Lobo would move out. ;~;



Awww I would LOVE to have Lobo!

I have Vesta in my campsite, he's cute so I tried persuading him to move in but he said no. Left and then went back in and managed to convince him.


----------



## seanman1224

Then you can have Lobo! We can trade, lol!


----------



## Kitsch

seanman1224 said:


> Then you can have Lobo! We can trade, lol!



I wish it were that simple!


----------



## whereiskellie

my camper is bleeding me dry with his price fixer and five chances. At least i'm getting some nice items out of it (sometimes)


----------



## seanman1224

I know, me too!


----------



## Craftyott

Tiffany, the Goth bunny....
Got her to stay!


----------



## Cheri

I have Axel, the elephant!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

I had some penguin dude like two days ago. Really plain and not a cat so I said no XD
Hoping for Bob, Rosy, or even Punchy someday, but I never have luck.


----------



## bongokhrusha

I have Tabby the cat!


----------



## Eirrinn

Can't really remember since she left yesterday but I know it was a mouse,I really want a kangaroo to move in or another large bird since the one I really loved moved away :c


----------



## Stevey Queen

I got my first camper today. It was Limberg. I don't hate him but I always have him in my towns and I want someone new to me. So I denied his request to move in.


----------



## lpsruler234

I hated cheri


----------



## Jay

lpsruler234 said:


> I hated cheri



OMG you didnt tell her to move in?! I LOVE HER.


----------



## Yurusumaji

I got Croquet this time around. I don't like him, but Frank won't stop whining at me about getting a new resident, so I got him to move in.


----------



## Neutron

I had Roald a couple days ago. I really wanted him in my town so I kept talking to him, eventually he played rock paper scissors to see if he would move in. He made me wager my shovel and I lost my shovel for two days because Nook's didn't have one to buy =\


----------



## Yurusumaji

Neutron said:


> I had Roald a couple days ago. I really wanted him in my town so I kept talking to him, eventually he played rock paper scissors to see if he would move in. He made me wager my shovel and I lost my shovel for two days because Nook's didn't have one to buy =\



If you keep talking to them, they'll keep challenging you to games. You can do that until you win. I lost my first game with Croquet, which was charades. So I pestered him some more until he challenged me to Rock-Paper-Scissors, at which point I won and he agreed to move in.


----------



## Eloise

Pietro, he was cool so I asked him to move in. He moved in right infront of my house so now he's going.


----------



## Vex

First it was Diva, a ugly-looking frog, I asked her to leave.
Then it was Bree, a cute mouse, I asked her to stay.
Then it was Mitzi, a cute cat, and obviously i love cats so she stayed.


----------



## Nooblord

Don't want to deal with a 10th villager while laying out my town. Maybe when I finish placing down all the vital PWP/placeholders.
Already know where I'll be placing that campsite, though.


----------



## Imbri

I have Octavian. He doesn't seem bad, but not quite what I'm looking for.

Do you have to either ask them to stay or leave? Or will they go on their own?


----------



## Jay

Imbri said:


> I have Octavian. He doesn't seem bad, but not quite what I'm looking for.
> 
> Do you have to either ask them to stay or leave? Or will they go on their own?



whoaaaaa you should definitely tell him to stay! super rare! but if you dont say anything at all they wont stay


----------



## JasonBurrows

azurill said:


> Tom the cat


Does he have a rival named Jerry the Mouse?


----------



## Imbri

Jay said:


> whoaaaaa you should definitely tell him to stay! super rare! but if you dont say anything at all they wont stay



Really? OK, I'll give him a shot. He came yesterday, so hopefully he'll still be there when I get home tonight and open the game.


----------



## Robert Plant

I currently have Jay, Ozzie, Peanut, Alice and Harry. And someone called Rene? is moving to my Gensokyo.

Everyone is kind by now. Specially Peanut.


----------



## ChaosKitten

I had Shep yesterday. He agreed to move in. Couldn't pass up that woolly awesomeness!


----------



## Gearhead31

I never have anyone visit my campsite


----------



## Hamusuta

Tangy was a few days ago, she was my first and only camper.
But she didn't want to move in.


----------



## Gera

Coco, and she decided to move to my town, I'm so happy


----------



## Ouroboros

Gearhead31 said:


> I never have anyone visit my campsite



This. 
It's been two weeks since anyone has shown up to camp. Kinda sad.  Nothing fun has been happening in my town at all. 
My first and only camper was Bangle. :\


----------



## Robert Plant

Oh... This was for campers.

Then I haven't any campers :V


----------



## Coni

Angus... hope he doesnt move o_o


----------



## SliceAndDice

I had 3 campers so far. Hamlet the Hamster (moved into my town), Harry the Hippo (no thanks -.-) and Bones the Dog, who will be moving in soon.


----------



## Mirror

I've had my campsite for a couple weeks now, and only Bertha has camped there. I didn't like her, so I didn't let her move in. It was on the second day of having a campsite, so now I'm thinking maybe Bertha went back and told everyone I wasn't friendly or something, ahahaha.


----------



## Talon

Lionel is camping today. But I don't want him in my town. The last camper was Patty on June 16, I didn't ask her to move in. Campers definitely aren't frequent.


----------



## Mothership

In Rakuen, my most recent camper was Tabby. I did not let her move in.

In Mugwump, my camper today is Peanut. I didn't even talk to her because I want one of the new villagers to move into my town.


----------



## Rosalie1991

Apple is moving today and she freakin annoy me, even shes not a resident.. hope she doesnt move


----------



## Zoella

Felicity's in my campsite today :3 Managed to make her move in yay~!


----------



## Hamusuta

Rosalie1991 said:


> Apple is moving today and she freakin annoy me, even shes not a resident.. hope she doesnt move



WHAT HOW DARE YOU.
(i'll take her.)


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Rocket the ugly pink gorilla superhero thing. I would do anything for a cat to camp out.


----------



## Stargirl

Fang the Wolf. 
Before I've had... Mitzi the Cat and Spork the Pig.


----------



## Gizmodo

Alfonso finally moved in  so glad i got him in the campsite
i hope i get an ugly villager in the campsite next, and not a good one, since i wont have room to invite them


----------



## ThatACfan

No one at the moment they left and got there own house.


----------



## ThunderGirl

I haven't had anyone in my campsite for over a week


----------



## Stevey Queen

My campsite has been empty too and that sucks because I want my 10th villager to move in so I can start working on my town. I need to know what inconvenient place they will place their house :/

Is there any special conditions to influence a tent to show up?


----------



## Jaguarfire

Pecan, before I had Stinky.


----------



## TheLostEmpire

First I had Soliel the orange hamster. I wanted someone else and glad I did. Whitney came next and she is my all time favorite. : D


----------



## jvgsjeff

Rolf is at my campsite today. He's one of my favorite animals, so I took advantage of the opportunity to invite him to move into my town.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Was thinking of waiting the long wait until a cat camped out in my town (so far all my campers have been BAD), but I was getting worried about an ugly villager or something moving in from a friend's town, or even randomly moving here, and I love all my villagers so I don't want a bad one, and to my surprise, Drago the dragon-like thing was camping. I loved him enough to convince him to move to my town. Pretty satisfied. He's cool lookin!

Bob or Rosie or Mitzi would have such a tiny chance of showing up! Hopefully I made the right choice


----------



## Gizmodo

So glad i got Alfonso on my first campsite and he moved in and is staying forever <3
got Boomer the Penguin today and he ripped me off.. ew


----------



## Eirrinn

Meringue was in mine but I got her to move in after talking to her like over 900 times. Erik is in my campsite now.


----------



## Feraligator

I had this ugly purple frog the first time, but I didn't speak to her. I haven't had anyone for the past 3 days.


----------



## Bulbadragon

Rhonda the hippo was in mine yesterday. I've never really liked her, so I let her go. I played the left or right game with her and she made me buy her alpine chair for 5,000 bells.


----------



## Mirror

Today, Graham is camping there. On the plus side, he's a hamster, and I don't have any hamsters, but on the downside, he's a little creepy. He has a pig nose and glasses! I'm not sure if I should let him move in. Still debating, especially because in my town, villagers are there long-term, as in until I get their pictures. Unless I really hate them.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Eirrinn said:


> Meringue was in mine but I got her to move in after talking to her like over 900 times. Erik is in my campsite now.



Erik is adorable. Wish I had him, lol.


----------



## siderealotion

Yesterday, Daisy
You took my bug-catching net
But didn't move in.















Heh, I just needed an excuse to do a haiku today.


----------



## Mothership

Today I finally had a good camper in Rakuen. It is Sly, the alligator! After losing at several games, I finally won so Sly will be my 10th villager


----------



## AC Cafe

Mothership said:


> Today I finally had a good camper in Rakuen. It is Sly, the alligator! After losing at several games, I finally won so Sly will be my 10th villager



Sly is moving to my town tomorrow! I'm really happy <3

I haven't had a camper in a really long time, ugh.


----------



## ForgottenT

Ribbot The Mechanical Frog 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MaggieXawesomeness said:


> Erik is adorable. Wish I had him, lol.



I got Erik from my Campsite last week lol


----------



## Nami

Got Chester to move in recently  his creepiness and cuteness make an awesome combo.


----------



## slpnclass

Bruce was my first camper. He seems decent so I asked him to move in.


----------



## Marjet

Whitney, omggg! Gotta have her in my town. <333


----------



## ForgottenT

Some ugly Hippo, not even gonna bother talk to him..


----------



## Chrissy

LOL. Is it Hippeux?


----------



## AC Cafe

Cranston =/


----------



## charmed girl

I don't have anyone in my campsite yet and it's been there for nearly a week now


----------



## Mia

Mitzi. She's okay but her wide eyes are distracting.


----------



## Campy

I've only had one camper and it was Goldie. Welcomed her with open arms, she's adorable.


----------



## ben_nyc

ForgottenT said:


> Some ugly Hippo, not even gonna bother talk to him..



Oh snap, me too!  A dark yellowish one... Harry I think.


----------



## GhulehGirl

The first animal (and now resident of my town) to stay at my campsite was Boone the Baboon. Haven't had any other campers....yet.


----------



## Sheepish

The only animal I've had in my campsite was Erik, who I then invited to move in as my 10th villager. I'm hoping to meet some more animals once I finally get a couple of my current villagers to move out.


----------



## Fairlee

Whitney! Then I bet with her to get her to my town 
Going to have her move soon~


----------



## Mothership

Mugwump's first camper was Rizzo (yuck). I walked into the tent, saw him, and walked right back out.

Sly moved from the camp site into Rakuen a few days ago.


----------



## Ritsukachu

Shep the dog. He's moving in : D


----------



## oath2order

Nobody.

Waste of Bells.


----------



## GingerSchnapps

Now that Pekoe moved out, I'm excited to see who shows up at my campsite now.

Also... Minigames <3


----------



## ben_nyc

Ohh... I have this toxic brown looking dog now.  What is it w/ this terrible color choice?  ;/


----------



## Chris

Lolly was the second villager to come stay in mine. I asked her to move in. 

The first was Annalisa, but when she asked if she should move in I said no.


----------



## Feraligator

I still haven't had a camper since the day Diva was camping, which I think was the 18th of June.


----------



## seanman1224

Naomi showed up today...eww.


----------



## Calligraphy

The only camper I've had so far was Monique. I really despised her in WW, so I discouraged her from moving in.


----------



## Keely

Carmen the rabbit :B


----------



## LemyLekySama

Spork, the Pig. He's always talking about eating something!


----------



## Mint

I had Papi the Okapi (horse) as a camper the other day. He has moved in. ^^


----------



## Gizmodo

So unlucky  filled up my 10th villager spot, then today one of my fave villagers ever, Willow shows up in my campsite -_-


----------



## Hayate

I have gruff the goat or w/e it was


----------



## StiX

Tangy was... but I already have 10 villagers ;_;


----------



## ForgottenT

Monique


----------



## MaleficStar

Katt is in mine today xP


----------



## Mothership

Apple is in Rakuen's Camp Site today! Perfect timing, because Tammy moved out yesterday so I now have space for adorable Apple 

Only had to play, and win, one game to get her to agree to move in...yay!


----------



## Gizmodo

Mothership said:


> Apple is in Rakuen's Camp Site today! Perfect timing, because Tammy moved out yesterday so I now have space for adorable Apple
> 
> Only had to play, and win, one game to get her to agree to move in...yay!




I'm so jealous!! next time i have a free spot i probably will just wait for the campsite, as i got Rhonda from another town, and then the next day Willow was in my campsite and shes one of my faves and i couldnt have her


----------



## chriss

Flurry is in mine! I really want to ask her to move in but Im saving my last villager spot for a villager from someone else's town D:


----------



## mayortash

Nobody today but yesterday I had Lobo  it took all my willpower not to get him to move in but I'm hunting for a deer or hamster villager to be in my first 10.


----------



## Lin

mayortash said:


> Nobody today but yesterday I had Lobo  it took all my willpower not to get him to move in but I'm hunting for a deer or hamster villager to be in my first 10.



I know what you mean... Fang went to my campsite and I tried to resist inviting him since I'm looking other villagers but... Whitney needs a boyfriend. >:O I made him move right next to her house. X'D


----------



## Gizmodo

chriss said:


> Flurry is in mine! I really want to ask her to move in but Im saving my last villager spot for a villager from someone else's town D:



Flurry!! im even more jealous


----------



## ForgottenT

I did the Villager control guide to get Ruby in my campsite yesterday, it took a while, and I was probably SUPER lucky, I was just looking for a nice villager to have move in, but then she popped up (she?s one of my FAVORITES) I?m so happy ^^

You can find the guide here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?68222-quot-Controlling-quot-where-houses-appear


----------



## Spontida

I got a blue koala but I didn't ask her to move in.


----------



## Gizmodo

Definitely going to leave an open spot next time.. and just reset the campsite until i get Flurry/Apple or a really cute villager


----------



## darkfire25

Gizmodo said:


> Definitely going to leave an open spot next time.. and just reset the campsite until i get Flurry/Apple or a really cute villager


How are you going to reset the campsite? Is there another way other than time traveling back a day and then forward is it that what you're doing?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have Gabi in my campsite. She lives in my Wild World town and I'm going to get her to move in. But now I'm kinda reconsidering because there are other villagers I want much more.


----------



## Gizmodo

darkfire25 said:


> How are you going to reset the campsite? Is there another way other than time traveling back a day and then forward is it that what you're doing?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have Gabi in my campsite. She lives in my Wild World town and I'm going to get her to move in. But now I'm kinda reconsidering because there are other villagers I want much more.



Noo in ever ever time travel 
Each day i'll create a new character.. if there is no campsite, save the character then delete them, and wait for the next day if there is a campsite, ill keep resetting until a good character appears, then save the character and delete them,


----------



## charmed girl

Mac just arrived at my campsite, I've played a few mini games with him and he asked to move in my town but when I said yes he said he liked the town he's living in at the moment and doesn't want to move - didn't see why he asked in the first place then.


----------



## darkfire25

Gizmodo said:


> Noo in ever ever time travel
> Each day i'll create a new character.. if there is no campsite, save the character then delete them, and wait for the next day if there is a campsite, ill keep resetting until a good character appears, then save the character and delete them,


I'm confused. Why do you need to make a new character? Will the campsite not reset if you only have one character?

Anyways, just so I understand what you're doing to reset can you tell me if this is correct? When I play the game I create a new character and see if there's someone camping. If not, I delete the character. I keep doing this until I see someone camping and then from there I can simply reset the game and new campers will appear?


----------



## Lin

darkfire25 said:


> I'm confused. Why do you need to make a new character? Will the campsite not reset if you only have one character?
> 
> Anyways, just so I understand what you're doing to reset can you tell me if this is correct? When I play the game I create a new character and see if there's someone camping. If not, I delete the character. I keep doing this until I see someone camping and then from there I can simply reset the game and new campers will appear?



Needs to be a new character, and it doesn't work if you start the day playing as your Mayor. Once you find a villager camping that you like, you build your new chars house wherever and save... o.o That's all. Then you can delete the char after if you want...


----------



## Gizmodo

darkfire25 said:


> I'm confused. Why do you need to make a new character? Will the campsite not reset if you only have one character?
> 
> Anyways, just so I understand what you're doing to reset can you tell me if this is correct? When I play the game I create a new character and see if there's someone camping. If not, I delete the character. I keep doing this until I see someone camping and then from there I can simply reset the game and new campers will appear?



Correct, theres a thread on it somewhere, you can also do it for trying to get new villagers, not from the campsite
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?68222-quot-Controlling-quot-where-houses-appear


----------



## darkfire25

Ah, I see. Thanks for the info guys. I was going to try to do it through time traveling, but as I found out yesterday that's dangerous unless you're careful (One of my villagers moved out and I didn't find out till the day Spork packed his boxes) and it takes much longer because you still have to wait for the random day someone appears.


----------



## Chu

Vladimir, ugh.


----------



## Chris

Gizmodo said:


> Noo in ever ever time travel
> Each day i'll create a new character.. if there is no campsite, save the character then delete them, and wait for the next day if there is a campsite, ill keep resetting until a good character appears, then save the character and delete them,



This is what I've been doing too.


----------



## chriss

charmed girl said:


> Mac just arrived at my campsite, I've played a few mini games with him and he asked to move in my town but when I said yes he said he liked the town he's living in at the moment and doesn't want to move - didn't see why he asked in the first place then.



You can get him to move in, you just gotta keep asking. I had Chrissy camping last week and she rejected my invite like 5 times then said she would play a game with me, If I win she moves in, If I lose she doesnt.


----------



## darkfire25

Gizmodo said:


> Correct, theres a thread on it somewhere, you can also do it for trying to get new villagers, not from the campsite
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?68222-quot-Controlling-quot-where-houses-appear


One more question: Can you get someone from a campsite to move in when you have 10 villagers if you kick them out that same day? Or does there have to be an open spot for someone from a campsite to be able to move.


----------



## Gizmodo

darkfire25 said:


> One more question: Can you get someone from a campsite to move in when you have 10 villagers if you kick them out that same day? Or does there have to be an open spot for someone from a campsite to be able to move.



There has to be a spare spot  i experienced this pain with Willow


----------



## darkfire25

Gizmodo said:


> There has to be a spare spot  i experienced this pain with Willow


I noticed in an earlier post you said "definitely going to leave an open spot next time". Are you implying there's a way to have an open spot stay open? or do you just kind of have to time it right and have a camper that days that the spot is still open?


----------



## Gizmodo

darkfire25 said:


> I noticed in an earlier post you said "definitely going to leave an open spot next time". Are you implying there's a way to have an open spot stay open? or do you just kind of have to time it right and have a camper that days that the spot is still open?



What i mean is when i am down to 9 villagers.. im not going to get a villager from another town  i'm going to wait for a good camper.


----------



## darkfire25

Gizmodo said:


> What i mean is when i am down to 9 villagers.. im not going to get a villager from another town  i'm going to wait for a good camper.


Oooooh. I thought once you had 10 villagers you always had 10 villagers. Like if someone moves out someone will move in right away. That's why I was hesitant about getting Gabi to move in since she'll be the tenth.


----------



## Gizmodo

darkfire25 said:


> Oooooh. I thought once you had 10 villagers you always had 10 villagers. Like if someone moves out someone will move in right away. That's why I was hesitant about getting Gabi to move in since she'll be the tenth.



No 
you only get a 10th from the campsite or other town..
If you only have 9, and one moves out, you get another


----------



## Paint

Fauna, the new cute brown deer! Too bad I already have 10 villagers - 3 of which I hate..


----------



## Chris

Whitney the wolf! Now to convince her to move in...


----------



## Farobi

Clay. Almost made me buy a Golden Stereo (which isn't part of the Gold series), what a thief. I also already have two other Lazy Villagers in my town so I don't want to stack personalities unfortunately


----------



## Chrissy

Goldie.

Just when Robin moved in.

*gross sobbing*


----------



## SliceAndDice

Quillson... Oh God, why?! I was waiting what felt like forever for a new camper and a potential new villager after Jitters moved away and I get that thing!!?


----------



## James

The campsite has been nothing but a disappointment to me! I'm not a big bird fan and so far I've had Broffina, Knox and Lucha! I'd love for a deer or a cat to visit!


----------



## Hayate

I have Erik today


----------



## Coolio15

Deirdre just moved in yesterday I've been looking for her for a while so seeing her in the campsite was a golden opportunity.


----------



## Isabella

Nibbles and she's moving in<333


----------



## Gizmodo

Hopefully next time i have a free spot i'll be able to get someone good


----------



## DorsalAxe

I had Kitt yesterday, and invited her to move into town. She hasn't placed her house plot yet though.


----------



## ben_nyc

I've got Willow!  She looks great!


----------



## Venomothballs

I sadly haven't had anyone in my campsite for about a week


----------



## Gizmodo

ben_nyc said:


> I've got Willow!  She looks great!



I had Willow last week  she's one of my favourites! but i didnt have a free spot :L


----------



## Ristani

I've got Peaches visiting today.


----------



## Sheepish

Camofrog is in my campsite this time. Having a frog villager would be nice, but I already have 10 living in my town. Another Cranky villager isn't really ideal, either.


----------



## seanman1224

I had Octavian and he just moved in!!


----------



## TamaMushroom

Derwin, I didn't let him move in. :3


----------



## StarryACNL

Fauna!
I don't have any space though


----------



## Gizmodo

Barold.. hes odd


----------



## Envy

I haven't had anyone in my campsite for a few days. =/


----------



## Superpenguin

Lobo.


----------



## TamaMushroom

Agnes


----------



## Jay

Ive been doing the reset thing to place my newest villager which is my 10th and I saw Flora camping now I'm sad since she's cute


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Pietro. I'm sorry, I just don't like clowns.


----------



## Wallytehcat

I have Mallary in my campsite, I always seem to get ducks and squirrels I don't like and I really want a cat villager.


----------



## ForgottenT

Jay said:


> Ive been doing the reset thing to place my newest villager which is my 10th and I saw Flora camping now I'm sad since she's cute



That sucks, I really want Flora, though i already have 3 Peppy villagers that I love.
- Ruby
- Rosie
- Bangle

Why did they make almost all the Peppy villagers so cute, pretty much all my fav villagers are Peppy, and I can maximum have 3 peppy at a time, because I want at least 1 of each personality, I might let Bangle move when I get her picture though, not sure yet.
I want ALL the cute peppy villager pictures ;_;


----------



## Fairlee

ForgottenT said:


> That sucks, I really want Flora, though i already have 3 Peppy villagers that I love.
> - Ruby
> - Rosie
> - Bangle
> 
> Why did they make almost all the Peppy villagers so cute, pretty much all my fav villagers are Peppy, and I can maximum have 3 peppy at a time, because I want at least 1 of each personality, I might let Bangle move when I get her picture though, not sure yet.
> I want ALL the cute peppy villager pictures ;_;



Exactly what I feel, but mine is Normal for females and Lazy for the males.


----------



## Gizmodo

So Campsite is once a week?
Drago leaves today so i can start trying on the monday


----------



## Littlemyuu

Cube was on mine yesterday, 
I hope Stitches will be there someday


----------



## xxkaylabby

Envy said:


> I haven't had anyone in my campsite for a few days. =/



same here  nobody in like two weeks


----------



## Mint

Coco!  She will be moving in.


----------



## ForgottenT

Gizmodo said:


> So Campsite is once a week?
> Drago leaves today so i can start trying on the monday



Nah, it?s random when a camper will appear, if you want a camper you can do the villager control until you get one you want 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ng-quot-where-houses-appear&highlight=control


----------



## Elisba

Ok I'm still new to the game( as in "First Animal Crossing game EVER!"  and a bit confused.  My penguin Roald wanted to move and frankly I am ready for him to go so I told him to go ahead.  What I am wondering now is will I have someone else move in at a later date?  This campsite that everyone speaks of, do I have to have that built first before anyone comes and debates on moving in? And lastly, how many residents can live in my town minus the stores vendors and additional save files?


----------



## Mint

Elisba said:


> Ok I'm still new to the game( as in "First Animal Crossing game EVER!"  and a bit confused.  My penguin Roald wanted to move and frankly I am ready for him to go so I told him to go ahead.  What I am wondering now is will I have someone else move in at a later date?  This campsite that everyone speaks of, do I have to have that built first before anyone comes and debates on moving in? And lastly, how many residents can live in my town minus the stores vendors and additional save files?



10 villagers is the maximum that will live in the town. The 10th villager has to either be a camper or a villager from another town. If you drop down to eight villagers and don't ask a camper/villager from another town to move in, in at least a week, a random villager will move in.


----------



## Jaguarfire

Walt the Cranky Kangaroo


----------



## #TheCrossing

Del the cranky alligator is here ! I don't like him though, I'm definitely not going to ask him to move in ^^


----------



## Mirror

Yesterday, Flurry the hamster was in my site. She's pretty cute... Although it doesn't really matter that much because I already have Graham as my hamster villager.


----------



## rubyy

Marshal<3


----------



## dinoalex

Rubyy said:


> Marshal<3



Could i go to your campsite please? Marshal is one of my dreamies!


----------



## Hyoshido

Shep just came to mine while trying to get rid of Tank and Rocket.

Just a shame I really don't like Shep, I'd only really take him if I were to go ahead and sell him on.
(I really can't be bothered to TT anyone else out after Rocket and Tank though...)

Ahwell, time to TT on and get one of the ones I want.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

None xD


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

I don't have anybody today, but I've had Bob, Chrissy, and Beau before. When I was doing the Villager Placement Method to place Deirdre's house, I also got Lobo and someone else. I may have missed a few, but that's about it.


----------



## itsDean

Marina the Octopus! Just asked her to move in!


----------



## matoki

I had Sally yesterday and she was really adorable! But I also had a plot pop up that day (probably from wifi) so I couldn't ask her to move in


----------



## rubyy

dinoalex said:


> Could i go to your campsite please? Marshal is one of my dreamies!





You can come visit him, I already asked him to move in, he's my dreamie too


----------



## Rosalie1991

Chester is in my campsite, but i have already 10 villagers.


----------



## Mao

None. It was Ronda a while ago


----------



## Brynnda

I built my campsite about 3 days ago, and Broffina was camping there the day after it was built. I didn't ask her to move in, and haven't had anyone since her.


----------



## Panzerpferd

Savannah is in my campsite...and my town is full.  :C
Why did I have to look inside the tent?


----------



## QUEENBOWSA

Julian was in mine, he's moving in c:


----------



## sodappend

Stitches is in mine today. I asked him to move in


----------



## ShinyYoshi

No one today! I had Robin the other day and no matter how many times I asked her to move in, she said no.


----------



## Stitched

I had Robin most recently.


----------



## in-a-pickle

I had Kiki yesterday c: If I had room, I probably would have asked her to move in


----------



## windfall

No one has visited for ages. But the last time someone visited was Rudy, who I kinda wanted to move in. But at that time, Blanche moved in via streetpass....

Oh well, Blanche is okay too. At least she isn't ugly, haha.


----------



## Pixlplume

Marcie is currently in my campsite today!
Although she's super cute, she's kind of like Tia in my opinion: she's cute, but she's a normal.
Aurora already is my second normal villager, so I don't want anymore.
BESIDES! APPLE!!!


----------



## Hyoshido

Well Lily's in mine and she's one of my dreamies so...win-win!


----------



## ShariBear

Pinky the bear is camping. She's so cute! Too bad she's a peppy villager; I already have two of those.


----------



## Stitched

Today I asked Ed to move in from the campsite~


----------



## TeddysMama711

Bettina, ick >n< keeps asking to buy all my items like go away


----------



## Neu

Gruff...
i have no dreamies, my town's 10th villager spot is currently vacant, & i usually invite any villager in the campsite, but...
Barold is in the middle of his 'moving out' dilemma so i can't add anymore villager until he moved out.


----------



## SaikoUsagi

I have Mari Uchi Rabbit.

cutie :3


----------



## Cascade

some clown camping in my campsite today.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

No one. Please Lobo, just camp here. I love you so much.


----------



## Filly

Margie *-* I always thought she was cute but when I actually saw her in my game I almost squealed.


----------



## Brynnda

Vic at the moment. 

When I saw there was a camper, I thought it was going to be someone I really want since I have 10 villagers at the moment. Luckily it wasn't!


----------



## EniracY

Astrid. He hurts my eyes.


----------



## Farobi

Tipper :U


----------



## Gizmodo

Klaus.... YUCK


----------



## EniracY

[Nevermind]


----------



## eeriewig

yesterday it was puck... my first camper... i didn't ask him to stay.


----------



## Pichu

No one yet. :C


----------



## Kiwi

Annalise!

I like her design and she reminds me of my crush... so yep, she's totally moving in!


----------



## Sakume

Scoot. He's cute but I didn't want him.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Yesterday Pierce was in my Campsite! I definitely took him! <3 Today,Bruce is in my Campsite. He's popular,So Wynaut? ;3


----------



## Paint

Elvis the lion
...no thanks


----------



## Pickles

Freckles. Not a fan.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Diana was the last one in my campsite....she now lives in my town ^^


----------



## ekdante

Hugh. Another lazy villager :/


----------



## jPottie

I actually had Stitches yesterday, and got him to move in! However while I was resetting to get him in a good spot, Merengue appeared in my campsite too.. but I passed on her since Stitches house at that moment was in a bad location. Dx


----------



## Pixlplume

I was actually thinking about what it would be like if I had only penguin villagers considering that I already have 3 penguins. Load and behind, Hopper's in my campsite. It made me realize I don't want a villager infested with penguins.


----------



## Stitched

While cycling through today, I found Static, one of the three crankies I would have taken in place of Wolfgang temporarily.
Sucks to be me because I have ten villagers. :c


----------



## Lurrdoc

I've already got all my dreamies, but I saw Julian! He kinda told me he wasn't suspicious, but I know how valuable unicorn horns are. hehehe.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I have Pudge currently!  I asked if he wanted to move in and he said no since he's in another town.  I don't want to push it, really...he's not one of my dreamies anyway. 
He is cute, though!


----------



## whimsy

I got Sprinkle today!! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧*:・ﾟ✧


----------



## Slowpoke360

I got Buck, I'm not gonna invite him to stay but he's a cool guy.


----------



## fierceonigami

I found Julian yesterday and got him to move into my town. Though I don't think I will keep him but I let him move in so I can get his picture as I'm collecting villagers' pictures. I know he's very popular though.


----------



## beffa

Some ugly bird. I didn't even talk to him to get his name


----------



## esc

Today it was Papi. Not a big fan of horses, but he's sorta cute. I don't really want him in my town though so Ill pass for now.


----------



## EdDeadRedacted

Midge


----------



## kennei

I had Cheri today!


----------



## Cyote

I had Beau in the campsite. He's not a Redwall dreamie, but he's cute, so I invited him. How long does it take before they move in? Is it 2 days?


----------



## Sherry

I can't believe what just happened. 
I'm resetting for a snooty villager right now and I had Marina and Octavian *successively*. What are the odds of this happening? WHAT ARE THE ODDS?  I'm not a fan of these two so I didn't bother getting them. (I don't care about their value) 
I'm just stunned of what happened. 

....
Yes! Finally a snooty villager!  You look quite nice, Blanche. Almost pressed the power button because she looked like a normal villager.


----------



## Farobi

Violet.

Uhh no.


----------



## EniracY

Farobi said:


> Violet.
> Uhh no.



I had to look them up after you said that. xD I agree with you. No.


----------



## Kiwi

Farobi said:


> Violet.
> 
> Uhh no.



Aww! I like her a lot, actually! But I have both Annalise and Diana now... enough snooty villagers for Magica~


----------



## Vida

Fauna is at my campsite but I don't have any space.


----------



## MamaMyers

miranda


----------



## Dozer

Kiwi said:


> Aww! I like her a lot, actually! But I have both Annalise and Diana now... enough snooty villagers for Magica~



Wow I have Diana and Annalise (or Diannalise as I like to call them) in my town too. They're both great snootys.


----------



## peachsoda

I've had a lot of campers recently... a bunch of mice mostly. I have Colton as a camper today. Going to pass on him though.  ?_?


----------



## Mothership

Benjamin is in Rainbow's camp site today, but my town is full


----------



## Kiwi

mewtfan said:


> Wow I have Diana and Annalise (or Diannalise as I like to call them) in my town too. They're both great snootys.



Yea! I do prefer Annalise, but Diana is very sweet, as well.


I had Grizzly in my Campsite today... and convinced him to move in! I had him in my first NL town as a starter, he lived right next to my mayor's house... and on the first try when I reset for his house spot today he wanted to move in next to my house again. He seems to like me, huh.


----------



## jenikinz

Sparrow...but I don't want him.  Gigi is moving in the next few days which will put me down to 8 villagers, so I know I will be getting a new villager soon but if I can choose, Sparrow won't be it!


----------



## wholocked10

I remember seeing someone say that if you ask a camper to move in, but you are full, they will move in once your 10th villager leaves. Is this true? I've never tried it myself, and I'd think it unlikely.


----------



## irisubunny

wholocked10 said:


> I remember seeing someone say that if you ask a camper to move in, but you are full, they will move in once your 10th villager leaves. Is this true? I've never tried it myself, and I'd think it unlikely.



i don't even think they offer to move in when your town is full. but then again i'm not sure for myself ono.. hmm but i don't believe it anyway.


----------



## wholocked10

missbunnehful said:


> i don't even think they offer to move in when your town is full. but then again i'm not sure for myself ono.. hmm but i don't believe it anyway.



I didn't believe it either, that's why I'm asking. I guess it'd be worth a try?


----------



## rafe

I have nobody at the moment, but I did a few days ago. I had Marcie, and she was cute, but I liked her even more when I looked her up and it turned out she also shared the same birthday as I did! It was a shame that I had a full town at the moment... Oh well.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

A penguin. It might have been Aurora. Oops.


----------



## Cupcake_

Bianca the "tiger" that is actually a snow leopard, is in my camp's igloo right now. Already got her to agree to move in and changed my signature for her already.  : )


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Zell atm... Not moving in though


----------



## BungoTheElf

Mitzi! She's so cute! I don't have enough space though D:


----------



## junya

Sprinkle  She looks like a cute penguin.


----------



## Swiftstream

Merengue came this morning! Already tt'd to get her house plot 
so excited for her to move in! <3


----------



## Stitched

I'm always cycling with a full town whenever I get good campers :c  today was Fuschia.


----------



## Aloha

So far.Ugly villagers LOL


----------



## Hey Jude

I had Boomer the bird come to camp one day. I was so excited to have a camper that I asked him to move in, despite not liking him much. The next day Felicity the cat, (who I really liked!) showed up. My village was full unfortunately so I couldn't get her to move in. A few days later I had a neighbor move out and Phil the bird came to camp today. He's moving in tomorrow.


----------



## mooferz

Lolly is camping today. I'd take her in for someone else but my town is full unfortunately. She's adorable.


----------



## PinkWater

I'm Ting and recently got Biskit.


----------



## Touko

Barold.

*walks out and burns down campsite*


----------



## Micka7688

Fauna...too bad I'm full...


----------



## Pixlplume

This is the third camper in a row (they really want in)
Anyways, it was Olaf. Maybe he wanted to court Anabelle? Too bad because she's gone. Replaced by Apple.
To recap, first Marcie, then Hopper and now Olaf.


----------



## Queen Greene

Celia! She's so cute but my town is full. 8(


----------



## charmed girl

I have Nibbles in my campsite at the moment, I accidentally convinced her to move in.


----------



## StarryACNL

I have frank!
The green eagle


----------



## Megan.

Pekoe is in mine.​


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Drago. Too bad my Town's full. Dx


----------



## boorah

Today when I was resetting to get bangles house in a good spot (villager 10) I had stitches camping. Sad day.


----------



## Nangwaya

Katt was about to leave my town, and I was OK with that, until I saw Gigi at the camp site, and then begged Katt to stay.

Gigi just looked too weird for me, but after talking with her a few times, I didn't mind her look, and should have allowed Katt to go and Gigi to move in.


----------



## Electricbluewolf

Bluebear ..I hate bears o_o


----------



## Dama

Lobo!!! One of the villagers I'm looking for. But I have no space


----------



## PinkWater

Skye just showed up. Eh, pass.


----------



## VividVero

Goldie, should I keep her to try and get for a dreamie?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got Goldie to move in!


----------



## pietrofu

Marshal is in my alt towns campsite! I plan on moving him in


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Agent S <3 Def moving in! ^.^


----------



## May

Today I had Ribbot camping in my town. I might have let him move in but I already have ten villagers.


----------



## Eldin

Lucky~ 

I kind of like him and I don't have any dogs, I would have moved him in but I have a full town. ;c


----------



## kite

Pashmina is in my campsite today. I'm not too fond of goats though.


----------



## Rosalie1991

Quillson is in my camp today..
But mmhh.. no!


----------



## nyanicat

i have cookie today. she's cute, but i already have goldie


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I had Whitney ^^


----------



## flowera

Flora..I don't know..Do I really need another ostrich/flamingo?


----------



## irisubunny

chow.. -shivers-


----------



## LemyLekySama

Lolly, a cat is in mine.


----------



## TeddysMama711

Lucky was in my campsite (igloo) on my second town, moved him in 

- - - Post Merge - - -



flowera said:


> Flora..I don't know..Do I really need another ostrich/flamingo?



She's my number 1 dreamie! Hope I get her one day in my campsite <3 <3 <3


----------



## Sillydraco

There's a black rooster in mine, I forget his name though... lemme look it up :I

Looks like his name is Ken  I don't want him tho, plus I already have ten villagers (need to get most of them to move out!)


----------



## danceonglitter

Sly's in mine  he's not  too bad, but I have a full town now 'cause someone lovely gave me Flurry!


----------



## Kiwi

Bam~ Invited him to stay :3


----------



## Nickmare

Genji is my second camp site visitor, and is being moved into my town.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Ruby is in my campsite.



Kiwi said:


> Bam~ Invited him to stay :3


Sooo lucky!Congrats


----------



## jvgsjeff

Rosie is in my campsite today.


----------



## ayeeprill

Zell! He's moving in


----------



## Gizmodo

Drift


----------



## Rosalie1991

Biskit! Hes one of my all-time-favourites but i have already 10 villagers. Why he decided today to camp? Tomorrow Whitney is ready to move out, biskit should come just 2 days later ._. Fail


----------



## Farobi

Kiki left, got him in my camp. I dunno if i should get him >.<

Jk wtf peeps ofc i will.

- - - Post Merge - - -

After hoards of kangaroos, pigs, and birds flooding my campsite/town, it's nice to see a decent one :>


----------



## EdDeadRedacted

Biff


----------



## Cascade

Frita


----------



## Touko

Deli e.e


----------



## mapleshine

Rosie! :3
She's definitely moving in!


----------



## wotdafuq

Agnes


----------



## keybug55

Barold 0^0


----------



## Stitched

Merengue.  Invited her to move in c:


----------



## dollydaydream

Coco


----------



## rivulet

Poppy!

She's cute,  but I need an extra space.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stitched said:


> Merengue.  Invited her to move in c:



Wow o:


----------



## Filly

Marshal... >____>


----------



## beffa

Ankha for the 2nd time


----------



## rubyy

Coco D: I have no room.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Got Cyrano today. I'll probably try get him to move in, even though my last new villager was also cranky.


----------



## locker

i have Skye the wolf


----------



## MayoMayor

Opal the elephant; don't know if I want her though


----------



## irisubunny

marshal.. -squeals- yaaay!! >u<


----------



## cannedcommunism

The last villager I had in my campsite was Ankha. It's a shame, because I already had 10 villagers>


----------



## kurisu

Kid Cat was in just just a few minutes ago and I snagged him. He moved into literally the worst spot, but I'm already getting really impatient cycling to get Diana back so I'm just going to keep him.


----------



## Dembonez19

I had Lucky twice when I had room but never took him. He was my most recent camper, but I'm trying to save room for my dreamies. I'll probably want him later, and then he probably won't show up! xD


----------



## Annemalcrossing

Cookie!!


----------



## mason912

I got Queenie today. She creeps me out. Hope she doesn't decide to stay....


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Pippy -_-


----------



## Farobi

autumnleavesxo said:


> Pippy -_-



Pippy's cute :3


----------



## AlienLiaru

Monique


----------



## SliceAndDice

*Groucho* the bear. He is okay but I didn't like him enough to make him stay.


----------



## rubyy

Jacques.

And no room D=
I always have good villagers when I'm full.


Ive had: Beau, Coco and now Jacques.


----------



## keybug55

I have Frank the Smug Ostrich in my campsite


----------



## Cyote

I have Lolly in my campsite right now. She's cute, but a no-go. I just discouraged her from moving in.


----------



## Hirisa

No one. Yesterday it was Mott though.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Frank and Avery. I was going to invite Avery in since he's a cool looking eagle but he would ruin the flow of animals


----------



## matoki

Goose, but I'm full. 
Had Henry yesterday and he's one of the ones I want, even if only for a little while


----------



## SaikoUsagi

TUTU


----------



## Cascade

Cobb


----------



## nammie

No one today, but I had Blanche and Maple the last two days!
Why do I always get cute ones when I'm full ; n ;


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Lopez, I'm thinking about asking him to move to my town.


----------



## Miss Renee

Mint~


----------



## Rosalie1991

Apple - for the second time :/ she must to accept that i dont want her


----------



## Filly

Tiffany <3 I have her moved in now and I just love her @-@


----------



## Jellieyz

None right now but I had Kabuki yesterday and I was like...no thank you.


----------



## Laurina

Bruce! So happy, I finally got Miranda to move out yesterday and now Bruce is moving in.


----------



## rubyy

nammie said:


> No one today, but I had Blanche and Maple the last two days!
> Why do I always get cute ones when I'm full ; n ;





I agree 101% with this.


Don't worry I'm cursed too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have no one


----------



## Cascade

Zucker but im full xD


----------



## elegysanft

Fauna yesterday, shes moving in!


----------



## Farobi

My WW buddy Walker. Trying to make him move in as i type this.


----------



## sugarpeas

Lolly is in my campsite today!


----------



## ChibiSylph

O'hare today, he just moved in!!!!
It was love at first sight.


----------



## Yobo

jksadhflihdsf I finally get Julian into my campsite and my town is full -.- Luckily I got stitches (which is who I would've traded a popular villager for)from the campsite about a week ago. UGHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Touko

Vladimir.

Where's all the cute ones? Did they all die or something after I got Flurry to move in? :c


----------



## Croconaw

Merengue


----------



## Farobi

Zucker


----------



## songoftheskies

Tangy >___< 
First Marina, now her...
Debating whether to have her move in ; 3 ;


----------



## Mary

songoftheskies said:


> Tangy >___<
> First Marina, now her...
> Debating whether to have her move in ; 3 ;



Jealous. Wendy, I moved her in so Vesta could have a fluffy sister.


----------



## Kiwi

Yesterday: Marshal

...convinced him to stay.
Why... I don't even like him that much... But he's so fluffy.
And I got excited because he's so popular.
Oh well. Can't hurt to have him for a while


----------



## StarryACNL

Rodney!
First camper in ages
Not moving him in as Kyle is!!


----------



## Dembonez19

Flora!! D:

I have 10 villagers though!  I am beyond bummed.


----------



## mayortash

Anchovy  ANd I have a full town so I can't convince him to move in.


----------



## Rosalie1991

Fang.. but dont like him


----------



## Lyla

I reset for campers yesterday.. first off I got Ankha. Not a huge fan even if she is mega popular. Next reset was Apple the hammy! I asked her to move in. Guess who is camping again today though.. Ankha haa


----------



## Stitched

Yesterday Bluebear, but I decided against moving her in.  Today so far was Canberra lol no.


----------



## keybug55

Woah, It's Marcie!

Not my main dreamy, and I already have a normal hamster.


----------



## Padas

Um.. No campsite today, but yesterday I had...
Some Bear w/ a mustache.
Didn't bother to see his name.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Olivia! I love her, I'll keep her for a while before selling her.


----------



## mapleshine

Zell


----------



## ChibiSylph

Tangy!


----------



## Mothership

Rudy....but my town is full


----------



## fl0ra

muffy! i'd love to have her but i already have an uchi c: 
plus i gave away my only cranky frank last night. i'd really like to save that spot for either tom or fang.


----------



## Chris

Sally the squirrel. I asked her to move in.


----------



## rubyy

Stitches.


No room.


Everything hurts I'm dying.


----------



## Marsupial

Erik! After a solid 2 hours I finally won rock paper scissors and got him to move in!!!!


----------



## Isabella

Bones...he's so cute it would have been nice to have him in my town for a while even though i'm trying to get all cubs ;-;


----------



## Cascade

Mac the dog.


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Big Top... never seen them before


----------



## irishxprincess87

I have Maple the bear in my campsite right now. She's a cutie, it's a shame my town is full, otherwise I'd have her move in.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Pietro <3


----------



## Ricardo

Wendy


----------



## lordbimble

Marina. Wish I had room for her.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Marshal! ^_^ I loved him so much when I was living in my flatmate's town before I got my own, so I'm stoked that he's going to be moving in


----------



## Serendipity

Flo. She's _eh_ looking so I'll pass.


----------



## Sheepish

Tank. Not really interested in another jock at the moment, though.
It's the first time I've seen him in-game, and I was surprised to see a leaf stuck on the back of his head.


----------



## kurisu

Lolly! I'm taking her in to give her to a friend. She'll be the third dreamie I've given them


----------



## Farobi

kurisu said:


> Lolly! I'm taking her in to give her to a friend. She'll be the third dreamie I've given them



Cool! Trying to look for Lolly for my friend too :U

Already gave what probably are the most loved villagers in the forums to her though haha. Marshal and Stitches


----------



## Lady Loki

Baabara


----------



## Annemalcrossing

MARSHAL <33333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Farobi

Annemalcrossing said:


> MARSHAL <33333333333333333333333333333



congrats! did you reset for him???


----------



## Astrocookie223

Punchy is in my camp i'm not sure if i want em...


----------



## Annemalcrossing

Farobi said:


> congrats! did you reset for him???



Thank you! And yes...way too many times LOL


----------



## amykz1971

*Looking for feedback*

Just had Filbert in our campsite.  Trying to figure out, why, when we get up to 9 villagers, we always seem to get someone in our campsite that we don't need.  For example, we have 1 uchi, 1 cranky, 1 smug, 1 snotty, 2 lazy, and 2 normal. We were at the point where we always seemed to have 3 normal and 3 lazy.  It took forever to get a smug, cranky, or snotty(I think they were system generated when we got down to 8).  And our uchi?  Well, we have Shari, and she's only expressed the desire to move twice since we got the game in June.  She is an original resident, the only one left actually.   It's really tough having a smug and cranky living in the same town, they really don't like each other.  We have Rodney and Rickey.  Our uchi doesn't like our snotty, Brofina.  Everyone else gets along really well.  I got off topic, though, can anyone answer my question?  Just looking for some people's thoughts on why this may be going on.  Oh, one other thing, can anyone tell me what it means to be the "Town Hero"?  I keep getting called that ( and shopaholic-lol)  and have no idea what that means.


----------



## Mothership

BOB!!!!! After many, many resets, but he was worth it!


----------



## amybear91

My town is boring and I never seem to have anyone in my campsite any more, haha. I have 10 people at the moment anyway, so I guess it's a good thing, but still!


----------



## Zanessa

Zell. He's a cutie. Not my type, though.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

No one. I just want to have a 10th villager already ;_;


----------



## Isabella

Merengue is in my campsite... I have 10 villagers...I'M SO DONE


----------



## keybug55

Whitney! But I'm not looking for any snootys at this moment, I already have Francine


----------



## Lassy

Merengue :3
And I took her so I could auction her off so that I can FINALLY buy some dreamies. (Too poor to ever win auctions and I always fail in giveaways)


----------



## rubyy

Walt the Kangaroo c=


----------



## EmmaFrost

Miranda


----------



## Mao

No one. My most recent was *drumroll* Ronda. ;_;


----------



## rubyy

Isabella said:


> Merengue is in my campsite... I have 10 villagers...I'M SO DONE



I had Stitches in my campsite with 10 villagers the other day.



It hurts so much.


----------



## Dembonez19

Lucy's in my campsite. Love her, but she isn't a dreamy. My town is full anyway. 

Hopefully she'll show up again later.


----------



## amybear91

Bluebear.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Tutu


----------



## LillyKay

Blanche


----------



## Cascade

Midge


----------



## Brendino

I had Annalisa in my campsite today. Even though I only have 9 villagers, 7 are female, so I passed on her.


----------



## Stitched

Today I found Blaire.  She's super cute, but not my ideal snooty, so I passed.


----------



## Zanessa

Agent S was there earlier.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Violet the gorilla >_< and yesterday I had Stinky the cat.


----------



## GinevaWhisper

I had agent s.. Cannot stand her!


----------



## kurisu

Marina!  I'm taking her in to trade, so this means I'll have had every octopus now!


----------



## Anampses

I won a minigame yesterday to get Whitney to move into my town from the campsite, but this morning I didn't notice a roped off plot of land for her anywhere.

Does it usually take a few days before they claim a spot? This is my first time getting anyone to move in from the camp


----------



## Nangwaya

Beau... what a cutie!


----------



## Nangwaya

Oh my goodness, whoever has Beau in their town are lucky!

I have been yapping with her plenty, so wish my town was not full and nobody wants to move at the moment.

She would sure fit in here!


----------



## beffa

Nangwaya said:


> Oh my goodness, whoever has Beau in their town are lucky!
> 
> I have been yapping with her plenty, so wish my town was not full and nobody wants to move at the moment.
> 
> She would sure fit in here!


Beau is male :/


----------



## Jinglefruit

Whitney! But I invited in Julian as a 10th yesterday, and I would have only invited her in to give her away. 
I had Molly 2 days ago just before Ed moved out too. ~ And I would have taken her as my 10th if Ed moved out sooner, and just let Julian sit in my spare town but oh well, played a lot of camper games with Molly that day, and let her con me out of a ton of bells.


----------



## Marsupial

I had Muffy today. While she is cute and I wouldn't mind if she moved into my town, I'm at maximum capacity. Bummer!


----------



## Hyoshido

I had Bones in mine.

I don't like Bones so I wouldn't invite him to mine even if I had space :c


----------



## Mothership

Beardo. Ew.


----------



## Animenutcase

I have Astrid at the moment. I was a little weirded out since I was reading about her just last night. I've also had Erik and Peanut, at least. I can't remember who else. The campsite is how I got Deena and Merengue.


----------



## rosiekitty405

Merengue. But my towns full :'(


----------



## Dulcettie

Tia~, but I don't really like her :/


----------



## Laurina

I just went to someone's village and received Punchy for free! When I got home, I saw there was an igloo and got so nervous that Punchy may have been in there! Thank goodness it was only Bertha. lol.


----------



## Stitched

Today while TTing I got four or five campsites in a row, but no really good villagers.
Renee, Cole, Hazel, Naomi... ugh.


----------



## Pixlplume

Well, I thought that this was pretty funny.
Because of school, I don't get home until at least 7pm at the earliest; I hate rush hour by the way.
Anywho, my sister told me that there was a camper in town today, and I wanted to know who it was.
Of course, she didn't remember anything except for the fact that they were ugly and a squirrel.
At first, I told her that squirrels and ugly don't mix in Animal Crossing.
But just as my sister was entering the campsite, I told her the only ugly squirrel I can think of is-

CAROLINE!

Yeah, so that happened.


----------



## Yobo

And, of course, right when I'm full again Ankha decides she wants to camp in my town. UGH. It's not so bad, though, I would have ended up giving her a way or trading her for a dreamie. ;u;


----------



## Bam

Yesterday I had Sterling who was pretty cool, and today Tangy who freaked me the heck out.


----------



## Nangwaya

beffa said:


> Beau is male :/



I guess I should have guessed from the antlers... still cute though !


----------



## Dozer

Soliel is here today. She's really cute, it's a shame I can't keep her. I've had three campers within the past four days which doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Crochet.Crosser

Today I had Gloria, but she'd already visited my campsite before! Grrr..I wanted Henry


----------



## CovisGod

I've got Tammy in mine  just convinced her to move in !


----------



## Jake

bluebear!


----------



## MewFromSkyeim

I got Freya, but I don't like Snooty all that much so I left her... but I like wolves "-"


----------



## Kaitou Kid

I have Zucker and have convinced him to move in.


----------



## charmed girl

Jambette is in my campsite, still deciding if whether or not to convince her to move in. If I do she will be my 10th villager


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Harry :U


----------



## Farobi

Umm Julian, and before that was Kyle. And after Julian was Peanut (yeah I was TTing a lot, invited 2/3 of them).


----------



## carrah

I have Prince. First camper in probably two weeks, and I'm sooo glad it's someone I don't like, because I've got a villager in boxes today but won't have room 'till tomorrow to move someone in.  I would have been sad for a dreamie to have been there.


----------



## Roselia

maple, i invited her to move in \o/


----------



## Jinglefruit

Got Shari today, 4th camper in 3 days. o:


----------



## kanti

Ankha~  Looks like she wants to move in too.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Sydney the Koala! She's really cute! D': I sadly have 10 villagers though.


----------



## cannedcommunism

EniracY said:


> Astrid. He hurts my eyes.



You do realize Astrid is a female?


----------



## Spock

I have Stitches, the... patchwork-looking bear.


----------



## Mookie

The campsite is such a kick in the junk...when I was at eight I saw an endless parade of undesirables, finally took Tabby and Chrissy since they were the least worst of the bunch, then as soon as I'm at ten, Bones and Biskit show up next. I lose Tabby and today Spork is camping.


----------



## Spock

I know how that feels, Mookie. When I had a complete set of ten villagers, Lucky finally shows up at the campsite. haha


----------



## Animenutcase

Yeah, it's a pain when someone you wouldn't mind moving in to show up when you have it maxed out.


----------



## Sourpuss

I have Bud the lion camping in my town this second if anybody wants to come get him? I already have Lionel living in my town right now and don't really want two kicking about.


----------



## rivulet

Spock said:


> I have Stitches, the... patchwork-looking bear.



wow.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

No one ;_; I JUST WANT A 10TH VILLAGER, so I can Wi-Fi/Streetpass without worry lol. Although it's making me increasingly tempted to save a villager that's about to go to the void from one of the cycling threads.


----------



## kite

I have Fang in my campsite. ^^
I was happy since I wanted Fang as my Cranky villager for a long time. (now to move Walt out...)


----------



## aetherene

No one. ):

I had Limberg yesterday though. I had him in WW, but I wasn't interested in getting him. I already have a full town, and three Cranky villagers already.


----------



## Croconaw

Lolly.


----------



## clovetic

I kept getting Miranda the horrible duck




I TT'd a bit she was in my tent 4 times already -.-


----------



## Sourpuss

puck the penguin! if anybody wants him?


----------



## CamelotHannah

Had Marina yesterday  she's moving in!


----------



## Strayvix

Today I had my first ever camper-- Grizzly the bear.


----------



## carrah

Snake the rabbit. WHY YOU NOT A SNAKE.


----------



## ninfia

pinky


----------



## Megan.

Shep.


----------



## LilD

papi!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Today was terrible for this. Both my towns are full and I get Twiggy and Deirdre camping! Though I would have wanted both in my main town anyway and there's only 1 villager I currently want to leave Citadel, so it wouldn't have worked anyway.


----------



## Aeroga

Cobb.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Papi -_-


----------



## Farobi

autumnleavesxo said:


> Papi -_-



wat papi's cute ;c


----------



## Sheepish

Ren?e. I was considering letting her move in, since she seems alright, and my town does need an uchi. But seeing as I'm down to 8 villagers, I thought I might as well give the whole villager reset thing a shot.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Farobi said:


> wat papi's cute ;c



Not too keen on him tbh, he looked quite sweet but I have 9 villagers atm and want to keep a space in case I manage to find Portia anywhere!


----------



## CamelotHannah

Fang!!!!


----------



## Piptocrossing

It was funny I had Twingy the peppy bird (spelling her name wrong I think) 4 different times! I don't want birds in my town, but she keeps coming to camp! aRG.

It was also really cool that Papi came to camp 2 times, the first I was full but he came back and then he moved in


----------



## fl0ra

vic


----------



## jvgsjeff

Tank is in my campsite today. He's okay, but I didn't really want him to move in.


----------



## Lassy

Bluebear :3
She was soooo cute ;u;
Wished in AC we could have more villagers!


----------



## SliceAndDice

Yeah.  12 villagers would be so great! 
Anyway... *Erik* is in my campsite today. He is kind of cute but I already have Stitches and Benjamin. Two lazies are enough.


----------



## amybear91

Carmen's in mine - she's fairly sweet, but I don't want 10 people atm in case I somehow find one of my dreamies any time soon


----------



## cannedcommunism

Margie was in yesterday, but I already have a good normal (I'm talking to you, Goldie.)


----------



## ayeeprill

Tex. pass.


----------



## Zanessa

Marina! <3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Wolfgang.


----------



## Motty

Ankha is in my campsite but she's not the snooty I'm looking for u v u


----------



## Hina

asjdhsad Ankha T_T
I rarely get campers in my campsite D: Today I have Ken... Oh well I'm at 10 villagers anyways.


----------



## Motty

eep read somewhere that it was impossible to adopt from people's campsites and I couldn't take her in so I went on TTing

I would've given her to you for free if I could :<


----------



## Hamusuta

no one because no one wants to camp in my town ;-;


----------



## carrah

Naomi the snooty cow. She told me maybe she'd consider moving to town permanently... I turned and ran out. :'D


----------



## Motty

Got Lopez and Purrl in a row :'D

I considered keeping Purrl but she's not the snooty I want


----------



## Lassy

Samson in my camp :'D


----------



## sock

I got Kody the blue bear! He's very cute... but not one of my dreamies.


----------



## magnostadt

Pietro! I managed to get him to move in too.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Luckily no one - I have no room atm 'cause I'm holding 2 villagers for a friend till she has space!


----------



## Byngo

Sprinkle the peppy Penguin. I like her, but I have no room. Oh well... v-v


----------



## Mouchi

Miranda, no way im taking her


----------



## StarMayor

Coco. I know she looks a bit odd with her face, but I think she's quite sweet anyway, and I haven't had two Normals, so I invited her to live in Steren.


----------



## Dembonez19

Deena... So boring.


----------



## Sheepish

Bettina.
She seems rather cute. Maybe I'll pick her up.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Marina, but my town is full and I don't really have much interest in her anyway, aha!


----------



## jenikinz

Just got Beau to move to my town from my campsite


----------



## mapleshine

Marshal was in my campsite but I had no room! So frustrated! >.<


----------



## FancyThat

Phoebe is in my campsite, she seems like a nice enough villager.


----------



## Marsupial

Jitters. Ew, no.


----------



## Kaitou Kid

jenikinz said:


> Just got Beau to move to my town from my campsite


 me too.


----------



## Byngo

Rosie. I'm surprised, I usually never get any uber-popular in my campsite. *^*


----------



## charmed girl

Peanut is in my campsite but I couldn't convince her to move in, it's a shame cause she seemed so cute!!


----------



## jenikinz

FancyThat said:


> Phoebe is in my campsite, she seems like a nice enough villager.



yep, I got Phoebe today too and she agreed to move in...that will give me 10 villagers again but 2 villagers told me Pietro is thinking of moving.  Pietro himself hasn't said anything but if he wants to move so be it.
Now I will have 3 uchi villagers once Phoebe arrives.


----------



## Seravee

Marcel - he's freaky looking =.=


----------



## Gummysaur

Roald the Jock Penguin!  He's moving in. Except for that shirt I think he's adorable!

Now my town is full and completely snooty-free o3o


----------



## Fluffy Scythe

Barold i'd invite him if i had room T_T I love his itty bitty facial hair. n'aw


----------



## SageJ

I have Rod in my campsite.


----------



## cannedcommunism

Now I have Klaus...

I'm so glad I still have 10 villagers...


----------



## Miya902

I have Cherry the dog in my campsite but i cant make her move in despite the fact I have an empty space. >:


----------



## Croconaw

Bud


----------



## SpectralCat

Nobody today  I got Poppy yesterday though! She asked to move in right when I started talking to her, but I said no


----------



## rubyy

Daisy! She was cute but not a dreamie c=


----------



## Li'lE23

Deli.  He seems cool but those eyes kinda creep me out.


----------



## Cascade

Ruby.


----------



## Oblivion9312

Kyle! He's not really a dream villager, but I asked him to move in anyway. Smug villagers have a way of growing on me so he may end up staying, but even if he doesn't I'm sure I'll be able to trade him for one of my other dream villagers!


----------



## Hyoshido

Maple.
As cute as she is, I don't like her, also my town's full xP

EDIT: Swapped to the next day and now Merengue is camping here.


----------



## Punchyleaf

i have had mitzi twice now. she must want to eat my villagers


----------



## Team

Carmen is currently in my camp!


----------



## Stitched

Victoria.  Gonna pass, but she's definitely a cutie ^o^


----------



## oiwa

chester was in my campsite yesterday,
today frita is in my campsite ^.^


----------



## Sheepish

Becky. I like chickens, but she's not exactly who I'm looking for to fill at the moment.
I'm liking how I seem to be having better luck with actually getting campers recently, though.


----------



## emeraldfox

Ankha :3 convinced her to move in. Currently not one of my dreamies but.... we'll see.


----------



## Li'lE23

Someone was at my campsite today, but I totally forgot to check who it was!  Not like it matters though, because I've already got 10 villagers.


----------



## miotchi

My last camper was yesterday, Jitters was there. Did not want him to move in xD


----------



## ThomasNLD

Gruff is in my campsite. I have an open spot and don`t consider myself picky, but I don`t like how he looks....


----------



## Illuyanka

Lionel


----------



## Kaitou Kid

Tangy ^^


----------



## Lassy

A smug duck :B
He's really ugly <_<


----------



## Hyoshido

Had Diana in mine last night and had Tucker earlier.


----------



## CitrusTeddies

Camofrog


----------



## oath2order

Punchy. He won't move in.


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Diva. Make her go away.


----------



## Cardboardo

Opal.
Nah.


----------



## Swiftstream

Broccolo


----------



## Dembonez19

Kody...not as good as fellow blue cubs Poncho or Bluebear imo.


----------



## Gummysaur

Bill. He's okay, but I wouldn't invite him in even if I had the space.


----------



## Sourpuss

Tutu the peppy bear....anybody want her, you're welcome to come over and try take her.


----------



## StarMayor

Midge the Normal Bird. As much as I like her and think she's cute, I passed. I have two normals already.


----------



## danceonglitter

Ruby. I didn't ask her to move in though, I like having a space.


----------



## Animenutcase

Nate at the moment. The past few days I've had Becky and... I think Ed? Most frustratingly, I've had both Julian AND Colton on days when my town was full. They're not my dreamies, but I know I could have traded them.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Ricky the squirrel. I haven't had any campers I like in a long time.


----------



## Cascade

Sydney.


----------



## mapleshine

Rudy c:
I've gotten a lot of popular villagers in my campsite. The only downside is that I have no room.


----------



## Toffee

Pietro eheh super excited~ he's one of my dreamies. '_'


----------



## Rosalie1991

Lyman :/ ugh..


----------



## Illuyanka

Sylvia. Anyone want?


----------



## Spock

I have Sterling.


----------



## Farobi

goose


----------



## DJjeff20

Broffina currently.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

None today but whilst i was TT-ing I had Goldie


----------



## Dulcettie

Lobo~


----------



## Mookie

After ten resets, just Mathilda and Groucho. Guess I'll save as a non camper day and hope for better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Dembonez19

Groucho is cute imo. :3

But my camper today is not... I have Buck. :|


----------



## Dembonez19

Groucho is cute imo. :3

But my camper today is not... I have Buck. :|


----------



## Animenutcase

I believe it's Elise this time. Resetting doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## StarMayor

Fuschia. However, as adorable as she is, I have ten villagers already. So I had to just leave her be.


----------



## PinkWater

I got Marshal yesterday while trying to reset for someone else.

Hello, trading fodder.


----------



## fanism

I had Deirdre 2 days ago.  She was my first camper since the campsite ever set up.  I have already invited her to come into my town and she agreed.  Can't wait!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I don't know, I can't find my 3Ds.


----------



## irisubunny

last person was ribbot. he was cool lookin but i didn't invite him in


----------



## Farobi

PinkWater said:


> I got Marshal yesterday while trying to reset for someone else.
> 
> Hello, trading fodder.



Trading fodder <3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Poppy!


----------



## Jake

henry~~


----------



## ekdante

More of yesterday. Felicity visited for the second time, and out of a blue, she is happy to move into my village after I choose 'you should live here' o_o

So I'll be getting her after Violet moves out (on the 11th Oct)????


----------



## PinkWater

Awww, I got Drift today! He's so so cute! But alas, my town is too full of dreamies and pseudo-dreamies.


----------



## tcd269

I had Baabara in my campsite today.

I've only had one really nice villager in my campsite, which was Bam. All the others were weird. o_o;


----------



## Lassy

Skye !

She was soooooo cute. Adorable. An angel. Omfg. Why didn't I have an open slot ;~; !
Too bad, whished we could get more villagers, I pray that one day Nintendo shall do an extension to get more villagers!


----------



## Candy_Ellen

I've got Muffy and I don't want her. Shame i want her to go to a good home


----------



## Kim Pine

O'Hare is visiting today, but I turned him down when he asked to move in. I have a smug already and I'm needing a peppy.


----------



## cIementine

O'hare? O'HARE?

He's my dreamie :c but I has no space Dx and Bunnie is moving but reserved o:


----------



## Mookie

After a dozen resets, Bree, Anicotti, Mott, and Marcie. All I want is a forest type: squirrel, deer, wolf, rabbit, bear, etc. since that's what all my others are.


----------



## Kim Pine

Aw...sorry. I'm sure you'll get him at some point. (I don't do any TTing for villagers, and don't have any real "dreamies" other than that I'd like to have Kiki back since she was one of my first villagers in the original game).


----------



## Manny Toons

Pinky. Meh.


----------



## zombeats

Beau is here!!! but he's my first camper and when i asked him to move in he said no. is there other times to convince him or just the one?


----------



## Cascade

I got 4 campers in 5 days o.o is this normal?


----------



## Ethereal

hazumi said:


> I got 4 campers in 5 days o.o is this normal?



Very rare xD

I have Bettina right now and she refuses to sell me a smoker


----------



## gabriursa

Wolfgang is in mine now, moving in tomorrow after he said yes!  just hoping he doesn't plot his house in a ridiculous location like in the middle of my perfect forest, that'd annoy me a lot.


----------



## chainosaur

Cookie stopped by the other day... her face weirds me out. Those huge eyes, man. :/


----------



## kyasarin

Miranda!


----------



## Brendino

I just had Lobo in my campsite yesterday. I almost had him move in, but after losing Rock-Paper-Scissors to him, I decided to wait to see who my next camper is.


----------



## Farobi

Brendino said:


> I just had Lobo in my campsite yesterday. I almost had him move in, but after losing Rock-Paper-Scissors to him, I decided to wait to see who my next camper is.



Read thats as Lolly, gah i need her haha.


----------



## Byngo

Eugene. Sh- I like him. D:


----------



## ekdante

Lunatic said:


> Eugene. Sh- I like him. D:



I hope Eugene will visit my village! He's cool


----------



## minxe

Stitches! Aaaand he's moving in. I feel like I've won Animal Crossing.


----------



## Mari

..


----------



## Illuyanka

Zucker? Aw, I'm so jealous.


----------



## Animenutcase

It's Ruby at the moment. Not sure if I want to invite her, though. On one hand, she's not one of my dreamies, but on the other hand, I could trade her. On the OTHER OTHER hand, she'll fill my town up and I'm worried that someone I actually want will show up right when she's moved in. My track record when it comes to the campsite has given me reason to worry this will happen.

EDIT: In the end, I went for it. Only had to play one game with her, too.


----------



## Ishimaru

I have Eugene and I'm in love.


----------



## TARDIS

Moe is in mine at the moment. I have no spaces though and don't really feel the need to swap out.


----------



## Cascade

Drago


----------



## jvgsjeff

Bianca's in my campsite today. I was thinking about asking her to move in, but then she ripped me off twice. So I don't like her now.


----------



## Amphibian

I never have much luck with the campsite, but now I have a spot open in my town... and Marina is camping right now!  I wasn't really planning on getting her, but I feel i _must_ invite her.


----------



## Puuhi

I just had Hugh in my campsite and he's moving in.  I wasn't planning on getting three pigs, but they're just so adorable. <3


----------



## Lassy

Coco the Creepy bunny :3
Waiting for a villager more interesting ^^


----------



## fanism

Mathilda

I am not talking to her, hope she is not staying


----------



## FireBird

Wolfgang.  And Roscoe just moved in.  I might move out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Avoid Mathilda at all costs!  I have her and she refuses to leave.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

...

Carmen


----------



## Byngo

Tangy.

Or as I call her "acne" face.


----------



## carrah

Sterling. I swear this is the third time I've had him.


----------



## Bon

Diana. (cries waterfalls of joy)


----------



## Lassy

Lunatic said:


> Tangy.
> 
> Or as I call her "acne" face.


Lol. Same xD

Got cookie the peppy dog in my camp :3


----------



## Laurina

Tucker! As cute as he is, I would have taken him if Zucker didn't move in as my lazy.


----------



## Cascade

Mitzi


----------



## Farobi

Isabelle for president! said:


> ...
> 
> Carmen



GIVE HER TO MEEE >


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Marshal. But I don't actually see the big deal with him so I wasn't all that excited lol.


----------



## ForestRabbit

Gigi. I think she's a cute frog and I like her theme music-- too bad she's a snooty character. XD I'd take her if she's an uchi.


----------



## Croconaw

Coco. I'm going to pass on her.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Farobi said:


> GIVE HER TO MEEE >



I'd love to, but even if I knew you want her I had 10 villagers, so yeah... D:

Phoebe decided to camp in my town today.


----------



## VioletsTown

Charlise... for the second time in a week!  So weird.


----------



## Farobi

Bearton said:


> Charlise... for the second time in a week!  So weird.



had that problem once. she moved in after the 5th time of showing up


----------



## Farobi

Bearton said:


> Charlise... for the second time in a week!  So weird.



had that problem once. she moved in after the 5th time of showing up


----------



## unravel

Mine is lolly.


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Mine is lolly.



no it's not stahp trying to make me overreact agn T.T


----------



## kuraikyo

Clyde. Never had any villager in my campsite that I really like :c


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Mine is Derwin. I let him move in purely because it's easier to get villagers to move if you have 10 of them lol.


----------



## Lady Loki

Deirdre.


----------



## Lassy

Bluebear! 3rd time now :3
I'd love to take her, but then, I'll get like 3 peppy D:
I need some diversity ~


----------



## Animenutcase

I've barely talked to Frita and she's already talking about moving in! I don't particularly want to fill up my town after I just got Blaire to leave. :/ Does anyone want her?


----------



## Byngo

Peewee

Good lord no.


----------



## Cascade

Bianca 

She's cute


----------



## Farobi

Lunatic said:


> Peewee
> 
> Good lord no.


I like him :,(

- - - Post Merge - - -



hazumi said:


> Bianca
> 
> She's cute



I know ;3


----------



## Xanarcah

Marina! 

Eeeeeeeee! <3


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Charlise...no thanks.


----------



## taygo

How many days in between do animal visit? It seems diffrent for my two games.


----------



## Croconaw

Kabuki the cat. I like him


----------



## Animenutcase

And now it's Agent S. She's cool and all, but I already have three Peppy villagers.
EDIT: TT'd a day before, then back, and now it's Alice.


----------



## FancyThat

Olaf was in my campsite yesterday, now he's moving in tomorrow, my tenth villager.


----------



## Offbrand Noodle

Cole.. meh..


----------



## Hamusuta

No one ever visits my camp ;-;


----------



## Bulbadragon

Julian! But sadly I don't have room for him. I was going to keep him until he gave me his pic and then give him away.


----------



## Razzy

Olivia was in mine.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Graham...my friend has him and from what I've seen, I do not want him, lmao


----------



## Byngo

Tabby

Anyone who says Katt is ugly, google "Animal Crossing New Leaf Tabby" and see if your opinion is the same after that.


----------



## Farobi

Yesterday it was Bam, today t'was Leonardo.


----------



## Laurina

Farobi said:


> Yesterday it was Bam, today t'was Leonardo.



Quillson for the 23094237097millionth time. 
BAM QUIT IT, COME TO MY CAMPSITE FOR ONCE >:c


----------



## charmed girl

Lobo was in my campsite but I couldn't talk him into moving in which was just as well because Dizzy moved in today and I didn't even see the plot for his house.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Teddy...


----------



## Farobi

Static. I'm getting decent campers at least. The worst was Goose xD


----------



## Hishi

Wolfgang here.. Not sure how I should feel. I already reached 10 neighbours.


----------



## oath2order

Nan was in my campsite. She moves in tomorrow.


----------



## carrah

Paula. Glad it was no one I like since I'm at 10 villagers. :3


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Chester... he dreamt about living in my town and asked about my opinion. I told him it was a cool dream xD


----------



## BungoTheElf

Biskit! He's so cute *^*  and he's going to be moving in! I need to update my sig soon since Pekoe left yesterday.


----------



## FancyThat

Mallary in my campsite today, not sure if I like or not.


----------



## Hyoshido

Flora.


----------



## Farobi

oath2order said:


> Nan was in my campsite. She moves in tomorrow.



eww jk <3

mine was Static.


----------



## Byngo

I TT'd some, and Yuka is in my camp...

NUUU I LOVE HER! Why must Bangle refuse to move out...


----------



## Farobi

Lunatic said:


> I TT'd some, and Yuka is in my camp...
> 
> NUUU I LOVE HER! Why must Bangle refuse to move out...



I think you need to update your signature xD


----------



## Byngo

Farobi said:


> I think you need to update your signature xD



Yes, yes I do. But I haven't seen the person who made it for a while... ;x;


----------



## Laurina

I wasn't going to talk to him or planning on inviting him in, but I couldn't help myself. He's actually a real cutie.


----------



## Byngo

LaurinaMN said:


> I wasn't going to talk to him or planning on inviting him in, but I couldn't help myself. He's actually a real cutie.
> View attachment 15638



He is a cutie! I was wanting him to replace Joey as my lazy but of course Bangle had to ruin that. ;-;


----------



## monochrom3

Bruce is in my campsite right now.

He's cool(and a deer, which is a plus) but I'm currently shuffling for Fauna and I don't want to get the '10-villager-camp' Syndrome, so I might pass him.


----------



## Laurina

Lunatic said:


> He is a cutie! I was wanting him to replace Joey as my lazy but of course Bangle had to ruin that. ;-;



Awh. I was hopping for a peppy since I never have peppy villagers in my town. But I love having lazies in my town. They always talk about food and I'm totally okay with that. haha. 



monochrom3 said:


> Bruce is in my campsite right now.
> 
> He's cool(and a deer, which is a plus) but I'm currently shuffling for Fauna and I don't want to get the '10-villager-camp' Syndrome, so I might pass him.



Ah, I loved Bruce. Good luck on getting Fauna! I remember getting her in my campsite when I first got it built, but I already had ten villagers. She's such a doll.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

LaurinaMN said:


> I wasn't going to talk to him or planning on inviting him in, but I couldn't help myself. He's actually a real cutie.
> View attachment 15638



You're quite lucky to have gotten him!  Erik is becoming more and more popular.  He's adorable!


----------



## Stitched

Today I found Nate (passed) and Cheri (took in).  Cheri didn't put her house in a bad spot, even though it's right next to retail.  I might make that spot a permanent place for a keeper villager. c:


----------



## Emily

Zucker I mean come on why do this to me life ;-;


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I've gone forward a day since, to get Freya's house plot, but I had Drago


----------



## cannedcommunism

Punchy, but I don't really like him. Besides, Knox is moving out, and I have Cherry and T-Bone reserved for me.


----------



## Brendino

I just found Antonio in my campsite. I don't really care for the anteaters, so I passed on him, even though I'm looking for a new jock villager.


----------



## Celestefey

Barold! I don't really like Barold much but he's not too bad to be honest compared to some villagers. I am looking for a good lazy type though, but sadly no luck (my ideal lazy type would be Cube ^^).


----------



## Pixlplume

Chevre! She's super adorable and I love her to bits. But two problems I have with taking her in.
1) I currently have 9 villagers plus one empty house. Gayle moved out today :')
2) I am so sick of running into so many Normal villagers... I just want a male to balance out the system! :'(


----------



## Puddle

Stitched said:


> Today I found Nate (passed) and Cheri (took in).  Cheri didn't put her house in a bad spot, even though it's right next to retail.  I might make that spot a permanent place for a keeper villager. c:



How could you pass up Nate D:?


----------



## Pudge

I haven't had anyone in my campsite in a while.


----------



## Souji

I had Al in my campsite earlier this week. Before that it was a pretty long time since the last one, I think I had Bob in my campste before that.


----------



## nammie

Cookie was in my campsite yesterday. Not a huge fan of her but I probably would've taken her in if I had room


----------



## Flyffel

Blanche was camping yesterday.


----------



## May

I got Aurora and made her move in :3
She's a penguin and has the same name as my gf =D


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Toooooooooooooooooom!


----------



## Cascade

Monty


----------



## Farobi

hazumi said:


> Monty


cute :3


----------



## Venn

I got Bianca yesterday and today I got Poncho


----------



## Laurina

This is the first time I've had 10 villagers in a long time without having anyone move at the moment. I don't think I've ever been so nervous to see my campsite tent up. And of course I couldn't help but look to see who was inside... It was Bam :c


----------



## ThomasNLD

I got Cherry in my campsite today, I don`t know what to do.....
She has the bed I need in her room according to internet (sleek bed). It would complete my set. 
I only have 1 uchi so thats ok to.
I kinda like the dog race and have none in my town.
On the other hand, I want to keep an open space for a jock villager.
Sigh.... I seriously got no clue what to do. Pffff.


----------



## cIementine

^^ I have Cherry and I'll see if I can get the bed off her. That's if you're not planning on keeping her c:


----------



## ThomasNLD

Thats a very kind offer, but I got internet issues and can`t travel to towns or welcome people to mine, so there is no way we could trade. I think I`m going to have to take her in.


----------



## Kumquats

Roscoe was in town yesterday. I asked him to move in because he's a horse, I hate Hopper my other cranky, plus he kept asking while I was trying to sell him bugs. 

Of course it puts me at 10 villagers and no peppy again lol.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Meh, Hippeux D: But I passed 1st Gracie's fasion check today and after 10 min Marshal gave me his pic, so yay!


----------



## Farobi

Drift


----------



## Konekoneko

I've had mine about 3 months and no luck. People you aren't supposed to get like one everyday. Stop complaining that you haven't gotten one in days -_- it just bothers me cause I've only had 4 in my 3 months. And people complain they haven't had one in 4 days. I wish! But anyways. The very first one I got was an ugly frog. I ran out screaming. The next one was an ugly hamster. Then an ugly duck and today is another ugly hamster lol. I'm waiting for one of my dreamies. Come on stitches I need you haha


----------



## Lassy

BWAAAAH. I had Francine , but I was resetting for my 9th villager, but that villager was Quillson, had to give up on her...


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Axel.


----------



## aegis

shep is! i thought he was actually super cute, but i've maxedmy town out with all my current dream villagers. too bad we can't have more animals since i actually like his design, cpmpared to other dogs.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Yesterday, Zell. Today, Lobo. Of course, I currently have 10 villagers *cries* (I really don't know why I look when I don't have room in my town, eurgh)


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Doc the rabbit


----------



## Lassy

Ow god, is my game is trying to make me have a male deer for Fauna? I've gotten the cranky, smug and Jock one in my camp while resetting, is Fauna trying to tell me something by inviting all those deers? XD


----------



## monochrom3

Kyle is in my campsite right now.

In my older town I invited him as a placeholder but he grew on me. He's a cool guy but if I invite him that would make my town has 3 smugs(and closing the chance for Jacques).

I think my game is trying to reunite me with him for some reasons.


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Some scary monkey thing... Monty


----------



## Farobi

kerryelizabeth said:


> Some scary monkey thing... Monty



some scary *cute monkey thing c:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Mitzi <333


----------



## StarryACNL

Marcie- not sure!


----------



## Xige

Frank - he's ripping me off >o<


----------



## Suicune

Julian's in my campsite. Lucky for me I have room for him in my town so he's moving in in a few days.


----------



## fanism

Cole was my camper yesterday.  Debated for the entire afternoon if I wanted him?
Well, what the heck?  I just invited him to stay... he only agreed after 8 tries, what a long day?


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Farobi said:


> some scary *cute monkey thing c:



I'm scared of monkeys IRL, so they may be cute, but scare me... xD


----------



## Mao

Weird duck o_o ... I didn't even bothered chatting to him so I don't know his name


----------



## Byngo

Groucho the bear.

No thanks...


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm doing the Reset trick for one, Seen a few Animals recently.

-Charlise
-Tabby
-Gaston
-Curlos (I was really tempted to take him in ._.)
-Moe
-Tom

Still doing it now >:U


----------



## jvgsjeff

Olivia is in my campsite today, but I have no interest in her.


----------



## Hyoshido

Had Dotty, Nate, Benedict, Beardo and Mitzi earlier during my reset run, shamefully none really Interested me :c

Even though Beardo is awesome Dx


----------



## kite

Francine is in my campsite and I have no room for her!

Just my luck... ;A;


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Fuschia.


----------



## captainabby

Genji is in my campsite. I kinda want to keep him but I have ten villagers. Well, I will tomorrow.


----------



## Zanessa

Melba.
She was in my cycling town and she was adopted today.


----------



## Rosalie1991

Fang. . Dont like and dont want him


----------



## DJStarstryker

Charlise has been in my campsite at least twice now since June. I think she wants to move in, but I don't want to let her. I don't like her.

Anyway, had her yesterday. Today I had Cousteau and invited him to stay. I am down to 8 again and don't want to risk having Charlise move in randomly.


----------



## Cascade

Clyde


----------



## PeeWee

Melba was in mine, I played a game with her & she is now my new resident. She is very cute


----------



## gingerbread

Can't say really. Keeps changing, I am campsite resetting xD 
I had Pekoe just before... I wish I could've asked her to stay but she isn't the one I want ;-;


----------



## Mimiroru

Kabuki! I asked him to move in


----------



## Hyoshido

Seems today's gonna be a day where I'll get alot of Campers.

-Annalise
-Jeremiah
-Jay
-Rizzo
-Willow
-Mitzi (Again?)
-Rhonda
-Dizzy
-Ricky (Ugh, Get out! You're as bad as Tabby D: )
-Violet (What...No, Stop existing.)
-Penelope
-Sparro
-Cookie (She's adorable, But I don;t want her =n=)
-Hamlet (Don't like Hamster villagers :c)
-Blanche
-Camofrog
-Kabuki (My Best friend already has him)
-More to be added soon >:U


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

I had Tabby in my campsite yesterday... I didn't get her because, frankly, she kinda scared me. XD


----------



## Megan.

Francine.


----------



## gingerbread

Can't campsite reset anymore without time travelling, and I am not a time traveller. .-.
My little brother went on my side account without me knowing (when I was out) ;-;


----------



## Byngo

Broccolo.

What? Just no. I hate mice villagers and that name... Ick.


----------



## carrah

In my main town, Pinky the peppy bear. In my alt, Pashmina the goat. I actually kind of like the former and would move her in, maybe, 'cos I don't have a peppy, but I have no room.


----------



## Hyoshido

Today's going sweeeeet, Here's that list again >:U

-Annalise
-Jeremiah
-Jay
-Rizzo
-Willow
-Mitzi (Again?)
-Rhonda
-Dizzy
-Ricky (Ugh, Get out! You're as bad as Tabby D: )
-Violet (What...No, Stop existing.)
-Penelope
-Sparro
-Cookie (She's adorable, But I don't want her =n=)
-Hamlet (Don't like Hamster villagers :c)
-Blanche
-Camofrog
-Kabuki (My Best friend already has him)
-Amelia
-More to be added soon >:U


----------



## koikoi

Cutie pie Flora at the moment! Too bad my town's full. ;_;


----------



## DJjeff20

Renee the Rhino. Cute but not one of my dreamies.


----------



## Hyoshido

The cycling paid off quite well, I've just got Lolly in my Campsite, I'mma take her in :3


----------



## Rio_

Beau! 
I was resetting for a lazy camper or a dreamie (longshot XD), and he showed up  Today had a bad rate for campers, but I'm glad I didn't give up!

He's not a dreamie, but I know he's really popular (and adorable!) so I'm hoping I'll be able to trade him for one. I moved in Zucker for the same reason a few weeks ago, but I haven't had any luck getting him to move  I'm going to try the befriending method with Beau, I just hope I don't get attached ^^U


----------



## Croconaw

Cube


----------



## Farobi

Octavian. Wow so sad right now, I wish I could take him </3

He's my new favorite Cranky too. Wow game


----------



## Rosalie1991

Lucha, too bad i dont have a place for him, hes awesome!


----------



## SliceAndDice

A super ugly rabbit named Tiffany... I'm glad that she will be gone tomorrow, ew.


----------



## Stalfos

One of my dreamies , Muffy, is currently camping in my town. Too bad Butch decided to move in today and steal the last spot. T-T *heartbroken*


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

no-body ; (


----------



## Byngo

Marshal

*Hears everyone screaming his name* 

No thank you. lol


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I haven't had many villagers in my campsite today. I've been TT-ing a bunch.

Right now I have Peck. I don't really like him so he won't be joining my town anytime soon.


----------



## patriceflanders

today it was Lucky


----------



## JellyBeans

Erm no one today but my 2 most recent campers were Molly and Flurry


----------



## jdelikan

Chief. He's now the latest resident of Koholint!


----------



## DJjeff20

Current camper is Olivia


----------



## oath2order

Currently, nobody


----------



## Yui Z

No one at the moment


----------



## mizukitty

i have bones in my campsite at the moment. it's been quite a bit since the last camper. i'm glad he's the lazy type as i was wanting to try that beetle selling game with him :3 unfortunately i do have 10 villagers so i won't be inviting him in.. i have too many lazy types in my town at the moment anyway >.<


----------



## PeeWee

I have Walt at the mo, telling me about putting pears in his chilli


----------



## tcd269

I have Tangy in my campsite today. 

I kind of want to run her through a juicer right now though. She's hinted eight times that she would like to move into my town. I keep saying yes, then she declines.

TANGY, WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME?!


----------



## Trickilicky

tcd269 said:


> I have Tangy in my campsite today.
> 
> I kind of want to run her through a juicer right now though. She's hinted eight times that she would like to move into my town. I keep saying yes, then she declines.
> 
> TANGY, WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME?!



I had the exact same thing with Tangy in my second town. I spent 35 minutes trying to convince her to move in...by the end of it I almost wanted to tell her to s0d off back to the town she came from haha. But she eventually accepted  Good luck!

No-one is camping in Cinnabar today, but I had Walt yesterday (didn't bother speaking to him though).


----------



## tcd269

jessie1602 said:


> I had the exact same thing with Tangy in my second town. I spent 35 minutes trying to convince her to move in...by the end of it I almost wanted to tell her to s0d off back to the town she came from haha. But she eventually accepted  Good luck!
> 
> No-one is camping in Cinnabar today, but I had Walt yesterday (didn't bother speaking to him though).


I got her. Took 22 tries, with her hinting back to back somtimes. I hate campsite recruitment. xx;

Before I knew you were supposed to empty your pockets beforehand, I once spent 28k playing minigames with Bunnie to get her. I was so mad. D:


----------



## Mary

Merengue... 0.0


----------



## marierock13

Currently, Tex (the frat-boy penguin).

He's neat, but I've got a full town right now.


----------



## monochrom3

Kody.

I don't want him but his catchphrase is kinda cute IMO.


----------



## StarryACNL

Chadder- he's moving in!


----------



## mizukitty

static! i have 10 villagers though


----------



## Swiftstream

nan


----------



## MizukiiMoon

Maple.


----------



## Seth4473

Rosie, and my town is freaking full, I have someone in boxes today!  I was so mad!  Ive only had two campers so far, first Stitches and then her, both when my town was full.  Life sucks, lol


----------



## fanism

Mathilda.

She was here 8 days ago, and she is coming back again!


----------



## Cascade

no one camping since 2 weeks o:


----------



## Animenutcase

Pate at the moment. I laughed because yesterday (or was it today?) a friend on tumblr mentioned that Pate moved out of their town.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

When my town was full, I had a ton of campers - now I finally have a space, nothing! (It's been 3 days since someone left and I kind of want a 10th villager, but no campers!)


----------



## Dembonez19

Roald - What a cutie. I wouldn't mind him in my town, but it's full and I have two jocks already.


----------



## mapleshine

Sprinkle c:


----------



## Byngo

Mint

She's cute. c:


----------



## Cascade

Klaus x.x


----------



## lolderp

Katt


----------



## Souji

My capsite's empty but my girlfriend has Cube in hers and I'm so mad. xD She doesn't have any space for new villager either grr.


----------



## ChocolateRainbow

Goose  But he can't move in as I've already got 10 villagers


----------



## Byngo

Groucho.

What... He was just in my campsite a week ago. ;-;


----------



## kerryelizabeth

I had Mint in my cycling town today :3 She's pretty cute. No space though, and I definitely don't need three snooty villagers xD


----------



## ThomasNLD

Tank. He seemed a jock but i didn`t check, since i got no room anyways.


----------



## Laurina

Sterling!


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Erik  he seems quite sweet so he's going to be moving in, too


----------



## Animenutcase

It's Alfonso today.


----------



## Razzy

OliVia. Don't care for her though.


----------



## lea

Erik! He said he's moving in!!!!  Is there anything I should do or not do?


----------



## Siren137

Roscoe! 

Dead excited as he was a villager I wanted in wild world so need to get him to want to move it!


----------



## Isaac0208

I got Lucky, but I am saving a spot for Stitches. Sorry Lucky ;(


----------



## MistyIce

I have Gigi the frog. However, I have no room. Not that I would want her anyways...


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Frobert. I don't have room and I don't want him anyway!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Haven't checked today , I'll probably check when I can be borthered  to get my console


----------



## Laurina

Soleil. She's kind of cute, probably would have invited her if I didn't have ten villagers already. Oh well.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Apple, but no room for her!


----------



## Richluna

Ruuuudyyyyy  :'( but dont have space for him and he is a dreamy ugh I hate this


----------



## Itachi

Axel the beverly hills cop. (jock elephant )


----------



## Lassy

Cooooolton. He is so damn cute, whyyyyyyyy don't I have Space for him? ;_;


----------



## SliceAndDice

Lassy said:


> Cooooolton. He is so damn cute, whyyyyyyyy don't I have Space for him? ;_;



I have Colton and he is the nicest guy around! He always gives me genuine art and medicine for free, plus, he looks like Br?no. XD You can have him after I gained his picture.

On topic... Beardo the weirdo. Not a fan, but I am full anyway until Phoebe will be picked up in the evening.


----------



## Lassy

SliceAndDice said:


> I have Colton and he is the nicest guy around! He always gives me genuine art and medicine for free, plus, he looks like Br?no. XD You can have him after I gained his picture.
> 
> On topic... Beardo the weirdo. Not a fan, but I am full anyway until Phoebe will be picked up in the evening.


Seriously? ;-;
That is so Nice of you !
Have to give away Carmen and Katt.... Have to kick them out.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Lassy said:


> Seriously? ;-;
> That is so Nice of you !
> Have to give away Carmen and Katt.... Have to kick them out.



Don't stress yourself. It could still be a week or so until I get his picture. We are good friends I'd say, but he only moved in about 3 or 4 weeks ago, so I'm not sure when he'll give me his pic. D: I wont forget though. x3


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Ruby's in mine, but I don't have room at the moment


----------



## lea

Bam was in mine yesterday, and I had room! Yay! think he is so cute. It took 45 minutes of asking him, but he finally agreed to move in.


----------



## cIementine

^^ Omg I got Bam yesterday too o: I had just got rid of Anchovy when I started tting and at complete randomness, no campsite or anyone who had him that I wified with, nothing- he just had the perfect plot behind my flower arch o: And since I'm collecting deer that was a coinky dink o:


----------



## ceribells

Stitches!

Instead of making a thread, I'll ask here; I want him, and my 10th villager will be in boxes tomorrow. Can I convince him to move in? I only have ever seen campers when someone's about to move or when I'm at 9 villagers, so I'd assume so.


----------



## Bon

ceribells said:


> Stitches!
> 
> Instead of making a thread, I'll ask here; I want him, and my 10th villager will be in boxes tomorrow. Can I convince him to move in? I only have ever seen campers when someone's about to move or when I'm at 9 villagers, so I'd assume so.



Campers can always come, no matter how many villagers you have. I've managed to move someone in when my 10th villager was in boxes, but it won't be possible until then :c


----------



## lea

MayorAvalon said:


> ^^ Omg I got Bam yesterday too o: I had just got rid of Anchovy when I started tting and at complete randomness, no campsite or anyone who had him that I wified with, nothing- he just had the perfect plot behind my flower arch o: And since I'm collecting deer that was a coinky dink o:



I'm so happy for you! And I'm really glad he picked the right spot to move in, that is great!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ceribells said:


> Stitches!
> 
> Instead of making a thread, I'll ask here; I want him, and my 10th villager will be in boxes tomorrow. Can I convince him to move in? I only have ever seen campers when someone's about to move or when I'm at 9 villagers, so I'd assume so.


You could always offer him to someone else, and hope the favor will be returned. He is so adorable, it would be a shame to lose him entirely.


----------



## Byngo

Gala

A villager I had in CF and loved her. <3


----------



## lea

Lunatic said:


> Gala
> 
> A villager I had in CF and loved her. <3



Ooh, I had her in CF too. She was the first villager in CF that I really wanted to stay.


----------



## Minami

Soleil  For the second time now... I think she really wants to live in my town >'D But nah, she's cute but not my cup of tea :3


----------



## seouless

Zell!

Too bad I already have someone in my 10th in slot. D:


----------



## Prisma

Skye The Wolf


----------



## Laurina

Cobb. Such a sickly green color. Glad it was him than someone else I would have wanted. I forget that I have ten villagers all the time now and always end up checking my campsite!


----------



## Byngo

Peewee

He can go to ****.


----------



## oath2order

Nobody was in the campsite today.


----------



## charris114

question...if I invite someone to my town can they take the villager in the campsite with them? I have ten villagers in my town and would hate to see the camper go to waste....?


----------



## WingedOracle

I haven't had a camper recently. My last camper was Claudia. (Heck, she is ugly)


----------



## Farobi

Graham


----------



## Byngo

Lolly

Quotation marks for eyes... Hm.


----------



## beffa

has anyone else not had a camper for weeks? i haven't had one for soooo long and my last one was like lionel or something


----------



## Ankhes

I only get one every week or so.  Last one I had was Rocket.  A pink gorilla who sort of creeped me out.  I'm glad she's gone.  I asked her to move in for the heck of it, but she said that she had too much to do in her own town.  Whatever.


----------



## seouless

Pietro...


----------



## crismas

Sydney! Cute little purple Koala, no room though but not sure I would've wanted her either way.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Ed was my camper today. I'm relieved it was someone I didn't want anyway, since my town is full thanks to a StreetPass animal (Tammy).


----------



## yourlilemogirl

charris114 said:


> question...if I invite someone to my town can they take the villager in the campsite with them? I have ten villagers in my town and would hate to see the camper go to waste....?



No, you'd have to ask the villager to move in to your own town, then have them ping you telling you they want to move, /then/ someone else can come take them to their own town.


----------



## ichigo

Pippy was my camper for today.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Tex the penguin. He looks kind of cute, but my town is full AND I already have two smug villagers. Three would be too much.


----------



## Razzy

Zucker! *screams* A dreamy! Totally was not expecting.. I was just cycling out villagers to get francine back.


----------



## in-a-pickle

No one yet....cause I don't have the campsite xD I'm waiting to plan the layout of my town but I since the campsite's permanent I don't wanna regret it.


----------



## taehyvng

zell. i asked him to move in.

he's not a dreamie of mine, but he's cute and i had 8 villagers so i didn't want to risk getting a dud.


----------



## Sholee

Sterling, not interested though


----------



## Marjet

Arghh I got Shep, but alas no room for him. >.>


----------



## cIementine

Yesterday: Sterling -.-

Today:... MARINA WOOP WOOP

She will be joining my town O:


----------



## Bon

MARSHAL


----------



## Derpy

Rasher


----------



## Lassy

ANKHA.....
Gaaaaah. Why ? D:
No Space,  i wish I could have taken her for a while ;-;

(If anybody is interested in convincing her to love in your town, PM me, but the chances that she will are very slim, it is not impossible, but it is very hard to make her do so)


----------



## charris114

yourlilemogirl said:


> No, you'd have to ask the villager to move in to your own town, then have them ping you telling you they want to move, /then/ someone else can come take them to their own town.



darn. well thank you for the info though!


----------



## unravel

Fauna


----------



## ichigo

Kody


----------



## yourlilemogirl

*Freya the pink snooty wolf*. Contemplating letting her move into my 10th spot and use her as trade fodder for Roald/Del. BuT I swear if this turns into another Wolfgang mishap and i get attached... :u


----------



## Halo3Hunter113

Stitches is in mine today he looks creepy.


----------



## Mao

Peaches aka pink horse version of Stitches

- - - Post Merge - - -



Halo3Hunter113 said:


> Stitches is in mine today he looks creepy.



He sells for A LOT xD And he's really popular  He's kinda cute imo...


----------



## monochrom3

Marcie was in my campsite.

She's nice and all but I still want Fauna over her.


----------



## cannedcommunism

Hamphrey was in my campsite yesterday! He's moving in my town in 2 days.


----------



## Halo3Hunter113

I tried to get stitches to move in but he won rock paper scissors. Is there still a way of getting him to move in?


----------



## cIementine

You have to keep on talking to him and playing games with him until he agrees! c:


----------



## Halo3Hunter113

MayorAvalon said:


> You have to keep on talking to him and playing games with him until he agrees! c:


 ok, thanks


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Ugh, freaking Harry is in my campsite. T_T This game hates me.


----------



## danceonglitter

Henry's in mine. I don't like the frogs though!


----------



## mizukitty

wart jr. i'm glad it's not a dreamie.. still have 10 villagers.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

No-one today, but someone should be tommorow, because I just finished the campsite PWP today.


----------



## Lassy

Zell!
Another dear!
I think Fauna is lonely ever since Lopez left :0
I am missing the 2 lazy deers in my camp and then all the deers would have come to my camp! XD


----------



## MetaTriforce

Right now I have Lopez in my campsite, not that it matters because I have 10 villagers.


----------



## Stitched

Today I had Yuka, who I debated asking to move in but didn't, and then Nate.  I didn't ask Nate, either.


----------



## Pixlplume

Nate!
He's cute, but... the gender ratio.
At this point, Filbert's really the only person who can break the ratio system I've got going.


----------



## Croconaw

Zell is in my campsite. I'll pass.


----------



## Ankhes

I wish I could say ANYBODY.  But nobody has been to my site in at least a week.  I don't know why, but I'm beginning to feel it was a real waste of bells.


----------



## AC Cafe

Marina was in my campsite today. Too bad I have 2 Normals already. 3 would be too many.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Roald is camping in Zingzang today but Bam is my resident jock, so I have no need for another!


----------



## Silverpine

Currently have Mac in my tent. He's pretty chill, but I currently have ten villagers. Oh well! It was nice seeing him around. At least I was able to buy a sleeping bag from him. ;D


----------



## oath2order

Still empty >.>


----------



## Rosalie1991

Beau - urgh. ^^ I dont take him for sure


----------



## Ida

Some random member in the music group Kiss... Or maybe it was only Astrid.


----------



## Bravedart

nan i think...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fauna in cycle town


SHES MINEEE ALL MiNe <333


----------



## Stalfos

Bill. I think I?ll pass...


----------



## Minami

Sheldon!  He's cute, I had him in my first town :3


----------



## Liebenswert

Tia.. Debating if I want to grab her or not.


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Agent S, the squirrel, I have ten villagers though.


----------



## Silverpine

Alfonso. He seems pretty chill, but I already have 10 villagers. ^^;


----------



## lea

Bruce was. Now he moved in.


----------



## StarMayor

Eloise, but I've already had two snooties in my town at the same before and I've also had her in my Wild World town. So she won't be invited in.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Today, Lucy is in my campsite.


----------



## amybear91

Derwin. Ew.


----------



## Sholee

Wolfgang, just meh..

I already have the best wolf, Fang!


----------



## meo

Purrl.
She's cute but I'm already at ten and have no interest
in keeping her.

My second town has Bella for the millionth in the past week. That's an absolute no.


----------



## Coexist

I had Gwen earlier and Mott is moving out so I invited her to move in. She's a bit snooty but she seems fine and also I like Penguins so it's totally cool. Before Gwen I had Punchy in my camp-site and I REALLY wanted him but my town was already full, what a shame! haha. It's okay though, I'll get him back soon enough.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Zucker is camping. Not a favorite, but I'd probably taken him in if I wasn't at 10 villagers. :\


----------



## Siren137

First time I've got a camper since I went up to ten villagers and who is it.....

...Stitches!


----------



## Minami

Biskit :3 He is cute, but I already have Punchy and Beau and also my best friend has Biskit in her town and I don't want the same villagers as her uvu


----------



## ThomasNLD

Some elephant, I didn`t like her look.I`ll be at 9 villagers soon again, so I can hope for cool villagers again in the campsite.


----------



## danceonglitter

Marcie's in mine, but my friend's Fauna was leaving so I went to get her instead ^__^


----------



## Rosalie1991

I got Marcie too! I take her


----------



## Siren137

I TT'd and so now who is in my camp...Static!!

I was naughty and took him in even though its taken me up to 3 crankies and 3 squirrels!


----------



## Byngo

Soleil

Such a unique name~


----------



## fl0ra

Rosie! ughhh so cute! but i have no room and i have too many cats :c


----------



## Sholee

SHEP! but no room


----------



## Xanarcah

Graham. o: I like him better than the hampsters I've previously encountered, but I need to be selective about what villager takes up my 10th slot.


----------



## macchiatochu

;w; Whitneyyyy.. such a pretty wolf ;o; but of course I had no room *v*...


----------



## Ankhes

A weird freckle-faced girl rabbit named...Prissy?  I'm not sure.  She's in my new campsite in my 2nd town and I think I'll pass.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I had Wolfgang  he's now moved in ^_^


----------



## Laurina

*Tex! He's actually quite adorable. I wish I had room.*


----------



## Ankhes

Shep is really good, eh?  I have him but don't care for him much.  But again, I haven't had time to get to know him.  So far he and my gal mayor haven't hit it off.

Oh, and in this town I had a duck named Bill who I passed on.




Sholee said:


> SHEP! but no room


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I went forward a few days and now it's Maple. I don't think I like her enough to invite her in though.


----------



## Ankhes

I JUST saw a flamingo named Flora in one of my campsites and she actually agreed to move in!  I've never had that happen before.  Oh, and I didn't know this game had flamingos.  Not being familiar with so many villagers makes it really exciting when I see a really odd one.


----------



## ForgottenT

Ankhes said:


> I JUST saw a flamingo named Flora in one of my campsites and she actually agreed to move in!  I've never had that happen before.  Oh, and I didn't know this game had flamingos.  Not being familiar with so many villagers makes it really exciting when I see a really odd one.



She's an ostrich, but her design is supposed to look like a flamingo 
I have Phoebe an ostrich designed as a phoenix


----------



## Ankhes

OMG...that's too funny!  Well, she had me fooled.    Anyway, I can't wait until she moves in so I can see what she's like.  I've been innundated with Mice and Elephants lately.


----------



## TamaMushroom

Zucker. I got him to move in. Yay!


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Diana


----------



## Fantaz

I had Diana a couple days ago, now I have some creepy looking hamster, named Rodney.


----------



## Byngo

Jambette

I don't care for her


----------



## Miss Renee

^ My babyyyyyy!! <3


Nana is in my campsite today.


----------



## tcd269

Had Dotty in my campsite today. I was going to get her, but then I won a giveaway for Agnes. o 3o;


----------



## Keiko Wolfgirl

Merengue was in my campsite today but my town is full ! Luckily, she wasn't a dreamie of mine...


----------



## DJjeff20

Stitches!!!  got my tenth villager today though...


----------



## pebbles

Klaus...kind of a weird looking guy!


----------



## Cascade

Static


----------



## Brendino

I didn't have anyone in the campsite today, but somehow I had 4 campers in the previous 5 (Bill, Willow, Kabuki and Rudy). I'd been looking for a 10th villager, and since I didn't much care for the first 3, I just decided to let Rudy move in since I probably won't be getting any more campers for a while.


----------



## Trickilicky

Elmer :/


----------



## itzafennecfox

No one today, but hopefully soon. I want some change in my village!


----------



## Jinglefruit

OMG, I was TTing my spare town to get Ankha to try to move out and Marina appeared in my campsite. =D Was going to put Ankha in my main town, but now I'm thinking of trading her and keeping Marina instead. ~ if either of them ever decide to leave this weed-haven.


----------



## Xanarcah

Bunnie. o: 

She is pretty cute, but alas, no cute enough. Gotta be selective about that 10th space...


----------



## petrichr

Maple the cub/bear thing. She's pretty cute, but not a dreamie and I was at 10 anyway.


----------



## Xanarcah

Beau! 

Had to reset for half an hour to get him to stop trying to put his house plot directly in front my my house or Retail. o:


----------



## petrichr

Derwin! <shudder>


----------



## Sholee

lobo AGAIN! 
he loves me but too bad the feelings not mutual


----------



## captainabby

no one was there today. I already have ten so I'm glad.


----------



## Ankhes

Mine is empty again.  The other day my first camper in about 2 weeks was a duck named Bill.  *shudder*


----------



## Konekoneko

I've been resetting for 3 hours. I'm so tired and I'm about to give up. My hand hurts ;( I'm trying to find a dreamie and no luck. 
In these 3 hours I've gotten: 
Skye (such a cutie! Too bad not my dreamie. I'd like to replace someone with her) 
Patty (ew) 
Tutu (adorable!!! I wish I could have her D: but again. Not a dreamie) 
Purrl (so so) 
Antonio (ew lol)
Phil (ewwwww!!!!)
Sally (cutie but not dreamie again) 
And a bear and a bird I didn't get the names of) not too many for 3 hours :/


----------



## LinDUNguin

Ankha  She was in my CF town, and I enjoyed having her then, but I have 10 villagers filled with all of my dreamies  If I ever get a second town for whatever reason, I'll make sure she has a spot in it!


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Penelope was in it yesterday and she shall be moving in my town very soon!


----------



## JellyBeans

Biff and Anicotti (I TTd a bit) Ulch.


----------



## J087

Mine has been empty for about 4 days now. 
When will someone visit?


----------



## haisu

Pango's here today and Annalisa visited a few days ago (cries go away anteaters ur not wanted)

edit: TT'd and got Hugh! (why am i getting all the ugly ones)


----------



## monochrom3

Resetted for a bit.
1st was Gloria, whom I passed. I think she likes my town, she's probably the most frequent camper on my town.
2nd was Wolfgang. I already have Chief so I passed him too.


----------



## Ankhes

I have a very colourful town, and today, of all things, was a weird animal named Pietro!  I invited him (her?) to come and live in Roseberg and he/she agreed!  Looks pretty cool to me.


----------



## Mary

Him. ^.^

Broccolo.


----------



## itzafennecfox

Avery. No thanks sorry do not want.


----------



## beffa

Nobody, but I had Amelia the Snooty eagle yesterday! I really liked her. Couldn't take her in but I'm not too bothered.


----------



## BellGreen

Roscoe yesterday.

He's ugly.


----------



## NuttyS

Camofrog in Hobbiton and Margie in Eternia. Have had both on the other versions, they're ok.


----------



## Dembonez19

Static. He's okay.


----------



## Richluna

Stitches, is not the lazy Im looking want Filbert


----------



## deardeer

Shari

Now that I have 10/10 of my dreamies I'm not too bothered about who turns up in my campsite anymore :3


----------



## Minami

Deena


----------



## Sholee

Walker


----------



## Mary

Fauna. Yes, girl, you would like to move here. Pshh. Like she even has a choice.


----------



## Stitched

So far today I got Cyrano.  Thought about asking him to move in, but decided against it.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I had Vladimir today. I had him in my GameCube town years ago, but I'm not in any rush to get him back. My town is full, anyway.


----------



## macchiatochu

Deirdre.. o: never have room for campers ! Haha ;w;


----------



## Ankhes

Well, I had Pietro today and he said he'd move in.  He'd BETTER!  His colours are so cool and he'd fit in with my weirdly coloured town.

ETA - if I may, I have a question regarding this.  Why do the campers at first refuse and refuse?  Why is it such a battle to get one to stay?  Granted, this is the first time I tried for so long, but most always end up saying no repeatedly.  Why?


----------



## Stitched

Today I also came across Rodney, Hamlet, and Kitty who I was going to invite in, but decided against it, but she's very pretty.


----------



## Joy

Faunaaaaa ^-^


----------



## Cascade

Peewee :3


----------



## Coexist

Got Wart. Jr in my campsite right now... I don't like him that much, LOL.


----------



## Razzy

Ankhes said:


> Well, I had Pietro today and he said he'd move in.  He'd BETTER!  His colours are so cool and he'd fit in with my weirdly coloured town.
> 
> ETA - if I may, I have a question regarding this.  Why do the campers at first refuse and refuse?  Why is it such a battle to get one to stay?  Granted, this is the first time I tried for so long, but most always end up saying no repeatedly.  Why?



 I think it's just random, I had a couple campers suggest and agree to move in after introducing themselves lol.. The longest one for me took about 20 minutes. Marina


----------



## Azzie

Pinky! She's a cutie, but pretty attached to her current town. It's probably just as well, she'd be my third peppy villager. XD


----------



## charmed girl

Bree was in my campsite and I convinced her to move in without playing a game with her.


----------



## Serendipity

Lucky and it was surprisingly easy to get him to move in.


----------



## Hyoshido

Doing camper resetting again, Lily decided to not ping me and suddenly move out to the lovely void while I was trying to get Lolly to move out for my friend.

Just had Kevin, Hopefully good campers will come soon.

Other Campers I've found.
-Snake (I don't need another Jock Rabbit :c)
-Harry (GET OUT.)
-Anicotti (Nopenopenopenope.)
-Cranston (Ehh....)
-I'll update this post when I find more.


----------



## Stalfos

Serendipity said:


> Lucky and it was surprisingly easy to get him to move in.



So you were both Lucky, then?


----------



## Xanarcah

Tammy. 

Even if I didn't have a full town, I'd still pass her by. Not one of the bear cubs I'm looking for.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I have Sly today.


----------



## Ankhes

Razzy said:


> I think it's just random, I had a couple campers suggest and agree to move in after introducing themselves lol.. The longest one for me took about 20 minutes. Marina



Thank you for the response!  You may be right, then.  Maybe I just happen upon the stubborn ones.  I have few campers and only once did I convince one to move in.  I finally got Pietro in and he has a house today.  Looks like a weird fellow, but oddly funny!  I think I'll like him.  

It just seemed odd that they refuse over and over and over...and then suddenly this time he took me up on the offer.  Yeah...maybe the game just wants us to work for our villagers.


----------



## Konekoneko

Oh wow marshal is in my campsite. I wish I liked him :/ I know he's extremely popular. 

I have a question. I don't really want marshal but I would like to give him to someone else. I was thinking of keeping him until he leaves and give him to a friend. But will they take longer to leave? I heard campsite villagers are really had to leave. 
And can I get more than one villager from the campsite? I'm having someone who is moving soon. And I might find another cool villager in the campsite and want them to move.


----------



## Pixlplume

I had Bella come into the campsite.
She's not bad, but she'd clash with the others. Plus I already have Bree. And no room.
Go figure.


----------



## Byngo

Monique

A burlesque looking cat. lol


----------



## CookieBunny

Francine, but I have no room T-T


----------



## Liebenswert

Shari <333 It's nice to see her again.


----------



## Olivur

Ankha is in my campsite.


----------



## CM Mark

I built my campsite last week, and I have yet to have anyone in it.


----------



## Touko

Bruce.

Meh, okay looking.


----------



## Olivur

Bruce is, like, my bestie.


----------



## Ras

Butch.  I like him, but I don't want another cranky.  It would make Kabuki a little less unique in my town.  I'm holding out for a smug, unless I really, really like the camper.  I have one vacancy, which means I'm not taking my 3DS out into the world and risking getting a streetpass animal.


----------



## Razzy

Lolly and fauna.


----------



## sock

I got Fang today  I have already asked to trade him for Shep for my friend xD


----------



## mizukitty

today it's biff the jock hippo. he seems nice :>


----------



## katie.

i hardly ever get campers


----------



## Azzie

Alfonso!


----------



## Flutterfairy

I had Julian but... a 10th villager was moving in from a streetpass that day. ;___; I have the worst luck, I swear.


----------



## Sena

Deli's in my campsite today. I've never seen him in-game before, he's actually pretty cute! I'm surprised at how many of the monkeys I like in this game.
Not sure if I'll invite him to move in, though. I really want Teddy or Pinky.


----------



## Pimmy

Blanche! I have no room for her, but she's nice to see


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Carmen! I really wanted her, actually, but I already have 2 peppies and my town is full!


----------



## chainosaur

Clay stopped by the other day.

Not a fan of hamsters, so I let him pass.


----------



## Neli

So far I've had Grizzly, Gigi, Violet, and today I got Monique. I _like_ all four of them, honestly, I do.. But I'm really just waiting out until I get one I _love_. Toopicky?Sorry.


----------



## AnimeK

Daisy! I just gained a dream villager. ^u^


----------



## Konekoneko

You guys seem to be lucky. I've been restoring for days and hours and most I get are so ugly. I want a dreamie Q^Q 
Today I've gotten 
Rodney- meh no
Rhonda- she's okay but I wouldn't want her. 
Alice- she's weird looking 
Snake- ew ew ew 
And 
Zucker- wow that thing is uglyyyyy


----------



## Croconaw

Zell


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Sly


----------



## Byngo

After resetting a couple times, I had Mitzi, Boomer and Lobo in my campsite. o;


----------



## Retro Rider

Only the ugly ones eAe


----------



## Lin

Merengue, and luckily I have room. Woot!


----------



## Batossi

AnimeK said:


> Daisy! I just gained a dream villager. ^u^


Gratz, AnimeK!  You must be stoked. =}

Lucy (Pig) is visiting, and has expressed interest in moving to Euphoria.   But she explained it would have to be another time.  Too bad it wasn't the 15th already, as we'd have room for her.  I think she's a cutie. ^^


----------



## pebbles

Molly! I'm quite annoyed because she's just so adorable and I have 10 villagers  I wish Dora would hurry up and move out already. She's overstayed her welcome ._.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Tom, I was tempted but no, I'm holding out for a dreamie or just cuteness or maybe trade fodder.


----------



## Pixlplume

Chester! He's so cuteee.
But once again, I have no room.


----------



## nammie

Fuchsia!

She's one of the few uchis I think is cute, but unfortunately I'm full ahh sigh


----------



## ThatACfan

Gayle


----------



## CrankyCupcake

In my extra town, I had Roscoe in my campsite, so I wasted no time in asking him to move in. I think he's cool!


----------



## FancyThat

Drake's in my campsite today.


----------



## BananaMan

RIBBOT. I want him to move in so badly but unfortunately Francine won't be moving out until the 16th.


----------



## Lassy

Stinky xD
Luckily it is not ? good villager like Ankha ( like last week) otherwise I'd shoot myself ._.


----------



## Ricardo

Alice, I love her, but i have no room.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Diana is, yay! And the good news is that I have space.


----------



## flea

Stitches was in a friend's, not mine. IF ONLY I HAD THE SPACE.


----------



## Sumemr

Annalise!


----------



## Libra

Kid Cat. Not sure if I want to invite him to move into my town.


----------



## Yui Z

Libra said:


> Kid Cat. Not sure if I want to invite him to move into my town.



I have Kid-cat in my town - He's adorable ^w^


----------



## Libra

Yui Z said:


> I have Kid-cat in my town - He's adorable ^w^



I'll think about inviting him. I don't have any Jock villagers at the moment, anyway. ^_^


----------



## Le Ham

I've had Rosie in my campsite twice before. The second time I saw her, I let her move in.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Tutu.


----------



## cIementine

I had Annicotti, Joey, and Static in today. None taken in, I was debating on Static.


----------



## JellyBeans

Erik. I didn't have time for him.


----------



## Mao

JellyBeans said:


> Erik. I didn't have time for him.



Omfg I just got him from a really lovely user <3 Shep, but I was saving room for Erik <3


----------



## lea

A white ostrich. He doesn't look too bad. Cranston.


----------



## Hangzhou Hunny

I've got Muffy, whom I think is quite cute, but I already have nine villagers so I'm not sure if I want to invite her into my town. Although,  Ribbot's supposed to be cycling out in a few days... *dilemma, dilemma*


----------



## Twisted Circuits

Goldie appeared in mine today.  Even tho hes not a dreamie, I would have liked to have had him stay for awhile.  Unfortunately I do not have a free spot and erik wont be gone till the 20th.


----------



## Stalfos

Klaus. No... Just no.


----------



## Mao

K-k-KATT D:


----------



## Alienfish

Katt is cute haha.

Last time.. probably a pig I think. Usually I don't take in campers unless it's a deer or someone I could trade for a deer.


----------



## Rosalie1991

Beau... again for the third time >.< youre not get invited... ever


----------



## Coexist

Leonardo was in my town - He's a jock but he looks like a lazy with his droopy eyes. No thanks on that one, so I just sold some of my crowns to him & then he left, woo. c:


----------



## oath2order

Empty again.


----------



## JaeJae

Invited Rosie.. took me 15min. Stubborn kitty >


----------



## skweegee

Pancetti.


----------



## M O L K O

my brother got julian.. my luck is the worst OTL


----------



## itzafennecfox

Bob... But my town is full ;-;


----------



## bluegoat14

Ricky is camping here. Even if my town wasn't full, I don't think I'd be interested in him moving in.


----------



## Pixlplume

Colton!
He's the fabulously smug horse.
But, with O'Hare and Zell in town, he doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Liebenswert

Eunice c:


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Ahaha, yes! I got Octavian in my campsite this morning, and I had a space open for him, too. X3 I'm so excited, since I've always wanted to have an octopus. I TT'd to get him in faster, though... I could hardly stand waiting.


----------



## ichigo

Aurora...she's my first camper in 16 days.


----------



## sapphpie

Rosie! She's such a cutie.


----------



## Boidoh

Tom is in my town right now.


----------



## deardeer

MARSHAL

I have no room and I'm not really interested in him but it's pretty cool haha


----------



## aetherene

Julian is in my town right now!

Sadly, I cannot take him because I have ten villagers right now. But it might have been nice to have him for a little bit before letting someone else take him.


----------



## deardeer

aetherene said:


> Julian is in my town right now!
> 
> Sadly, I cannot take him because I have ten villagers right now. But it might have been nice to have him for a little bit before letting someone else take him.



That's how I'm feeling with Marshal!


----------



## Pixlplume

Gladys?
NOOOOOOOO.
although I already have blanche. no big deal.


----------



## Tentacles

Gayle was in there again. She's so cute, I definitely would've picked her up if I didn't already have 3 normal villagers.


----------



## Laurina

Not a big fan of Marshal, but he's too cute to pass up. Invited him in c:
Especially since 90% of the time I get frogs and ducks.


----------



## little-l0vers

Kiki was in my campsite today! She was willing to move in so quickly ^^


----------



## mizukitty

beau :'< i wish i could ask him to move in, he's soooooo cute..


----------



## ThomasNLD

Bianca. Didn`t like her. Well atleast for once it wasn`t a mouse villager in my campsite.


----------



## Liebenswert

Bangle.. aka the cutest thing in the world. I wish I had space ;-;


----------



## JaeJae

Lolly. Invited her in. I know some people here will be interested in her


----------



## Katerzz

Freckles. She looks cute but I've had so many ducks lately! Plus I know as soon as she takes the last spot someone I really want will be inside that tent.


----------



## Azuryk

I had Roscoe yesterday, talked to him a couple times.  No idea if he will be in today, have not got a chance to play yet.


----------



## Stalfos

Bill - again. I didn?t know they could return after just a couple of weeks.


----------



## Joy

Octavian ^-^

He agreed to move in


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Tia T______T

I've been wanting her for a while cuz she's adorable! But when a friend had came over yesterday while i had 9 villagers to pick something up, their town dumped Alice in my town, putting me at max capacity and ughhhhh i'm so mad!!!! D;


----------



## GameFaceClive

I found Hugh the blue pig camping today. I wouldn't mind having him in my town but I'm currently full. 

I can't wait to play some games with him later!


----------



## monochrom3

I'm resetting for a dreamie since Keaton left and got 2 goats(Pashmina and Chevre) so far.

EDIT: Next was Puddles(meh) and Erik(cutie, but if I let him in I'll have 3 deers. Decisions, decisions.)


----------



## BungoTheElf

MARINA AND I HAVE 10 VILLAGERS </3

*Rages silently in corner*

Soo cuteeee DDDD: and omg this igloo music <3


----------



## monochrom3

Boomer is in my campsite.

He's cool but I'm resetting for someone else. I might take him...or not.


----------



## Farobi

Fang.

Full though.


----------



## monochrom3

Zucker.

Ehh, I'm resetting for someone else so pass.
I might get flamed for this tho

Next reset, he has his plot, but I didn't convince him to move(he moves normally). I think this game is telling me something.

Another reset, he's on my campsite again. I swear, this game is trying to shove him into my town.


----------



## Chiarasu

Katt.

Nope you can't replace Mira. <.<


----------



## Ezreal

Naomi.

More like Nopemi.


----------



## goey0614

Cousteau the yellow frog is in my camp XD haha


----------



## Campy

Merry the cat. She seems adorable so I convinced her to move in.


----------



## JellyBeans

Stitches. But I have all my dreamies so whateverr.


----------



## Le Ham

Now I have Fuchsia in my site. This is the second time she's camped in my town.


----------



## Konekoneko

Today I got 
frobert- mehhh
Freckles - so so but don't want 
Doc- ew 
Hans- one of the ugliest things I've ever seen 
Nate- he's okay 
Moe- meh 

And yesterday I had 
Friga- no
Gabi- ew ew ew 
Elvis- icky 
Stinky- haha weirdo

Still no dreamie Q^Q


----------



## Mao

Lily, I had her in WW and she's kinda cute but then I'd have 4 normals  Doesn't ac get the point that I have enough normals xD


----------



## Farobi

Croque

Then

Pekoe


Full though. But I'm cycling so it's okay :>


----------



## monochrom3

Biskit. Meh, at least he's a money source.

EDIT: next is T-Bone. I just looked about him not too long ago ._.


----------



## ichigo

Lobo. He's pretty cool, but I have 10 villagers until tomorrow anyways. :/


----------



## Pixlplume

I had Kitty today, I didn't really want her. 
If any of you are interested, here's a list of villagers I cycled from my campsite. I didn't take in any of them... :O


Spoiler



Butch
Apple
Del
Diva
Kabuki
Celia
Shep
Gabi
Peggy
Pecan
Rod
Coco
Flora
Barold
Snake
Tank
Spork
Curt
Antonio
Blaire
Felicity
Melba
Boomer
Rudy
Chadder
Rhonda
Wendy
Henry
Fang
Charlise
Pekoe
Lucky
Amelia
Fauna
Lionel
Curlos
Jay
Eunice
Lucha
Chief
Eugene
Graham
Knox
Pompom
Leonardo
Erik
Maelle
Wart Jr.
Frank
Twiggy
Pancetti
Graham x2
Broccolo
Lionel x2
Hugh
Erik x2
Buck
Puck
Ed
Tammy
Rory
Clyde
Beardo
Penelope
Sparro
Lucky x2
Rod x2
Drift
Tank x2
Peggy x2
Eugene x2
Cyrano
Graham x3
STITCHES???
Margie
Mint
Chevre
Rooney
Mira
Olivia
Deena
Sylvia
Eloise
Alli
Sparro x2
Lucha x2
Phoebe
Peanut
Keaton
Stinky
Cookie
Rooney x2
Beau
Olivia x2
Pompom
Patty
Octavian
Opal
Dizzy
Mallary
Phil
Tia
Skye
Avery
Spork x2
Peewee
Ruby
Hans
Cookie x2
Tiffany
Yuka
Melba x2
Portia
Rocco
Greta
Ken
Alfonso
Puck x2
Tammy x2
Genji
Celia x2
Apple x2
Bruce
Bluebear
Butch
Merengue
Marina
Diana
Cally
Chevre x2
Cherry
Roald
Poppy
Felicity x2
Rocco x2
Alice
Phil x2
Gala
Kid Cat
Winnie
Mira x2
Egbert
Snake x2
Gladys
Wendy x2
Ribbot
Hans x2
Rodney
Caroline
Tiffany x2
Merry
Sydney
Iggly
Big Top
Pietro
Lopez
Spork
Tutu
Leonardo x2
Camofrog
Melba x3
Bettina
Camofrog x2
Lucha x4
Apple x3
Eucine x2
Simon
Elise
Coco x2
Bettina x2
Beardo x2
Bubbles
Walker
Curlos x2
Bud
Cranston
Peanut x2
Margie x2
Dizzy x2
Butch x3
Vic
Coach
Tex
Willow
Portia x2
Snake x3
Soleil
Graham x4
Bonbon (190)


----------



## aetherene

I have Zucker!

I was TTing around and got a villager to move out and then another one to move in so I'm full. But Zucker is there. Which is a shame. He's rather cute though I am quite satisfied with Stitches as my lazy villager.


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Etinceru said:


> I had Kitty today, I didn't really want her.
> If any of you are interested, here's a list of villagers I cycled from my campsite. I didn't take in any of them... :O
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Butch
> Apple
> Del
> Diva
> Kabuki
> Celia
> Shep
> Gabi
> Peggy
> Pecan
> Rod
> Coco
> Flora
> Barold
> Snake
> Tank
> Spork
> Curt
> Antonio
> Blaire
> Felicity
> Melba
> Boomer
> Rudy
> Chadder
> Rhonda
> Wendy
> Henry
> Fang
> Charlise
> Pekoe
> Lucky
> Amelia
> Fauna
> Lionel
> Curlos
> Jay
> Eunice
> Lucha
> Chief
> Eugene
> Graham
> Knox
> Pompom
> Leonardo
> Erik
> Maelle
> Wart Jr.
> Frank
> Twiggy
> Pancetti
> Graham x2
> Broccolo
> Lionel x2
> Hugh
> Erik x2
> Buck
> Puck
> Ed
> Tammy
> Rory
> Clyde
> Beardo
> Penelope
> Sparro
> Lucky x2
> Rod x2
> Drift
> Tank x2
> Peggy x2
> Eugene x2
> Cyrano
> Graham x3
> STITCHES???
> Margie
> Mint
> Chevre
> Rooney
> Mira
> Olivia
> Deena
> Sylvia
> Eloise
> Alli
> Sparro x2
> Lucha x2
> Phoebe
> Peanut
> Keaton
> Stinky
> Cookie
> Rooney x2
> Beau
> Olivia x2
> Pompom
> Patty
> Octavian
> Opal
> Dizzy
> Mallary
> Phil
> Tia
> Skye
> Avery
> Spork x2
> Peewee
> Ruby
> Hans
> Cookie x2
> Tiffany
> Yuka
> Melba x2
> Portia
> Rocco
> Greta
> Ken
> Alfonso
> Puck x2
> Tammy x2
> Genji
> Celia x2
> Apple x2
> Bruce
> Bluebear
> Butch
> Merengue
> Marina
> Diana
> Cally
> Chevre x2
> Cherry
> Roald
> Poppy
> Felicity x2
> Rocco x2
> Alice
> Phil x2
> Gala
> Kid Cat
> Winnie
> Mira x2
> Egbert
> Snake x2
> Gladys
> Wendy x2
> Ribbot
> Hans x2
> Rodney
> Caroline
> Tiffany x2
> Merry
> Sydney
> Iggly
> Big Top
> Pietro
> Lopez
> Spork
> Tutu
> Leonardo x2
> Camofrog
> Melba x3
> Bettina
> Camofrog x2
> Lucha x4
> Apple x3
> Eucine x2
> Simon
> Elise
> Coco x2
> Bettina x2
> Beardo x2
> Bubbles
> Walker
> Curlos x2
> Bud
> Cranston
> Peanut x2
> Margie x2
> Dizzy x2
> Butch x3
> Vic
> Coach
> Tex
> Willow
> Portia x2
> Snake x3
> Soleil
> Graham x4
> Bonbon (190)



HOLY COW who on earth were you trying for to pass up so many high demand villagers?! :0


----------



## Ziga

For some reason there is never anybody at my campsite, lol. :/


----------



## Squeaky

Croque was my last camper... he's freaky...


----------



## BananaMan

Astrid, and I went ahead and let her move in just because I NEVER get campers and I hate when I don't have the full 10 villagers.


----------



## Mick

I had Whitney today. I am a happy person. She can take that 10th spot.


----------



## WeiMoote

Rocket ended up in my tent... Almost tempted to blast her off again.


----------



## Nooblord

I just convinced Maple to move in yesterday, but there's no one camping today.


----------



## MistahBlaze

I really hope when I get the game, I get Alfanso, my fav villager of all time, im hoping I can atleast trade for him when I get the game, :3

EDIT: Appolo would be awesome too... xD
I can't decide which one I like more.


----------



## yourlilemogirl

*JULIAN*! 
I seriously need to stop looking in my camp when I have 10 villagers! Stupid Alice gtfo of my town already!!


----------



## Hyoon

^ 
Oh no!! I can't imagine seeing your dreamie but not being able to take them in. ;______; 

Filbert is in my camp and I'm tempted to take him but I already have a squirrel in my town aghh. ;u;


----------



## Stitched

Today I had Jitters and Annalisa the horse.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Had Whitney, but I didn't want her ;3;


----------



## Byngo

Lobo

Idc if he's popular and a wolf, I think he's ugly. v-v


----------



## beehunna

i've had portia and rooney visit within the past week or so, but no one today.


----------



## Sephiroth

Buck today


----------



## oath2order

I'll check later today.


----------



## Xanarcah

Flora!

Eeeee she's so cute!


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Pietro was, on Monday. Why? I have 10 villagers and I actually wanted Pietro.


----------



## cIementine

I want someone in my camp :c I got Cheri as a random move-in ;c


----------



## Byngo

Kyle. Why am I getting so many wolves? ;A;


----------



## BitterCoffee

Chief.. OMG. I WANT HIM SO BAD.. BUT IM FULL;-;Damn you ac.. why didn't you just give me another gorilla like you usually do-.-


----------



## Xanarcah

Graham. Again. o: 

I think he's showed up 3 times already now.


----------



## captainabby

No one :/ Peaches was here a few days ago.. I would've taken her if I didn't have ten people already


----------



## Jonesey

rodney was there yesterday but i did not allow him to move in hans has grown on me a bit as my smug villager.


----------



## ichigo

Skye. I've convinced her to move into my town.


----------



## Improv

Filbert was two days ago! He lives in Atlantis now. :3


----------



## irisubunny

octavian. passed him, squids scare me


----------



## Stitched

Moe was yesterday.  I used him to get about a million bells and then accidentally asked him to move in. 
He crushed my path >:C


----------



## Sumemr

Whitney's in my campsite! Gonna get her to move in. c:


----------



## J087

Tia is, but not sure if I want to invite her.


----------



## monochrom3

Currently on campsite drought season ._.


----------



## Ras

I have Sally the normal squirrel.  I like her instantly.  She's completely cute and even has a sweet voice.  Oh, cruel Animal Crossing.  Why do you send me a great camper when I have ten residents?

Question I know the answer to (  ): If someone asks to move out and I agree on the day there is a camper in town, can I ask the camper to move in?  I'm quite sure the answer is no, since there is always the possibility the mover will change their mind.

I guess I met a new dream villager.  I wish people from other towns could come and claim a camper.  I'd have my ninth resident in my other town!


----------



## Halony

Stinky. Didn't want him to move in.


----------



## Farobi

Frobert


----------



## Lassy

A yellow ?l?phant xD


----------



## Melody In Silence

Bunnie visted and she's cute so I asked her to move in:3 She'll be moving in tomorrow


----------



## TheUnspokenDream

Wolfgang


----------



## JaeJae

BEAUUU <3 I'm getting him... for someone


----------



## brooklyn9

stitches!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcd269

Tia was in my campsite yesterday, and Cookie is here today.

Makes me wish I had a cycling village. I hate seeing dreamies go to waste. :/

Edit: Missed a great Tea and Cookies opportunity there. Fail.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Pecan. I never seem to get campers that I'd want in my town, unfortunately.


----------



## ayeeprill

DIANA IS IN MY CAMPSITE! She's one I've always liked but never bothered to try getting!  She is moving in!


----------



## Byngo

ayeeprill said:


> DIANA IS IN MY CAMPSITE! She's one I've always liked but never bothered to try getting!  She is moving in!



OMG great choice in letting her move in!

Melba's in my campsite. She's cute c:


----------



## yourlilemogirl

some squirrel named Mint


----------



## Rosalie1991

Flurry. Seems good but not good enough to move in


----------



## goey0614

A monkey- Nana XD


----------



## Byngo

Muffy

She's rather unique. If it weren't for me getting my last dreamie I might have let her move in.


----------



## Candy83

I have Bruce at my campsite.

He's in an igloo.

I have ten villagers, and there is no room left. His conversations go nowhere close to a consideration of moving to my town.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I have a weird hippo dude called Biff in my campsite today.Too bad I have ten villagers....Bubbles could of had a playmate.


----------



## BananaMan

Crackle the pig showed up there today.


----------



## gamergirl92

Rolf


----------



## ellemacc

Bluebear. I let her move in, she's just too cute.


----------



## Animenutcase

It's Nan today.

At least it's not someone I really want. I'm full at the moment. My brother has Lolly and is also full.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Stinky, I wanted a cat, but not that one.


----------



## Cook1e

ThomasNLD said:


> Stinky, I wanted a cat, but not that one.



xD ok thats unlucky :/


----------



## jvgsjeff

Freckles was in my campsite today, but I already have a duck in my life (Molly). Well, and my town's full anyway.


----------



## Soika

Had Chief in mine but decided not to take him


----------



## Le Ham

I saw Rod in mine. I had to resist asking him to move in. He's so awesome and pirate-y


----------



## gingerbread

No onee but getting Molly from a friend since they found her in his campsite >u<!


----------



## Sidewalk

Sally is at my camp site


----------



## Xanarcah

Del. O:

Merengue was there a few days ago and I didn't have spaaaaace! D:


----------



## Cascade

Gaston


----------



## Rosalie1991

Erik. Weird eyes, dont want him


----------



## Twisted Circuits

Jay the bluebird is visiting me...


----------



## lea

Jaques.  I asked him to move in.


----------



## monochrom3

Fang is in my campsite right now.

I already have Chief so I'll pass him.


----------



## Dozer

I've got Chief today, and I've finally gotten around to actually playing the camper games.


----------



## kyasarin

I got Merengue in my campsite today but got no space.


----------



## Byngo

Kyle

His colors are so dreary and ugly.


----------



## Bravedart

Rosie DX


----------



## ichigo

Clay is in mine.


----------



## Blizzard

Drift


----------



## Serendipity

I got Flora! She wasn't a planned dreamie but she's just so cute I'm gonna have to keep her for a while.


----------



## chainosaur

Kody was in my camp last. I wasn't very impressed.


----------



## Itachi

To bad you're not as cool as Punchy


----------



## Byngo

Soleil

She's cute c:


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Lucky, had my friend come over and he wasn't interested in having him move in and neither was I.


----------



## Ras

I have some crazy chicken wearing a knight's helm.  I already have a crazy eagle wearing a knight's helm!  I backed out of the tent as fast as I could.


----------



## goey0614

A bull called Coach XD


----------



## DJStarstryker

I had Iggly the penguin in my campsite today. I invited him to stay. I was down to 8 villagers again and whenever that happens, I usually get a villager I don't care for much. Would rather have the jock penguin, even though I have too many jocks as is (Iggly makes 3! O_O).


----------



## yourlilemogirl

today in my 1st igloo, i found Muffy. Since Alice recently moved out last night, i contemplated letting her move in, but I already have my dream ewe Baabara, so i took a pass on Muffy.


----------



## Squeaky

Al the big ugly gorilla ; n ;


----------



## aceroo

Bam, full space though ;C


----------



## Hyoshido

I had Merengue earlier, took her in as my "Normal"

And now I have Bob which I can't take in because I have 10 villagers now smh


----------



## Gizmodo

Savannah, shes very cute and i have room but not going to


----------



## itzafennecfox

No one today, but yesterday Chevre was.


----------



## MayorCake

Tangy! I invited her in


----------



## Mayor Em

Since I built that campsite I've only had two campers. No one's there today.


----------



## Gummysaur

Marshal!!

...I wish.  Nobody is in my campsite atm.


----------



## Byngo

Gala

She's so cute! No room, sadly. :c


----------



## beffa

The last person I had was last week, it was Sterling! Just after I had Amelia in my campsite. I actually kinda like the eagles a lot more now I've seen them.


----------



## mob

i didnt have any room. ;n;


----------



## gingerbread

gamzee said:


> View attachment 19535
> 
> i didnt have any room. ;n;



Oh jeez, gamzee. Dx I had exactly the same thing happen to me earlier  
Marshal appeared in my campsite, after getting a voided villager from a friend accidentally, I was just... -.-'


----------



## Pixlplume

I had Baabara.
After seeing her eyes open, no thank you.


----------



## Libra

Apollo. He seemed nice, but I had just Knox (who's also a Cranky) move in, so I didn't invite him.


----------



## kerryelizabeth

I chose not to build the campsite on this new game. Not yet, at least. I don't know where to put it ?_?


----------



## Farobi

Curlos


----------



## monochrom3

Rowan was in my campsite. Before him it was Cheri.

I find the igloo song kinda relaxing(I TT'd to the day the snow has fallen when they're on the campsite).


----------



## Lassy

Felicity :0


----------



## beffa

Kevin -.-


----------



## Tropicana

Merengue is here! I seriously don't know what you people see in her :/


----------



## Alienfish

Hugh. ew ew ew


----------



## Dozer

Poppy's here tody and she's so cute. Too bad I don't have an open slot, I already have Papi and it's be so cute to have them both.

I've had campers three days in a row now: Egbert yesterday and Chief on Friday.


----------



## GameFaceClive

Spork the lazy pig. I had just gone beetle-hunting on the island so I sold it all to him in one of his games!


----------



## ACking

Bones was in mine yesterday, I've talked him into moving in.


----------



## Libra

Bruce, I kinda accidentally invited him to live in my town. Normally the campers are all "I can't leave my friends behind", but after the second time I chose the "You should live here!" option, he went "Okay, guess I'm moving then". My own fault for spamming the "A" button, LOL. I could have quit the game without saving, but I didn't want to lose everything I'd done so far. So yeah, he's in my town now, but since I managed to get his house in a good spot, I don't mind too much. ^_^


----------



## Pixlplume

Zucker! </3
DOOF!


----------



## Bravedart

O'hare. no open spaces DX


----------



## Saranghae

Kitty's in mine right now.


----------



## UchiCherry

Grizzly


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Tammi...


----------



## Alienfish

Savannah. Took her in though for the sake of cycling and couldn't get another good for life.


----------



## aetherene

Iggly the Jock Penguin!

He's kinda cute and I love penguins, but I'm full up. Plus I have two Jocks already.


----------



## inktree

Lucky! I'm tempted, because he's so funny, but not one of my dreamies...


----------



## Cascade

Rocket


----------



## edsett

Zucker. I wish it was Marina instead aha...


----------



## meo

Bonbon is in my campsite today. :3


----------



## chainosaur

Dotty! She's pretty cute, too bad I don't have room.


----------



## Nooblord

Rooney. I always get an awesome camper the day a 10th villager decides to move in.
This game hates me.


----------



## Squeaky

Rory... another villager with a mustache :/


----------



## Byngo

Purrl

She's cute c:


----------



## monochrom3

Kody was in my campsite(again).

Eh, pass.


----------



## Sidewalk

Butch 

I want a squirrel .....


----------



## mayflower

Yurusumaji said:


> Chester the Panda is camping in my town currently. He doesn't seem terrible, but the dude is kind of creepy-looking.



He put his house right in front of mine and would not move out for the longest time!


----------



## Squeaky

Wow, Meringue is in my campsite today @__@ (Rory was actually yesterday's) I'm trying to convince her to move in! :/


----------



## Static Spark

While I was resetting to place Julian's house, on one of the tries Chadder was in my campsite! He's soooo much cuter than I thought now that I've seen him in game... if/when I ever let Shep go I might try to get him for a while. * v*


----------



## Alienfish

Ankha. AND I CANT TAKE HER IN THE FAWK


----------



## ThomasNLD

Shep is in there, but I`m not sure if I should take him, he seems nice and I do like his design. I do have the room and I already know Cherry is moving as well, so I`ll be down to nine villagers soon enough. Hmm, I`ll need some thinking time. :\


----------



## Alienfish

Wendy. POOOOP. Only peppy I like and I have full. fawk


----------



## Chessa

Shari! I don't want her!


----------



## Jarrad

Kyle is in mine, but I don't really want him. My village is full anyway, so would anybody want to come and collect him?

*Kyle* - smug wolf


Spoiler


----------



## Stalfos

None at the moment. It's been a long time since I had a camper.


----------



## Saranghae

Now I've got Frobert, who I used to have in WW.


----------



## Diableos

Sydney. Ugh. I would've loved to have her, but I had Elise move in JUST yesterday from a friend's town. I hate it when people don't tell me that a villager has recently moved out. I've had so many villagers I dislike move in because of that.


----------



## Xanarcah

Moose. 

No thanks. .-. Gotta reserve that 10th space for someone else~


----------



## mayor lisa

Sally is in my campsite but I don't really like her :/


----------



## Ras

I wish you could take others' campers!  I would love Sally.  As it is, I got Marshal.  At the moment, I don't like this guy, but I haven't had a smug in months and I know others love him.  I took him for the time being.  I'm going to be really mad if there's a wolf in camp tomorrow.


----------



## ichigo

Pierce. I already have two jocks, and Sterling is also an eagle. I need some crankies or uchis in my camp. :/


----------



## :tsubasa

I have Ankha in my campsite today! I talked to her for about 20 minutes straight trying to get her to move into my town, but she kept saying she'd miss her friends. Then she challenged me to that Chase the Ace game and I won her over!


----------



## Mao

Roald. I've had Renee, Derwin, Beardo and another penguin idk the name of. All the weird ones


----------



## woody

Grizzly was in my campsite last nite and he played this game where i get to buy one piece of furniture from him.  he will present one furniture at a time with the price and i can decide whether to buy or not, i can pass up to the last one, then i have to buy the last one no matter what it is.  kinda cool!

i played many times!  got several pieces of furniture!


----------



## Static Spark

Drago, and I'm full... again ;_; ironically, trying to TT someone out. No pings or rumours for days, so I skipped two and am hoping for better luck, lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ras said:


> I wish you could take others' campers!  I would love Sally.  As it is, I got Marshal.  At the moment, I don't like this guy, but I haven't had a smug in months and I know others love him.  I took him for the time being.  I'm going to be really mad if there's a wolf in camp tomorrow.



Not taking Marshal would be silly considering you could sell/trade him for almost anything when he went to move


----------



## Byngo

Marshal.

I want this overrated, grumpy squirrel out of my town now. N.O.W


----------



## Ricardo

Dizzy


----------



## Ras

Static Spark said:


> Not taking Marshal would be silly considering you could sell/trade him for almost anything when he went to move



Normally true, but I already promised him to a friend if I don't like him and he asks to move. 

Of course, if she gets him somewhere else before that, I'mma cash in.


----------



## monochrom3

Bluebear. She's pretty cute but alas, not a dreamie.


----------



## Alienfish

Velma last time.. She's alright, but nah


----------



## Laurina

Nibbles. She's cute, but not a fan of her greenish color. I'm so excited for my camping tent to become an igloo!


----------



## Byngo

Velma

She's cute. Her face is different!


----------



## Nelly

Lolly and Stitches were in my campsite one after another a few days ago, and it made me VERY upset because I wanted another normal villager (Aurora is my only one) and Hamphrey had just moved in recently, giving me 10 villagers. I knew Stitches was pretty popular, which was another reason I was upset I couldn't make him move in.
No one is in my campsite currently, though.


----------



## oath2order

Is it bad that I've kind of stopped checking? I'll check again today.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Yesterday Tipper, today Frita.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Pango. Not really a fan and my town is full anyway.


----------



## juneau

I have Pecan right now.


----------



## Campy

I have Tammi the peppy monkey in my igloo today. She's cute, but I already have two peppies.


----------



## Chie

Annalisa.

Not a fan of her.


----------



## FancyThat

Pecan, managed to get the fish grill from her .


----------



## CamelotHannah

Marcie


----------



## Byngo

Zell

Love him, but no room for him. o;


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Clay


----------



## Marsupial

Rory....no thanks


----------



## SliceAndDice

Monique... Actually the only cat I can't stand. :|


----------



## Libra

Victoria. Currently debating on whether or not to invite her to live in my town...


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Chrissy <3 I managed to convince her to move in too, yay


----------



## Colrayne

I haven't had anyone camping in my town for two weeks D: Am I doing something wrong? T~T

Last person I had camping though was Peewee, he seems alright but I'd rather wait for a dreamie.


----------



## Kenshingumi

I had marshal in my campsite yesterday lol


----------



## Nelly

Ankha is in my campsite...the one time I DO have room!


----------



## Alienfish

Chadder ;u;

I want Marshal now lol. Or come back Juliannnn ;u;


----------



## Static Spark

I finally managed to free up a spot in my village again, and someone I liked the least at that! So I'm gonna try my hand at camper resetting  I'm pretty excited since I don't have a Lazy villager currently, so the chances of getting one I want aren't... horrible...


----------



## Alienfish

Eunice.

D:


----------



## Kahzel

Kiki.

I'm sorry for her, but there's only room for 1 normal Villager, and Merengue's not leaving. Ever.


----------



## Jake

Astrid is in my campsite today


----------



## Cascade

Pancetti for the 3rd time.


----------



## goey0614

Harry XD


----------



## mewmew34

I have Mallory in an Igloo today.  My first camper, as I just opened the campsite yesterday. ^_^  Hoping I'll get lucky and Filbert will pop up in there at some point so I can ask him to move in.


----------



## Pixlplume

I had Paula today, second villager in the igloo!
She's actually quite cute up in person, but I just don't think she's right for the 'hood.


----------



## Nooblord

Bella the mouse. She gave me two camping items, the first camper to give me camping stuff and I've had the campsite down for months.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I don't have anyone today, but I did have Clay yesterday.


----------



## Static Spark

Chrissy. :< Not a big fan. If this was a cycling town I'd keep her sell/trade, but it's my only file. Came after 6 resets so I'm gonna keep trying to see if I get someone I'd actually want!


----------



## JillGJohnson

Astrid the Kangaroo!


----------



## Static Spark

Annnd 10 more resents later, Deli the lazy monkey XD why me

Edit: got Chrissy AGAIN, if I get her a third  time I guess I'll keep her and sell/trade her when she wants to move :<


----------



## monochrom3

Blanche is in my campsite right now.

I like her but if I invite her I'll have 10 residents and 3 snooties(1 of which I'm ignoring). Decisions, decisions.

EDIT: As much as I like her, I passed her. And she doesn't want to buy my 2nd stringfish too(had 1 sold for 60k) >.>
Then Becky showed up. I'm eh towards her.
Then Greta. She looks interesting, but her angry eyes creeps me out.
Then Cousteau. Ehh, pass.


----------



## Static Spark

Trying for resetting again with a new open spot 

First up, Camofrog. Huh, a third cranky? Strange. Still resetting~
Second up was Gwen the Snooty Penguin. XD no thanks~
Third was Tutu the Peppy polar bear... come on, throw me a bone here! I have 0 lazies! XD


----------



## Byngo

Vladimir.

...He's... Ugh. lol


----------



## Saranghae

Fauna!! <3


----------



## gingerbread

Punchyy! <3 
I invited him in after an hour of pestering


----------



## Static Spark

I'm heart broken. It's finally happened... one of my top dreamies in my campsite when I'm full ;_; despite every time I've got a space free I've tried resetting campers for one of my dreamies and haven't gotten one so far. What cruel fate.... but hey, luck is on my side if I won Marshal in a raffle today ; v ; chin up, right?




M-maybe I can try for Genji again when I free up a space... I did get Chrissy twice in one day while resetting.


----------



## rosiekitty405

Tammi... Exited *IMMEDIATLY*


----------



## Libra

Annalise (_finally_!). Took a while to convince her to move to my town. She ended up challenging me to a game of rock-paper-scissors, which I won three times in a row. I'm not sure if I was just lucky or not, but it was actually kinda cool to have my character doing the rock-paper-scissors thingy. I hope I can do it again sometime!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I have Camoufrog in my campsite right now. He's one of my personal favorites, and this was the first day since the campsite was built in my town. How much luck do you need to have in real life to get THAT to happen?


----------



## Boidoh

I haven't had a campsite visitor since December started.


----------



## monochrom3

Rosie is in my campsite right now.

She's OK, I guess. Wouldn't want her in my town though.


----------



## itzafennecfox

Dotty. Not gonna ask her to move in, because I'm full and don't want her anyways .


----------



## yuharam

Pippy the rabbit! But i'm not interested in having her in my town though ~!


----------



## Byngo

Whitney

meh


----------



## Saranghae

Jacques, bleh.


----------



## beth19

first i had the mammoth looking elephant named tucker  got him to move in
 then today i have a green bird named  jitters cant get him to move in since i convinced mitzi to stay and have 110 villagers hes not what im looking 4


----------



## Bliss

I've got Zucker as my first camper.


----------



## flex51423

no one


----------



## Listi

Midge the duck bird thing, want to convince her to stay but it's not working.


----------



## Ras

Beau.  I don't have room, and I don't think I like this guy's looks anyway.  At least I got a fish grill out of him.


----------



## Cascade

Doc the rabbit


----------



## Tanyana

Freya the pink wolf and one of my dreamies  BUT I DON'T HAVE ROOM, buhuuuuu :'(


----------



## !K0dy!

I have chief and I'm having him move in


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ankha


----------



## misscarol

Pietro the sheep. Took me a few tries to convince him to move in, but I did it! I have a lot of smugs right now, but I love the sheep neighbors


----------



## monochrom3

Since I got my 10th villager my campsite's been giving villagers a lot lately. Fortunately they're not the ones I wanted.

First is Ken. I think he's eh.
Second is Cousteau(again).
Third is Renee. Her eyes are interesting but that hair needs to go.
And the latest is Margie. She's OK but I wouldn't want her in my town.


----------



## Tenyu

I've kept a log of everyone who's ever camped out in my town.

-Agnes
-Becky
-Yuka
-Mathilda
-O'Hare
-Francine
-Chester
-Elvis
-Moose
-Lolly
-Kevin
-Jitters
-Elmer
-Quillson
-Klaus
-Julian (Moved him in. Big mistake.)
-T-Bone
-Sydney
-Jeremiah
-Keaton
-Henry (Surprisingly cute. A little tempted to move him in, but no room.)
-Monique (Grrrr! I totally would've moved her in if I didn't already have 10 villagers! She was one of the original six neighbors in my very first ACGC town - so much nostalgia attached to her.)
-Kitt (Yet another villager I only wish I had room to spare for.)
-Static
-Vladimir
-Octavian
-Pippy


----------



## Ebony

Aurora! Saturday there was one in the sky and today it's a cute penguin in an igloo, how cool


----------



## Dozer

I've got the adorable normal ostrich Gladys. Wish I had room.


----------



## jenikinz

today I got Kitty in my igloo...she gave me two camping items and is moving in


----------



## Cascade

Felicity :3


----------



## skweegee

Whitney. I got her to move in.


----------



## Tanyana

Wow lucky, I love Whitney!!


----------



## Laurina

First igloo this winter c': too bad it's Bertha.


----------



## Pixlplume

Mitzi! It looks like she's wearing a parka and she reminds me of a pair of mittens. :3
SO CUTEEEEE!


----------



## Holla

Pompom today, very cute, but not for me.  Plus saving spot number ten for a dreamie.


----------



## meo

I had Hamlet and Bluebear today (two towns).
 I'm not interested in either and right now I'm trying to keep an eye out
for certain villagers for a friend. Knowing my luck the one I'd need would show up
after taking in Bluebear lol.


----------



## Tanyana

Fuscia the pink deer, is she popular?


----------



## Ras

Willow the funky yellow sheep.


----------



## monochrom3

Quillson was in my campsite.

His sad face is the same as his normal face...maybe he's really sad about almost everyone hating him that he couldn't hide his sadness.


----------



## Amnesia

Amelia.

Meh, she's okay but I wouldn't have her.


----------



## beth19

had Savannah yesterday in the igloo but no room to move her in


----------



## Static Spark

Lucky ;_; probably the worst camper I've gotten so far to be full with, sighhh.


----------



## broadwaythecat

I'll say this:



  Never a lazy. 


  ALWAYS  peppy. (


----------



## monochrom3

Alfonso is in my campsite.

I nabbed 1.5M from selling bugs(and 2 sharks) to him.


----------



## Alienfish

Moose. Lol.


----------



## Byngo

Marshal

He offends me.


----------



## macchiatochu

;w; Willow~ She seems like a cute snooty but I has no room *^*


----------



## monochrom3

Lunatic said:


> Marshal
> 
> He offends me.



Why?


----------



## Static Spark

monochrom3 said:


> Why?



Considering they have other popular villagers in their town, I assume it's just a popular villager they don't like XD


----------



## Brendino

I had Whitney in my campsite today, and after talking to her just three times, she decided to move in (didn't even have to play a game with her like I did a few other villagers).


----------



## Tanyana

Congrats, Whitney is awesome!!!


----------



## Amnesia

Alli.

meh


----------



## Farobi

Hamphrey

Invited him in


----------



## JoshuaHisbert

Baabara. I really want a sheep at some point in time, but no space xD


----------



## Byngo

monochrom3 said:


> Why?



I should have out jk in parentheses. I just think he's overrated. 

Now Bones is in my campsite. Meh


----------



## Stitched

Today I got Purrl but I had ten villagers ;___________;  I shouldn't have looked...


----------



## beth19

i have rodio in my camp today still can move any one in


----------



## Daisy Dee

My very first camper is Tom!


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

*squee!* I had Stitches in my campsite in my cycling town!!! It took me a while, but I convinced him to move in!


----------



## mewmew34

I have Kiki in my igloo today.  I keep hoping I'll get Filbert, or at least one of the Octopi villagers.


----------



## oath2order

Freckles!!


----------



## Ankhes

Dizzy.  I guess he's an elephant.  I've never even heard of Dizzy before.  Heh.


----------



## Farobi

Rocco


----------



## mapleshine

Sprinkle


----------



## Byngo

Lily <3


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

A big fat buff


----------



## Xanarcah

Harry. D:

Eugh, no thanks.


----------



## Charmy

Peanut. c:


----------



## Meira

I had Kody 2 weeks ago
As of right now, no one ;3;
I think they all hate my town.


----------



## Kahzel

After a long no-campers period, i got Whitney on my camp, and since she's a dreamie i convinced her from moving to my town!


----------



## FancyThat

Anabelle is in my campsite today.


----------



## Byngo

Peewee

Oh. My. Goodness. Get this ape out of my town ASAP.


----------



## Ras

A jock hippo named Biff.  Why is my town a hippo magnet?  I'm stuck with Harry and Hippeaux.  Biff, you ain't coming in.


----------



## Julum

The last person in my campsite was Kid Cat, and was so far the only person I let move in.


----------



## Walking Stick

Harry showed up! I enjoyed his moustache, so he will be my 10th villager.


----------



## Candy83

Moe is in my campsite now.

I can't get him to move in; I'm up to full capacity.


----------



## Ras

I built the campsite in my new town today, due to be built 6am today, but I jumped ahead since the second day is the only day you're guaranteed a camper.  I settled in for a big reset fest, but the first guy in camp was Zucker.  I was planning to hold out for Wolfgang or Rosie, but I know this guy is a big deal around here.  Also, when looking over acceptable villagers, I was kind of drawn to the octopi.  I was thinking more Octavian because I'm a cranky fan, but I already do have three crankies.  I'm thinking I'll take him and see how it goes.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Muffy <3


----------



## Ras

It was like pulling teeth (or whatever octopi have), but Zucker finally agreed to move in after charades.  Thought his plot would be up due to the magic of TT back to real time, but it's not.


----------



## cupcakes595

I have Pierro (or something like that. Sorry guys my memory is AWFUL) the, like multi-colored chicken thing (my memory, once again, is failing me. I THINK he's like a chicken or something like that...). I am kicking myself as I was just skipping through what he was saying and said 'yes' for him to move in. *Sigh* Tomorrow is gonna be a LONG day....


----------



## Bear_Crossing

cupcakes595 said:


> I have Pierro (or something like that. Sorry guys my memory is AWFUL) the, like multi-colored chicken thing (my memory, once again, is failing me. I THINK he's like a chicken or something like that...). I am kicking myself as I was just skipping through what he was saying and said 'yes' for him to move in. *Sigh* Tomorrow is gonna be a LONG day....



Pietro, the clown sheep.


----------



## cupcakes595

Bear_Crossing said:


> Pietro, the clown sheep.




That's it! See what I mean? I thought he was a CHICKEN!! How stupid is that? I feel really dumb now...

Bye the way, thanks Bear_Crossing (how do people remember stuff like that )


----------



## Amnesia

Penelope.


----------



## Farobi

Iggly


----------



## Megan.

Alice, I would so take her if I could. She's so cute. c:


----------



## Bear_Crossing

No-one because I haven't built a campsite in my new town.


----------



## Tanyana

Pekoe! She is such a cutie "in person", but I have 10 now and will get Julian too, so I can't ask her to move in


----------



## Byngo

Becky

OMG I just posted that I hate her and now she's in my campsite... 

;_;


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Rodney *shrug*


----------



## mayor lisa

Marshal but i don't know whether to let him stay or not. He isn't one of my dreamies and I have one place left which is for Curly who my sister is holding for me


----------



## Tanyana

mayor lisa said:


> Marshal but i don't know whether to let him stay or not. He isn't one of my dreamies and I have one place left which is for Curly who my sister is holding for me



Believe me you want him to stay. You can sell him for millions (like 40 mill) on here or give him away to one of the hundreds who love him and have him as dreamies. I am sure you will regret it if you don't.


----------



## Dembonez19

Hippeux...

I'd vomit, but he isn't even worth _that_.


----------



## JellyBeans

Mint. I had her in my old town. She's alright.


----------



## Zukil

Marcel. First dog to set foot in my town! After pondering a good while I decided to let him (well, beg him) to move in.


----------



## Gizmodo

Bluebear and shes moving in!
first new villager since Stitches in July!!


----------



## eeriewig

today it is curt. ive not invited him to stay.


----------



## Xanarcah

Elmer. o: Again. I think this is his second or third time camping in my town.


----------



## Farobi

Kidd


----------



## Tenyu

Boomer. I'm a fan, but I already have 10 villagers and I can just waltz over to my sister's town to chill with him whenever I please.


----------



## Sidewalk

Willow, thinking of inviting her and let muffy go ... hmm ....


----------



## Mari

stitches! yesss *w* made him move in <3


----------



## Viena

I just got one of my favourite villagers today!!

Hugh was in his little Igloo, played a few games with him, HE'S MOVING IN!

ohwowso very happy! >ᴥ<


----------



## Gizmodo

Sidewalk said:


> Willow, thinking of inviting her and let muffy go ... hmm ....



Do it! Willow is amazing


----------



## Byngo

Flurry

If Apple wasn't in my town, I'd take her in. o;


----------



## Gizmodo

Lunatic said:


> Flurry
> 
> If Apple wasn't in my town, I'd take her in. o;



Aww i have Apple and my mum has Flurry
they are both way too cute


----------



## ichigo

Peck is my first camper in 18 days.


----------



## Meira

Miranda. She wanted to move in, but I was like 'hell no'
I don't want another 'Pancetti' in my town


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Biskit! Got him to move in after about only 10 mins.


----------



## Pixlplume

Carmen? She's so cuteeee!
Too bad my town's full.


----------



## goey0614

Rudy today! Hohoo


----------



## Pixlplume

Today, I got Graham!
Unfortunately, this is the 5th time I've seen him in my campsite.
First time in an igloo though.


----------



## Gizmodo

Etinceru said:


> Today, I got Graham!
> Unfortunately, this is the 5th time I've seen him in my campsite.
> First time in an igloo though.



I've seen Marina 3 times. the pain


----------



## itzafennecfox

Agnes. I'm considering moving her in, since I need an Uchi...


----------



## VioletPrincess

Rosie.  SHe was a pain in the butt to get her to move into my cycling town.  Almost missed Beau because of her nonsense lol.  In my main town I never get anyone good.  I always run out screaming because I get all the scary ones


----------



## FancyThat

Hugh is in my campsite today.


----------



## Byngo

Cherry

She's adorbs and kind of gothic looking. If I had room I would take her D:


----------



## Improv

Drago was in mine. Now he's moved in!


----------



## ichigo

Cheri. She's cute, but I dunno if I'll invite her or not.


----------



## Ras

Hamlet.  He's a better-looking hamster than Clay, but I don't have the room.  And, I probably wouldn't take him even if I did.


----------



## Byngo

Peewee

God this is like the 5th time he's been in my campsite. I can't stand him...


----------



## jvgsjeff

I had Rhonda in my igloo today. My town's been full for two months, although I wouldn't want her anyway.


----------



## Ras

I've got a jock chicken called Goose.  He's goofy, but I would take him just because you sometimes have to take in these castaways.  Sometimes they end up being great friends.  But, no room.


----------



## Anya

My first camper, Tammy, was in mine yesterday. I already have Maple, so I wasn't sure if I wanted another cub, but ehh, why not. She's kind of cute. However, I lost against her in rock, paper, scissors the first time. ;A; I won the second time though, but she didn't move in today, like I thought she was gonna.

Made me slightly sad, but oh well... Hope I get another camper soon. C:


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Deirdre, I wasn't sure if I should invite her or not but then I found out she's an Uchi and I already have 1 hideous Uchi so that was a no go.


----------



## juneau

Marina. I don't really like her, but it'd be a shame to just let her go because it seems like lots of people do want her.


----------



## Ras

Anya said:


> My first camper, Tammy, was in mine yesterday. I already have Maple, so I wasn't sure if I wanted another cub, but ehh, why not. She's kind of cute. However, I lost against her in rock, paper, scissors the first time. ;A; I won the second time though, but she didn't move in today, like I thought she was gonna.
> 
> Made me slightly sad, but oh well... Hope I get another camper soon. C:



If she agreed, she'll show up.


----------



## Anya

Ras said:


> If she agreed, she'll show up.



Oh, mmkay, thank you! ^_^


----------



## DJjeff20

Pinky the pink panda bear  <3


----------



## DarkRose407

Butch, he does not want to talk about moving in, but I kinda didn't want him to either


----------



## Meira

I got Benedict today.


----------



## ichigo

Croque. I need a cranky villager, but I don't want him.


----------



## Videovamp

Tangy. I tried to get her to move in, but I lost to rock, paper, scissors and lost my fishing rod to her. Got another one, but after that, I was done.

Which worked out well since after, a friend offered me Flurry.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Sad for many days that no campers camp at my town...even I try reset trick 20 times a day... for 3 days in a row.


----------



## Serendipity

Merengue, my town is full


----------



## Saranghae

Coco, she's so spooky looking.


----------



## Xanarcah

JULIAN!

Julian has been stalking me, I swear. o: I was resetting for Marshal a couple of days ago and I got Julian's plot 5 times out of 24 resets. 

Now he came to visit my new campsite and I got him to move in~


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

*don't kill me* Stitches, and I don't want him


----------



## Lassy

Chrissy D: 
She is so cuteee.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Tammy. Too bad I have no room, I really want her.


----------



## Cascade

Shep


----------



## Xanarcah

Pancetti.

I was resetting for Julian's plot placement and there was another tent already. o:


----------



## Holla

Egbert, Actually an ok chicken. Seems nice, but not moving in to my town, sorry.


----------



## Stalfos

Holla said:


> Egbert, Actually an ok chicken. Seems nice, but not moving in to my town, sorry.



Egbert! He's my nemesis!

I havent had a camper in ages. :/


----------



## Megan.

Broccolo.


----------



## FancyThat

Vesta is in my campsite today.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Vesta's cute, she was one of my first villagers <3


----------



## Alienfish

Groucho dont have room though ahaha love dem cranky burrs


----------



## FancyThat

Kippla said:


> Vesta's cute, she was one of my first villagers <3



Aw yeah she is cute  I played a few of the camper games with her. Unfortunately I can't take her as my town is full.


----------



## Gizmodo

FancyThat said:


> Vesta is in my campsite today.



Vesta<33 her and Tangy were my two first villagers i spoke to and become friends with when i was only 5 on the gamecube..
Vesta followed me to WW, CF and i got her for NL 
Tangy i have never had again


----------



## kattayfio

Whitney! Skye recently moved out on me and I didn't really know of anyone else I wanted to fill her spot, but I guess I'll keep Whitney now . It's taking me 2 hours to find her a spot though :/


----------



## ichigo

Broffina...meh.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I have Tangy today.


----------



## Gizmodo

jvgsjeff said:


> I have Tangy today.



Jealous is all i can say


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I can't remember if I posted this...
But Tammy! I want her! I officially hate Sylvia.


----------



## Ceres

I have Soleil set up in her igloo 
She kind of reminded me of Tammy, who moved away :c I'll probably play some games with her after I finish getting my Saharah items today


----------



## Kahzel

Cyrano.

If i had space i probably would convince him to move, i love Cranky villagers.

AND HE'S SO FRIGGEN COLORFUL OMG


----------



## Emi

Julian is in today!


----------



## graceroxx

I have Robin. I convinced her to move in!


----------



## Tenyu

Chief.


----------



## Xanarcah

Was resetting for plot placement and found the following campers:

Ribbot
Elmer
Ed

Must have been a high-probability camping day or something. o:


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Olaf came today. Didn't really like him though...


----------



## Byngo

Cyrano

Along with a Rocket, he is one of my most disliked/least liked villagers _ever._


----------



## meo

Del was in my campsite. Didn't take him in although he was very adorable.


----------



## dizzy bone

Rosie is there today. Coco was there yesterday but I had no room for her :<


----------



## applepopple

Apple is here today, I didn't know she's so cute! I'm glad that I got her to move in. Of course I have to let some else peppy go, can't have 4!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

WOLFGANGY <3


----------



## juneau

Ankha! She seems pretty cool, think I'll ask her to move in. I don't have a snooty villager, this works perfectly.


----------



## Alienfish

Prince, the lazy frog. Have full and no more lazies gah have 3 already awh


----------



## J087

Pekoe is camping, finally someone worth my while


----------



## Gizmodo

Some people really do get good campers 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Walt the Cranky Kangaroo is in mine


----------



## Jake

i had zucker today


----------



## Sidewalk

Harry :'(


----------



## ThomasNLD

Rolf was in mine.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Klaus is visiting the town of pallet today.


----------



## AnimalCrosserTom126

Del is in my campsite now. I wanted him, but not now.


----------



## laceydearie

Sydney is in my campsite today, and I decided to let her move in


----------



## Gizmodo

laceydearie said:


> Sydney is in my campsite today, and I decided to let her move in



I've really grown to love Sydney, would love to have her one day


----------



## Stitched

AUGH
First igloo I've ever seen and I figure, "Eh, the chances of it being anyone I need are slim, I'm just gonna go in."
IT WAS WOLFGANG 
DROWNING IN MY TEARS

It's happened with Purrl before WHYYY do I do this to myself.
...the igloo was pretty tho


----------



## DarkRose407

Nan was in my igloo, she's one of the normal ones I actually like the look of their house and the characters so while I lost 3000 bells, my axe, and my watering can I did convince her to move in and bought a new axe


----------



## aetherene

Skye is in an igloo right now. She's cute!

I'm full up though and will be since I really, really love my villagers right now.


----------



## .Lovely.Lolita.

Shep is currently staying in my igloo, and I would ask him to move in if I didn't already have 10 villagers... He's super adorable, and reminds my of my friend's dog. xD


----------



## Cascade

Croque D:


----------



## L. Lawliet

Croque is wierd... today was cool for my camp. i have klaus


----------



## Xanarcah

Bonbon!

I have her in another town, holding for a friend, but it can't hurt to have two of her~ Chocolate bunny rabbit! : D


----------



## Ras

Deli the lazy monkey, who I have had camping in my other town as well.  I really like this little guy, and he sold me a smoker during the Five Furniture game (awesome piece).  I won't be down to 9 until two days from now, and I'm kind of hoping to hold a space for Chief to move over.  But, he's cool.  Last time I had him, I gave his catchphrase (monch) to Sterling.


----------



## teanigami

I just found Vladimir camping ^0^


----------



## Farobi

Penelope the Peppy Mouse. I once had her as a dreamie but her color is kinda gross. No thank you campsite.


----------



## Holla

Lucky, I think he's cute in a creepy sorta way. My doggie dreamie is Bones though, sorry Lucky.


----------



## meo

Rosie was in my second town's campsite.  Took her in because why not.


----------



## Farobi

TT'd a bit and Greta was in there.


----------



## saehanfox

Here's a couple from my recent time traveling misadventures: Gigi, Savannah, O' Hare, Iggly.


----------



## Squeaky

BOB!  I really wish I could take him.  T.T


----------



## Gizmodo

Mollie.. I genuinely want to cry, shes one of my main dreamies


----------



## oak

Merengue was in my campsite today! My towns full though which was pretty disappointing.


----------



## Gizmodo

noahmeow said:


> Merengue was in my campsite today! My towns full though which was pretty disappointing.



Its so awful isnt it


----------



## ichigo

Anabelle. She's ok, but I'm not really interested.


----------



## ZJP91

i just got the campsite and i dont like the villager in it, how do i make them not move in?

thanks


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

ZJP91 said:


> i just got the campsite and i dont like the villager in it, how do i make them not move in?
> 
> thanks



Just don't talk to them, and they'll be gone tomorrow.

Prince came to my campsite today. I'm not keeping him.


----------



## Ras

You can talk to them if you want.  Just tell them it's not a good idea when they suggest a move.

I have a snooty dog named Portia.  Not bad, but I'm not looking for a snooty right now.  I time-traveled in another town and had a dog named Walker, but I wasn't even saving on that journey.


----------



## Cobber

Lilly was in my campsite yesterday.
<3


----------



## Hot

Savannah was in my campsite yesterday. .She didn't seem very interesting to me though.


----------



## Mayor Em

Astrid visited my town yesterday, but I have 10 villagers.

which is totally fine cuz she seems whatever.


----------



## Lassy

A Jock mouse, called Samson.


----------



## Blizzard

Skye


----------



## Xanarcah

Lyman. o:


----------



## oath2order

I had Tipper.


----------



## Hot

Poncho. .


----------



## Alpha-152

Cookie


----------



## peachers

Francine. I asked her to move in.


----------



## Ras

Poncho and Cookie are good. Nobody for me at all, sadly.


----------



## Alpha-152

I would let cookie move in with me. Only if someone were to trade though.


----------



## Hype

I had Chief in my campsite in my main town earlier before I tted.


----------



## JaeJae

No campers. But my boyfriend has Boomer camping and Boomer left my town today. weird ^^;


----------



## monochrom3

After drought for a couple days, I had Astrid.


----------



## Ceres

Roscoes in my campsite today :3


----------



## Farobi

Gaston the Cranky Rabbit. I like him but I already have a Cranky :[


----------



## SliceAndDice

I haven't had a camper in ages... I wish they'd be a bit more frequent.


----------



## hellFlower

today i found one of my dreamies, poppy in my campsite!
i just convinced her to move in! i'm very happy c:
i'm going to have so many squirrel villagers when she moves in


----------



## Stalfos

Farobi said:


> Gaston the Cranky Rabbit. I like him but I already have a Cranky :[



Aaaah! You've got Gaston! I <3 Gaston!

Today I have Grizzly. Just a few days ago I had Julian and Whitney.


----------



## JellyBeans

Hamlet <3
We have a new resident!


----------



## Stardog

At the moment I have Rooney i don't mind him but he is kinda creepy!


----------



## Jake

i had doc yesterday


----------



## Xanarcah

Marcie~

I kind of regret not inviting her in, but I JUST kicked out a 10th villager and want to keep one spot open just in case someone I'm really looking for comes along. .-.


----------



## akidas

BEAU!


----------



## Byngo

Sprinkles 

She's pretty cute. c:


----------



## meo

Lucha. No thanks. o.o


----------



## bubblemilktea

I have Keaton today. Ehh. Don't really care for him and I already have 10 villagers in my town so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Cascade

Buck c:


----------



## junmian

Klaus :3


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Beau!


----------



## ZJP91

after coming here and hearing all this hype for marshal, he then comes in my campsite, i dont see whats so great about him, but i will keep him anyways and try to get a pic since everyone loves him.

i think the weird looking villagers like bob, kid cat, frita etc... are a lot better IMO.


----------



## Riah

Olaf and Stitches were my most recent campers, i screeched when i saw stitches. he asked to move in within seconds of entering the campsite! ;v;


----------



## canadasquare

I have no one, again for like a week D:


----------



## Cascade

Boone.


----------



## Cathy

I have Margie - I have room in my town for her, but I'm a little more picky about my villagers these days...


----------



## Red-Panda

I just got Fauna <3
After weeks of not getting anyone, I was so excited to see an igloo :3


----------



## Forgotten D

Static. He seems cool; I would take him in but I have 10 villagers.


----------



## meo

Pietro. :3 Wasn't expecting it at all since I didn't think it'd been 16 already
since I last had him. Moved him in though. =D


----------



## Mary

Luckyyy!
No one today.


----------



## itzafennecfox

Bianca. Not gonna move her in since I don't like her much.


----------



## Ras

A monkey named Elise.


----------



## Hype

Bunnie is in my main towns campsite.


----------



## Xanarcah

Rodeo. o:


----------



## cubes

I've had my campsite for months now, but I can't say I've had more than 10 villagers visit it in that amount of time.
How common is it to receive someone at the campsite? Is it because I typically have 9 villagers living in my town at a time? I've never found a definite answer on this.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Egbert. I really want him in my town.
He payed 20K for my bamboo shoots, though. ^_^


----------



## Merelfantasy

I haven't had anyone in my campsite for quite a while now. I wonder why.


----------



## Forgotten D

This is the first time I had a camper two days in a row...
Lucky is camping today. Still no room though.


----------



## Cascade

Ruby :3


----------



## Alienfish

Noone lately since Julian. Pfft, I need a 10th villager


----------



## Bulbadragon

I think the last camper I had was Tank the jock rhino. I can go a week or two without a camper and then I'll have one for three days in a row.


----------



## Rendra

I haven't had a single camper since there has been snow on the ground. So no igloos for me. So sad.


----------



## Hot

O'Hare is in my campsite today. I'm debating on whether I should ask him to move in or not. .


----------



## Angelwing

Lolly is in my campsite! <3 She's one of my dreamies, so she'll definitely be moving in. ^_^


----------



## FancyThat

Rooney is in my campsite today, I'd have asked him to move in as I really need a cranky villager but unfortunately I'm full and no one has asked to move for ages .


----------



## NyanCatInSpace

Nvm


----------



## graceroxx

Today Melba appeared in my campsite. ^.^ I already have another koala (Sydney), but I asked her to move in anyway.
She is my 10th villager!


----------



## Jinglefruit

I had Jitters yesterday and Cousteau today. 
Jitters I quite like, but there's no room in my town either way.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I started a new town, but I'm hoping to build the campsite PWP soon.


----------



## Ceres

Roscoe is here yet again, he must really like my town haha. He was here just the other day.


----------



## Born2BWild

Spork is there today. Next camper, please...


----------



## Gizmodo

graceroxx said:


> Today Melba appeared in my campsite. ^.^ I already have another koala (Sydney), but I asked her to move in anyway.
> She is my 10th villager!



Koalas<3
Sydney<3


----------



## marierock13

I've got Avery in my campsite today - he's a gorgeous eagle, but I decided not to take him in.


----------



## Xanarcah

Flora!

I got her to move in~


----------



## Blizzard

My worst nightmare is in my second village campsite. MATHILDA.  I've been unable to get her to move since I started game.  What are the odds of having two out of all the characters??????


----------



## Luxy

I had Cheri and I convinced her to move in :3

Not that long ago I had Bianca. Meh. She's, just, meh.

It's empty currently.


----------



## Xanarcah

Kody. 

At first I thought it was Bluebear, but after a quick chat, it was definitely not.


----------



## Ishimaru

Tucker today. Wouldja look at the tusks on this guy?


----------



## (Alice)

Drago! He's pretty awesome, and a nicer shade of green than I realized. If I had the room, I'd totally invite him to move in.


----------



## woody

Spork is in my campsite now.  i asked him to move to my town and then we played rock paper scissors.  i won, so he agreed to move to my town, lol!


----------



## Hot

Bella's in my town today. . I'm pretty surprised I got two in a row.
Did the reset trick for Zucker.


----------



## Xintetsu

Lolly is in the campsite and I'm at 10 villagers. -screams internally- She's really cute.


----------



## Ras

At 8 villagers, I was plot resetting and got Whitney and in the camp Rudy.  I took them both in.


----------



## Alienfish

Lyman

omg ffs dumb campsite!


----------



## Ras

I was a little sad because just as Rudy was putting down his plot as the tenth villager, Static was in the campsite!  Awesome looking little cranky squirrel.

But then I decided to try my hand at camper resetting for the first time in my original town, and on the third try (the first one with a camper), there was Erik!  He wasn't really on my radar, but he looks so dang great with those antlers.  After losing some perfect pears to him in rock-paper-scissors, he decided to move in without any games at all.  And for once, I don't have that villager type at the moment.  With Static, he would have been the third cranky in the other town.


----------



## harime

Benjamin.

Robbed him out of his money.


----------



## Lunaera

Hazel is in mine, don't really want her.


----------



## maybedeathisagift

Keaton's in mine, not really interested


----------



## Xanarcah

Skye! Again! 

I JUST got Skye via the campsite in my other town and how she's showed up again in this one! I'm in the process of resetting for a new villager, though, and I don't want Annalise, so I guess I'm giving up Skye in the process. o:


----------



## Jinglefruit

Becky's in town today. Apparently she built an igloo because she's having a quarter-life crisis.


----------



## Xanarcah

EEEEEE Kabuki is in my campsite!

I just gave him to my friend from my main town, and he's come back to live in my other town this way~


----------



## Kanapachi

Amelia *~*

I don't like the bird species in Animal Crossing . . .

I got Monty a few days ago, but he reminds me of Shari so I didn't ask him to move in . . .


----------



## Megan.

Walker.


----------



## itzafennecfox

Annalise. I don't like her much, so she's not moving in.


----------



## Alienfish

Rod. Ew.. -_- dumb campers


----------



## ichigo

Genji. Not interested in him.


----------



## Alienfish

Groucho. Debating on whether to take him in or not ;.;


----------



## Holla

Wolfgang! He used to be a dreamie, but I replaced him with Avery instead.


----------



## Candy83

I have Big Top today.

I'm now at nine villagers. Keaton informed my secondary human, Kathy, that he was looking to move. "Kathy" told him to go ahead. I have two pics from Keaton anyway. He's original to "Animal Crossing: New Leaf"; but I need to move forward. 

My Dreamies include: Julian (of course); Stitches; Tammy; and Broffina. I missed out on Lucky, a couple weeks back, because I still had ten villagers. (I lost Shari on 12.30.2013.)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## harime

Today it's Peanut. She's okay but too pink for my liking xD;


----------



## mochiii

Nobody for the past week -_- Do campers not come if you have 10 villagers? Does it have to be 9 or less for them to camp in your town.


----------



## Tanyana

mochiii said:


> Nobody for the past week -_- Do campers not come if you have 10 villagers? Does it have to be 9 or less for them to camp in your town.



Nope, campers unfortunately do indeed come still when you are full up. I say unfortunately, because my favorite ones of course show up when I am full and can't do a thing about it, I can not ask them to move in, and just seeing them like that is a big tease and PAINFUL :'(


----------



## Angelwing

Rasher was camping in Faron today. Nobody in Lanayru. Bones just moved out, so I finally have a spot open. ^^


----------



## meo

Nate. I'll pass though he is kinda cute.


----------



## Siren137

Hippeux!!  Not impressed!


----------



## Alienfish

PIPPY AND I WAS FULL NOOOOO


----------



## TerryMartin

Nobody.. Only had one so far but moved out the next day.


----------



## Hyoshido

Bob, I'm so happy to find him in mine and have a slot free.

Tom left, which was a shame but Bob will be a great replacement c:


----------



## Espers

Felicity is in my campsite now and I have no space for her since the one that's moving doesn't leave until tomorrow D:


----------



## Cascade

Charlise.


----------



## Alienfish

Iggly D:


----------



## ichigo

Hazel, the unibrowed squirrel.


----------



## Hot

Octavian is in my campsite today. I didn't take him in because I already have an octopus. .


----------



## Cascade

Fauna, I already have 2 normal tho.


----------



## Perry15

I have Savannah. I'm not sure if I'm gonna take her, I don't really like the horse villagers :/


----------



## Mayor Em

Cold said:


> Octavian is in my campsite today. I didn't take him in because I already have an octopus. .



Oh man, I love that grumpy dude.


----------



## harime

Fauna.


----------



## louise23

no one just build it today


----------



## Alienfish

charlise lol


----------



## KT K

Gloria is in my campsite.


----------



## canadasquare

Axel


----------



## Ras

Cookie.  I tookie Cookie.  I realized resetting to specifically find Static was probably futile, and I always liked her.


----------



## meo

Chester. Took him in since I was at eight and didn't want another "diva" moving in.


----------



## monochrom3

Genji is in my campsite.

I'm not sure if I should take him. I know there's at least one person who wants him.


----------



## harime

Gabi


----------



## OliviaTheCreep

Agent S is in mine! I'm thinking of inviting her to stay.


----------



## Alienfish

I should stop checking while I'm full :c

OF COURSE ROSIE A FAV PEPPY D:


----------



## Hot

Pietro's in mine today. ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Ribbot lol


----------



## Charmy

Timbra. She popped up during my TT experience, I won't be asking her to stay.


----------



## Sourpuss

Moe! he's quite cool...but not one of my dreamies.


----------



## monochrom3

Tiffany is in my campsite.

I had her on WW, but I'm not sure whether I should ask her to move in.


----------



## Neriifur

I had Chief, Nibbles, Keaton, and Pierce in my campsite today before I accidentally logged into my mayor.  I was resetting trying to get my dreamie.  Chief was pretty cool, but he's not on my current dreamie list, so I let him go.   4 appeared out of 20 resets.. so I'm guessing the campsite appearing is between 20-30% chance.


----------



## Laurina

*OH MY GOD. WOLFGANG♡♡♡*


----------



## Ras

When plot resetting today, I saw a few campers.  I remember Charlise, Spork and Gaston.


----------



## westeros

Hazel.

She seems really sweet, but.... that unibrow is kind of unsettling. xD


----------



## juneau

Ah man, Kabuki's here. xD Not a fan, but I don't know, maybe I could do a trade or something when he moves. Course that's what I said about Marina and I ended up keeping her. I do need a cranky.

We'll see. I just can't wait to have ten permanent villagers, don't want to go through another Streetpass move-in.


----------



## gingypie

Mitzi the cat is in my igloo as the first visitor in a month xD


----------



## Cascade

Bunnie  she's cute.


----------



## Mello

Merengue.


----------



## meo

Felicity. Took her in. She's cuter than I thought she'd be and
I fully intend to steal her meat freezer.


----------



## Grishiu

Simon, but I'm not taking him. He's a monkey and what I'm really looking for is cats, plus I have 10 villagers anyways~ He DID give me 3 nice igloo camper items though, so go Simon


----------



## Leopardfire

I've got my first visitor ever, Doc. He's cute, but I'm saving my tenth spot for a villager I really, really like. Plus, he's a lazy and I already have Boomer and Rodeo.


----------



## Alienfish

Ffff. Groucho again, don't want him now :c Blech.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

No-one, yet. The campsite will be finished tomorrow, hopefully, so then I'll get a villager on Monday.


----------



## harime

Merry :s


----------



## Xanarcah

Frita.

I had her once before and have no desire to have her back again. o:


----------



## Holla

Rosie!  First time she camped I reluctantly passed on her... I've been kicking myself ever since, so this time she's moving in!


----------



## harime

Willow.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

Poppy the squirrel. She looks cute, but its either her or my dreamy. Aggh..


----------



## Grodo

Patty, already had her in my last town, not that attached to her, but still nice to see.


----------



## Kamirose

Rosie, but I'm full


----------



## Alearia

Elvis is in my campsite right now! Just convinced him to move in, though I have Apollo around, and I'm not really keen about having two Cranky villagers. But I'm just gonna see how it turns out!


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Nobody for the time being. The last visitor I had was Whitney


----------



## Charmy

Stitches! I screamed so loudly when I saw him. Asked him to move in.  3/10 Dreamies achieved now.


----------



## Hot

Rowan, then Whitney after resetting for another.


----------



## Candy83

I have Angus.

And he was one I considered. 

Andrew Arcadia (something like that), with his enjoyable YouTube videos, has/had Angus in his town. Angus seems like one I should have. Unfortunately, I'm going to lose the opportunity because, on this same day.

Simon has moved in without having met me at the campsite. No warning. 

Keaton is about to move in a day or so; this will be after Angus leaves the campsite.


----------



## Celestefey

Mott is here today! He's not too bad, but I already have Bam as my jock and I quite like him so sadly I'll just be using Mott for all the fun minigames to win furniture. ^^"


----------



## goey0614

Spork~ He's cute but too bad my town was fulled and I got Bonbon recently...


----------



## meo

Skye. Took her in. First time having her and she's pretty cute. =D


----------



## Hot

Snake. I'm not too fond of his ninja-like headgear.


----------



## Cou

Apple, yipes


----------



## Farobi

Fang.


----------



## Dozer

I've got sweet little Midge today. It's a shame I don't have space for her, she's one of those villagers that has a perfectly pleasant design but just gets almost no attention.


----------



## FireNinja1

Croque. No. Even if I had space, no.


----------



## Alienfish

Mint. Already have a snooty and only squirrel I fancy is Marshal anyways XD


----------



## Byngo

Lily

I love her, if only I had room


----------



## Stitched

Portia.  I don't really like the dogs, but she's cute.  I have ten villagers, though.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Doc. Definitely do not want him.


----------



## Cascade

Pecan :3


----------



## Born2BWild

Purrl. I managed to convince her to move in.


----------



## meo

Gladys.
She's cute but I prefer to remain at nine right now in case someone
I'm specifically looking for comes along.


----------



## Kailani

Beau!

I made him move into my cycling town and he will soon be in my main town


----------



## Ishimaru

Oh gosh what a cutie.


----------



## Brendino

I had Rhonda there last night, but really don't want her in my village. I also just had Kabuki show up for the second time the other day, which I thought was cool.


----------



## GameFaceClive

My recent campers included Muffy, Marina, Wolfgang, Colton. And of course, my town was full.

Today, one of my villagers left without notice so I tried to re-set for a good replacement. And who have showed up so far? Chops (twice), Bubbles, Hippeux & Tammi


----------



## Hot

Just did a reset to find Zell. Inviting him in for sure.


----------



## irisubunny

Stitches, but there's no room in my town to take him in. 

why must this always happen


----------



## kitanii

Bunnie! I asked her to move in!


----------



## Jakerz

You know Marshal is, of course I have 10 villagers though so it was just heart breaking I knew I shouldn't go in there since good people are always there when I have 10 people just like how Ankha wa but I didn't really want her so wasn't as mad but I am super mad over not getting Marshal. I just don't understand why good people can't show up when I have room..... Well that is my rant


----------



## graceroxx

Eugene showed up. Sadly I already have 10 villagers, although Limberg is in boxes. _Just move out already Limberg. You know you want to..._


----------



## Kamirose

Pecan was in there yesterday, and I convinced her to move in!


----------



## juneau

Annalise! She's a cute, fresh face, I'd love to invite her to stay if I had room.


----------



## Ras

Teddy.  I didn't take him, but he seemed like a funny guy.


----------



## mochiii

Zucker, but I'm at ten villagers already. He looks delicious, like a takoyaki with legs.


----------



## harime

Flora. She's neat but I already have other peppies I like.


----------



## Alienfish

missbunnehful said:


> Stitches, but there's no room in my town to take him in.
> 
> why must this always happen


Lol kind of this...I've had him twice and always full. D8 <


----------



## monochrom3

After some resets, Skye is in my campsite.

Taking her because she's a cutie. Sorry Fauna.

EDIT: After Celia and Rhonda, it's Katt. I want to take Katt, but Skye just put her plot in(not a terrible spot but I'd still rather her in somewhere else). Will she lose her plot or stays? I don't want to lose her.


----------



## Blizzard

Diana yesterday. Marina today. Have 8 villagers. Passing on both.


----------



## Hot

Filbert. It took a while, but I finally convinced him to move in ^^


----------



## monochrom3

Peck is in my campsite.

He's cute, but I wouldn't want him on my town. Besides, I already have 10 villagers.


----------



## Kuina

Chow is camping.

Creeps me out. XD


----------



## Saranghae

Apple! She's so cute, just invited her  My town can never have too many peppies.


----------



## MightyMunchlax

I had several come through my campsite today because I was resetting to place Lolly's house. I saw a lot of popular ones that made me kind of sad to reset for instance I had Deli, then freaking Ankha (who I swear if I weren't full and liked where Lolly had put her house and she wasn't in my cousin's town waiting for me I would have chunked my DS against a wall), Rooney, and Lucha were all the ones I saw today. No one ended up being there in the end which is just as well because I'm full!


----------



## Xintetsu

Boomer. He startled me with his catchprase "human!"


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Queenie was the last person at my campsite


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

Sardine was the last person I saw there, he kinda reminded me of Truffles 'cause of the haircut.


----------



## Ras

Say there, it says you're looking for any uchi.  Want to save Rocket from the void?

Is Sardine a non-English name, because I don't recognize it.


----------



## Xanarcah

Phoebe!

I took her in to fill the 10th spot in my main town. : D


----------



## Drakel

Colton the horse!


----------



## Stitched

Felicity.  Not a huge fan of her, but she's cute.  I have 10 villagers, though.


----------



## monochrom3

Ras said:


> Say there, it says you're looking for any uchi.  Want to save Rocket from the void?
> 
> Is Sardine a non-English name, because I don't recognize it.



I think he means Anchovy, because he mentioned Truffles's hair(and he sorta has if).


----------



## mochiii

Octavian, but I'm not too fond of the cranky types. Still haven't met one I like yet...


----------



## goey0614

A mice...I think her name is Bella something XD


----------



## SliceAndDice

Deena the Duck. She is cute but my town is full. :/


----------



## vexnir

Had Hamlet yesterday. Wondered if I should take him, but I wasn't very interested in him so I just let him go.


----------



## Aromatisse

Anabelle.. Nooooooooooo.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Rodeo came to town today... First time I ever saw him, and I was legit scared; he's a demon cow! He was my first camper in like two weeks though, so I was kinda happy.


----------



## Gummysaur

Rod's in my campsite. I had a heart attack when I saw the igloo and I prayed for it to be a bad villager because my town is full. And whoopee! It's a villager I do not want in my town  (Already have 2 jocks)


----------



## ichigo

Zucker! But I have 10 villagers already.


----------



## junedays

I have Mitzi. She's really cute, although not a villager I've really thought about before. I think I'll try to get her to move in and keep her around for a while, maybe give her away when the time comes.

Edit: Woo, got her to move in~ She's my first kitty neighbor, yay.


----------



## Souji

Ankha.... And I have no room ;-;


----------



## Scully

Stitches  Going to try to get him to take the 10th spot.


----------



## Gizmodo

Agnes was in mine


----------



## Born2BWild

After several days without a single camper, I found Teddy there this morning.


----------



## Ras

Annalise.  I am always tempted to take any camper when I have a space just because it's been a while since I've been able to take somebody, but I really want to hold out for a normal.  If it had been Savannah, I would have taken her.


----------



## graceroxx

Yesterday, Merengue was in it. I asked her to move in.


----------



## Feloreena

Octavian was there today - he's my first camper. I politely declined his eager request to move to my town.


----------



## Missybiss

Big Top >.<


----------



## vexnir

Doing some resetting to see if I can score an interesting villager (I am at 8 now) and wow, I am lucky today! 2 resets and there was Chrissy and Apple. They're adorable, although I don't think I want them now.


----------



## Carina

Tia the elephant, and I convinced her to move in


----------



## bubblemilktea

Rosie is in my campsite today, but I didn't have any room. I did however made plenty of money with her games and got a lot of good furniture so I'm happy about that. uwu


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

So tonight I bought my brother's copy from him, and since I kinda felt bad about deleting the file, I decided to first take a look around his town to see what was happening, and remember the fun times me and him had on our games. There was an igloo at the campsite, so I decided to check to see who was in it, thinking how funny it would be if it were a popular villager... Sure enough, I went in to find Zucker!! At first, I thought about how much I could sell him for if I got him, but now I've decided to let him move into my brother's town, and then move him to my town as a memento of my brother's town. He actually kinda reminds me of my brother.


----------



## Mkemacgregor

Poppy... and I blew my chance at making her my 10th villager. The first time she said yes I panicked and quit without saving. The second time she made me play RPS and I lost. After that she just kept turning me down. Oh well, I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Ras

She'll agree eventually, unless you're just tired of trying.  Maybe saving and continuing would reset her a little.


----------



## Mkemacgregor

Thanks to your comment, I went back and tried one more time just to see what would happen. She made me play charades and I won. Huzzah! Poppy is my newest villager.


----------



## Lilybells

Ankha was in mine today. Definitely asked her to move in!


----------



## Ras

Mkemacgregor said:


> Thanks to your comment, I went back and tried one more time just to see what would happen. She made me play charades and I won. Huzzah! Poppy is my newest villager.



I'm so glad!  They can be stubborn little critters.


----------



## SliceAndDice

*Marshal* is in there today just as I got an open spot because I voided Chester accidentaly.  He is not a Dreamie and I already have Colton and Julian but I convinced him to move in. I want to see what the hype is all about. xD


----------



## FancyThat

Big top is in my campsite today.


----------



## Forgotten D

Sly. Not really interested in him though.


----------



## dizzy bone

Lobo... I got him to move in because I need a cranky. The day before I got Lopez who is super cute, but I don't like smugs so I didn't want another in my town ;~; Finally I have all the personality types!!!


----------



## vexnir

Okay, so I was rather sad yesterday because a cycler rejected my request to have Stitches (who is my dreamie) since I am too new on the forums.

I boot up my game today.

HOLY MOTHER OF KAPP'N.


----------



## FancyThat

vexnir said:


> Okay, so I was rather sad yesterday because a cycler rejected my request to have Stitches (who is my dreamie) since I am too new on the forums.
> 
> I boot up my game today.
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF KAPP'N.



Aww congrats , glad you got him .


----------



## vexnir

FancyThat said:


> Aww congrats , glad you got him .


Eeee, thanks! Now just trying to do some plot resetting so he settles in a very pretty spot!


----------



## jaydoggy

Whitney camping today!!! but my town is full. I have to let my dreamie go. ;_;


----------



## Improv

jaydoggy said:


> Whitney camping today!!! but my town is full. I have to let my dreamie go. ;_;
> 
> View attachment 24956



Awh, I am so sorry_ ; w ;_ Whitney is a great villager.


----------



## Hot

Mathilda. The joeys kangaroos carry in their pockets creep me out a bit.


----------



## Blizzard

An octopus.  I walked in and walked out.  Not sure which one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cold said:


> Mathilda. The joeys kangaroos carry in their pockets creep me out a bit.



I would send Mathilda letters asking what its name was.  No reply!!


----------



## Seastar

Lolly is in my campsite. I asked her to move in... twice. She's refusing. ;-;What's wrong? Is my town too messy and she doesn't know where to put her house or it because I already have 3 villagers with her personality? I have 9 villagers, not 10. So that's not the problem.
Edit: Nevermind. I asked her a third time and she finally agreed to move in.


----------



## Born2BWild

Cole is there today. Even if my town wasn't full, I wouldn't be interested in him. :/


----------



## Pixlplume

Bud! He's pretty chill. Because he's in an igloo...
Okay, I'll stop now.


----------



## Jonesey

jaydoggy said:


> Whitney camping today!!! but my town is full. I have to let my dreamie go. ;_;
> 
> View attachment 24956



I would be crying in real life shes not exactly a "dreamie" for me but I swore I would have her in my town for awhile because shes my birthday buddy. I'm thankful she hasn't showed up at all yet since i'm full.


----------



## gingham

Oh no!! D:


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I have Mac today. I really don't like the dogs...


----------



## Gummysaur

Pango! <3 She's moving in!


----------



## LadyVivia

No one, NO ONE, NO ONE-Oo-oo-ooooo...


----------



## Tanyana

I got Zucker!! Really cute and the first octopus I have seen in game, love the little legs!! And since I know a lot of people on here adore him I asked him to move in!! Hope I can trade him for one of my dreamies, pm me if you are interested!!!


----------



## Aivilo

Croque! And I wish I had a spare slot because he's cuuuuute!


----------



## Jake

i just had gladys


----------



## outsane_geek

Egbert. He keeps trying to steal my net.


----------



## Tenyu

Rowan, and yesterday it was Peaches. Both pretty cute.


----------



## Farobi

vexnir said:


> Okay, so I was rather sad yesterday because a cycler rejected my request to have Stitches (who is my dreamie) since I am too new on the forums.
> 
> I boot up my game today.
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF KAPP'N.


i hate it when people do that >_>
Congrats on getting him!


----------



## Xanarcah

Bree.

Gonna pass on her...


----------



## Videovamp

Zucker was in my town a couple days ago. He's a lot cuter than I expected.

Had Chops around today, didn't talk to him much.


----------



## EikoPanda

vexnir said:


> Okay, so I was rather sad yesterday because a cycler rejected my request to have Stitches (who is my dreamie) since I am too new on the forums.
> 
> I boot up my game today.
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF KAPP'N.



:O I think I saw that while lurking about the cycling threads. I'm so glad you were able to get Stitches :3


----------



## Ras

Snake.  Looks like a cool guy, but I'm at 10.  Phoebe moves to my other town in five days, but can't take him.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Joey was in my igloo today. But I just got Agent S to agree to move in from a friend's town, so she'll be my tenth villager.


----------



## krielle

Felicity in my cycling town camp!~ moved her in.


----------



## Blizzard

Felicity.


----------



## Hush

Spork, making me totally happy i have 10 villagers. There's no chance that thing is moving in to Cupcake.


----------



## ichigo

Deli the monkey.


----------



## Stacie

Maple is in my campsite today; she looks really cute so I'm working on inviting her to stay!


----------



## harime

Pudge. //sighs in relief.
Glad it's not a dreamie xD I hate it when they appear while you have full town.


----------



## louise23

no one yet which is good because i am full


----------



## Charmy

Chief! Even though I already have Wolfgang, Chief is too cute to pass. I've invited him to my town. ♥


----------



## Alienfish

Gala. But I'm afraid to take her in since I have one in boxes already. Agh.


----------



## Seravee

Agent S.


----------



## monochrom3

First, it was Kidd. Meh.
Second, it's Lily. She's pretty neat but not my dreamie.


----------



## oath2order

Sylvia


----------



## Holla

Del, he seems cool, but not for me.


----------



## elegysanft

Merengue is in my campsite, I invited her c:


----------



## TerryMartin

Nobody, i haven't had a visitor in the campsite going on 3 weeks..


----------



## DJjeff20

Walker the cute lazy dog is in mine today  <3


----------



## Hot

Tia's in my cycling town's campsite ^_^


----------



## kyungsoo

Anyone have any of the following characters at your campsite that I can have please?

Drago
Ankha
Marshal
Pietro
Fang


----------



## Ras

You can't pick up an animal from someone else's campsite.  The best that could happen is they take them in and then get them to move and give them to you.  But, even random, it seems to take a bit longer for new arrivals to ask to leave.


----------



## Hot

Ribbot and Kiki; Invited them both in.


----------



## Tenyu

Rodeo.


----------



## Neriifur

Bluebear


----------



## harime

Camofrog


----------



## dizzy bone

Marina


----------



## juneau

Blaire! Cute enough, wish I can get her to move in. Better than Tex, who will be here tomorrow.


----------



## skweegee

Lolly.


----------



## Lennox

Rudy was in mine, he's moving in. 
I had Tia in my campsite yesterday and had 10 villagers  wah she's so cute.


----------



## kasane

Lucky was in my campsite TWICE.
But I couldn't take him in, 10 villagers...


----------



## SliceAndDice

Amelia is in there and I like her AND need a snooty. I have 10 villagers atm and I don't think I can get her, even though one of them is in boxes. x.x


----------



## Forgotten D

Chadder, the cheese mouse.


----------



## graceroxx

Cobb is in mine. Not interested in getting him.


----------



## cIementine

Recently I've had Francine and Coco in mine, took both of them in c:


----------



## Chime

Stitches atm! He's moving in tomorrow as well. 
I was indifferent towards him before but seeing him in game...he's adorable. <3


----------



## Stitched

Sylvia.  NTY game.


----------



## Laurina

Some angry looking red frog. I think it's Croque. Didn't bother, no thanks.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Jay was in my igloo today. Not interested, and my town is full anyway.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

So yeah, this is my brother's town again, the one that Zucker moved in from the campsite. After Zucker, Ankha came, as well as Bruce and Zell, two of my dreamies. Today, in the campsite, Marshal was there. I moved him in!


----------



## Alienfish

Blaire. While she is cute I don't need 4 snooty villagers and I'd rather save the 10th spot


----------



## Feloreena

Bud - not interested!


----------



## skweegee

Colton.


----------



## Bunnii

Maple. She's so cute so I decided to let her move into my town


----------



## Alienfish

Amelia.

omfg game I already have 3 snooty one D:


----------



## Wanderlust

Boone. He looks really cool actually, but I already have Peewee and Hans in my town..


----------



## StarMayor

Deirdre the Uchi Deer. After about ten times of hesitance on her part, I convinced her to move in. I had actually looked her up a few days before she came camping and decided she would be a welcome addition in my town.


----------



## Yui Z

Ankha :L


----------



## LadyScion

Marina... Brought her into one of my cycle towns. Hopefully she will ping to move before I reset.


----------



## IrishMike15

Bluebear. One of my favorites from my WW file, and seeing as how I had two spaces free since Soleil left, I invited him in


----------



## Splinter

Some random Lion one, I didn't bother to check his name I just walked straight back out -_-


----------



## Big Forum User

A few days ago Maple was in. I convinced her to move in. I had to sacrifice my net though


----------



## odette-katie

I got Zucker and I definitely did not let him move in!


----------



## Born2BWild

Portia. Sorry, but I already have two snootys in my town, and I'm trying to get both to move out. Got some new wallpaper from her, though...


----------



## estypest

Twiggy was in a few days ago, good to see her after she was my villager in WW, though did not invite her in. Next !


----------



## PurplPanda

Sylvia the kangaroo... they creep me out.


----------



## Stitched

Dizzy!  TTed to catch some beetles to sell.  I might be getting a dreamie tonight, so I hope I don't accidentally invite him in!


----------



## mayorseraphina

My sister has Stitches. She has ten villagers. Then she had Merry, she wants a cat town, still ten villagers. All in one day, as she time travels. Can it get any worse?


----------



## Ras

IrishMike15 said:


> Bluebear. One of my favorites from my WW file, and seeing as how I had two spaces free since Soleil left, I invited him in



Bluebear ain't a dude.


----------



## Angelwing

I had Ankha in my campsite today.


----------



## dizzy bone

Bud


----------



## toastia

Flo


----------



## Tenyu

Doc! Had him for the longest time in one of my ACGC towns.


----------



## dizzy bone

Fauna and I moved her in :3


----------



## skweegee

Tiffany.


----------



## Stitched

Barold while I was resetting for a plot hahahaha no


----------



## bubblemilktea

Chadder is in mine. Ehh..


----------



## mogyay

doc's just moved in mine :'( he seems really sweet but i don't think i'm gonna move in him


----------



## Bunnii

Butch


----------



## Farobi

Purrl


----------



## Dozer

I've got Miranda today. I've always kinda liked her design, but I'm not about to swap in her for Diana.


----------



## ichigo

Angus. I haven't had a cranky villager in 3 months, but I only get cranky campers when my town is full. :/


----------



## BellManAC

I have Phoebe the ostrich! Sadly she won't move in  Wahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## oath2order

It's still empty.


----------



## Gizmodo

Shari! shes actually really cute aw


----------



## Laurina

Shep is in my campsite... not sure if I should invite him in or not.


----------



## Stitched

Maple.  I would've taken her in, but Dizzy... x___x


----------



## Ras

BellManAC said:


> I have Phoebe the ostrich! Sadly she won't move in  Wahhhhhhhhhh



If you've got a space, she'll move in eventually.  It just depends on your level of patience.


----------



## Forgotten D

Bettina, a normal mouse.


----------



## NaraFlower

Anchovy the bird. I don't like him. -_-


----------



## skweegee

The campsites in both towns are empty, as always.


----------



## estypest

Bertha, who is quite cute really.


----------



## Charmy

Julian! I screamed when I saw him and I just got a villager to move out the previous day! I asked him to move in.


----------



## Forgotten D

Cranberra, an uchi koala.


----------



## TerryMartin

Biff was in mine yesterday and now wants to move in.


----------



## ayeeprill

Poncho is in my campsite AGAIN. He was just there last week!


----------



## Laurina

Shep yesterday, now Portia today. My igloo is telling me I need a dog in my town.


----------



## Seastar

Ricky is in my campsite. I already have ten villagers, but I wouldn't have let him move in anyway.


----------



## Rosalina

Coach is in my place today. He's kinda ugly X-x


----------



## LuigiDM

Lucky was in my campsite yesterday but I was full.


----------



## Mary

Samus said:


> View attachment 25867
> 
> Coach is in my place today. He's kinda ugly X-x


Yeah. The stupid bull won't get out of my town.


----------



## Becca617

Sheldon.


----------



## Hot

Colton's in my cycling town. He's not that "popular", but he's still kind of cute. ^^;


----------



## gingham

Curlos


----------



## JellyBeans

I have Bob.


----------



## Alienfish

Chief. Kinda want to take him in but I would probably get my last dreamies when im full


----------



## Marina The Queena

No one! Feels like forever since I had a camper! Hopefully when Walt moves his happy butt outta town a cat will come a campin'. I want a cat in my town so bad!


----------



## Tapeu

I have Diana and asked her to move in! ; u ;


----------



## Slowpoke

*Phil the Ostrich is in my campsite today. He would make a good pair for Blanche but unfortunately his look doesn't appeal to me. ;w ;*


----------



## Halycon

Barold. He seems cool.


----------



## Ras

Eugene.  I was horrified at first, but I had to admit it was pretty funny when he said, "I'm not a suspicious character!  I'm just Eugene!"  Not taking him, though.  Don't like koalas for one thing.


----------



## Alienfish

Chief was yesterday but he didn't wanna move in so I gave up plus I don't need 3 cranky.


----------



## Bunnii

Nibbles. She looks adorable but I don't really want another peppy villager ; v ;


----------



## Momonoki

Empty c:


----------



## Ras

Now Winnie.  I am very tempted.  She's really cute.  Never had a horsey.

Ehh, I'm doing it.  Sorry, Pompom.  I never thought I'd let another peppy share your spotlight.

Stubborn dang horse!  WHY did Nintendo have to make it so hard to adopt a camper?


----------



## Farobi

Tutu the ???


----------



## dementedspace

Walt the kangaroo. He's moving in


----------



## chainosaur

Ed visited Granada last, too bad I didn't have space, he's so cute.
But that would have made four horses... and four smug villagers. Yikes.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Biscuit was there yesterday. wish i had the space for him.


----------



## toastia

Rudy.


----------



## meo

Broffina in my main town's.
Clyde in my cycling town's.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Puddles the frog. I wouldn't invite her, even if I sid have an open spot.


----------



## Hot

Marina, then Freya while I was doing the plot-reset trick. Not sure if I should keep going or I should just keep her. .

Edit: Got Stitches. If I don't mess up with my cycling schedule, he's definitely going to be given out.


----------



## sidneyac

DIANA IS IN MY CAMPSITE  bad thing is I already have 10 villagers. She is SO cute!


----------



## Ras

A little green mouse named Anicotti has appeared in Mirage.  First camper in a while.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

I found Chevre in my campsite. It took a while to convince her to move in, but talking to her over and over was worth it!


----------



## Nzerozoro

I have Marcel in my campsite today


----------



## MTurtle

I have Skye in my campsite.


----------



## Xanarcah

Greta. 

Extra nope. .-.


----------



## Farobi

Savannah

I thought she looked cool with her official art and all, but seeing her in the game . . . NOPE!


----------



## Bunnii

Penelope but I already have a peppy mouse villager and I don't think I need another ; v ;


----------



## Momonoki

GAH.
Truffles moves out tomorrow, and Ankha is in my campsite today.....:c


----------



## Saranghae

Goldie!! I wasn't planning on getting another normal but she's too cute to pass up.


----------



## Jaz

Rizzo the little mousey-wousey. Invited him over to my town


----------



## LadyScion

Fang. I brought him into my cycle town...


----------



## Saranghae

Now it's Bunnie  I would take her if I didn't already have 3 peppies.


----------



## mob

Marina.. .


----------



## Merelfantasy

Anabelle!


----------



## cIementine

Gloria. 

I'm full thank goodness.


----------



## oath2order

IT'S EMPTY.

UGH.


----------



## Adore

The last one I had was Felicity.
She moved in


----------



## meo

Wolfgang. Invited him in.


----------



## ForgottenT

Carmen, she's pretty cute ^^


----------



## aquarium

I got Ankha today? Totally random considering I always have the same 3 villagers; Clyde, Peaches and Beardo ._.


----------



## juneau

Colton.  Man, I really wish I could invite him in, he's probably one of the better looking smugs.


----------



## Jake

the pilot penguin, boomer??


----------



## Ankhes

Bonbon.  She looks cute and I finally got her to agree to move in!


----------



## Ras

Jake. said:


> the pilot penguin, boomer??



That dude has an awesome house.  It's like a spaceship.


----------



## feminist

Bonbon but my town was full or else I would have asked her to move in ;A;


----------



## Xanarcah

Peggy. 

I'll pass on her. .-.


----------



## Alienfish

Fauna, and I had room too since Celia finally moved out *w*


----------



## estypest

Also Fauna, in my second town, definitely invited.


----------



## Alienfish

estypest said:


> Also Fauna, in my second town, definitely invited.



*highfive* seems like she loves camping ;D


----------



## Jaz

I have Harry camping in my campsite today.


----------



## Momonoki

Ken the Chicken xD


----------



## matt

Pietro


----------



## Perry15

Avery, I wish I could take him but I already have 10 :c


----------



## beffa

Purrl. I don't want her though.


----------



## Splinter

I'm gonna do a few camp resets and see who I get today, I'll keep editing this and adding who showed up, hopefully I get a good one to keep.

So far: 

Nate
Diana
Quillson (I'm sure the game wants me to have him, he's popped up so many times during past resets)

Ok, enough: I just remembered why I don't do this anymore. 7 resets and no camper, I'd rather be playing the game than sat here resetting.


----------



## chocobeann

Last I had in my campsite was Marshal xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Scoot!

I've had him before and he wasn't a bad villager, but I'll pass this time and hope someone else shows up. o:


----------



## estypest

Umeko said:


> *highfive* seems like she loves camping ;D



*highfive* eheh! 

No one in my main town, bah, where are you Chief/Julian.. or at least something interesting..  (and not that hideous purple frog thing from a few days ago)


----------



## justina

I have Antonio in my campsite


----------



## Alienfish

estypest said:


> *highfive* eheh!
> 
> No one in my main town, bah, where are you Chief/Julian.. or at least something interesting..  (and not that hideous purple frog thing from a few days ago)


had chief camping a while ago xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Cube was camping. 

Those eyes, so scary. D:


----------



## Ras

justina said:


> I have Antonio in my campsite



Antie is underrated.  Love that puffy tail, LOL.  I've never seen him in a dream which is one reason I'm keeping him.


----------



## estypest

Umeko said:


> had chief camping a while ago xD



Hopefully there's some cosmic connection between our campsites, with mine travelling backwards, so by some logic I should hopefully have Chief camping soon XD


----------



## Neriifur

Zell


----------



## Revan654

Lucky. I been waiting for ages to get him into my Town.


----------



## Sunblink

Agnes is just chillin' in her igloo. She's adorable.


----------



## LadyScion

Marshal. I brought him into my cycle town.


----------



## Nzerozoro

Antonio


----------



## Xanarcah

Drift!

He actually looks pretty cool!


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Noooooooooooooooo~

I have Merengue in my campsite but now my town is full and can't invite her in lolx....what a waste...


----------



## Ras

Bruce.  Not the cranky I was thinking about, but I can't pass him up.  Looks like I'm going to replace a deer (Deirdre) with another deer.

Edit: DO YOU SEE?  Crankies are the BEST.  Took me TWO CONVERSATIONS to get Bruce to move in.  First was an introduction.  Second, he did an easy charades.  None of this teeth-pulling that everyone else puts you through.


----------



## Jaz

I got lucky and found Marina camping today.
Going to convince her to move in. She's _fabulous~_


----------



## Sidewalk

Rhonda ...


----------



## meo

Lucky. Invited him in.


----------



## Xanarcah

Frank!

He was one of my original 5 in my main town! I loved having him and couldn't resist chatting with him while he was camping~


----------



## Aromatisse

Freckles!


----------



## imagine

I had a camper yesterday, and I played for a little while as I was so tired after the Super Bowl party we had & work so I totally forgot to go into the igloo and check who was there ughh! I remembered today that I forgot lol


----------



## Sunblink

LILY. Oh my gosh, I would have taken her if I had any room. GET OUTTA HERE, TANK.


----------



## Xanarcah

Melba.

She's kinda cute! : D


----------



## skweegee

Drago.


----------



## Talon

Kiki and she’s moving in after an easy game of charades <3
She was an original neighbor in my gamecube game and I'm so happy to have her back


----------



## graceroxx

Curly. I already have a jock, so he's not moving in.


----------



## Improv

Sheldon! He asked to move in the second conversation, and I was going to let him if he truly wanted to but he said he had other plans in his current town so I let him be.


----------



## emeraldfox

Skye c:


----------



## Gummysaur

MARSHAL!!11

No, I wish. It's Angus.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Flo the penguin was in my igloo today. No thanks.


----------



## HoennMaster

Marshal....and I already have 10 villagers.


----------



## goey0614

KABUKI...and I have no space for him TvT


----------



## harime

Walker

He's okay, if I didn't have too much lazies I love already qwq


----------



## Gummysaur

AHHHH! Stitches!!! <3 Thank god Genji moved out a few days ago or else I wouldn't have the space. omg he's so adorable *^*


----------



## Evola991

Yesterday Skye  but i didn't have room  now nothing


----------



## MannyK

I have OLIVIA THE CAT in my Campsite! IF ANYONE WANTS HER PM ME!


----------



## CookieAvalityMon

Ankha the cat.


----------



## ayeeprill

Al. Thank God, because I'm full.


----------



## Siren137

I don't believe it!! 

I've had a space in my town for about a week now as I'm waiting for Cousteau who is one of my dreamies. I've been really careful to make sure I keep that space and now unbelievably who has shown up in camp today but MOLLY!!

She is my other Dreamie! And I have space! I never have this kind of luck lol!


----------



## IrishMike15

Walker was there yesterday - was so excited because he was one of my favorites from my old town! Invited in


----------



## Siren137

Yipee!!


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Puddles, I think her name is. She's so cute.


----------



## Bunnii

Flurry, she's a cute hamster <3


----------



## OliviaTheCreep

Ankha is in mine c:
http://imgur.com/i0Y3jGG


----------



## MannyK

I have Tia in my campsite today. I was eally tempted to take her but im waiting to buy a dreamie on here!


----------



## Gizmodo

Building the campsite asap in Parfait, hopefully will get a good 10th villager c:

None in Azalea today


----------



## Xanarcah

DIANA. 


Yesyesyesyesyesyes!


----------



## Twisted Circuits

I woke up this am to find zucker in my campsite


----------



## Xanarcah

Violet. o: 

I don't think I ever noticed that she has some sort of tiara design on her head.


----------



## Hot

Mint. . No thanks.


----------



## Rosalina

I got Octavian. He's pretty popular so I'm tempted too...but I don't know :I


----------



## Shattersnap

I have Spork today.

Turn off the lights and lock the door!  Don't make a sound, he should go away...


----------



## Farobi

carmen the peppy bunny
too bad im full


----------



## Aromatisse

Twiggy.

...


----------



## LadyScion

Kid cat... I brought him in.


----------



## JellyBeans

Ozzie... if i'd let Pashmina go 2 days ago I'd have space for him *sob*


----------



## Gizmodo

JellyBeans said:


> Ozzie... if i'd let Pashmina go 2 days ago I'd have space for him *sob*



OZZIE


----------



## Bunnii

Rudy. Omg he's one of my dreamies and he's definitely moving in C:
I am so happyy


----------



## Blizzard

Ch?vre. Not sure I spelled correctly.


----------



## mob

Zucker was in my campsite today, didn't have room though. :c


----------



## kittenlover06

i have Rod. I am so mad but I have 2 jocks. Rudy and Poncho. (He's moving out) With those 2 jocks I have 10 villagers. Rod is so adorable and cute and it would be awesome to have him in my town. I wanted Rod before I wanted Rudy, too.


----------



## sidneyac

Julian is in my tent!!!! Deep <333


----------



## xTurnip

Ankha's in my campsite. >.>


----------



## skweegee

Yesterday I had Ava. Today I have no one.


----------



## Becca617

I have Egbert. -.-


----------



## Gummysaur

I have Timbra >,<


----------



## DJjeff20

Axel the jock elephant


----------



## Sugapuff

I have Klaus in mine,hes my first campsite villager in over 2 weeks lol


----------



## Momonoki

Maple. She is cute, but she is 1, a mini bear. Stitches is already in my town. 2. A peppy, if im not wrong. I already have three xD


----------



## Farobi

Momonoki said:


> Maple. She is cute, but she is 1, a mini bear. Stitches is already in my town. 2. A peppy, if im not wrong. I already have three xD


She's Normal. And i ship her with Stitches <3

No one is at my campsite today.


----------



## DJjeff20

And day 2 of camping, Mac the Jock dog <3 Adorable! If I had the space, I would most likely convince him to move in.


----------



## Piroshi

I have Keaton right now. Ugh...


----------



## lady kitsune

I have Freya now which is cool but also sad as my town is full so I can't get her to move in.


----------



## Mkemacgregor

Felicity! She's so adorable and I love the Peppy personality, but I'm afraid I have to pass on her. I already have my dream Peppy and she was an original villager, plus I don't think Dotty would like the competition. Secondly, I'm keeping a space open for my dream Smug, Graham. There's a chance I may have him in a day or two so I'm going to wait it out. <lurks on cycling threads>

Seriously, the developers need to make inviting campers from other towns' campsites a thing because I'd totally let someone else take her. Such a shame.



Melodie said:


> I have Keaton right now. Ugh...



You are the first person I've seen that has the same name as me; spelled the same too. Welcome to the Melodie club!


----------



## Silvery

Today Erik is visiting and I convinced him to move into my town. Really fitting having a deer since my character is named after Artemis. :3


----------



## TxAnt

How often are you suppose to get campers, as I've only ever had 1.


----------



## Shattersnap

TxAnt said:


> How often are you suppose to get campers, as I've only ever had 1.



I usually get them every 3-4 days or so.  How long have you had the campsite?


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow

In my Igloo right now is Moose, the Roger Moore of New leaf.


----------



## MetaTriforce

I have Beardo camping in my town today. I think he looks kind of hilarious, but I wouldn't invite him to move in if I had space.


----------



## Leer

apple is camping right now... i had room and tried to get her to move in but she refused. :/ :/ :/


----------



## Aromatisse

Felicity! ❤ My town is full though. :c


----------



## Farobi

No one is in my campsite.
Or at least, none that I know of.
I dont have my 3ds with me at the moment xD


----------



## Alienfish

^one piece <3

BLANCHE. come on ****ing bull**** of a game haven't had one in ages and now this bird poop


----------



## Stalfos

I've got Margie. She's cute but my town is full and I already have my two favorite normals (Savannah and Maple).


----------



## Alienfish

Tia. Don't really want her though and I don't need money that much so think I'll pass.


----------



## Mkemacgregor

This cutie! And I invited her to move to Argyll. I needed a Snooty and thought I'd give her a chance. 
*I just hope Graham doesn't show up before someone else moves out. <crossing fingers>
*


----------



## Alienfish

^is cute and underrated imo.

Haven't had one in a while now, hope I get either a good jock or someone decent.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Clay is in mine






I don't really care for him plus my town is full at the moment.


----------



## undadac

Ruby just arrived... no room for her


----------



## Becca617

This cutie patootie. ^^ Too bad I have no room!


----------



## Chime

Boone 
I have a space open too


----------



## Heisenberg

I was so depressed when i had Freya in my campsite a few days ago and I had 10 villagers. Darn creepy ugly duck villagers moving in and ruining my paths and hybrids! I'm not bitter. Grrr....


----------



## Hot

Lionel. I don't really like the design for lions, so I won't be inviting him over (Plus, I'm holding Marina for someone so that would be out of the question).


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow

Two in two days! First Moose and now Skye.


----------



## Alienfish

Fang, I invited him to stay, tired of TTing now and he is cute. Yea I like grumpies ok


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Ugh I have Nioma (Whatever that ugly cows name is...)


----------



## Alienfish

*Naomi. I kinda like her XD


----------



## Mayor Jamal

I have Kitty in my camp now.


----------



## Becca617

I have Bruce the cranky deer! Idk if I should invite him into my town because I'm getting some dreamies later!


----------



## Leer

bluebear. not asking her to stay, but she's cute.


----------



## Ceres

I have.... Beau! My first camper in around a month.
I didn't really see what was great about him when I saw him in dream towns, but wow hes actually adorable. I might have to have him.
Sad I don't have a spot open right now, but at least I can hang with him a bit~ I might add him to my dreamies :3


----------



## Yui Z

Bob


----------



## oath2order

Empty :/


----------



## estypest

Gaston


----------



## PurplPanda

Walt... I always get these stupid little frickin kangaroos.


----------



## Twisted Circuits

I had Zucker the day before yesterday and Coco yesterday.  I invited Coco in, I'm kinda excited about the chocolate chip bunny.


----------



## cIementine

Twisted Circuits said:


> I had Zucker the day before yesterday and Coco yesterday.  I invited Coco in, I'm kinda excited about the chocolate chip bunny.



I got Coco from the camp too. I invited her merely to test her out, and then kick her out, but she's grown on me. She's really an adorable, hideous bunny.


----------



## undadac

ELOISE no room for her


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

Muffy.


----------



## Libra

I had O' Hare yesterday. I need a smug and I had been thinking I'd like to have him in my town. However, after talking to him, I've kinda changed my mind. I can't really say why, but I guess we just didn't click?  I was glad to see I had a camper, though. I love the igloo and it has been a while since I last had someone camping in my town.


----------



## Libra

And today I have Winnie. If it weren't for the fact that I already have a horse villager (Annalise), I would invite her to my town because she's adorable! <3


----------



## Celes

I have Rizzo right now. :/


----------



## Nunnafinga

Doc is in the campsite of my ducky town.


----------



## Ras

Tank yesterday, Clay today.  Tank seemed alright.  I had Clay in another town and didn't much care for him.


----------



## meo

Walker.  Invited him in for a friend that wants him.


----------



## goey0614

Camofrog~


----------



## Libra

Bunnie! I had been hoping to get Pinky, but after talking to Bunnie, I decided to invite her to come and live in my town. It took me a few minutes, but she accepted. I'm looking forward to having her in my town.


----------



## Hot

Tangy. Saving a spot for Genji, though, so I can't invite them.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Eugene..
I don't know if I should invite him or not.


----------



## Gizmodo

Boomer


----------



## dementedspace

I was cycling earlier today and Fauna was in my campsite, however I had 10 villagers. :c


----------



## JellyBeans

Jambette... *walks out laughing hysterically*


----------



## FireNinja1

Apollo was just yesterday.


----------



## MannyK

Mitzi is in my campsite now  but i cant take her...


----------



## canadasquare

Opal!


----------



## Byngo

Margie 

Blah


----------



## Gizmodo

JellyBeans said:


> Jambette... *walks out laughing hysterically*


----------



## meo

Molly. Took her in. <33
Now I just need Bill.


----------



## JennaBellionaire

Graham the hamster. He is adorable, but I don't have room for him. xD


----------



## Silvermist

Mint


----------



## JellyBeans

Gizmodo said:


>



Omg I saw that on tumblr


----------



## Shattersnap

I've been cycling my campsite for the last few days looking for Ankha, Agent S, Marshal, or Phoebe, and I finally got Ankha today.

Good thing too, I was getting close to giving up.


----------



## Starlightz

I had Zell the other day and he moved in 

Today I have Gayle the alligator, but my village is already full...


----------



## MayorIsabel

ANKHA!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shattersnap said:


> I've been cycling my campsite for the last few days looking for Ankha, Agent S, Marshal, or Phoebe, and I finally got Ankha today.
> 
> Good thing too, I was getting close to giving up.



*high fives*


----------



## meo

Diana. Took her in but not before she charged me 4,000 for a phonograph. ;_;


----------



## Shattersnap

MayorIsabel said:


> *high fives*



Woohoo!

Ankha bros.


----------



## NaraFlower

Whitney the wolf. She's cute but she is not my dreamie.


----------



## Farobi

Lyman. I have Rowan moving in unxpectedly so I see no point taking him in.


----------



## Laurina

Eloise, she's a cutie. Thinking about inviting her in, but I probably won't.


----------



## OliviaTheCreep

Molly, not sure if I should reset until I get someone else tho


----------



## canadasquare

Grizzly

I had Coco the other day but I was full D:


----------



## Mayor Jamal

I've got Paula today.


----------



## undadac

Olaf! Hmmm


----------



## TxAnt

How do you get campers to give you items?  I visit and talk to them but haven't received anything.


----------



## Superpenguin

TxAnt said:


> How do you get campers to give you items?  I visit and talk to them but haven't received anything.



Have cash and room in your pockets so you cna play games with them.


----------



## StarMayor

Lobo. I was thrilled to see him because I have only nine villagers and I have needed a cranky villager since Avery moved out in January. I also like Lobo, which is a major plus.

It took a few tries of him being unsure and a game of Charades, but he agreed to move in.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

I had Drago in there the other day and I really wish I had room for him.


----------



## MisterEnigma

Shep, he's kinda cute but I already have two dog villagers.


----------



## estypest

Renee was in my second town, and for some reason I invited her in .. she might as well join the 2 other rhinos in town..


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

StarMayor said:


> Lobo. I was thrilled to see him because I have only nine villagers and I have needed a cranky villager since Avery moved out in January. I also like Lobo, which is a major plus.
> 
> It took a few tries of him being unsure and a game of Charades, but he agreed to move in.



You just scored the jackpot, Lobo is my favorite villager.


----------



## Byngo

Cyrano

He ranks with Rocket as being the most repulsing villager.


----------



## Gizmodo

Lunatic said:


> Cyrano
> 
> He ranks with Rocket as being the most repulsing villager.



I think these two girls beat them hands down


----------



## turniphoarder

I had Gaston! 
He was okay in my opinion. 
Town was full though so couldn't get him even if I wanted to.
Hoping for the day that Bruce will one day decide to camp out when I have 9 villagers though!


----------



## Shattersnap

Today I have Elise.

Oh joy.


----------



## Chime

TRUFFLES
out of all the villagers I could have gotten


----------



## FireNinja1

Deirdre. She isn't bad, but I'm full and have all dreamies, so I'm indifferent.


----------



## Byngo

After TT'ing some, Cookie.

She's adorbs but I have no room for her, so o;


----------



## Pixlplume

Cheri the super-adorable bear.
I'm surprised how unpopular she is in comparison to Bluebear. I actually think that Cheri is much cuter than Bluebear now that I see her. :\

So sad that I have no more room in my town.


----------



## Nzerozoro

No one but Sly moved in from the campsite a few days ago!


----------



## Annabat

I just built my campsite, and Gwen the penguin was my first visitor.
Would have kept her, but I want some more villagers to move out first.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Rolf, not sure if I should invite him in or not.
Edit: He's moving in, took him ages though.


----------



## Gifti3

I have Penelope. She's cute but I'm not sure if I really want her in my town...


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Ive got Del today







Geez I've been getting a lot of campers ever since Rudy moved in.


----------



## Ras

Mira. I could use an uchi, but I got no space.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Aw you lucked out, Mira is awesome.


----------



## Valth001

I have Ribbot, but not enough space to invite him in.


----------



## Silvery

Blanche is visiting today. Too bad I already have 10 villagers, otherwise I would've invited her.


----------



## Improv

Valth001 said:


> I have Ribbot, but not enough space to invite him in.



Awh, Ribbot is cool!


----------



## Splinter

Kid Cat. I have a space free too, would have been a keeper if I didn't have my big cranky octopus eye set on Marina.


----------



## Kit

Rod 
Not keeping him tho


----------



## Ras

I reset a village just because Ribbot was in it.


----------



## Ras

Canberra.  I don't love the koalas, but she's kind of cute.  I'm at 10 in any case.


----------



## Nkosazana

Ken is in mine today o.e


----------



## nekosync

Mitzi, I've just invited her to my campsite.


----------



## Celestefey

Octavian! I was so surprised because well... The octopi are really rare considering there's only 3 of them, so I asked him to move in. c:


----------



## Ras

Aww, that's lucky. ^^^


----------



## nekosync

Himari said:


> Octavian! I was so surprised because well... The octopi are really rare considering there's only 3 of them, so I asked him to move in. c:



Cool!~


----------



## honeybutter

muffy.

my town is full.

don't mind me, i'll just be curled up in a ball on the floor... sobbing......


----------



## Chime

Apollo again
I got him in my first town. owo


----------



## FancyThat

Hamphrey is in my campsite today, pity I don't have any room.


----------



## estypest

Tabby .. *backs away slowly*


----------



## Yui Z

Bob


----------



## Gizmodo

Yui Z said:


> Bob



Aww are you taking him in?


----------



## Yui Z

Naaw :3 my town is full and I have all of my dreamies now


----------



## Gummysaur

Bunnie. She's cute but my town is full + I wouldn't want to take her in anyway, I already have a peppy rabbit xD

I had Olivia earlier...full town though...grrrr


----------



## meo

Mallary...
if only it could of been Bill.


----------



## Byngo

Marina

I'm shocked o-o I usually don't get popular villagers


----------



## Xanarcah

Snake! 

I picked him up for someone, but it turns out they already got him. xD; So now I have a full town~


----------



## ichigo

Mint the squirrel...my only camper in 3 weeks.


----------



## Nkosazana

Molly's in my campsite now c:


----------



## oath2order

Gloria I think


----------



## Ras

Roald. If that's the dude with the ski slope house, I wish I could take him.


----------



## Camomile

I had Ankha in my campsite today, I was curious as to what it'd be like having her in my town (And Punchy conveniently left that day too) so I decided to let her move in.
I now have 4 snooties :v


----------



## Bunnii

Mira. I need an uchi villager so I think I'll let her move in c:


----------



## Regal

Flo is, but I've got 10 villagers plus a penguin already. ;o;


----------



## Scully

Freya


----------



## Alienfish

Last time it was Kid Cat so I let him move in  Need a better jock than Sparro ugh


----------



## Mailis

Ankha. But my town is full.


----------



## goey0614

Bud...the funny lion XD


----------



## Espers

I invited Muffy to move in since she was the uchi I want and yesterday I had Bob.


----------



## Lurrdoc

Marshal was in my camp yesterday. He's kinda cute, but I don't want him. I think i would prefer him if he was cranky lol.


----------



## Celes

Tia....ugh but I have 10 villagers right now. Why must I get an awesome villager in a campsite when my village is full. Gahhhhh :I.


----------



## Byngo

Julian

Ugh


----------



## ACNiko

Merengue was in the campsite today. I asked her if she wanted to move in and she said NO. I was very sad.
But then I re-entered the tent and asked again, so by the end of the week I'm gonna have a rhino neighbor!


----------



## canadasquare

Kevin :/


----------



## Xanarcah

Sly. 

I was thinking he might go well with Snake, but I want to keep my 10th space open in case someone really special comes along.


----------



## ayeeprill

Punchy. I could bring him in since I only have 9, but he's not a favorite, and I really want Phoebe.


----------



## oath2order

Marcel


----------



## Hybridbreeder1

Flurry-she is moving in yay!


----------



## estypest

Coco was in my second town, invited her in to party with Ruby aha


----------



## Bunnii

Tom. He's okay I guess.


----------



## Becca617

Francine. I don't want her <.<


----------



## Mizu

Pierce, he is alright I guess.


----------



## olivizza

Broccolo is in my campsite...


----------



## Ras

Tom is actually quite awesome. But, if not to you, then he's not.


----------



## Mkemacgregor

Deli... again. Got the room, but I already have two Lazies.

Graham, why you no show?


----------



## Xanarcah

Kitty. 

I wanted to take her in, but decided not to at the last minute. .-. If I want to reset this town as soon as my Julian cycle is over, I need to stop getting villagers I'd feel bad resetting with.


----------



## Adore

Daisy... I want her so badly!


----------



## Rika092

clyde. meh, don't really care for him


----------



## LadyScion

Stitches. Brought him into my cycle town...


----------



## Xanarcah

Pekoe!

This is the second time she's been camping and I caved in and asked her to move in. : D She's so cuuuuttteeee~


----------



## Ras

Cheri.  I would take this cutie in in a second, but I have 10.


----------



## nekosync

Fang, but I don't really want him.


----------



## Silverwind

Freya was in my campsite; managed to convince her to stay.


----------



## Scully

Beau. all 10 spots in my town are taken  usually they aren't!! aggghghhg


----------



## TerryMartin

Walker was.... Now he is moving in.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Beardo.Lmao. All he can talk about is how the ladies love him.


----------



## Fairytale

Rooney, the boksing kangaroo. I didn't asking him to move in, I don't like him.


----------



## Mkemacgregor

Marcel... really? He creeps me out.


----------



## fumiko

Julian~ It took him awhile to say yes, but i got him and I'm never letteing him go! (x


----------



## Silvery

Rowan. As much as I would love a tiger in my town, I kinda don't want another jock. D:


----------



## Aromatisse

Nibbles <3


----------



## BonjourParis

Diana. I didn't know why she was so popular until I saw how cute she was <3


----------



## Lurrdoc

Phil. Unfortunately, I can't invite him.. This is the first time this has happened to me. guuhh..


----------



## Brendino

I just had Maelle in my campsite last night. If I hadn't had another snooty duck in my village for a long time (Gloria), I might've let her move in, since I've been stuck at 9 villagers for a while now.


----------



## LoveGraceMarie

ROSIE! SO PSYCHED I ASKED HER TO MOVE IN!


----------



## harime

Kody d:


----------



## amybear91

Diana!!! I had her in my old town and was gutted when she left unexpectedly so I was really happy that I had her and that I had space! <3


----------



## Ras

Rolf.  I'd take him, but no room.


----------



## Scully

Benjamin. nooooooo why did I have to fill all 10 spots


----------



## olivizza

Ankha's in my campsite today but I have 10 villagers ;;


----------



## Gizmodo

Flip


----------



## mariop476

No one!  Haven't had anyone in months.  5 at least, maybe 6.  Is there something else I have to do to get them to show up?


----------



## Gizmodo

mariop476 said:


> No one!  Haven't had anyone in months.  5 at least, maybe 6.  Is there something else I have to do to get them to show up?



Its completely random, so no


----------



## ghostbab

Chief! I'm happy to invite him to live in Usagi!!


----------



## Muffinbitz

I have Ed in my campsite right now I'm at 8 villagers.


----------



## Gizmodo

Oh and Tia's in my mums town


----------



## bubblemilktea

Julian was in mine. He's moving in~


----------



## Yulaldie

*~screaming~*


----------



## Mayor Jamal

I've got Graham


----------



## Bunnii

I got Octavian
but I'm not really interested in the octopi (I heard they were rare) but oh well..


----------



## seanrc

Robin, but I have her in wild world.


----------



## estypest

Blanche in my second town, I invited her in.


----------



## Ras

Limberg.  I never would have guessed this little dude would be cranky.  I guess this'll be my final igloo.


----------



## Sorgatani

Mac is camping in Lancre, but I have a few reasons to not invite him to stay.
1. I have 10 villagers already.
2. 3 of those villagers are jocks.
3. I had Mac in my other town already - friend was resetting his town so I let him use my beach for storage. Next day, new plot! Now he's in the same friends' new town.

Mac's another one that looks like he'd be Cranky but isn't.
Pity I didn't end up getting his picture, guess we weren't quite good enough friends.


----------



## Wanderlust

Merengue and I got her to move in yay


----------



## Aromatisse

Drift.

Suuuuuuure.


----------



## Farobi

Moe.


----------



## Sorgatani

Bam today, alas, no space!


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Octavian is in my campsite.  I'm not sure if I should ask him to move in or wait. 2 people are cycling 3 dreamies for me. But Octavian is super cute...


----------



## Xanarcah

Jealous of everyone getting Octavian, he's the absolute last villager I need for my main town. xD; 


I have Joey camping today. So thanks. .-.


----------



## Scully

Sheldon today, T-Bone yesterday.


----------



## Cascade

Kody is camping.


----------



## Nkosazana

BobBon! Shes sooo cute and I want her so badly but I have no space ;_;


----------



## Gizmodo

Purrl was in my igloo yesterday in Azalea
Lionel is in my tent today in Azalea

i miss the igloo much prettier!


----------



## Born2BWild

Vesta was there today. First tent camper.

As much as I'm happy to lose the snow, the igloo did look quite nice.


----------



## seanrc

mariop476 said:


> No one!  Haven't had anyone in months.  5 at least, maybe 6.  Is there something else I have to do to get them to show up?


That stinks, had 2 or 3 in a week. Were you inactive? I was inactive and it took me a month to get one villager to show up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nkosazana said:


> BobBon! Shes sooo cute and I want her so badly but I have no space ;_;


That stinks. I have her and she's amazing. Just visit everyday, she might be there one day. Nothing you can do to gurantee anyone to come.


----------



## Yui Z

P-p-p-p-p-p-pietro..... D; scary


----------



## Hot

Stitches in my backup/cycling town.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Yui Z said:


> P-p-p-p-p-p-pietro..... D; scary



Oh my gosh. I'm jealous. Pietro is amazing!

I should be getting someone in my campsite tomorrow.


----------



## Yui Z

Bear_Crossing said:


> Oh my gosh. I'm jealous. Pietro is amazing!
> 
> I should be getting someone in my campsite tomorrow.


I'm scared of clowns xD when I showed him to my sister she laughed and thought his house made him some psycho dealer or something :L


----------



## ZJP91

BIG TOP

he's moving in


----------



## toastia

Pietro.
ehh
he's not moving in. he's lame.


----------



## HoneyBunny

Punchy :3


----------



## Ras

The absolutely gorgeous Freya.  She teased me by saying maybe we'll be neighbors one day, but I'm at 10.  I must have her eventually so I can have a blue and a pink wolf.  In the meantime, I'm going to play games and Shrunk Shuffle the day away with her.


----------



## meo

Winnie the horse in my main town and Kidd the goat in my second town.
Not really a fan of either but also full in both towns atm.


----------



## amemome

I currently have Shari.. she totally scammed me into buying a harpsichord...


----------



## Tangerine

Barold is in my Campsite today.


----------



## Sephiroth

I have a campsite?
Oh wait... you mean that patch of nothing that just takes up the north east portion of my map?
Yeah, the last time I had a camper was in December. In total, I have only had 15 campers... 13 if you don't count repeats.

Nan
Pashima
A sheep
Felicity (I took)
O'Hare
Katt
A pig
Roland
Apple
O'Hare again
A Squirrel
Coco
Another pig
Another another pig
Coco again


----------



## goey0614

Carmen the bunny :]


----------



## harime

Bangle.


----------



## skweegee

No one is in the campsite in either of my towns. Strangely, I built my campsite in my second town about 3 weeks ago, and yet I still haven't had a single camper in that town yet.


----------



## Fairytale

Ankha, I have no place for her.


----------



## Born2BWild

Mint.

Two campers in two days! I'm on FIRE!!!


----------



## dizzy bone

Aurora the penguin


----------



## Libra

No one at the moment, but the last days I've gotten a few penguins. I wonder if my game is trying to tell me something...


----------



## OwlCityCrossing

Harry.

Luckily, I have 10 villagers, so I didn't get a cutie. I'll play games with this guy in the meantime.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Cole.


----------



## Chime

Deena


----------



## Lotte

STITCHES... O_O And I have a spot in my town for him <3


----------



## skweegee

No one is in my main town's campsite, as usual, and Cube is in my second town's campsite. He is also the first to use that campsite in the 3 weeks that I've had it in that town.


----------



## Tangerine

Today, Muffy is at my Campsite.


----------



## yosugay

julian


----------



## skybluesky

Awesome!  

Chadder was in mine the other day, haha.


----------



## Hot

Octavian, again.


----------



## Becca617

Rosie.


----------



## Paravi

Friga the Penguin.
She's cute, but I won't be asking her to move in.


----------



## skybluesky

Merry, and she just agreed to move in!


----------



## ~Yami~

Poppy, I would take her but I have all my girl spots full >~<


----------



## Pequepanda

Fauna, but my town's full. Not a dreamie, but would've loved to give her away here since she's popular.


----------



## SliceAndDice

I had an endless stream of lazy villagers in my campsite over the last week. XD First was Punchy, then Jeremiah, Benjamin, Walker and now Biskit! I recruited Punchy and Jeremiah but that's enough lazies for now.


----------



## Lavender

No one of course >3> The only remotely likable camper I had was Genji. But I already have Pierce and do not want another jock villager.


----------



## HannahTheBudgie

Kid Cat...for the 3rd time in two weeks -.-


----------



## Feloreena

Beau, I don't want him.


----------



## Gizmodo

My mum got Tia then Molly..
the two normals who live in Parfait,.. odd


----------



## SliceAndDice

I have Aurora right now. Cute but I already have Vesta as my normal.


----------



## Cascade

Mint :3


----------



## Alienfish

Shari.

Fakk this game. First camper and it's her.. really.


----------



## Valth001

Harry


----------



## Silvery

Joey. I wouldn't mind a duck but my town is already full.


----------



## Pixlplume

Dangit, Bubbles. Why are you so adorable?
And why am I getting all the peppy villagers? I already have two awesome peppies, thank you very much.


----------



## Piroshi

Rodney. I feel like I need to shower after being in the same room as him.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Apollo

I hate you forever, 10 villager limit


----------



## harime

Avery


----------



## ACupOfTea

Beau is in my camp! <3 I'd keep him if I could, but I'll be resetting soon. :c I'll hold him for auction if I can convince him to move in.


----------



## Born2BWild

Frobert.

No thank you...


----------



## skweegee

Rudy. Of course he would show up when my town is full, only 2 days before another villager is going to move out, which would free up a space in my town.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I had Flora tell me she was moving

I told her no she wasn't

I see Ruby in campsite shortly after

guess why I reset


----------



## crystalmilktea

I had Zucker in mine yesterday but I just got Kid Cat so my town was full ): PLS TAKOYAKI HEAD... COME BACK LATER ;-;


----------



## Aromatisse

Groucho.

???????????


----------



## kasane

Lucky showed up AGAIN. 
That's probably 3 times now. I asked him to move in but I'm going to give him away to someone!


----------



## Souji

I have Butch, I was going to ask him to move into my town but I'm getting Cube in couple days and I only have one spot x3


----------



## ~Yami~

Kyle, I don't mind him but my spot for a wolf is already reserved for Chief or wolfgang


----------



## ayeeprill

T-Bone.


----------



## harime

Hans


----------



## Bunnii

Rosie.
My ultimate dreamy.
I am so happy right now


----------



## Yui Z

Stitches


----------



## Chime

Phil

I asked him to move in once because he looks pretty cool. But he said no so I won't keep trying.


----------



## Keiko Wolfgirl

Fauna is in my campsite today, she's cute but I really want Vesta.
Also, I realized her French name is Bibi and it's looks like Diana's French name which is Didi xD


----------



## Gizmodo

^Yayy Vesta<3 someone who likes her too


----------



## Tangerine

Groucho is in my Campsite this time.


----------



## Libra

Today I have yet another penguin; this time it's Flo. She seems nice but I already have Pashmina.


----------



## hemming1996

Fauna, might take her in ^^


----------



## DarkFox7

Stitches the cub! And I got him to decide to move to my town too!


----------



## ichigo

Beau.  He's cute, so I'll probably invite him later, even though it'll mean I'll have 3 deer in my town.


----------



## CR33P

DarkFox7 said:


> Stitches the cub! And I got him to decide to move to my town too!



oh you lucky goose!


----------



## Laurina

Lucky. He's basically living in my town. I see him once a week now. Sometimes two days in a row.


----------



## Brendino

I had Alice in my campsite yesterday, and I asked her to move in. I've always wanted a koala villager in my town, and even though it wasn't Sydney, I'm happy she's moving in.


----------



## FancyThat

Shep is in my campsite today .


----------



## louise23

I had tom today


----------



## MayorMixie

I have Ribbot in the campsite right now in one copy and in my second copy, was Beau and I convinced him to move in


----------



## harime

Moe d:


----------



## Silvery

Nana is in my town today.


----------



## ayeeprill

Apple.


----------



## Lurrdoc

I have Dotty. I wanted to play camping games, but it just had to be her. I wish I could ask her to move in.


----------



## Kitty2201

Just found Marshal in my tent and got him to move into my second town, I've had lots of other villagers in my tent also


----------



## ~Yami~

Apple, I like her but i have all the girl villagers i want >~< Oh well.


----------



## Libra

I have Marina today. I really wasn't expecting to see an octopus in my campsite one day. ^_^'

I invited her to live in my town because she is a normal villager and I need one of those. To my surprise, she accepted rather quickly (only had to ask her three times!). I'm going to have to get used to her, though. She's rather pink (but then, so is Pinky and I love that panda!) but it's kinda weird how her mouth doesn't move when she talks. o_o'

Anyway, hopefully she doesn't do the same thing as Fauna and Lolly did; decide to move away without ever pinging me about it and giving me the chance to change her mind. ;-;


----------



## meo

Julian. Invited him in.
I swear out of all the horses..he is the only one I've
ever found in the camp. x.x;


----------



## CR33P

melsi said:


> Julian. Invited him in.
> I swear out of all the horses..he is the only one I've
> ever found in the camp. x.x;



looking on this thread always make me envious q.q


----------



## Alienfish

Clay, think I'm gonna invite him, aw. He's cute and I don't mind two lazies ;D


----------



## xXTOTFXx

Anicotti the mouse.


----------



## Gizmodo

Curlos  hes fairly nice


----------



## Alienfish

Celia.. ugh stop invading my saves


----------



## Aromatisse

Bonbon, she came back! ♥


----------



## Vox

Stitches.


----------



## bubblemilktea

Zucker's in my second town's campsite. He's moving in. uwu


----------



## Chime

Bianca
eh


----------



## Silvermist

Iggly


----------



## KTxDribbles

The last villager I had was Keaton. He's cool, but he didn't move in. :/


----------



## Aetherinne

Last one I has was Stitches. XD


----------



## ichigo

Cyrano the cranky anteater.


----------



## Lurrdoc

Lucy the pig. I absolutely loved her in GC ver. 

It's kinda funny seeing her since the pigs prob got the most different change body wise since then.


----------



## r3*

Elmer the horse. He might be lazy? I don't remember, he was generic so I only spoke to him once;;


----------



## Konekoneko

There was some ugly duck


----------



## AmyK

Flip... Pretty disappointing, haha...


----------



## Peegeray

lucy!

... but i don't have a space... so frustrating


----------



## Pixlplume

Coach.

He's okay, but... I don't know, there are better bulls that don't have 5 o' clock shadow.


----------



## Saphy

Mine was coach as well! I never get anyone decent, it's always weird rhino's, hippo's, bull's etc


----------



## HoneyBunny

Fang.
I always get the popular one's when I have 10 villagers.


----------



## AmyK

In my second town it's Timbra... Meh!


----------



## Alienfish

Deena

for the second time. dafawk game have a little creativity.


----------



## sweaterpixels

Today was the first day the campsite was available to be used (had the completion ceremony yesterday) and I found Hopper. I know for sure that I had him in my first town (I think) in WW. I only talked to him twice and ended up selling a shirt I didn't know I had for 75 bells to him. I'm not going to ask him to move in.


----------



## Merelfantasy

Yuka, but I already have Alice so I'm not inviting her~


----------



## Yui Z

Bluebear


----------



## TeeTee

Julian


----------



## milkysugar

Ugh, Gaston is in there ⊙△⊙
*N O P E*


----------



## sweaterpixels

milkysugar said:


> Ugh, Gaston is in there ⊙△⊙
> *N O P E*



Whaat.
Gaston is really cool. He doesn't really look like it but I like him.


----------



## Silvery

Today I have Sylvia in my town.


----------



## MiloticTrainer8

Marshal in mine


----------



## FancyThat

Biff is in mine today.


----------



## Becca617

None 3 times in a row, getting a little frustrating


----------



## Alienfish

had tucker and now tbone. stop it dumb site


----------



## Souji

Papi, he's cute but I don't have room x)


----------



## Lollipop

Pango is. I don't mind her, but she's not my favorite.


----------



## mwgiii

Dizzy the Elephant is here today.


----------



## MayorMixie

I just got Maple to agree to move in from the campsite


----------



## skweegee

Felicity is in my campsite today. I asked her to move in, and she agreed, without me even having to do a game first!


----------



## proddc

melba


----------



## Punchies

Ankha was the last one to enter my campsite and boy was I glad I didn't have ten villagers .


----------



## FlitterTatted

I had Apple, then Ed, then my baby Beau~ <3


----------



## Sidewalk

Fauna, should i get her to move in?

Afraid stitches show up next and I'll cry.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

I hate campsite....


----------



## J087

Portia is. Not sure if I have room for her


----------



## @Rosemist

Celia was the last at my campsite.


----------



## Alienfish

uggh Celia D:

Well, Keaton for me. Sorry I don't need that kind of smug kthxbye game D:


----------



## Sorgatani

Today, O'Hare is camping in Lancre. It's a nice hat he's wearing ^_^

I couldn't invite him to stay, even if I wanted to - Sly is in boxes.


----------



## Farobi

BUNNIE THE PEPPY RABBIT


----------



## Alienfish

why do everyone get good campers man xD


----------



## meo

Francine again. Invited her in again. Luckily it was really easy this time, she asked to move in
right after the introduction dialogue, yay.


----------



## MiloticTrainer8

I haven't had a camper in about three weeks. Is there something wrong with my town?


----------



## Gizmodo

MiloticTrainer8 said:


> I haven't had a camper in about three weeks. Is there something wrong with my town?



Nope.
Campers are completely random sadly


----------



## Silvermist

Sydney


----------



## Gizmodo

Silvermist said:


> Sydney



Awwww one of the cutest villagers<3 far too underrated


----------



## Yui Z

Julian


----------



## Jarrad

no one


----------



## HannahTheBudgie

Chevre, don't really like her nor do I have room


----------



## Cascade

Agent S in my main.


----------



## Lavender

No one -3- I don't have room in my town but it would still be cool to see campers...


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Bella the Mouse, I really like her name and she's kinda cute, I might try to get her to move


----------



## Blizzard

Drift the frog


----------



## mewthegreat

I love Chester! His mouth is a little big, but it looks like a teddy bear's mouth.


----------



## Miss_Alex

A-ankha is in my campsite! :0
I actually didn't want her but... oh she is so adorable. I couldn't resist asking her to move in hahaha. ;_;
Now I dunno what snooty I like more her or naomi.


----------



## MelonPan

Punchy is in my campsite today.


----------



## Lurrdoc

Quillson, which sucks. I think he's actually kind of cool. but I don't have room in my town atm.  

His green color isn't weird imo because a lot of ducks are green. Charlise is just odd.


----------



## kite

Lurrdoc said:


> Quillson, which sucks. I think he's actually kind of cool. but I don't have room in my town atm.
> 
> His green color isn't weird imo because a lot of ducks are green. Charlise is just odd.



It's so rare to see someone else who likes Quillson. 

Anyway, I have Ava the normal chicken in my campsite.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Roald yesterday and Violet today.


----------



## Alienfish

Merry. eh no thanks. give me zucker already crap game


----------



## harime

Cherry. Hrnnnn, I prefer other uchi's.


----------



## AmyK

Today I have Biff in my second town... *waves goodbye* No vacancy!


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur

Chevre...dont want her to move in.


----------



## Feloreena

Today I have a camper, and I was worried to go inside in case it was a villager I wanted (I currently have 10). Thank god it was Kitty.


----------



## Silvermist

Hans


----------



## sweaterpixels

Beardo. I only talked to him once and left. :\


----------



## Stitched

No one today, but Gruff was around yesterday, and Snake a few days before that.  I invited Snake in.


----------



## Laurina

I really don't like Rhinos, so I was never really interested in Merengue. But actually seeing her she's a real cutie. Decided to give her a chance.


----------



## oath2order

I have nothing in my town


----------



## CR33P

LaurinaMN said:


> I really don't like Rhinos, so I was never really interested in Merengue. But actually seeing her she's a real cutie. Decided to give her a chance.



if you don't like her, you could sell her or trade her for lots of things.


----------



## cIementine

Eugene. He's a cool dude.


----------



## CR33P

MayorAvalon said:


> Eugene. He's a cool dude.



eugene scares me to death


----------



## meo

Agent S.
I have space but I'm going to pass..


----------



## Pixlplume

I got Coach for the second time, on the same week. Stupid.


----------



## cIementine

Benjamin. 

I'm full anyway, but I doubt I'd have taken him in.


----------



## LadyScion

Rosie. I brought her into my cycle town.


----------



## Chime

Opal
She's cute but I'm not sure


----------



## mariop476

For the first time in five months, I have someone!
And it's Olivia, one of my least favorite villagers....
yay...?


----------



## @Rosemist

STITCHES! But I'm full. I think I may cry. ;_;


----------



## harime

Eloise @-@


----------



## Lavender

Actually had a camper today! But it was Sally who I have no interest in whatsoever. I don't know why it would send me a normal villager- I already have three and want to get rid of one. I need a snooty villager! ;3;


----------



## CR33P

i had jacques, i don't like him


----------



## estypest

Pate... no thanks, mate.


----------



## Fairy

Kid cat! No room in my town though lol.


----------



## rosie789

fang is currently camping in my town..


----------



## calintz

gayle - who is not as creepy as i thought, but i would still never take her in willingly.


----------



## CR33P

calintz said:


> gayle - who is not as creepy as i thought, but i would still never take her in willingly.



gayle looks like she has some weird skin disease e.e


----------



## Ras

Sylvia.  Not a fan of kangaroos.


----------



## Dev

Sterling. It's surprisingly cute to hear the high-pitched jock voice come out of his big ol' eagle self. x)


----------



## PhantomRose

I'm crying so hard, my absolutely dreamie Fauna is in my camp. But I have FULL TOWN, I'm so heart broken. She's slipping away into thin air so easily, I'm so so upset... ;____;........ my day just turned terrible.


----------



## A Legend

(Snifs) Beau! I WANT Beau - but stupid 10 villagers! Why Beau why do you choose today to be the first popular villager EVER that I want when I have 10 stupid (No effence to anyone but Bonbon and Eunice) villagers?!


----------



## Ras

Dev said:


> Sterling. It's surprisingly cute to hear the high-pitched jock voice come out of his big ol' eagle self. x)



Sterling's a pretty good guy.  He was my fourth move-in in my original town (ninth villager overall) and I had him for a long time.  If you think his voice is cute, you ought to see when you leave his house and he waves one of those big wings.  LOL.


----------



## Farobi

Harry.

NoPE.


----------



## Chime

Maple is moving in!


----------



## Punchies

Cole's in my campsite .


----------



## Bearica

No one today. I got Chrissy yesterday though, and was sad I couldn't get her to move in since my town is full. She's so cute!


----------



## CR33P

I have Skye, but my town is full! She's pretty cool


----------



## acnlcutie

No one today, but a couple of days ago I got Beardo


----------



## Pixlplume

I got T-Bone.

I *liked* him, until he played a game with me.
All of the items he was selling were above 3K. Jerk.


----------



## Silverwind

Maple is in my main town campsite and the town is full! T_T


----------



## AmyK

Muffy in my second town. Nah!


----------



## meo

Bangle.


----------



## kitanii

Merengue


----------



## Gizmodo

My mum is the luckiest person 
her last 4 campers have been: Tia, Molly, Lucky and Today Lolly..
she took in Lucky & Lolly


----------



## Tangerine

Shari is in my Campsite this time. My town is full though, so I can't invite her to stay.


----------



## Soulzinger

Still on an endless search for Punchy.
Snake showed up, and I convinced him to move in! I would have preferred Genji, but while looking through the entire list of villagers, I remember finding Snake interesting.


----------



## Farobi

Diana the deer thing.


----------



## dreamysnowx

cally the qt squirrel

she's so cute, :c wish I had room ;__; </3


----------



## Leskly

I have Deirdre the deer. She's kinda cute


----------



## Aromatisse

Whitney.

... Nah.


----------



## Reaper_Flower

I seem to get an endless supply of the unwanted, I have a female hippo? today and before that was the frog with lipstick  LOOL


----------



## harime

Sally, she's mehh but I prefer other normals.


----------



## Nzerozoro

Gayle the normal pink alligator. She's meh and plus I already have 2 normals anyway soooo.


----------



## Souji

Francine :v


----------



## MissEva

Paula the Peppy Bear 

I'm terrified Fauna will visit the campsite and I won't have room for her, haha!


----------



## Farobi

lily the normal frog


----------



## Tangerine

^
Aw lucky, one of my Dreamies!

Anyway, I have Nan in my Campsite today.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Rosie the cute cat


----------



## SliceAndDice

Freckles the duck. Hmmm, no...


----------



## xXTOTFXx

Deena the normal duck. No thanks.


----------



## gooieooie

Quillson was there yesterday. I asked him to stay but he didn't.

I'm very glad about that, because today I got a dreamie and I only had one space left.


----------



## ichigo

Ruby the albino bunny.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Rod. Get out. now.


----------



## Ankhes

I just had Julian, who I have desperately wanted back for AGES and my town was full.

I felt like jumping off a high cliff...  *sniffles*


----------



## jokimori

flurry :3


----------



## Waluigi

LUCKIESSSSSSSSSSs


----------



## o-k

MARSHAL
but i can't get him bc i'm Plot Resetting and the villager who's moving in picked a bad spot so i don't wanna save. it was a painful experience.


----------



## Cascade

Hugh..


----------



## Chime

Drago and he's moving in.
I don't particularly love him but maybe I can trade or something. owo


----------



## Krissi2197

Wolfgang is in my Campsite right now. Funny how villagers begin to camp in my town again AFTER my 10th spot fills up... *Grumbles*


----------



## calintz

it's knox today. i'm surprised by how small his head is...actually, he just looks kinda tinier than i imagined in general. :Oa


----------



## Byngo

Lucky

I find him very boring o:


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

My first ever camper that was in my campsite yesterday was Marshal.  I'm not a fan of his, but I took him anyway.  I figured I'd better not let him go to waste and someone else could use him once he moves out.


----------



## Ras

Some lazy elephant dude called Tucker. A friend of mine gave him an obscene catchphrase, which I don't like.


----------



## Improv

Haven't had a camper since the day after I built it.


----------



## Darumy

I lost my chance for Whitney due to full slots and now Fang is in there aaa I'm so lucky @_@; my beautiful eyeliner white wolf husband. I've gotten Lolly and Fauna (though I'm giving her away) through it in the past week. Peanut and Ed passed by too though I didn't take them. still, fabulous.


----------



## MelonPan

Tiffany is in my campsite today.


----------



## Punchies

Chow's in my campsite XD


----------



## Pixlplume

Gwen.

You just can't leave me alone, can't you?


----------



## Ras

I'm having a yotta campers lately.  Today, it's a lazy cub I never heard of called Pudge.


----------



## french toast

Eugene. I won him from an easy game of charades.


----------



## Gizmodo

Kevin the pig


----------



## Valth001

Got lucky while resetting and came across Merengue.


----------



## Punchies

Tutu's currently in my campsite


----------



## skweegee

No one.


----------



## Bunnii

Vesta.


----------



## harime

fILBERT D:

I don't mind too much though since my last spot is mostly for Genji x3


----------



## jvgsjeff

Renee is in my campsite today. Not interested.


----------



## TeeTee

Pietro the awesome sheep was camping today! I wanna shear him and make a colorful scarf! ^_^


----------



## meo

Octavian in my second town. Took him in.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TeeTee said:


> Pietro the awesome sheep was camping today! I wanna shear him and make a colorful scarf! ^_^



;


----------



## Darumy

mfw Marina shows up in the tent while I`m plot resetting for 10th villager



.....................WHY DID I EVEN GO IN WHY DO I TORTURE MYSELF itsok I have Deli my sweet monkey-man ;_;


----------



## Ras

Kyle. Wolves are my favorites, but I thought of this guy as a dirty-looking creeper.  He's not that bad in person, but I don't think I'd take him.


----------



## AmyK

Today it's Gruff... He looks quite funny when he's shocked or showing off, but I won't ask him to move in. No, Sir!


----------



## dreamysnowx

aurora :3


----------



## harime

Bruce c: Quite adorable.


----------



## skweegee

No one, again.


----------



## Alienfish

Kyle, I needed a better smug than tis stupid goat


----------



## Aromatisse

Drago, invited him. c:


----------



## sweaterpixels

Agent S is in mine.


----------



## Tangerine

Vic is in my Campsite now.


----------



## @Rosemist

Freckles... ugh.


----------



## Mini Mario

Merengue, she moved in as my 10th, so it's finally a good reason tenths are hard to get rid of


----------



## Rendra

In Jayhawk, Peaches is camping, but she hasn't agreed to move in yet. I'll try again later.
In LuvLilac, Diva is camping, but I'm full with 10 villagers atm.


----------



## Farobi

Marina the Octopus


----------



## Alienfish

^luckyyy XD


----------



## Silvermist

Pietro


----------



## keepitshay

Mitzi!! <3 I just made her move in!


----------



## Cascade

Moose o.o


----------



## Mini Mario

@Silvermist *LUCKY!!!*


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Gayle.. one of my favourites but my town filled up yesterday with Papi, another favourite lol
Hopefully I'll see Gayle again when I have room.


----------



## AndreasCrossing

Right now, Grizzly is in my campsite


----------



## seanrc

I got Beau a few days back.


----------



## AmyK

It's Tutu in my second town. She looks okay, but bears are not my favorites and I don't have room anyway.


----------



## katelynross

First hippeaux, then chadder. Hooray for tt'ing


----------



## Alienfish

Wendy! So glad since she was a dreamie and I rarely see her being given away since she is a lower tier and people void her.

BEST PEPPY 5evur


----------



## Gizmodo

Umeko said:


> Wendy! So glad since she was a dreamie and I rarely see her being given away since she is a lower tier and people void her.
> 
> BEST PEPPY 5evur



Yay im glad for you  
Wendy is so fab! definitely one of the best peppys


----------



## LadyVivia

Mint. godafuawaymintnonelikesyouomg.


----------



## Gizmodo

LadyVivia said:


> Mint. godafuawaymintnonelikesyouomg.



I DO AND I NEED HER
so ssh


----------



## LadyVivia

Gizmodo said:


> I DO AND I NEED HER
> so ssh



Oh. Oops.


----------



## Chime

Joey.
He's pretty cute, I may ask him to move in.


----------



## Valth001

Nate... at least he's a lazy I guess.


----------



## Khiara

Chadder.. not sure if I want to invite him.. 8)


----------



## Born2BWild

After another week of no campers, I found Muffy there this morning.

Sorry, but I have no desire to have a goth sheep in my town. :/


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bud the lion is visiting Ylisse today.


----------



## Javocado

Beau is actually in there today.
Sucks that I have no room :B


----------



## Zedark

Poncho the bear cub, i love him so much so i got him to move in


----------



## Bunnii

Bluebear. She's so cute! Too bad I'm full...


----------



## SliceAndDice

Curlos is camping today. He is cute and his catchphrase is funny but my town is full and I already have two smugs.


----------



## Dianna

Flo...trying to get her to move in. Haven't a uchi since Frita moved out some time ago. Hope this doesn't take all day lol


----------



## Punchies

Willow's here and I just finished asking her to move in ^^


----------



## vintage-rabbit

poncho

but because samSON WONT MOVE OUT I CANT GET HIM


----------



## Geckozilla4

Benedict the chicken turned up today after weeks of no one arriving, i'm not that interested in him but if I get him to move in will it increase the likely hood of others wanting to leave?, I still have 3 squirrels and a cat with a house 2 blocks in front of mine (i've hated her since she arrived...so much space and you want your house there.....)


----------



## louise23

noone for days


----------



## Farobi

ive got boon3


----------



## Silvermist

Chops


----------



## Gizmodo

Angus! How odd! Is the game telling me I need a cranky forever lol


----------



## Punchies

Guess what? Nobody's in my campsite -.-


----------



## dreamysnowx

Jambette.
Nooo thanks.


----------



## effluo

Beau... No room.. So much sad right now.. ;___;


----------



## Ras

Bertha.


----------



## AmyK

Yesterday I found Lucha in the tent. I'm not into wrestling, sorry.


----------



## Alienfish

that is like the only nice bird lol

had one recently but damn i forgot it because it wasn't diana lol


----------



## Rozart

Bob popped up in my campsite and since Cole was leaving, I decided to take him in.



effluo said:


> Beau... No room.. So much sad right now.. ;___;



Auggggh! That's so crushing! /hughug ;^;


----------



## KeatAlex

Merengue, with no room either.


----------



## Gizmodo

KeatAlex said:


> Merengue, with no room either.



Omg


----------



## Silvermist

Jacques


----------



## Nkosazana

Lionel


----------



## Swablu

I have Wolfgang in mine but when I ask for him to move in, he says moving is a pain ugh


----------



## Xanarcah

Hanaberas said:


> I have Wolfgang in mine but when I ask for him to move in, he says moving is a pain ugh



If you have 9 or fewer villagers, just keep asking him and eventually he'll agree. o: 




I have Tammy in mine. Again. She's just more proof that villagers can camp multiple times.


----------



## skweegee

Stitches is in my campsite.


----------



## estypest

Annalise, don't need a third snooty in my town pah.


----------



## Alienfish

Francine. ugh no thanks


----------



## ellemacc

I got Ava, who I got to move in by accident. I'm planning to get her photo and then kick her to the curb. I TT'ed to a few days later and got Benedict, but that isn't much better. Now I have 3 normals, and I don't care for anyone besides Lucy, because Coco stays in her house all the time.


----------



## Explosivo25

My Coco's the exact opposite. She's almost always outside. 

Last villager in my campsite was Kabuki. I let him move in, of course.


----------



## Snowfell

Rudy's in mine today. He's cute but I'm not gonna have him move in yet. Maybe if he camps again in the future.


----------



## Chime

Agent S who is moving in.
Never had a super hero before so we'll see


----------



## Bunnii

Coco is camping in mine. She looks so creepy but at the same time, really awesome.


----------



## hemming1996

Umeko said:


> Francine. ugh no thanks



omg how dare you


----------



## Alienfish

cause i had full and she is overrated and boring af


----------



## hemming1996

Umeko said:


> cause i had full and she is overrated and boring af



srs
she is not overrated omg

if anyone is overrated its diana js xox jk shes awesome but hey FRANCINE IS COOL ok


----------



## KeatAlex

Umeko said:


> Francine. ugh no thanks


----------



## Alienfish

lol rabid fans. i don't like her k. had her before so.. nty.


----------



## hemming1996

ok i get it OMg
in my dreams Bam was in my campsite. [he was 2 days ago but yeah]


----------



## bubblemilktea

Sally. Meh.


----------



## Ebony Claws

Tammy and Big Top were in recently. I let them leave though. 

Avery was in today and he looks awesome. Also has one of my favorite K.K Slider songs: K.K Condor. I let him move in.


----------



## Rune

Main town doesn't have a campsite, but my cycling town finally got Julian! I'm so happy because now I can give my dear friend her super dreamie ; w ;


----------



## HoneyBunny

Zell, he's nice


----------



## kittylover1379

Last one was Whitney and now she moved in


----------



## stardrop-crossing

I tried to do some campsite resetting this morning and I got Rodeo twice in a row o__o
I don't particularly dislike him but he wasn't what i was looking for at all


----------



## MayorAlex

Snake was there yesterday, but i had a full town. ;^;


----------



## VividVero

Marina is in my campsite currently but my town is full. Ugh.


----------



## Explosivo25

I hate it when that happens. Full town caused me to miss out on Mitzi and Fang. Nearly rage quit over Mitzi (she was in my original CF town and I really missed her).


----------



## Alienfish

Derwin.. no.


----------



## Nkosazana

Lopez o.o


----------



## undadac

Colton lol.............


----------



## Feloreena

Stitches - he's moving in tomorrow. He's not a dreamie but he seems pretty cute, and if I don't want him in the end I am sure there are plenty of people that will.


----------



## Rozart

Mira's in my campsite now. Don't know if I'll take her in or not though. :S


----------



## Krissi2197

Do villagers camp in your town when you're full? I haven't had a camper in about a week. D:


----------



## Pixlplume

Krissi2197 said:


> Do villagers camp in your town when you're full? I haven't had a camper in about a week. D:



They do camp in your town if your town's full. The camping is really random. Haha.

Anyways, Chrissy's in my campsite. Looks like Francine will *not* be joined by her alter ego.
It's fine, Chrissy's like Harime Nui. Ugh.


----------



## peppyrabbit

Etinceru said:


> They do camp in your town if your town's full. The camping is really random. Haha.
> 
> Anyways, Chrissy's in my campsite. Looks like Francine will *not* be joined by her alter ego.
> It's fine, Chrissy's like Harime Nui. Ugh.



If Chrissy's Harime Nui, that means Francine's Ragyo tho. 

Clay's in my campsite, but I have no room.


----------



## FireNinja1

Victoria.


----------



## chansey

i had stitches yesterday but my boyfriend told mott not to leave so i couldnt invite him to move in.... ;___;


----------



## Bravedart

Merengue and I was full TT^TT


----------



## Pixlplume

peppyrabbit said:


> If Chrissy's Harime Nui, that means Francine's Ragyo tho.
> 
> Clay's in my campsite, but I have no room.



Omg, that is so true. After April Fool's, Francine is out.


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer

Prince was in my campsite today, and I invited him to move in.

Now I can say that I have a celebrity in town XD.


----------



## Nzerozoro

Rasher!


----------



## estypest

Chevre.. again


----------



## Alienfish

Sparro.

ugh nty


----------



## meo

Deirdre, took her in.


----------



## ~Yami~

Zucker <3 Trying sooo hard to get him to move in~

- - - Post Merge - - -

And the moment I posted this he said he would move to Lil'Wood yay~


----------



## Hot

Merengue in my cycling. .


----------



## Marii

~Yami~ said:


> Zucker <3 Trying sooo hard to get him to move in~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And the moment I posted this he said he would move to Lil'Wood yay~



congrats ^^



Cold said:


> Merengue in my cycling. .



holy moly @_@ what luck... xD best I've gotten was Fang (when my town was full ;A... I didn't even campsite reset for him o:


----------



## calintz

been tting in the same week to get pwps & daisy came twice, on the same day. OuO

this only happened to me once before with another villager in my old town.


----------



## Darumy

Merengue right now, and I`m capped at 10. ;_;


I don`t really want her she would have been really fun to give away.


----------



## katelynross

I'm resttin right now so so far ive ran into:
Miranda
Cesar
Gaston (I almost thought this was Mira and nearly pooped my pants lmfao)
Agent S
Static
Maelle
Aurora
Beardo v___v
Rizzo

Im on the hunt for Mira lolol


----------



## Punchies

Friga's in my campsite


----------



## KeatAlex

Diana


----------



## Zeo

Alfonso is in my campsite right now.

Meh, I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Blizzard

Cookie


----------



## Dotour

Peaches... eh




katelynross said:


> I'm resttin right now so so far ive ran into:
> Miranda
> Cesar
> Gaston (I almost thought this was Mira and nearly pooped my pants lmfao)
> Agent S
> Static
> Maelle
> Aurora
> Beardo v___v
> Rizzo
> 
> Im on the hunt for Mira lolol



Mira's one of my original villagers, shes my favorite!


----------



## doe

octavian but i dont want him so its not that exciting for me


----------



## ~Yami~

Shari.... Hate her sooo much, I walked in the tent and went straight out and tt the next day


----------



## Cascade

Merengue.. I invited her.


----------



## CR33P

Hazu said:


> Merengue.. I invited her.



you lucky goose :O


----------



## frosting

Stitches! And I convinced him to move in!


----------



## Pixlplume

I found Biff? He's a hippo. I was just thinking that he was one of the more uglier Jock villagers.


----------



## Valese

Etinceru said:


> I found Biff? He's a hippo. I was just thinking that he was one of the more uglier Jock villagers.



Omg. I love Biff, he moved out of my town! XD


So I had Merengue camping in my town a couple days ago, with 9 villagers, but Clyde decided to move in that same day :l so I couldn't get her. Just my luck :< 

Grats to anyone that did get her though! She looks so cute with her strawberry horn thingy <3


----------



## Inaudible Whispers

I had Nate. T_T


----------



## Chibiusa

Unfortunately no one as of right now. Checking it daily in hopes of some of my uglies getting replaced. though.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I just had Julian in my cycling town's campsite.


----------



## jakuzure

I had Zucker while plot resetting! too bad my town is already full though.


----------



## charlyliz

I had Victoria the horse yesterday, I have space and she looked cool with her racehorse vibe but I already have Rosie who is Peppy too and I'm not a massive fan of that personality!


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer

I've got Bangle the peppy tiger today, and I'm really torn on whether to invite her as my last villager; she's really neat, but I'm not sure whether to hold out for a dreamie.


----------



## Sorgatani

Goldie. She's very cute, and I have space, but I also already *have* 3 normal villagers, so I don't think I'll be getting her to move in at this time.


----------



## Cascade

Rolf <3


----------



## Momonoki

I haven't fixed up a campsite in my new town yet, but when that faithful day comes, i hope i get tons of them!
Before resetting, Quillson was in my campsite.


----------



## french toast

Alli. A generic name for an alligator.


----------



## Brendino

I had Peaches in my campsite last night. While I'm looking for a 10th villager, I decided to hold out a little longer for someone else that I like.


----------



## Xanarcah

Biff the Jock Hippo. o: 

His voice is oddly out of place with how he looks...


----------



## Nerd House

A pink ostrich, I forgot her name >< She got me a lot of neat furniture though!


----------



## jvgsjeff

Joey is in my campsite today. He also was an igloo camper just two months ago.


----------



## katelynross

So I'm tt'ing villagers out and for the first time, im getting cute villagers.. WHEN MY TOWN'S FULL .____.
I've gotten puddles and fang omfg


----------



## ~Yami~

Genji <3 But my stupid town is full right now after I got zucker from the campsite....


----------



## RiceBunny

Lucky is in my campsite this morning.


----------



## FancyThat

Clay is in my campsite today .


----------



## dizzy bone

Monty! I wish Elise was in my campsite and I had room for her :'(


----------



## debinoresu

spork. not letting him move in.


----------



## Xanarcah

Apollo!

I want him, but I'm doing resets for Marshal, and I don't want Klaus who currently has his plot in town. .-.


----------



## Ettienne

Daisy. She's sweet, but not a Dreamie and my town is full.


----------



## Punchies

Nobody -.-


----------



## Souji

:3


----------



## A Legend

Man I'm unlucky I mean YOU GOT MARSHAL? Wow just wow


----------



## dreamysnowx

Ty~ said:


> :3



what luck !  congrats!~


----------



## Bunnii

So lucky! ^^

Anyway, I got Skye today in my campsite.
She is probably the cutest wolf I've ever seen (and I'm not really a big fan of them). 
I wish I had room, I probably would've invited her in :3


----------



## ~Yami~

Had Fauna in my tent :3
Not a fan of her, so I just TT'ed to the next day, teehee~


----------



## Chime

Freya 
Not sure if I want her to move in or not yet


----------



## sibe

bree! i almost cried from happiness, i was looking for her for so looong.


----------



## french toast

Cherry. Town is full so there's no room, I like Cookie more anyway. Got several camp items.


----------



## Yui Z

Coco ~ too bad I'm resetting :L


----------



## Cascade

Friga the snooty penguin


----------



## ATotsSpot

Diva....and I didn't hate her.  Didn't like her enough to let her move in, but she's cute in a creepy kind of way.


----------



## Ai Priestess

Diva is in my campsite today.  *shivers*  NEVER!


----------



## twinArmageddons

Lolly the Normal gray kitty is in my campsite atm.
I can't invite since I have 10 villagers, and she'd be an awkward misfit in my town.
It's a real shame people from other towns can't recruit your campers.


----------



## Marii

Gabi... e.e


----------



## Fairy

Astrid!


----------



## Celes

Butch :0


----------



## Hot

Marshal


----------



## Lecsy

Camofrog


----------



## Explosivo25

Claudia. Cute as she is, I'm passing on her since she's not one of my dreamies. Damn shame, since I love tigers.


----------



## Elbia

Mr Julian :3


----------



## Torotix

Flora! And she's moving in


----------



## Explosivo25

Glad to hear! I haven't had Flora, but she's a cutie!

And Julian is amazing. I remember he moved in with very little conversation, and he always jokes about becoming my roommate. It's sorta become a running gag with my game.


----------



## ichigo

Benjamin. I invited him to stay, so I can try and buy his sloppy furniture off him.


----------



## Nerd House

Runnign around laying down paths for my town, finally, when I noticed the tent on the campsite is up. I go in, and its Stitches.

Is that good?


----------



## Mariah

I was TT-ing to catch up and throughout the process I had Rosie, Marina, Apollo, Bam and Amelia.


----------



## Regina Cordium

No one was in today, but the last animal to camp in Nitevale was Olaf the Anteater. I have a dreamie on reserve and am just gonna see what random I get since Mira just moved out as well. I haven't had much luck with my camp ground :c


----------



## reikocakes

Rocket the ape.. I already have 10 villagers but even if I had less I don't think I wouldn't convince her to live in my town..just my opinion haha.


----------



## Silvery

Today I have Hamlet.


----------



## Ras

MikeJ777 said:


> Runnign around laying down paths for my town, finally, when I noticed the tent on the campsite is up. I go in, and its Stitches.
> 
> Is that good?



Good if you want him, means nothing if you don't.  If you don't and want to bother with selling him, you can make money.  I like him and personally only take campers I want.


----------



## Ankhes

Woo hoo!  I got a really cute cat named Kiki and she is moving to one of my towns!  I think she's a keeper.


----------



## sibe

claus is in mine rn! i doubt i'd ask him to stay, with or without 10 villagers already


----------



## Silvermist

Teddy


----------



## Gizmodo

Queenie


----------



## Mayor Jamal

I've got WolfGang







He's being difficult and won't move in!


----------



## Pixlplume

Peggy Hill.


----------



## Neriifur

Convinced her to move in today


----------



## Ami Mercury

Been resettin' for the past 2 days to get Mira. Still hav not gotten her, but the campers I got so fare are:
Elvis (twice)
Zucker
Clay
Francine
Leonardo
Sterling
Curlos
Marshal (The only one I didn't at least talk to)
Becky
Croque
Sprinkle
Octavian
Kyle
Bertha
Alice
Sydney
Ozzie
Deli
Nana
Tangy
Peanut
Pango
Olaf
Olivia
Wolfgang
Tia
Merangue
Miranda
Jambette
Goldie
Butch
Benjamin
Roald
Beardo
Nate
Gayle
Kidd
Stitches
Tipper
Patty
Molly
Cousteau
Chedar
Bella
Tammy
Chops
Angus
Bam
Diana
Erik
BonBon
Hugh
Pate
Quillson
Twiggy


----------



## Nerd House

Stitches.


----------



## french toast

10/10.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

french toast said:


> 10/10.



Oh no. 
Hopefully he pops up again for you when you're at 9 villagers.


----------



## meo

Jay.  No more villagers in my main town for me...but he seems nice.


----------



## Gizmodo

Omg whilst plot resetting for Merengue..
BonBon is in my campsite, and she has the music thats in my sweets room ;__;
Stop BonBon you'll make me change my dreamie list again


----------



## Chime

I caught Chief while plot resetting earlier.
I'm getting so many wolf campers lately. hmmm


----------



## Nim

Lionel


----------



## aetherene

Dotty, today.

I already have Bunnie, who is a peppy rabbit as well, but I know people have been searching for Dotty. It's a shame I have a full town. I would have liked to give Dotty to someone.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Annalise. *gag*
Her eyes are freaky! D:


----------



## AmyK

Chadder in my second town. =)


----------



## IndiaHawker

Zucker!! I've only had the campsite for a day or two and he's my first camper so i feel lucky. I desperately want to trade him for a dreamie, and he's cute, i love the octopi.. How do i get him to move in?!

EDIT: he's moving in!!!


----------



## Gizmodo

Finished Plot resetting for Merengue
and went through; BonBon, Maple, Renee, Tucker
and Now Tabby is there


----------



## french toast

Bear_Crossing said:


> Oh no.
> Hopefully he pops up again for you when you're at 9 villagers.


Haha, he's not one of my dreamies anyway, but I'd love to have him just to give away to someone who wants him. It was a waste of a Marshal.


----------



## Ras

Melba.  I don't like the way the koalas look.


----------



## Ami Mercury

french toast said:


> Haha, he's not one of my dreamies anyway, but I'd love to have him just to give away to someone who wants him. It was a waste of a Marshal.



Not a waste to everyone.....


----------



## Bear_Crossing

french toast said:


> Haha, he's not one of my dreamies anyway, but I'd love to have him just to give away to someone who wants him. It was a waste of a Marshal.



Aw, that's very kind! 
I understand what you mean since so many people are looking for Marshal.


----------



## PurpleWaluigi

I remember a while back, I went into my campsite and...Ankha was there! I was so lucky that day 

Recently it's just been ducks I don't like...


----------



## Ami Mercury

Bear_Crossing said:


> Aw, that's very kind!
> I understand what you mean since so many people are looking for Marshal.



I'm not, not will I EVER be looking for him. In fact if I had Marshal instead of the unpopular Hans the Yeti. I would give someone, Marshal and 10 Billion bells in exchange for Hans!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway. Villagers I have gotten from my campsite are; Mira, Skye, and my very first camper....Rolf!


----------



## jvgsjeff

I have Whitney at my campsite today. My town is full, but otherwise I might've considered taking her.


----------



## CR33P

I actually really wanted Rolf. My town is full though, if it wasn't I definitely would've taken him in.


----------



## Ami Mercury

creepysheepy said:


> View attachment 36377
> 
> I actually really wanted Rolf. My town is full though, if it wasn't I definitely would've taken him in.



He was my very first camper, and is still in town.


----------



## estypest

Merengue was in my second town, invited her in, handy to replace Renee who just left


----------



## BluebellLight

Ami Mercury said:


> I'm not, not will I EVER be looking for him. In fact if I had Marshal instead of the unpopular Hans the Yeti. I would give someone, Marshal and 10 Billion bells in exchange for Hans!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyway. Villagers I have gotten from my campsite are; Mira, Skye, and my very first camper....Rolf!



We all flipping get it.  You hate Marshal.  You don't have to hate on him in EVERY single thread O_O


----------



## CR33P

Ami Mercury said:


> I'm not, not will I EVER be looking for him. In fact if I had Marshal instead of the unpopular Hans the Yeti. I would give someone, Marshal and 10 Billion bells in exchange for Hans!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyway. Villagers I have gotten from my campsite are; Mira, Skye, and my very first camper....Rolf!



passion for hating marshal, a virtual squirrel. we should melt him in a mug of hot cocoa!


----------



## Ami Mercury

BluebellLight said:


> We all flipping get it.  You hate Marshal.  You don't have to hate on him in EVERY single thread O_O



I am only posting it when it's relevant now. Plus I think something what I said this time would make other people happy. Think about it giving someone Marshal AND 10 Billion bells in exchange for Hans.....How many 'Marshal lovers' that are looking for him WOULDN'T take that offer?

Also maybe now YOU might understand how I feel when I see all the 'love' for Marshal EVERYWHERE!


----------



## PrincessCarli

Cube the lazy penquin


----------



## Mariah

Peanut


----------



## blossum

Rosie.... I have no room. Talk about unlucky u V u


----------



## Liseli

blossum said:


> Rosie.... I have no room. Talk about unlucky u V u



:O I could save her/take her if you want.

- - - Post Merge - - -

'Just invited Chrissy into Starlite <3.


----------



## Nkosazana

Bam
I have no room and I dont like him that much anyways :c


----------



## Rozart

Julian. @_@ Eeeh, I'll have three smugs in my town now if he moves in. /:
You know what I think I'll just take him in. Maybe I'll find someone who would trade Beau for him.


----------



## Darumy

Zell while trying to cycle out a 10th.


Thank god I don't want him 8'D


----------



## Ami Mercury

Merengue is in my campsite......for the second day in a row..................again! She is usually here at least once a week.....


----------



## Gizmodo

Ami Mercury said:


> Merengue is in my campsite......for the second day in a row..................again! She is usually here at least once a week.....



Wow :O


----------



## Ami Mercury

Gizmodo said:


> Wow :O


I am considering switching out Pinky for Chester, and am probably going to do so.....But when it comes to Merengue....I wish I was allowed an 11th villager. I would no doubt invite her since she seems to love my town so much!


----------



## Rosalie1991

Zucker.. i pass


----------



## Xanarcah

Rodeo. 

I had him before and he was a decent villager, but eeehhh, I want to save my spaces for someone more interesting.


----------



## goey0614

Lobo the 1st wolf camper in my town


----------



## AmyK

Paula in my second town... *starts running*


----------



## Momonoki

Im building the campsite right now!


----------



## debinoresu

willow was my most recent camper. I got a soft serve lamp from her. didn't ask her to move in, though.


----------



## Rozart

Of course. The very day I tell my friends that I want to have a wolf in my town-- guess who shows up in my campsite when my town is full? Whitney. Yay. 

@_@


----------



## Hot

Flurry. She's kinda meh though, and taking her in will ruin my cycling .. thing.


----------



## Gizmodo

Cold said:


> Flurry. She's kinda meh though, and taking her in will ruin my cycling .. thing.



Flurry<3


----------



## shananza

No-one. sad. :c


----------



## Pixlplume

Chadder, he's really cute haha


----------



## Cascade

Freya c:


----------



## Stalfos

Biff. :/


----------



## Liseli

Ankha o v o;;;


----------



## AmyK

Today it's Shari... Hmmm... Don't know if I'll invite her yet.


----------



## Liselot

Tia!


----------



## dew

Doc! He's pretty cute c:


----------



## Lyla

I need a lazy or smug villager and today Erik was camped out in Kinopot. 
He is super cute so I'm asking him to move in for sure. ^-^


----------



## Punchies

Broffina lol


----------



## Ami Mercury

AmyK said:


> Today it's Shari... Hmmm... Don't know if I'll invite her yet.



Shari's pretty good.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Zucker is in my campsite today


----------



## N64dude

I have Amelia in my campsite today she's cute.


----------



## Born2BWild

After another long drought of no campers, I found Ruby there this morning.


----------



## Hot

Octavian


----------



## estypest

Anchovy


----------



## Zura

Stitches go away you dumb bear


----------



## Ras

Rhonda.


----------



## Hot

Merengue again (In my new main town). .
I suppose I could invite her in, get her to move out and sell her for a jumpstart.


----------



## krielle

Grizzly was in my cycling town's campsite.


----------



## Ras

I was doing a little TTing and briefly had Hopper in my campsite.  He seems like a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Bunnii

Caroline. She's a cute squirrel


----------



## akidas

tabby!


----------



## dew

Egbert, I have no likes for Chickens at all, unfortunately ><


----------



## Punchies

Rod, the pirate mouse lol


----------



## Titi

Del is in my campsite today! He seems like fun and looks pretty cool.


----------



## Rozart

Kitty's in my campsite. 



Titi said:


> Del is in my campsite today! He seems like fun and looks pretty cool.



Awww, grumpy Del <3 I have a soft spot for him.


----------



## Farobi

Coach


----------



## Ablaze

Alli


----------



## Gizmodo

Kitt


----------



## woodlandmermaid

Daisy the dog was the most recent in mine!


----------



## Ras

I have a devil rabbit named Ruby.


----------



## aetherene

Had Daisy and Blaire the last couple of days. I know people wanted them too, but I'm full up.


----------



## Valth001

Annalise... not really too sure what I think of her.


----------



## Oblivia

Francine showed up in my main town today, and I definitely would have kept her had my town not been full.


----------



## civilian

Coco. Not sure if I should invite her in my town.


----------



## dew

Ribbot.
He's cool but I have other villagers I like from the frog species.


----------



## Momonoki

Papi! Hes cute, but im not inviting him. I had him for a while in my old town.


----------



## Zappo09

I had Ozzie camped out at my Village yesterday and I asked him to live here and he said yes.


----------



## Lime

I have Lopez in my camp at the moment. Wish I could take him, but my town is currently full.


----------



## Punchies

Jambette's in my campsite......yuck


----------



## dreamysnowx

civilian said:


> Coco. Not sure if I should invite her in my town.



INVITE HER. <3


----------



## doveling

fauna and poppy were in my campsite
now they are in my town c:


----------



## Ras

Spork.


----------



## Darumy

....Diana.


She's adorbs. I'd take her in for my snooty if I wasn't at 10.

Gettin the "NOOOO" feel right now woops


----------



## oath2order

It's empty.

I recently got Maple though. She's cute.


----------



## jekojiru

she's been my first camper in months it's unbelievable


----------



## Gizmodo

Maple


----------



## Ami Mercury

No....not him!!!!! GET OUT!!!!!! GET OUT OF MY CAMPSITE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BluebellLight

Ami Mercury said:


> No....not him!!!!! GET OUT!!!!!! GET OUT OF MY CAMPSITE!!!!!!!!!



oh shut up already about marshal.
its annoying when you overexaggerate.
I am cycling Static out, and I got Gabi in my campsite.  I'm gonna be seeing a lot more of the campsite soon when I reset for poppy


----------



## Huong

Yesterday Biskit was in my campsite, too bad I have ten villagers ):.


----------



## Ami Mercury

BluebellLight said:


> oh shut up already about marshal.
> its annoying when you overexaggerate.
> I am cycling Static out, and I got Gabi in my campsite.  I'm gonna be seeing a lot more of the campsite soon when I reset for poppy



Actually....this time...I am actually NOT talking about Marshal. I was talking about Crouqe!


----------



## Silvery

Deirdre is camping in my town today.


----------



## Oblivia

Had Francine yesterday, and Tammy showed up today (in my main town)

Come to think of it, my second town hasn't had a camper in over a week...


----------



## blossum

Tutu today ^-^


----------



## Sorgatani

Bam! And he's moving in!

Time will tell how attached I grow to him, but I've had an empty campsite for over a week before this and my villagers keep on pinging to leave.


----------



## Fairy

Tammi. She's cute  not moving any villagers in for a while though.


----------



## meo

Chief. Invited him in but not before he won my dog house in a game...kind of ironic.


----------



## AmyK

Two days ago I had Elise in my second town. Today it's Shep. I think I'll invite him.


----------



## dew

Samson, no thanks ~ I don't like mouses much annnd I have my jocks planned already :T


----------



## Nkosazana

Genji
WHY DO I HAVE NO SPACE??? ;_;
and iggly asked to move today ;_;


----------



## Lollipop

Whitney was camping yesterday. Why do all of the good villagers come when I have a full town?


----------



## doveling

LOLLY!
and i have no space //CRIES CRIES CRIES


----------



## BluebellLight

Miranda.
Eh.


----------



## oath2order

Empty today


----------



## Jodesacnl

Francine but had no room


----------



## Souji

Erik


----------



## meo

Lobo. :3 Invited him.


----------



## Sawyer2030

MARSHAL
 IS IN MY CAMPSITE... I have no room!


----------



## Ami Mercury

Nothing!


----------



## SirFluffsALot

I have Lolly currently. I have 10 villagers at the moment and I don't much care for her, so I don't mind.


----------



## Stacyfaith

Marina!  But I have no room. I'm so sad. ;_; Ughh.


----------



## Lithia

No one. Haven't seen a soul (camper) in months.


----------



## azu

*LOLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!*
OMFG IM SO LUCKY I HAVE A SPACE OPEN...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Marina, twice. ME HAS NO ROOM EVERY TIME! TT_TT


----------



## Emily95

I have tom the cat


----------



## Valth001

Fuschia, not a villager I'd want to invite into my town.


----------



## Hot

Fang. It's not Chief, but meh.


----------



## Zander

a pile of bricks.  Noone EVER visits my campsite;_;


----------



## jvgsjeff

Deli the monkey is in my campsite today. He's okay, but I don't really want him in my town.


----------



## Ras

I have Poppy.  Since someone said she's Pecan's sister, I really want her.  No room.  And, I don't know if that story is even true.  But, she's cute.


----------



## Born2BWild

Melba's there today. She's cute, but I don't have any room, and I already have two normals.


----------



## Sin

Looks like its Tom in my campsite right now.


----------



## Xanarcah

Curlos. o: 

I had him before in my main town a long time ago, and he's a pretty okay villager, but I think I want a change rather than a villager I've already had...


----------



## Ettienne

Today it was Winnie.


----------



## Hot

Papi.
Might invite him in, because he's adorable wow.


----------



## AmyK

@ Cold
Papi is really sweet! I used to have him and I'm still a bit sad that I didn't keep him. 

Francine is in my town today, but I don't have room anyway.


----------



## Yui Z

Chrissy >.>


----------



## Chime

Drake


----------



## cassiepink

Cookie, and she is moving in x


----------



## Nouris

Lopez  , He's moving in :3


----------



## Ami Mercury

What a surprise....It's Merengue again.....


----------



## Liseli

Oh my gosh! Pippy's in my campsite! She's like my first AC bestie ; ;. I don't wanna waste my last villager spot for her though D:


----------



## franzi

Stitches omg. And I'm finally not full anymore! cx


----------



## AmyK

Gruff. Again. Hmpf.


----------



## jamukyu

chester is super cute! the last animal in my tent was pinky, but i had no room for her


----------



## Maude

Mine is empty again  I think it has been empty for at least 2 weeks now, maybe maybe the last camper made my tent smell funny ^_^


----------



## Ami Mercury

Lionel......WHY! WHEN I HAVE A FULL TOWN!!!!!!


----------



## Cascade

Mitzi. She's cute but not a dreamie of mine


----------



## SirFluffsALot

I have Chief today. He's kind of cool looking, but I don't care much for wolves. Plus, my town is full.


----------



## estypest

Cobb.. no thanks dude, I turfed you out of my second town, remember !


----------



## azu

FRICKING. MARSHAL.


----------



## woodlandmermaid

Fang just came to visit today! ^-^%


----------



## Sumia

Just at the very moment I'm speaking with Beau in my campsite o/


----------



## graceroxx

Shep is in mine!


----------



## Silvery

Zucker. Too bad I have no room. :/


----------



## SliceAndDice

Some really ugly, black Kangaroo. I didn't even bother talking to her, so I have no idea what her name is. x3 I think it's Astrid or something.


----------



## Ami Mercury

SliceAndDice said:


> Some really ugly, black Kangaroo. I didn't even bother talking to her, so I have no idea what her name is. x3 I think it's Astrid or something.



Mathilda


----------



## cIementine

MiceCupcakes said:


> Fang just came to visit today! ^-^%



*I'm so jealous I could just...






*


----------



## Sayaka

Boomer! Yaay, my beautiful enby princen is here. They're moving in tomorrow!


----------



## civilian

Zucker. He's been there twice now so might as well take him him.


----------



## leenaby

I had Erik and Boomer who I missed out on.  Diva and Puddles awhile ago but wasn't interested in since I'm not a huge fan of frog types. But now I got one of my dreamies and that is Molly.  I already played charades with her and won and she's definitely moving in!


----------



## Gizmodo

Tiffany


----------



## meo

Tabby.
Saving my free spot though.


----------



## Chime

Soleil


----------



## krielle

I saw Merry in my cycling town, but no space.


----------



## Pixlplume

I got Tutu! She's so cuteeeeeeeeeeeee.

But she's basically Pinky, and I like Pinky better. :3


----------



## krielle

I saw punchy ;n; yet again no space!


----------



## Lolabuns

I have Maple in mine. She's not a dreamie, but I do really like her. I wish I could find Lolly though..


----------



## Gizmodo

Beardo in Azalea.. LOL


----------



## Farobi

Fun fact:


Spoiler



Agent S
Agnes
Al
Alfonso
Alice
Alli
Amelia
Anabelle
Anchovy
Angus
Anicotti
Ankha 
Annalisa
Annalise
Antonio
Apollo 
Apple
Astrid
Aurora
Ava
Avery
Axel
Baabara
Bam
Bangle
Barold
Beardo
Beau 
Becky
Bella
Benedict
Benjamin
Bertha
Bettina
Bianca
Biff
Big Top
Bill
Biskit
Blaire
Blanche
Bluebear
Bob
Bonbon
Bones
Boomer
Boone
Bree
Broccolo
Broffina
Bruce
Bubbles
Buck
Bud
Bunnie 
Butch
Cally
Camofrog
Canberra
Carmen 
Caroline
Celia
Cesar
Chadder
Charlise
Cheri
Cherry
Chester
Chevre
Chief
Chops
Chow
Chrissy
Claudia
Clay
Clyde
Coach
Cobb
Coco
Cole
Colton
Cookie 
Cousteau
Cranston
Croque
Cube
Curlos
Curly
Curt
Cyrano
Daisy
Deena
Deirdre
Del
Deli
Derwin
Diana 
Diva
Dizzy
Doc
Dora
Dotty
Drago
Drake
Drift
Ed
Egbert
Elise
Elmer
Eloise
Elvis
Erik 
Eugene
Eunice
Fang
Fauna 
Felicity
Filbert
Flip
Flo
Flora
Flurry
Francine
Frank
Freckles
Freya
Friga
Frita
Frobert
Fuchsia
Gabi
Gala
Gaston
Gayle
Genji
Gigi
Gladys
Gloria
Goldie
Goose
Graham
Greta
Grizzly
Groucho
Gruff
Gwen
Hamlet
Hamphrey 
Hans
Harry
Hazel
Henry
Hippeux
Hopper
Hugh
Iggly
Jacques
Jambette
Jay
Jeremiah
Jitters
Joey
Julian 
Kabuki
Katt
Keaton
Ken
Kevin
Kid Cat
Kidd
Kiki
Kitt
Kitty
Klaus
Knox
Kody
Kyle
Leonardo
Lily
Limberg
Lionel
Lobo
Lolly 
Lopez
Lucha
Lucky
Lucy
Lyman
Mac
Maelle
Mallary
Maple
Marcel
Marcie
Margie
Marina 
Marshal 
Mathilda
Melba
Merengue 
Merry
Midge
Mint
Mira
Miranda
Mitzi
Moe
Molly
Monique
Monty
Moose
Mott
Muffy
Nan
Nana
Naomi
Nate
Nibbles
Octavian
O'Hare
Olaf
Olivia
Opal
Ozzie
Pancetti
Pango
Papi
Pashmina
Pate
Patty
Paula
Peaches
Peanut
Pecan
Peck
Peewee
Peggy
Pekoe
Penelope
Phil
Phoebe 
Pierce
Pietro
Pinky
Pippy
Pompom
Poncho
Poppy
Portia
Prince
Puck
Puddles
Pudge
Punchy
Purrl
Queenie
Quillson
Rasher
Ren?e
Rhonda
Ribbot
Ricky
Rizzo
Roald
Robin
Rocco
Rocket
Rod
Rodeo
Rodney
Rolf
Rooney
Rory
Roscoe
Rosie 
Rowan
Ruby 
Rudy
Sally
Samson
Savannah
Scoot
Shari
Sheldon
Shep
Simon
Skye
Sly
Snake
Soleil
Sparro
Spork (Crackle in UK & Australia)
Sprinkle
Static
Sterling
Stinky
Stitches 
Sydney
Sylvia
Tabby
Tammi
Tammy
Tangy
Tank
T-Bone
Teddy
Tex
Tia 
Tiffany
Timbra
Tipper
Tom 
Truffles
Tucker
Tutu
Twiggy
Velma
Vesta
Vic
Victoria
Violet
Vladimir
Walker
Walt
Wart Jr. 
Wendy
Whitney
Willow
Winnie
Wolfgang
Yuka
Zell
Zucker



I've skimmed through the villager list and found out that ~*60*% of them were once a camper. Damn I play this game a lot ; D


----------



## Feloreena

Kiki was there yesterday. I had to close my eyes going in the tent cause I had 10 villagers. Thank god she wasn't a villager I wanted.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cousteau!

What a fantastic moustache. xD


----------



## rosie789

violet the gorilla is camping =-=


----------



## Brendino

I had Bud show up in the campsite today.

Also, I had Wolfgang in the campsite a few days ago, and I asked him to move in. He just placed down his plot, and will be in town tomorrow!


----------



## Baumren

My last camper was Cheddar.... good thing I wasn't interested 'cause I already had 10 villgaers.

My 2nd to last to visit my campsite was one of the most amazing surprizes I've experienced in the game so far: Mott <3


----------



## Ras

Got Tia in on the day Ed asked to leave.  So, can't get her.  I'm not a huge fan and have three normals already, but. . . .


----------



## Junetta

Diana  I really wish I could ask her to move in


----------



## cIementine

*Yesterday I had Kiki, one of my dreamies, as my first ever camper. Luckily I had space and she moved in somewhere very convenient. Very happy with my luck this week! c:*


----------



## AmyK

Rasher... This piggy really scared me, uaaah! >_<


----------



## Farobi

I had Alice in my campsite yesterday, and I asked her to move in. I've always wanted a koala villager in my town, and even though it wasn't Sydney, I'm happy she's moving in.


----------



## dreamysnowx

Rodney. Such a cutie! c:


----------



## Melyora

Just finished my PWP campsite today, so tomorrow it will be open ^^ I only have 9 villagers now, so I hope someone cute and cool will hop by in the next few days/weeks!


----------



## Gizmodo

Peanut is in Parfaits campsite


----------



## ACNiko

Beau was in my campsite, and he agreed on moving in to my town!


----------



## Punchies

Dotty


----------



## treedoll

Cookie. ^.^


----------



## Sanaki

None


----------



## Rika092

Tia T_________T I want her soooo bad but I was full gahhhhh


----------



## Gizmodo

Rika092 said:


> Tia T_________T I want her soooo bad but I was full gahhhhh



That sucks  Tia is amazing


----------



## Rika092

Gizmodo said:


> That sucks  Tia is amazing



I know , I'm sooo sad since Becky pinged me to move out on the same day Tia camped out.  T_____T
If she came a few days later then I would have the spot for her


----------



## Cottonbunnie

Flora the pink flamingo ^^ She played the "Fishing for compliments" game with me lol


----------



## tinytaylor

Stitches grr


----------



## Celes

Gigi... Bleh


----------



## Hot

Robin

I don't think I'll ever invite a bird in my town. They're just ugh.


----------



## Ras

Pecan is a squirrel.


----------



## Leopardfire

No one, it's been empty for weeks.


----------



## Ras

I got Shari.


----------



## Kate86

Annalise the Horse. She's so cute, but I'm in the process of putting some public works projects in and won't be done for a few days, and I'm afraid she'll put her house somewhere stupid.  And I'm also waiting for a villager to move out because I want my second characters house to go where her house is (and another villager's house had been). *sigh* Decisions.


----------



## Silverwind

Stiches appeared in my main town's campsite today. But my town is full! -_-"


----------



## roseiscrossing

Shep. Not a huge fan, though. Hopefully Flurry will show up before my town gets full again!


----------



## Brendino

Brendino said:


> I had Alice in my campsite yesterday, and I asked her to move in. I've always wanted a koala villager in my town, and even though it wasn't Sydney, I'm happy she's moving in.





Farobi said:


> I had Alice in my campsite yesterday, and I asked her to move in. I've always wanted a koala villager in my town, and even though it wasn't Sydney, I'm happy she's moving in.


Did you just take my exact quote from earlier in the thread? Haha.

Anyway, I had Croque in my campsite today. Don't much care for him, so I left him alone.


----------



## Cherri

Ankha came today.. Asked her to move in <3


----------



## Zeiro

Molly. I'm moving her in so I can sell her.


----------



## AmyK

Today it's Ruby. Kind of cute. ^^


----------



## Sanaki

Freya!


----------



## xinggan

Stitches! Glad I had space for him, hehe.


----------



## Sawyer2030

Baabra


----------



## Goth

Julian the horse


----------



## Ami Mercury

GaMERCaT said:


> Julian the horse



Unicorn! Also you are so lucky! Ribbot just asked me to leave, so I am TT him out, and going to be resetting for the very same one you mentioned!

Today, I got Beau. He's alright, but I already got Chester, a villager I consider a better Lazy. Now to go, TT Ribbot out and do the reset again....hopefully it won't take to long this time (CURSE YOU MIRA AND CHESTER FOR TAKING SO LONG!)


----------



## Ulua24

Rocket the......strange monkey/gorilla. She is not going to be moving in. XD


----------



## Reaper_Flower

Marina  Whom I plan on giving away.


----------



## BananaMan

Skye. I'd totally take her if I had the space.


----------



## Maude

I think my campsite is defective, does anyone else go weeks with no campers? Since I built it about 4 weeks ago I've only had 1 camper


----------



## Ezamoosh

Fauna was in today, unfortunately I'm full. Of course I get the lovely villager in my main town full of dreamies, and not my cycling town! Sorry Fauna ):


----------



## BananaMan

Maude said:


> I think my campsite is defective, does anyone else go weeks with no campers? Since I built it about 4 weeks ago I've only had 1 camper



It happens sometimes. Last month I went through a three week dry spell when I *really* wanted a 10th villager. Of course now that I have all 10 I'm getting campers just about every single day.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I had Bangle the tiger in my campsite today, on the same day that Rolf told me he wanted to move out. Hmm, I wonder if she tried getting him to run away with her.


----------



## Attribule

Benedict is in my camp today.


----------



## Farobi

After weeks of nobody I finally find Marina on the campgrounds ^0^ She's one of my favorite octopus and thankfully I had enough space to invite her in. Can't wait to see that cute pink blob walking around Malibu. 




~ ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Zura

Stupid Erik!


----------



## jinyoung

fang, aha v.v;

i was bummed out about it, because i want him in my second town, but my main had ten and couldn't take him in.

i won him in an auction though, so everything's ok ^^


----------



## Gingersnap

My last camper was Kevin, and I totally would have let him move in if I had the room.
I've noticed that a camper usually always comes when a villager is moving out or in, is this a proven fact?


----------



## Shokyokudesuka

Genji has camped twice now. Don't really want him.. I'll just have to wait for another villager to camp. 
I swear I never get any good campers.


----------



## Farobi

Genji is currently at my campsite. I already had him in my second town and I don't want to get him again. Plus, I prefer O'hare as my bunny <3


----------



## Goth

Bunnie the bunny


----------



## Saphy

I got Lolly and asked her to move in! I've also had Purrl and O'hare in the past few days.


----------



## Gingersnap

While TTing, Whitney is in my campsite. I'm pretty bummed, if I wasn't full I would love to have her move in but at least it's not one of my dreamies right?


----------



## Ami Mercury

Merengue. AGAIN!!!!


----------



## SirFluffsALot

I haven't had anyone in a week! I'm kind of glad about that, though. I've spent 2 months now trying to get Dizzy to move for room for a dreamie. >:T


----------



## Amalthea

Boomer's in my campsite today! What a cute little aviator penguin, I wish he could stay for a while but I need room for my dreamies ):


----------



## Ras

Annabelle yestaday and Felicity today.  I have an open spot, but I have to reserve it for Freya.  I can't have another fiasco where I invited Ed in and had to wait months to get Erik into town.  If Ankha visits, that may change.


----------



## Bunnii

Mathilda. Interesting looking kangaroo..


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Soleil is currently in my campsite. I was considering getting her to move in because she seems really cute and adorable.


----------



## doveling

Mitzi then Fang!~
took in fang c:


----------



## Farobi

A-ankha is in my campsite! :0
I actually didn't want her but... oh she is so adorable. I couldn't resist asking her to move in hahaha. ;_;
Now I dunno what snooty I like more her or naomi.


----------



## Sharmista

Rosie! <3 I'm glad I could ask her to move in.


----------



## Mako

Chrissy the the peppy rabbit, i wish it were chief or fang since i've been looking for them for a while :Y


----------



## Stitched

Yesterday was Rolf.  Might've taken him in, but my town's full.


----------



## Aidoru

Sydney! I'm so excited for her to move in.


----------



## ALLCAPS

GRIZZLY AAAAAAAAAA

I just saw him again and I miss him so much aaaaaaaaaaa

He was one of my originals in my old town. ; A;


----------



## PockiPops

Skye.
Why can't I have more than 10 villagers?! ;n;


----------



## SirFluffsALot

I have Goldie today. She's cute, but I don't care much for her and my town is [still] full.


----------



## Ami Mercury

GOSH DARN IT MERENGUE!!!


----------



## oak

LUCKY IS IN MY CAMPSITE, YESSSSS. Now I don't have to pay millions of bells for my dreamie :3 I was sad Marshal unexpectedly moved out, but now I have room for my Lucky.


----------



## Titi

I haven't had anyone in my campsite at all for the past week or so. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



noahmeow said:


> LUCKY IS IN MY CAMPSITE, YESSSSS. Now I don't have to pay millions of bells for my dreamie :3 I was sad Marshal unexpectedly moved out, but now I have room for my Lucky.



CONGRATS!


----------



## Celes

HDHJHH JULIAN.


----------



## Leopardfire

I just found Tangy in my campsite while plot resetting for Willow, she's the most popular villager who has ever been there. She was one of my old dreamies, but seeing her in game now makes me not like her as much as I used to.


----------



## Bigkid

My campsite has been empty for weeks


----------



## Leopardfire

Now I've got Mira. I used to _really_ like her before I had dreamies.


----------



## toxapex

Eeeeeeevery time, Animal Crossing. Every time I get one of my dreamies you just HAVE to stick a popular, expensive villager in the campsite that I could have auctio-... er, I mean, _given away_. First it was Bam, then Bunnie, and now Marina? It's as if you are PUNISHING me for being happy, game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and Genji. _Can't forget Genji..._


----------



## Janna

Midge was in my campsite. I recruited her. n_n


----------



## dreamysnowx

Ami Mercury said:


> GOSH DARN IT MERENGUE!!!



LOL Merengue is almost always in your campsite xD She must be addicted to your town :3


----------



## leenaby

I did the campsite reset trick (since I never tried it out and wanted to) and I had Blanche, Becky, Vesta, and Flora in my campsite. Sadly I couldn't take any of them in.  :/


----------



## davidxrawr

First time doing campsite reset and I got Tucker? Should I keep him? 


EDIT: I think I'll keep him, he is unique being a mammoth and after checking the wiki he is one of the 5 lazy villagers I would like


----------



## doveling

gladys, sly and blanche
still resetting..


----------



## rosie789

how do you reset the campsite?


----------



## Ras

You have to go in as a new character on a day you haven't loaded up as mayor or an existing character.  If you see a camper and like them, save your character and then invite them in.  If you don't have a camper or don't like the one who is there, quit without saving and try again with another new character.


----------



## bigger34

Violet, ew, get that thing away ;-;.


----------



## doveling

omg molly ; v ;;;
i was about to buy her out for 10m today.. but luckily i found her in my campsite
; u ;;;;;; happyy <3


----------



## rosie789

thank you so much Ras that was very helpful


----------



## Wholockian

No one, I'm a loner


----------



## Melyora

Gala, she looks cute, but I hope someone cuter will pass by =D Really want an Ostrich or Squirrel.


----------



## xxDianaxx

Diana so happy I restarted xD she's moving in don't need to spend big bells for her now !


----------



## Rendra

Hamlet, and invited him to move into Jayhawk, Yay. He has camped once before (back in August or September) but I had 10 villagers at the time. He isn't a dreamie (I don't have any dreamies), but I did get a ACNL stylist with his picutre on it, so I have sort-of wanted him to live in my town at some point.


----------



## Zeo

I have Zucker in my campsite today.

Sadly, he isn't a dreamie for me, but I know many people would like to have him.


----------



## Feloreena

Tia, not a dreamie for me but I know she's pretty popular. Don't have space to take her in for anyone unfortunately!


----------



## Born2BWild

I had Chow yesterday, and Rasher was there the day before. Unfortunately, I couldn't go three days in a row today...


----------



## Pixlplume

Lily, so cute!
But still no room because none of the people I want to leave are leaving. 

Very sad Lily isn't moving in.


----------



## Ras

Curt.  I have room, but not for Curt.


----------



## french toast

Lionel. :\


----------



## Noel

Leonardo huh. Not a fan of his #.#


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

In the past few days I've had - 

Molly
Whitney
Agent S
Wolfgang

And no room because of Tex. FFFFUUUUU!!


----------



## Titi

Chrissy is in my campsite today, and I'm working on making her move in!
Even though she's not a dreamy, she's cute and I don't have a peppy at the moment.
I'll giver her away when she wants to leave to make room for a dreamy I guess.


----------



## Leopardfire

I found Curlos in Chrome's campsite, and I had space!! <3 I'm so excited, I never thought I'd be lucky enough to find a dreamy like this!


----------



## MightyMunchlax

Tia is in my campsite today and I'm sad I don't have room for her.


----------



## Byngo

Some Chicken, I didn't even talk to her because I despise chicken villagers.


----------



## heichou

i had a kangaroo they scare me with their babies ;o;

i called it "a jazz clown kangaroo"


----------



## mayorvanessa

I had Knox the other day. If I'd invited him, I'd have 3 chickens in my town XD


----------



## meo

Fauna. Was fun to talk to her for a bit.


----------



## toxapex

mayorvanessa said:


> I had Knox the other day. If I'd invited him, I'd have 3 chickens in my town XD



I had knox today! No room, though.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Victoria was in my campsite today. She's okay, but my town is full anyway.


----------



## Pixlplume

Haha, I don't believe you.


----------



## Sumia

Colton. The one before was Zucker.


----------



## louise23

I had cole in my campsite a few days ago


----------



## Farobi

Molly the Normal Duckling.

She's really cute gosh ;A;


----------



## TerryMartin

Blue Bear...


----------



## milktea

bettina c:

why is it that campsite visitors are so rare, i think i get them like once every two months


----------



## Nouris

Elvis ~


----------



## Rika092

chief~~ He's cool but i found his eyes a bit weird..


----------



## Sharmista

Zucker <3


----------



## Valth001

Becky


----------



## xxDianaxx

Marshal not a dreamie but I'll keep him xD


----------



## trafalgar

Dora the mouse... Or was it Doris?


----------



## Ami Mercury

Papi


----------



## Ras

Biff


----------



## AmyK

Nooohoho... It's Bianca... I would've let her move in if I had room! Such a bummer...


----------



## Melyora

Klaus today. Don't like the look of him. 

I have quite some campers in my town =P One every 2-3 days. I've only invited Blanche so far, and now my town is full...


----------



## Pixlplume

I had Drift.


----------



## Farobi

Lionel the Smug Lion

He looks cool but yeah...


----------



## Ami Mercury

Al, he seems cool.


----------



## kasane

TANGY! 

Right after I TT'ed out Friga


----------



## Ami Mercury

Fang. He seems alright to me. Al seemed like a bit of a better camper to be honest.......


----------



## nammie

Francine!! ahh shes so cute but I'm full sigh


----------



## heirabbit

Ed the horse.


----------



## Ami Mercury

*HOPPER!!!!!!!!!!! *



WELCOME BACK BUDDY!!!!!


----------



## littlemissbookworm

No one in my campsite today but I had Purrl yesterday. No room for her yet as Gabi isn't moving out for another three days


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Angus the Bull is in mine, he probably wont be moving in though.


----------



## Byngo

Peewee

BLECH


----------



## rosie789

Amelia is currently camping!


----------



## Ami Mercury

I GOT HIM MOVED IN RIGHT NEXT TO ME!!!! WELCOME BACK HOPPER! MY ULTIMATE DREAMIE VILLAGER!!!!!!


----------



## Ami Mercury

Alright, TTed back to today, after getting Hopper moved in. I had a camper. Merengue. Hopper, just filled in my last slot, but I think he's better anyway.

If I got Merengue, I am a bit worried conversations with her would get a bit......stale!


----------



## Xanarcah

Fauna!

She's going to move in~


----------



## Maude

After 3+ weeks with absolutely no campers! I had Deirdre today, she is moving in 

The only thing is, I had given up hope of getting villagers in my game and just bought a second copy for cycling too.


----------



## Lars

for like 2 and a half month my campsite has been empty...
i can't even remember the last one in there...


----------



## Diclonius217

Francine!! I know I'm very lucky to get her because she's very popular along with Chrissy, but I think I'll pass on letting her move in.


----------



## Sanaki

Zucker


----------



## Leopardfire

After hours of campsite resetting, Lolly! :3 She's moving to Chrome~

I've yet to get anyone in Celadon recentley... :c


----------



## kindakooky

Had Diva the frog camping in my town today.  She's moving in.


----------



## cIementine

*Skye and Lucky were my most recent and let them both in <3*


----------



## Sharmista

Miranda. My town is currently full so I'm glad it wasn't a dreamie.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

Rasher.  He's pretty cool looking, but not someone I'm looking for.  I like the campsite just to see other villagers, even if I don't particularly want them.


----------



## Sepherana

I got Lucky. My town is full, but I wouldn't have taken him anyway.


----------



## Ras

I was doing some camper resetting and had Dotty and Wolfgang.  I already have Wolfgang or I probably would have taken him.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Rasher. I actually like him.


----------



## LegendofCesar

Midge is in my campsite...I would probably have taken her.


----------



## nammie

Bonbon today!! She's alright...


----------



## Brendino

I had Violet in my campsite last night. I'm not all that fond of the gorilla villagers, so I didn't ask her to move in.


----------



## rynnyvinny

harry was in it yesterday... [shudders] so gross looking...


----------



## Talon

Pietro is camping. I already have 10 villagers so he couldn't move in. I lost a game with him & he bought my sapphire for 377 bells.


----------



## ichigo

A bird named Jitters, who I've never seen before.


----------



## Ami Mercury

rynnyvinny said:


> harry was in it yesterday... [shudders] so gross looking...



I love the hippos, but Harry....no..


----------



## Ras

Harry's an awesome guy. He's just misunderstood.


----------



## AmyK

Sheldon, but not Cooper.


----------



## Farobi

I got mooose yesterday and goose now WHHAT IS THIS


----------



## Venn

I got Pate today.


----------



## littlemissbookworm

Ankha is in my campsite and she is one of my dreamies!!! After endless games of rock, paper, scissors I finally got her to move in!!!  I may be a little excited as this was my favourite dreamie to get!


----------



## Ami Mercury

littlemissbookworm said:


> Ankha is in my campsite and she is one of my dreamies!!! After endless games of rock, paper, scissors I finally got her to move in!!!  I may be a little excited as this was my favourite dreamie to get!



congrats!


----------



## Chris

Willow. Contemplating whether or not to ask her to move in.


----------



## estypest

Flora is in the camp in my second town. Sorry second Flora, but I already have your twin in my first town !


----------



## Stalfos

Harry...





Uhm, no.


----------



## Silverwind

I loaded my cycling town today and had a shock to see Julian in it! *gasp* Thank goodness I have a slot open!

Reminds me of how I campsite reset back then in my main town to no avail. :/ I managed to get Julian to move into my main town by trading Bam so now both my towns have a Julian LOL!


----------



## woodlandmermaid

I had Freya yesterday! c=


----------



## Melyora

littlemissbookworm said:


> Ankha is in my campsite and she is one of my dreamies!!! After endless games of rock, paper, scissors I finally got her to move in!!!  I may be a little excited as this was my favourite dreamie to get!



Congratz! =D 

No one in my campsite today. I hope I will get a sweet new villager soon, I'm at 9 at the moment so I have room ^^


----------



## Hirisa

Merry. She looks like she has false teeth, and forgot to wear them, so I invited her to move in. In my alt town, my last camper was Shep.


----------



## Valth001

Knox


----------



## Ami Mercury

NOTHING!!!!


----------



## PopteenPrincess

I got Hamlet yesterday. Ever since I got all my dreamies it's like the storm subsided. xD


----------



## french toast

Naomi. :\


----------



## BluebellLight

Bluebell: None
Kitten: Stitches :3 is it a 100% that someone outside a town can NOT adopt a villager from my campsite.


----------



## french toast

BluebellLight said:


> Bluebell: None
> Kitten: Stitches :3 is it a 100% that someone outside a town can NOT adopt a villager from my campsite.


Yes, 100%.


----------



## Ras

Tangy.


----------



## Ras

Sweet little Lolly.  I'd be pretty upset if I didn't have her in my other town, but it's fun to visit her here for today.


----------



## Silverwind

Was cycling through the afternoon and I found Julian and Marshal, both via the campsite. Gasp! Luckily I had space... Meanwhile, Zucker moved in as a 9th villager. :O I was like wondering what sorcery was that! xD


----------



## Reindeer

Beau. I'm letting him move in so I can hopefully finally get rid of Rocket. Apart from that, I'm sure somebody will want him when he's ready to move out.


----------



## Farobi

Reindeer said:


> Beau. I'm letting him move in so I can hopefully finally get rid of Rocket. Apart from that, I'm sure somebody will want him when he's ready to move out.



I love your avatar.

Olivia is in my campsite today.


----------



## Sanaki

Ankha was in my cycling town yesterday.


----------



## FancyThat

O'Hare is in my campsite today, he's hat is so cute .


----------



## Sharmista

Pekoe


----------



## Gifti3

Muffy the sheep and I just convinced her to move in.


----------



## Farobi

I got Marina =)

TT'd a year after ... she's still there xD


----------



## Maude

Drago, I like him, alas I am full, maybe next time


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Coach is in the campsite today.


----------



## Wildroses

Croque right now. He sold me a kitchen sink. I had Molly yesterday and convinced her to move in, poor sucker. Little does she know once you move to my town, you are not allowed to leave.


----------



## Noel

Elmer. /cash register noises
Time to exploit the heck out of him.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Naomi's in my campsite today. No thanks.


----------



## Ami Mercury

M....M...MIRA!!!!!!!! MY FINAL DREAMIE!!!!! WELCOME HOME!!!!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

Stinky. o: 


I was thinking about inviting him him, but then I was strolling around my town and found Keaton's plot instead. .-.


----------



## Airen

Why couldn't Rodney have moved yesterday? She is SO CUTE and would match perfectly with Freya (until I would have given her away, that is.)


----------



## purple888

...Tangy.... T.T 

My town is full because of Marshal's plot, but then it IS Marshal.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Airen said:


> Why couldn't Rodney have moved yesterday? She is SO CUTE and would match perfectly with Freya (until I would have given her away, that is.)



Ohhhhh, tough luck. I got my Marina from the campsite! But so sad, you were full!


----------



## Airen

Ami Mercury said:


> Ohhhhh, tough luck. I got my Marina from the campsite! But so sad, you were full!



Haha I shouldn't have checked since I have 10 anyways, but curiosity gets the better of me.


----------



## Leopardfire

Here are all the villagers who have visited my campsite while I've been plot resetting for Lolly:

Gigi
Purrl </3
Beau
Reene
Julian
Peaches
Butch </3
Mitzi </3
Hippeux

Why must my game torture we with all these cool tier one villagers and my dreamies. ;.;


----------



## Melyora

Hamlet! He looks cute and nice,plus he's a Jock. Currently Rory is my only Jock, and I love him dearly, but I think I will let him go sooner or later =) Gotta keep the villagers coming and going.


----------



## Leopardfire

I got Lucha naturally today in Chrome... He's alright, but I wouldn't move him in even if I had space.


----------



## Sumia

Kid Cat. Hesitating to let him move in and giveaway him or something for someone who wants him >>


----------



## SparkRaid

None, nobody has been to my town in ages. Idk why.


----------



## wander80

I got derwin the duck


----------



## Sumia

*whoops, posted twice here, nvm*


----------



## Fairytale

Ankha. No room, this is the third time that I've no room.


----------



## mousehole

Vic the viking helmet wearing cow.... Shudder... didn't even say hello to him.


----------



## charyse

I just had Cookie but no room


----------



## Sharmista

Axel.


----------



## Ami Mercury

mousehole said:


> Vic the viking helmet wearing cow.... Shudder... didn't even say hello to him.



He's at least one of the better bulls though.


----------



## alitwick

Tipper. I don't even care.



Sumia said:


> Kid Cat. Hesitating to let him move in and giveaway him or something for someone who wants him >>


You totally should since he's my dreamie. There are others who have him as one of their dreamies, I'm sure.


----------



## Sumia

alitwick said:


> Tipper. I don't even care.
> 
> 
> You totally should since he's my dreamie. There are others who have him as one of their dreamies, I'm sure.



Indeed, I was searching a little if there were some people interested here and there, before making up my choice. I think he already popped up in my campsite twice at least ? Anyway. He just accepted my invitation. As soon as I can, I'll propose him in the villager trading Plaza forum  ~


----------



## Maude

Gladys, she shot me down though  Said my town was nice but she had to go home, boo....Ah, well I was not sure if I really wanted her or not because she didn't fit the theme fully.


----------



## blackroserandom

Sprinkle was in mine yesterday but I didn't invite her. Waiting for another penguin.


----------



## Chris

Marcel the dog. He's kinda weird looking. I think he'd look better if his fur was black rather than green.


----------



## Farobi

I got Marcie the Pink Kangaroo.


----------



## Hirisa

mousehole said:


> *Vic the viking helmet wearing cow*.... Shudder... didn't even say hello to him.



I like Vic! I just got his pic last night.


----------



## Ras

Vic looks like John Travolta (that may just be me).


----------



## Rika092

Lucky!

He's cool but kinda creeps me out haha


----------



## Javocado

I had Tia the elephant today.
That's the 2nd time in a month .-.


----------



## Javocado

I had Tia the elephant today.
That's the 2nd time in a month .-.


----------



## RhinoK

I have Carmen the rabbit
hm


----------



## SilverBullet00

I have Axel today, strange thing is that he was in my campsite yesterday as well.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Lily is in my campsite today.
I had never seen her in game until today... She is actually kinda cute. =3


----------



## U s a g i

Beau was in my campsite but my town was full lol. I knew I shouldn't have allowed Ruby to move in!


----------



## Maude

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Lily is in my campsite today.
> I had never seen her in game until today... She is actually kinda cute. =3



I have Lily she is a good villager, very cute and always friendly 

So I seem to be getting more campers now but twice I have tried to get a camper to move in and been turned down, even though I have spots. Does anyone know  the rough percentage of rejection? So far it hasn't been anyone I was crazy about but I would be crushed if it was a dreamie


----------



## woodlandmermaid

Agnes is in town today c= I finally have a camper while I have an open spot but I don't really want her cx


----------



## Ras

Maude said:
			
		

> So I seem to be getting more campers now but twice I have tried to get a camper to move in and been turned down, even though I have spots. Does anyone know the rough percentage of rejection? So far it hasn't been anyone I was crazy about but I would be crushed if it was a dreamie



If you have a space and they give you the option of moving in, they can be moved in 100% of the time.  It just might take a lot of persistence on your part.  Winnie was stubborn as a mule and it was over an hour before she finally agreed to move in.  I don't complain a lot about anything about New Leaf, but that was a strange decision.  Before I knew you could always eventually get them, I let some get away.


----------



## Xanarcah

Boomer, in my main town, and Teddy, AGAIN, in Fiore. 

Teddy really really likes camping in my town...


----------



## Capella

Maple AGAIN this was the second time she came here..


----------



## Junetta

Cheif! He's my favorite cranky villager so I definitely asked him to move in!


----------



## skweegee

Tex.


----------



## Melyora

Nobody today, Hamlet is moving on tomorrow as he was my camper yesterday and now I'm at my 10 villager limit ^^'


----------



## Leopardfire

So I failed campsite resetting yesterday, and decided to reset once more this morning, thinking it would be funny if it took me one try to get one of the villagers I wanted the most: Rosie, Winnie, Butch, Purrl, or Eunice, as I hadn't seen one decent villager. Lo and behold, Rosie was in my campsite for the first reset. <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ana.


----------



## Riobelle

Bill.


----------



## Keke

Sally the orange squirrel.


----------



## Fairytale

Paula the uchi bear, it's the third time now. I just don't like her..


----------



## SolarInferno

Dora the white mouse. I'd take her in if I could get rid of Cyrano, but meh...


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Bruce is. I haven't had a camper for a while, so I was glad to see him.


----------



## Straw hat

Today I got Rooney! 

Some of my top campers were Julian, Shep and Sprinkle, so far I can remember.

Texting from phone, sorry.


----------



## milktea

olivia!! c: she's so cute, i want her to move in cause I realized I have no cats in my town ;v;
but my town is full ahh oh well


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I have Felicity.


----------



## itzafennecfox

Friga, but not gonna ask her to move in.


----------



## Maude

Ras said:


> If you have a space and they give you the option of moving in, they can be moved in 100% of the time.  It just might take a lot of persistence on your part.  Winnie was stubborn as a mule and it was over an hour before she finally agreed to move in.  I don't complain a lot about anything about New Leaf, but that was a strange decision.  Before I knew you could always eventually get them, I let some get away.



Thank you for the reply, it's good to know that if I don't give up they will change their mind  It does seem odd though that they would make them say no like that, because not all players use forums or would persist in asking to find out.


----------



## marigoldilocks

I've got Nan camping today. She's pretty cute, but I'm not asking her to stay. I'm on the hunt for a specific villager.


----------



## Fairytale

Violet was always camping in my last town, after three times she moved in when I had 8 villagers. So I didn't ask her to move in. Now, I'm having Paula for the third time, and she is moving in too! She's moving in from a other town named Serphia.. So, if a villager stays in my campingsite for three times, then they decide to move in. But I had Gruff, didn't ask him to move in.


----------



## yourlilemogirl

a female duck (though she looks like a dude) named Pate. Never seen/heard of her before! :0
Almost considered inviting her in because of that.


----------



## franzi

Ankha! Jesus I'm so happy ;v;


----------



## MagicalCat590

Yesterday, I found Butch from my husband's town camping out in my campsite.


----------



## Sumia

Rosie ~


----------



## charyse

I just got Diana in mine I'm so happy I could cry there was no way I was gonna get her any other way


----------



## Zappo09

Bill the Duck is in my town today.


----------



## oak

In my cycling town I got Kyle, Pietro & Ankha today  Thank you campsite gods


----------



## Maven2379

Rory the lion is in mine


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Blanche.
She seems cute. owo


----------



## Ami Mercury

Maven2379 said:


> Rory the lion is in mine



He is awesome!


----------



## Leopardfire

I got Skye today in Celadon, which is great because I like her, but don't love her. She's a neat camper who I'll enjoy having for today, and not have any regrets with. ^^ I have a full town, so if I had gotten Phoebe, I would have blown a fuse.


----------



## Chris

Savannah is in mine today.  She's cute but I'm not going to ask her to move in.


----------



## monk

portia :3 i am a fan of dog villagers but too bad T___T i have 10 villagers and i love them all!


----------



## Boidoh

Freya, not a dreamie but I'll keep her.


----------



## doctor creeper

Melba! She's really cute but I don't want three normals.


----------



## RhinoK

Beau
And he's moving in
Mwah xox


----------



## french toast

Chops...


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> Beau
> And he's moving in
> Mwah xox


Eyy, we're Beau breaus.

Throughout the day I've had a couple of weirdos show up in my Lemuria campsite.
Pancetti, Peggy, Olaf (who looked really cool, but no space), Mallary, and Peck.

Beau is finished with moving into my main town tomorrow (finally).


----------



## Paperboy012305

Margie. It was a surprise to see her in the campsite because she was in the AC movie.


----------



## Sanaki

Julian was in my cycling town's site today.


----------



## Xanarcah

Stitches!


I can't believe it took me THIS LONG for him to show up in one of my towns. Gonna move him in~


----------



## Ami Mercury

Xanarcah said:


> Stitches!
> 
> 
> I can't believe it took me THIS LONG for him to show up in one of my towns. Gonna move him in~



Just got my 2nd copy of the game today! After a bit of resetting I settled with one with Stitches as a starter!


----------



## Hirisa

Marshal. I see enough of this guy in my husbands town.


----------



## ACNiko

Cranston, he will move in to my town!


----------



## Sharmista

Punchy, he will move in <3


----------



## Maude

Agent S, really made me work for a move in too, I don't know how many games we played


----------



## Yuu

Pippy. Ick I'm not too fond of her design... (mostly the colourization).


----------



## Riobelle

Drift is in my main town and Puddles was in my cycle town. Neither of which I want...


----------



## woodlandmermaid

I had anabelle yesterday!


----------



## Tropicana

The red squirrel


----------



## BluebellLight

while trying to get unwanteds out I got Boone AND peewee
eww


----------



## cIementine

*I last had Tom. Didn't have room though, sadly.*


----------



## Ami Mercury

Anur Transyl's first camper is....Muffy!


----------



## BluebellLight

omfg
get muffy
OR get all the cats
all of them
i'm 7/10 of the way to getting all my cats
I have a problem.


----------



## Ami Mercury

BluebellLight said:


> omfg
> get muffy
> OR get all the cats
> all of them
> i'm 7/10 of the way to getting all my cats
> I have a problem.



I already reset. And so far I have done it 5 times and EVERYTIME I have had a camper. I have gotten; Muffy, Bluebear, Colton, Fang, and Monique. I think I have found a new camp trick!

However I am looking for; Rocco/Nana/Snake/Amelia/Tucker/Shari/Merengue


----------



## BluebellLight

bbbut bluebear is so cute


----------



## Ami Mercury

BluebellLight said:


> bbbut bluebear is so cute



I agree, I just don't WANT her.


----------



## Ropera

I have Amelia today.I wasn't planning on having her as a villager but I'm kinda tempted now.


----------



## itzafennecfox

I have Pudge, but not gonna invite him in.


----------



## Fairytale

Violet. Not taking her.


----------



## Ras

Skye. I will NOT be taking her!  But, only because I have her in my other town. Haha. 

For some reason, I feel a strong desire to take her again since I love her so much, but it'd be silly.


----------



## Sumia

TTing like a dead bored corpse to make a specific move out since too many hours and checking for fun my campsite. I wasn't expecting to see freaking Marshal in there right now.


----------



## Adventure9

Flurry... but I couldn't I ask her to move in because my town is filled up with ugly people T-T


----------



## charyse

I have Molly the cute duck I'm gutted  town is full


----------



## Hot

Julian. I'm getting a rein of "popular" villagers in my cycling town, it seems.


----------



## Reindeer

Yesterday I had Mallary in my campsite. Today I have Tipper. Apparently my main town is a popular place to go camping now.


----------



## Darumy

Beau today. I still don't quite see the brilliance of his sleepy deer-ness but he was a cutie.


----------



## Ras

Sterling the silly toucan.


----------



## Sumia

Zell.


----------



## Gummysaur

charyse said:


> I have Molly the cute duck I'm gutted  town is full



you poor soul...Molly is the second cutest villager in the game 

I have Rowan in my campsite. I wouldn't take him in even if my town was empty.


----------



## witchbaby

wendy!





i invited her in because i think the sheep are too cute and want a new peppy since i never really bonded with twiggy


----------



## Pixlplume

Tank.

I already have a rhino, even though my jock will be moving out soon. :O


----------



## Ras

Frobert.  Kind of a doofy looking little guy.


----------



## nammie

While TTing I got Ruby and Gaston today  both are pretty cute!!! I like Gaston's impressive moustache lol


----------



## Airen

Genji in my cycling town. I'm excited because now I can transfer him over to my main town. Just gotta get Lucky out first.


----------



## Ettienne

Hopper! And I feel a little bad that I can't let anyone come and take him from the campsite, as I've seen two or three people looking for him recently. x.x


----------



## charyse

Gummysaur said:


> you poor soul...Molly is the second cutest villager in the game
> 
> I have Rowan in my campsite. I wouldn't take him in even if my town was empty.


right! she's so cute but I'm holding out for Lolly anyway


----------



## Regina Cordium

Monique today. I've barely gotten any campers and it's been almost three weeks ;w; I just want to get some of my dreamies, man.


----------



## Straw hat

Today I have Moe! I know know really why, but this cat makes me actually really calm.






My experiences will him probably never be forgotten. Oh my, Moe.


----------



## Maven2379

Shep the dog.


----------



## LauraLooLaa

Roscoe, I wasn't sure about him so didn't let him move in.


----------



## lazuli

*currently plot resettin for sprinkle an ivve found stinky, a cub, and beau ;-;
i knoww theres more but i cant think of em right noww*


----------



## Rhyrem

I have Moe today, too. But I don't like it (and my town is full right now because Caroline is going to move in), so hopefully I won't be seeing his ugly face in a lot of time.


----------



## jiheishou

I had Kabuki in my campsite just a few days ago but my town was full :C


----------



## Campy

Chrissy! She was being really stubborn and kept saying she couldn't leave her old town, but as soon as I handed the game to my brother to give it a try she wanted to play a move-in game.  Luckily I won in one go; it was a game of rock, paper, scissors and she played scissors four times in a row, haha.


----------



## cIementine

_Fang. 

Which makes me sad because he's a dreamy and I was full :c_


----------



## leenaby

I had Agent S visiting and then a few days later, Peggy. I did like seeing Agent S though. I was hoping to do a campsite restart but I gave up on that so those were the only ones I saw. Oh, and I did have Jambette but my town was full when she dropped by.


----------



## Ras

A stupid-looking bear called Chow.


----------



## Melyora

Tia, she looks lovely (she's tea!) and I don't have a Normal villager anymore (Celia moved out). So after lots of talking and playing a game she decided to move in! Took me really some time, I invited her several times and she said like 5 times that she can't leave her town and friends behind... I actually had to quit and restart for her to finally agree to play a game to decide...


----------



## schureps

Stinky, but my town was full :c


----------



## Sumia

Had Deirdre yesterday.


----------



## debinoresu

my last camper was alfonso. hes alright. I feel like he was in the ac movie?


----------



## Valth001

Freya


----------



## Sharmista

Bill


----------



## Ras

Ankha!  T.T

I didn't even reset for her.  Why would I, since I'm at ten?  Oh, well.


----------



## cherche

ribbot


----------



## Sumia

Damn. Pashmina is here but I'm full & resetting. Will be next time.


----------



## Hirisa

Julian. Nope.


----------



## Straw hat

*GUESS WHO DECIDED TO SHOW UP TODAY*







*CUBE, THE COOLEST PENGUIN AROUND! *ALSO MY DREAMIE

*and I have 10 villagers haha*
hahahahahaha

oh well! I've made quite a bunch of bells with him, and it was really nice to see him by person. Next time, Cube!​


----------



## nammie

Winnie yesterday, Cally today 
the star on winnie's head was so cute hehe


----------



## Boidoh

Merengue, AGAIN, and I have 10 villagers, AGAIN!


----------



## Xanarcah

Gala. 

She's cuuuute~


----------



## ~Yami~

Bonbon!! I love her a lot, but i have no space in my town for her....


----------



## Regina Cordium

Nobody today. It's just as well; Beardo placed his house today and idk if I would've even been able to ask anyone in.


----------



## Blaziken257

Rhonda showed up at my campsite today:







I like this normal rhino, but unfortunately, I already have 10 villagers in my town! Oh well. The same thing happened months before when Fauna showed up at my campsite; back then, I also had 10 villagers at that time, and I was really bummed out because I wanted her. I can't believe it happened with Rhonda now... Maybe she'll appear again one day, bigfoot.


----------



## Sharmista

Mathilda


----------



## Jake

i have eloise today


----------



## Silvermist

Pierce


----------



## Sanaki

Chrissy lol


----------



## Pixlplume

Nan the goat! But I just had Sprinkle move in. <3


----------



## BananaMan

Coco! I've had a vacancy in my town for two weeks with absolutely no campers since then and I was SO close to just caving in and trying to find a villager giveaway here to fill the void. Then this morning I was greeted by that wonderful orange tent and it only took 10 minutes to convince her to move in. 

There were two giveaways yesterday (Walker and Bam) that I almost asked if I could have but I'm glad I didn't because I've been wanting Coco for a while. Happy day.


----------



## Sumia

Just saw Lobo.


----------



## Nataku

No one today, but I had butch the dog there the other day.


----------



## autiebug

I've had my first camper in days and it's Samson. :c I'm torn because I want a fresh face in the village, but on the other hand I don't like jocks all that much...decisions, decisions....


----------



## fairyring

moe is visiting today :3


----------



## FancyThat

Poncho is in my campsite today .


----------



## Blockmayus

Phoebe! Decided to invite her because she seems popular enough for me to eventualy trade her away, also I havent had a single uchi ever since I started the game and I really like some of their PWPs + Her house is so nice.


----------



## Geneva

Bud the lion! Anyone want him?


----------



## Clefable

Maple was in my campsite yesterday and I was so angry because I already have 10 villagers...this is the second time she's appeared when my town is full, too. I could have given someone a really nice dreamie...


----------



## SirFluffsALot

I have Broccolo, currently. I'm not a fan of mice villagers, so I'll pass. :T


----------



## Xanarcah

Sprinkle. o:

I'm torn because I really want to take her in, but I'm also at 9 villagers and don't want to give up my free space just in case someone I'm actually looking for comes along...


----------



## Fairytale

No one since a few weeks.


----------



## Punchies

Bombergirl said:


> No one since a few weeks.



Same here lol. Don't need new campers anyway


----------



## Valth001

Peggy


----------



## Silvermist

Lobo & he's moving in <3


----------



## Leopardfire

I found Hamphrey in Celadon! He's a cutie, but I don't think I would have taken him in, even if I had space.


----------



## Ras

Fauna in Pangola, which takes me full circle.  She was my first camper here, and I didn't know I could persist and get her to move in.  I have no spaces now, but I have Fauna in another town so it doesn't matter!


----------



## woodlandmermaid

I have lobo today~


----------



## Flyffel

Invited Beau into my cycling town. His name is Martin in German (I play in German), so in my game he shares his name with my little brother. :')


----------



## bigger34

Diva in Eversong today.


----------



## Leopardfire

I got Charlise in Celadon, I can't believe I got two campers in a row, I usually only get one every other week or more.


----------



## Sharmista

Kid Cat. I already love him and his cute facial expressions. So he moves in <3


----------



## Sepherana

Stitches. Second time I've gotten him with no space in my town..


----------



## lazuli

*moe. someone is supposed to movve in today but i dont see their plot anywwhere*


----------



## Xanarcah

Lopez~

I was down to 8 villagers and going to TT for a new move-in, but then I saw I had a tent and just decided to go with him instead of leaving it up to chance.


----------



## Silvermist

Agent S


----------



## bwilkes

Velma, who is saying she wants to move in. I'm glad that I already have ten villagers


----------



## Xanarcah

T-Bone.

He's in on the same day Punchy is putting his plot down, though...


----------



## Punchies

Octavian


----------



## lazuli

*I HAD SAID THAT MOE SHOWED UP AND I CONSIDERED KEEPING HIM FO A WHILE BUT THEN I DECIDED TO TRY AND GET A NORMAL AND FANG'S PLOT TURNED UP.
FANG IS ONE OF MY DREAMIES.
HIS HOUSE WAS IN AN ODD SPOT, CAUSING ME TO REDO SOME PATHS AND TREE AREAS (ALTHOUGH I NOW LIKE THE PATH BETTER) BUT I DO. NOT. CARE.*


----------



## FancyThat

Mint is in my campsite today.


----------



## doctor creeper

Beardo! I'd take him but I have no space.


----------



## Princesspunkk

Savannah! I can't decide if I want her to move in or not.


----------



## hanzy

Zucker…again. I could kill Phil right now for taking up space in my town. WHY WON'T HE MOVE Dx


----------



## Rika092

Tia, for the second time! But my town is still full.. gahhhh!!


----------



## Glikk

Whitney. I know she's popular but...Keep on camping Whitney, because you're not moving in.


----------



## Anal

some disgusting pig creature


----------



## Ropera

Bangle,I'm not taking her I already have Bianca as my peppy tiger villager and I don't need to feel like I have two of her.


----------



## Talon

Timbra. I'm not having her move in as there are others I want instead.


----------



## Gingersnap

Hamphrey, again.
No sir you cannot move in no matter how many times you camp.


----------



## Ras

It seems like a lot lately. I found Camofrog late last night, and Eloise followed right after. I feel like she looks more normal than snooty.


----------



## LindseyKate04

I haven't seen anyone in my camp site in a long time! At least three weeks! I guess I happen to keep missing the days when someone decides to stop by. I have a full town anyway, so I guess it doesn't matter.

I love the camp site so much. The very first villager who ever camped in my town was Kyle, and I knew that I wanted him the second I walked in. I wasn't familiar with the villagers new to New Leaf yet, so I had never heard of him. I saw that he was my favorite Animal Crossing animal, and a bit of a rocker, so I needed him. He is still my favorite villager <3 wow this sounds so cheesy and terrible hahaha but oH WELL LET ME DO WHAT I WANT <3


----------



## Clefable

Rhonda's camping in Azulia today! I was so nervous to see the tent because of the tiny chance that it could have been one of my dreamies ;n; luckily she's not, and Tucker is moving out, so in case a dreamie DOES decide to camp in the near future, I'll actually have space this time!


----------



## Leopardfire

I got a camper in each town today, which is pretty neat. Ruby was in Chrome, and Mallary was in Celadon.


----------



## mollymayhem

Caroline was there today. I got her to move in, but it took a really long time. :/


----------



## Pixlplume

Hamphrey's in my sister's town. :3


----------



## Souji

Rosie! I'm inviting her to my town, since I'm not sure if I want to keep my peppy rabbit villagers >w>;


----------



## Brendino

Just had Savannah in my campsite. If I didn't already have 7 female villagers in town I probably would've asked her to move in, but I'd prefer to have a Smug or Jock move in before I get another girl in town.


----------



## ethre

Nobody's in my campsite at the moment, but the last two Ive seen are Stitches and Muffy in my campsite. My town had ten villagers already, though


----------



## Punchies

Curlos


----------



## Snegurochka

curly.
no thanks.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Egbert and the day before it was Peggy the pig... No thanks guys. xD


----------



## Melyora

Francine yesterday. I know she's quite well-liked, but I already have two Snooty's so I didn't take her in. Today nobody in my campsite ^^


----------



## Leopardfire

Nibbles visited Celadon today! I prefer Peanut for a peppy squirrel, but she is cute. ^^ I've been getting so many campers, it's insane.


----------



## Wildroses

Coach. Even if there was room in my town I doubt I'd have tried to keep him.


----------



## Libertae

I had Whitney yesterday.

Too bad I was plot resetting for my 9th villager


----------



## Bambath

Bella the mouse is currently in my campsite. It was nice to see her because she'd been a friend in previous games (mostly City Folk)


----------



## Silvermist

Tipper


----------



## lazuli

Eunice. She's cute but I'm not going to move her in.


----------



## Geneva

Gigi! Bleh....


----------



## Ropera

Drake,he's kind of cute but I'm not taking him.


----------



## Clefable

Goldie's in the Everfree campsite for the second time! If only Kid Cat was leaving a day earlier u_u oh well, I already have four normal neighbors in Everfree anyway. But she's very cute ^u^


----------



## Pixlplume

Lionel. It's odd to hear his voice. He seems really manly, and to have a smug voice is just odd.


----------



## Wildroses

Cranston. He comes from a bizarre town where the pears are round. Or maybe he just wanted to cheat me out of some more bells to sell me his exotic lamp at a higher price.


----------



## Punchies

Baabara


----------



## GenjiNinji

Coco the (creepy) gyroid bunny on the exact same day Piertro's house appeared.


----------



## Punchies

GenjiNinji said:


> Coco the (creepy) gyroid bunny on the exact same day Piertro's house appeared.



lol. sucks to be you right now. but Coco's not that bad


----------



## lucylulu

Ankha!! I'm not a fan but I know people seem to absolutely love her so I got her to move in <33


----------



## Mario3DWorld777

Gaston.


----------



## Silvermist

Hugh


----------



## hanzy

Samson today. Whitney yesterday ._.


----------



## bwilkes

Nana  :3 and she's moving in


----------



## silver_shroud

lucylulu said:


> Ankha!! I'm not a fan but I know people seem to absolutely love her so I got her to move in <33



I got Ankha to move in today too! I was thinking of going for Merengue for my tenth and final spot, but when I saw her pretty face turn up in my campsite I couldn't pass up the opportunity.


----------



## GenjiNinji

Peanut, but she's stubborn about moving in.


----------



## scarfboyxiv

Today it's som duck. I dunno which one (I know it's not Molly), and I wouldn't check to see who it is unless it's someone I want... which that would mean I know who it is in my campsite today.


----------



## silver_shroud

Aughh, I just loaded up my other town and found Marina camping out... of course, I am already at my villager max


----------



## Ami Mercury

Just got my Download guests in Dragon Quest IX. So I was able to return to New Leaf. First thing I noticed in Neo Mercury was a Camper. Went inside just for fun, since I have a full town and will never willingly let any of the 10 go.

Inside was....Octavian! My favorite of the Octopi. I can't take him, but I already have him in Tartarus.

Now to camp reset in Tartarus.


----------



## Naiad

Cookie ;__; 3rd time she's camped in my town, 3rd time without space.


----------



## Straw hat

Today I got *Sparro*, the jock bird! He's really cute, and fit the jocks perfectly.

 Rudy and Bam are proud of him.


----------



## Maruchan

4 campers in a row while I'm plot-setting...=__= 
Harry <-- I've never ever exit the campsite so lightening-ly fast...
Diana <-- good that I am not looking for her, as no one is moving.
Boomer, then followed by some frog.


----------



## Maven2379

Jullian is here today


----------



## scarfboyxiv

Today, Kyle is camping out in my town! If I didn't have a full town already, I'd be begging him to move in. He seems like a very nice wolf and it'd be nice to have a different animal for a change of pace here. Though if anyone wants him, you're welcome to contact me and take him (if that's even possible... I dunno if it is for the campsite).

He's one of those characters I'd like, but he's not dreamie quality.


----------



## senb0

Bones was my latest camper, and I'm very angry.​


----------



## Umbvix

Grizzly, at the moment. A couple of days ago, I had Mitzi and she's moved in now hehe.


----------



## Gingersnap

Nobody since both of my towns have no campsite...
I think my last one was Gruff though.


----------



## spacedog

kyle! im so sad, my town is full so i cant ask him to move in ;n;


----------



## Libertae

Lily in my camp; she's adorable but not exactly who I plan to move in as my 10th villager.


----------



## estypest

After 3 cats in a row I had Papi pop up, invited him in


----------



## Melyora

Yesterday nobody, haven't come around to check today yet, but I'm full with 10 villagers. Rory is moving out the 23th though, so I'm looking forward to campers!

Lolly was my latest camper, and she moved in.


----------



## Hot

Roscoe's in my campsite. I don't know anyone who wants him, so I'll just wait for another.


----------



## Rodeo

Yuka, and I can't let her in, and I'm really upset.


----------



## Doll

Chevre, she's pretty cute c: If only there weren't so much cute normals..


----------



## Rodeo

Doll said:


> Chevre, she's pretty cute c: If only there weren't so much cute normals..


Almost all of the normal villagers are so fantastic and adorable.


----------



## Leopardfire

Peewee is camping in Celadon today... Whenever he does the "glee" emotion, it looks like he's biting his fists. o.o'


----------



## Chiffu

Punchy is in my campsite...and i'm full //cries


----------



## shayminskyforme88

I got Shari a while ago, but I skipped her. Now, I have Cyrano, also skipping.


----------



## lazuli

Bunnie. I don't really want her and my friend already has her in his town. This is the second time she's camped here.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Naomi, skipped her. Hope Diana will camp again sometime tonight.


----------



## Titi

Pippy today! She is so cute omg, didn't expect that.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

Flurry was in my campsite last night. Nobody was here this morning though. Town's full so I couldn't let her in. :c


----------



## Glaceon2000

I got Nan in my campsite yesterday. I wasn't full, so I invited her to move in! She's just so sweet .


----------



## Libertae

Cole; not taking in.


----------



## Jellymae

I had Mira drop in, she won every single game I played with her, I didn't even get a look in! Although after seeing the cute star on the back of her head I decided to take her in.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kyle the wolf is. He any cool?


----------



## Byebi

screeches because I just got francine to move in yesterday but now Doc is camping and he's one of my dreamies-- but the town us full.
The pain is real.


----------



## Souji

I have Nate today in my campsite and gf has Gwen. Nate is pretty cute actually, with that green unibrow.


----------



## charyse

I got fauna today she is cute but I'm gonna sell her


----------



## jiheishou

Hopper is in my campsite today!


----------



## shayminskyforme88

While plot resetting for Fang, I got Erik and Simon in camp. Can't take them in because my town is full anyways.


----------



## purple888

ankha :3

not moving in though i have a spot, but had fun chatting with her and her adorable face


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Got Agent S in camp. She's one of those old villagers I liked in Wild World. Again, can't take her in because my town is full.


----------



## baconhwang

Got Maple in my campsite today! Going to probably sell her though


----------



## MissGemmaRogers

had graham. asked him to move in and he did. not my favourite villager but w/e :>


----------



## giamiabia

Kyle--and I have 10 villagers


----------



## Wildroses

Rosie. I like her better than Cliff and Biff or whatever their names were. I've told her twice how trendy she is and she's given me cellos and billiard tables for reasonable prices.


----------



## lazuli

Bunnie, Frobert, and Teddy, which is great, as he's now a dreamie but plot resetting is taking forever.


----------



## Feloreena

Agent S was in my campsite yesterday. Not really a fan of the superhero villagers design, and having Rocket put me off them even more.


----------



## lazuli

It's so weird, I TTd back to the 10th to get the rest of the Princess series and almost everyday I got a camper, which is really strange. Yesterday in the game was Gayle and Ruby is here now. Not going to ask her to move in. I had her in WW though.


----------



## WonderK

Stitches is at my campsite right now haha.


----------



## hanzy

Avery's in my campsite right now


----------



## philreece73

klaus is at my campsite and you want to add my friend code and i will add yours


----------



## lazuli

Walt. Eeugh.


----------



## Fairytale

Daisy. She's cute, I asked her to move in.


----------



## Brendino

I had Antonio in my campsite today. I don't have any Jock villagers in town, but I'm not a big fan of anteaters, so I didn't ask him to move in.


----------



## andlyrics

I had Ankha in mine. :3


----------



## Laurina

First villager in like three weeks, Henry the frog.


----------



## Rika092

I haven't had a villager in campsite for a longgg time...


----------



## Lady Timpani

I had Goose in today. I don't have a jock, so I asked him to move in. uvu


----------



## autiebug

I had Lily today! I was so excited to finally have a cute villager camping, I asked her to move in.


----------



## Jake

I had felicity yesterday


----------



## Born2BWild

It's Dizzy today. I like him, but #1: I already have two lazy villagers, and #2: I already have 10 villagers.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

Brendino said:


> I had Antonio in my campsite today. I don't have any Jock villagers in town, but I'm not a big fan of anteaters, so I didn't ask him to move in.



Aww, lucky. I've been looking for Antonio myself. :c
Him and Anabelle are my favorite anteaters. The others aren't really my tastes.

Annalisa was in mine, but I really don't like her much.


----------



## AmyK

Bob! I'm so tempted! He was one of my best buddies in the first Animal Crossing game...


----------



## Rodeo

AmyK said:


> Bob! I'm so tempted! He was one of my best buddies in the first Animal Crossing game...



Do it.


----------



## AmyK

Rodeo said:


> Do it.



Yeah, I couldn't resist. He's moving in!


----------



## estypest

Rosie. Now that makes 4 out of 5 campsite visitors cats. Thanks to Papi being my previous camper (breaking the cat streak) and being invited in, I have no room. Which cat will be next


----------



## Giggles

Velma is in mine today.


----------



## Silvermist

Violet


----------



## jiheishou

Carmen!


----------



## lazuli

Peewee. He's weirder than I thought.


----------



## danceonglitter

The last one I had the other day was Chrissy but I was full D:


----------



## cIementine

cosmonaut said:


> Peewee. He's weirder than I thought.



_Anyone with the words 'pee' and 'wee' in their names must be some form of weird lol._


----------



## Ami Mercury

Avalon said:


> _Anyone with the words 'pee' and 'wee' in their names must be some form of weird lol._



Especially when their last name is Herman!


----------



## Silvery

Apple! I remember wanting her in my town when she dropped by for coffee at the cafe and now that she is in the campsite, I have no room. XD


----------



## estypest

Blanche ... shoo you silly ostrich, go back to my second town where you belong!


----------



## Sharmista

Pinky.


----------



## Feloreena

Ribbot is in my campsite today. He looks pretty cool, but I don't really want two jocks in my town.


----------



## Melyora

Cyrano was in mine, but nope, I don't want an anteater anymore, Anabelle was enough XD And Fang is my cranky anyway <33


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Got Tom in the tent when I started the game. I TTed to find my mover and when I TTed back, Pinky was in the Tent.


----------



## Arcticfox5

Tipper the cow is in my campsite. Not too fond of the cow villagers, though, so I didn't ask her to move in.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Felicity is in my campsite today.


----------



## Birdinator

Bianca, when i asked her to move in she said no and i don't like her enough to try and convince her


----------



## SirFluffsALot

I have Moe today! He's pretty cute, but I'd like to save my space for a dreaime.


----------



## BitterCoffee

Fang*^* Moved him into my town yeyeyeyeye x3


----------



## juicyness

Greta the mouse. Absolutely no interest in her, but it doesn't matter anyways as my town is full ATM!


----------



## meo

Phoebe.


----------



## charyse

I got Rosie finally she's moving in


----------



## Deareux

Ankha is there today. Thankfully I have an empty slot!


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

Today it's Doc the rabbit.  I'm going to ask him to move in.  I think he's cute.


----------



## Fairytale

Lolly. She's moving in!


----------



## Rhino

Diana, don't like her. ;/


----------



## Born2BWild

Cobb. Even if I didn't have someone moving in, I wouldn't be asking _him _to. :/


----------



## Ami Mercury

In Neo Mercury: Katt. SHE LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## FancyThat

Broccolo is in my campsite today .


----------



## Sawyer2030

Julian :/

If only I had 9 villagers...


----------



## Brendino

Mira! She was one of my two favorites from my original town, and even though I said I wasn't going to invite any old villagers into my town, I couldn't pass up on her since I only had 8 villagers in town. Can't wait till she moves in!


----------



## Xanarcah

Anicotti. 

I had her before in another town, and so no thanks. o:


----------



## rheana18

Ribbot is camping in my town today!


----------



## roseiscrossing

Becky. I didn't even know she was a villager oops


----------



## Umbvix

Wendy, and she agreed to move in


----------



## Pixlplume

Flip the monkey! My sister's town was full.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

Monty was in mine. I can't stand him, or any of the monkeys aside from Nana at all.


----------



## Ami Mercury

IncendiaryPyro said:


> Monty was in mine. I can't stand him, or any of the monkeys aside from Nana at all.



I want him! I love ALL the monkeys aside from Elise.


----------



## heirabbit

Agnes.


----------



## macuppie

Nobody atm, but yesterday *Merengue* decided to camp so one of my ultimate dreamies are achieved.


----------



## Fairytale

Nobody, but I had Quenie a week ago and Gigi yesterday. Don't like them at all.


----------



## Zulehan

Avery was in my campsite. I was actually interested in this cranky eagle, but space is limited. I am more saddened that I could not invite Flurry, who was in my campsite a few days further back, as she and Twiggy are at the top of my list of villagers to have move in.


----------



## estypest

Stitches. Pretty funky, but no room for him.


----------



## Leopardfire

Flurry, in Celadon. I love her town tune and that she plays K.K. Hypno, but she's kinda meh otherwise.


----------



## Explosivo25

Gladys, for the second time. I passed her up and felt terrible about it (she's one of my favorite normals and I haven't had a camper in at least 3 weeks), but I already have two normals and I don't think I need a third.

EDIT: You know what? Screw it. I'm letting her move in.


----------



## lazuli

Pietro. He's creepy but I decided to let him move in.


----------



## Leopardfire

^ Gladys is the best normal. <3

Amelia is in Celadon's campsite. I like her a lot. 

I feel like Celadon's campsite is the only one that gets a steady stream of campers.


----------



## Improv

I had Tom yesterday.


----------



## Fairytale

Marshal! I had Bunnie 2 days ago and Freckles yesterday. I asked Marshal to move in. :>


----------



## LyricalLALA

Klaus is currently in my camp site. Ugh. I personally don't like any of the Bears, I think they're all scary looking.


----------



## Pirate

No one because I haven't had anyone camp in my town for a while now. T___T The last two times I had someone in there, it was the same villager... twice in a row... some purple Koala that I don't know the name of. I think he was keen on trying to move into my town!


----------



## Chiffu

I had Zucker yesterday, I asked him to move in :3


----------



## Silvermist

Miranda


----------



## Katastique

Currently Marshal. He's not really my cup of tea, but i'm toying with the idea of moving him in and then doing an auction/trade, somebody will appreciate the lil guy i'm sure


----------



## Arcticfox5

Blaire. I would have let her move in if my town weren't full. Such a shame...


----------



## lazuli

Benedict. I'm selling my bugs and sharks to him for a nice profit.


----------



## Bulbadragon

Axel. The only elephant I actually like is Tucker. I'm glad it wasn't a cute villager, since I have a full town.


----------



## Leopardfire

Zell is in Celadon's campsite. He's more cute than I gave him credit for, but I still vastly prefer Lopez to him.


----------



## Fairytale

Cookie! C:


----------



## Shimmer

I have Eloise in my campsite right now but she couldn't move in, even if I wanted her to because I have all ten villagers. o:


----------



## jvgsjeff

Knox is in my campsite today. I don't think I'd want him even if I had room, though.


----------



## Leopardfire

Rory is in Chrome's campsite. He's adorable.  He isn't my favorite jock, but I certainly wouldn't mind having him in a town of mine.


----------



## Aran

so ankha's been in my campsite in the last in-game month (the last time she appeared was under a week ago)

Both times, I've had a full town - someone would be moving out in a few days, and someone had JUST moved in (ie. had their plot marked out in town). It hurts.

But not really because lol I don't see why Ankha is so popular and Carmen is a cutie


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Got Molly earlier while plot resetting for Marshal, couldn't take her in because my town was full.


----------



## Silvermist

Bettina


----------



## Fairytale

Ruby


----------



## SirFluffsALot

I have Lily today! My town's full at the moment though and I really don't need 4 normal villagers.


----------



## Ras

Puddles.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Kitt the normal kangaroo is visiting today. C:


----------



## Improv

I have Mott in town today.


----------



## Mini-Melodies

Chevre ~ !


----------



## WonderK

Whitney!


----------



## NewLeafer

Annalisa, i really dont want her in my town.


----------



## Kittykat364

Frobert was in my campsite today, nobody has been there for a while, and luckily I like him so I asked him to move in


----------



## Blondiexo

Goldie!


----------



## Rika092

Flora. I really really want to like her, but I just can't ugh


----------



## Capella

Limberg omg ((((((


----------



## de-carabas

Tia, this makes me so sad... she's such a sweetie :CCC


----------



## Mayor Em

Today, I had two super-cuties in my campsite.
I only asked Marshal to move in though. Maybe one day I'll find Stitches again.


----------



## Mylin

I found Julian in my campsite just now and he agreed to move in right away. Yay!!! ;^; He's not one of my dreamies, but I think I'll keep him for now. :> (If only I could find Freya in my campsite one day. T-T )


----------



## AmyK

Froggy Frobert. =)


----------



## lime22

i have kyle the wolf in my campsite


----------



## Pixlplume

Marcie. She's okay.


----------



## SirFluffsALot

Cole's in my town today. Time to sell him some beetles ridiculously overpriced!


----------



## Geneve

Chow. Weird. I have Chester in my town and this is like his dad or something


----------



## effluo

Alice.
She was cuter than I originally thought. :3


----------



## hanzy

I have Whitney again, but just like the last time, I have no space for her D: But it's not a huge loss, as I'd only take her in to trade her.


----------



## Birdinator

Phil! He was in my last town and he decided to move in right  away


----------



## Ropera

Eunice,I don't want her though.


----------



## Leopardfire

_Julian_ is in Celadon's campsite, but I don't have room. ;-; This is the first time a villager I've really wanted has popped into my campsite with a full town. Curly is in Floralia.


----------



## PockiPops

Olivia. Don't really like her that much.


----------



## Fairytale

Rooney, first camper of Catoria.  Not asking him to move in, I don't like him.


----------



## Cookieblazer

Diana the Pink fawn  I asked her to move in aswell


----------



## estypest

Queenie. Sorry birdy, already got Flora and blanche.


----------



## lazuli

Ankha. I got her to move in after two games, haha.


----------



## FancyThat

Merry is in my campsite today, she looks very sweet .


----------



## Swizzle

I had Vladimir yesterday. Again.

I've gotten him and Erik twice and have not had the campsite for very long. :c


----------



## Fairytale

I've got Ribbot


----------



## TeeTee

Rolf the white tiger!


----------



## harribo2103

Naomi the cow


----------



## estypest

Filbert. Sorry little guy, I liked you in WW and was sad when you moved, but something doesn't seem quite the same with you in NL aha.


----------



## Feloreena

Rooney. Do not want!


----------



## Camillion

Octavian. If I had an extra space I'd sell him, but alas


----------



## AmyK

Today it's Rocket. But I already have two uchis.


----------



## Fairytale

Erik. Not intersted


----------



## Pixlplume

Felicity was in my sister's town. She really wanted her, but her town was full. What're you gonna do?


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

Had Peck in mine last night.
Meh.


----------



## dizzy bone

Flurry


----------



## SirFluffsALot

I have Margie today! She's cute (and kinda famous, omqq), but my town is full and, even if it weren't, I already have 3 normal villagers.


----------



## Rika092

Yesterday it was... Naomi. OTZ


----------



## beemayor

I'm not sure who it is today but I had Daisy yesterday. She's really cute but my town is full and my dog IRL is named Daisy so it would be weird.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

Rosie's in my town today~


----------



## Brendino

I had Biskit in my campsite today. I don't really need another lazy villager in my town since I've already got Erik, and his eyes creep me out a bit, so I didn't bother asking him to move in.


----------



## Ras

Gloria.  Not really my favorite duck.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Kabuki the cranky cat. Currently plot resetting Diana's location so multiple camp villagers may appear.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mallary the Snooty Duck


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Molly the normal duck again... T_T town's full


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Ed the horse...


----------



## TeeTee

Yesterday I had Benedict. Today I have Broffina.


----------



## Camillion

Bree and Tex. Pretty cool cats, enjoyed buying stuff from em :3


----------



## SirFluffsALot

Yuka's in my town today. I'm not a fan of koala villagers, to be honest. v.v


----------



## Aran

THIRD TIME'S THE CHARM

Ankha has showed up in my campsite for the third time in about a month. The last time I posted on this thread was also when she camped here last (6 realtime days ago, more or less). This is the first time I've actually had room for her, though.

Now I just need to get her in boxes and throw her at someone.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Whitney was camping in my town. She's pretty cool, but my town is full.


----------



## Chiffu

Found Merengue in my campsite while I was cycling :3 I had space and now she's moved in~


----------



## Xanarcah

Zell. o: 

He's pretty cool. I don't think I've ever had him...


----------



## L. Lawliet

TeeTee said:


> Yesterday I had Benedict. Today I have Broffina.


Are you too chicken to take them in?


----------



## Sanaki

Rosie


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Samson the mouse. Passin.


----------



## Dewy

Pompom the peppy duck


----------



## Brendino

I had Pekoe in my campsite today. If I didn't already have 2 normal villagers (1 already being a normal cub) and 7 other females, I probably would have asked her to move in.


----------



## rynnyvinny

lolly!! and i got her to move in without even playing a minigame!! im so excited ;w;


----------



## hanzy

Brendino said:


> I had Pekoe in my campsite today. If I didn't already have 2 normal villagers (1 already being a normal cub) and 7 other females, I probably would have asked her to move in.



I have Pekoe today aswell!  
She's cute, but I already have 2 normals, and 10 villagers anyway.


----------



## Capella

ew violet 
send help


----------



## Blondiexo

I had some really good ones at the beginning (Zucker, Beau, Julian, Bluebear, Marina) but lately I've had a bunch of weird ones like Roscoe and Beardo...


----------



## Fairytale

Graham. I asked him to move in, but he moved in front of re-tail


----------



## Ras

A cutephant named Opal.


----------



## KittyKookie

Ugh I've got Sylvia the Kangaroo.  I hate how the Kangaroo babies always have the same expression as their mothers -.-


----------



## AmyK

Goldie! And Rodney just decided to move in after leaving my other town. I hate you, Rodney!


----------



## MayorSaki

Coco the normal rabbit!! I'm soo happy, I've wanted her for a long time c:


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

No one :C


----------



## Sharmista

Olivia~ so happy! <3


----------



## cannedcommunism

Axel! But I already have to many villagers, though


----------



## Astro0

Shep! I want him so bad, damn having 10 villagers


----------



## Homie

I just got Ankha in my campsite!! I convinced her to move, though, and TT'd her in, so it's currently empty. I'm really happy; I've had a void in my town since dear, sweet, Diana moved, and Ankha was my snooty dreamy!


----------



## Pixlplume

Gabi! She's okay, but there are better rabbits out there.


----------



## BananaMan

Static. I already have three cranky villagers but I took him in anyway because I love purple and he's the first camper I've had in weeks. Plus this is the third time he has shown up in my campsite so he must really like it here. Hopefully Harry will move out soon to help balance things out.


----------



## woodlandmermaid

I have Zell today =3


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Kyle. Even if I did want him, my town's full.


----------



## CupcakeZombie

No one today :c
But I've been really unlucky, a few weeks ago I had Beau and Papi in my campsite but then I didn't have room and now I don't get anyone I want in my town -__-


----------



## estherchoi

I got Ruby in my campsite, and I lost her a few months back in my old town!! So glad I got her again <3 Cute little albino bunny c:


----------



## Reindeer

Curt today.

My camp's been pretty active lately. I had four campers in the past week, including Pancetti, Bella, Shep and some others.


----------



## MightyMunchlax

On my cycling I tent reset and got Blaire but on my main town I naturally had Stinky today. He just looks so derp.


----------



## Swablu

Rodeo in Pololi, Eunice in Hanabera which is now my new normal ouo


----------



## meo

Chester.  Invited him in.


----------



## padfootblack

Pompom. She's cute but I just don't want her.


----------



## Rose

Punchy! I needed a lazy, so I'm going to take him in.


----------



## Pirate

No one's been in my campsite for a while now. I'm starting to think my town must smell bad or something because no one wants to camp here. ):


----------



## roseiscrossing

Deirdre. ONE OF MY DREAMIES. Of course my town was full but that's okay


----------



## goey0614

Lucky the mummy dog~ he is ok but I don't have any slot for him XD


----------



## skybluesky

I had Bonbon the other day. :3


----------



## Ras

skybluesky said:


> I had Bonbon the other day. :3



Well, she's made her way to my town now.


----------



## Rose

I was very content with grabbing Punchy and one of my favorite villagers ever Curlos decides to camp on the first reset for Punchy's house plot. I could throw such a fit right about now!


----------



## Ras

Diana's in Pangola. I'd take her if I had room.


----------



## meo

Snake.


----------



## Xanarcah

Jitters. 

I can't take him. Those eyes. D: I don't like most of the birds' eyes, actually. O.O


----------



## Maruchan

Lopez (again, campers when I have a full town)


----------



## LilyLantern

Quillson
uhhhhh, no.


----------



## AmyK

I was slowly TTing backwards after traveling a villager into boxes for someone when I found Bruce in my campsite. I've talked to him about 50 times and he never asked me if he should move in. Then I found the plot in the top right corner of my map. Rudy is moving in from another town. GARRRRR!


----------



## Brendino

Yesterday I had Stitches in my campsite. While I know it's far from a popular opinion, I really don't care for him, so even though I've only got 9 villagers, I didn't ask him to move in. Maybe if I didn't have a lazy villager and another cub then I'd have asked him to move in.


----------



## Shydragon

Pekoe is in my campsite, and she's moving in! I have a lot of normals though so she might not stay very long.


----------



## FancyThat

Rolf is in my campsite today .


----------



## PaperCat

Gladys, who I want, but I lost a game with her to have her move in  she took my watering can >.<


----------



## Renkindle

Bam!


----------



## Feloreena

Broffina... just... NO!!!


----------



## SirFluffsALot

Elvis is here today in my town! He's cute.


----------



## Mercedes

Jambette


----------



## meo

In ?nska, Ankha is in the camp.
No room sadly. She looks so cute in her mummy wrap shirt.


----------



## LilD

Moe camping today.


----------



## Homie

I just got Sprinkle to move in via campsite! My dreamy <3


----------



## TeeTee

8D I got the handsome Roscoe today. 

@Homie: Sprinkles was my old villager. She is adorable.


----------



## tinybutterfly75

Chief. I thought about trying to get him to move in, but he wasn't even offering to play games or anything. I just left after trying a several times to get him to do more than talk about my town's fruit and how good chili tastes when you are camping. lol.


----------



## estypest

Skye was in my second town, immediate invite in to join Whitney and Chief


----------



## PaperKangaroo

Beau actually appeared today while I was plot resetting! It took half an hour, a bunch of refuses, a handful of lost games and a lot of tears before I decided to try one more time before taking a break when he juST SUDDENLY AGREED AND SAID HE WANTED TO MOVE IN ALL ALONG. Either way, I now have 4 lazies, a feat I never know was possible.


----------



## Rose

I got Bones! He's cute, but the artifacting around his mouth isn't very good. I'm just going to harvest him for beetles and let him go on his merry way.


----------



## Homie

TeeTee said:


> 8D I got the handsome Roscoe today.
> 
> @Homie: Sprinkles was my old villager. She is adorable.


She's cute, but it looks like she liked the campsite so much she decided to move in right next to it!


----------



## Born2BWild

Found Sprinkle there today. She's cute, and if my town wasn't full, I might have asked her to move in (temporarily, of course).


----------



## Capella

OH MY GOD
ITS TABBY
TABBY IS IN MY CAMP SITE AND SHE IS UGLIER THAN I IMAGINED


----------



## Leopardfire

^ I found Tabby in my campsite once and she was cuter than had imagined.  I can't say I'd want her in any of my towns, though.

I got Apollo in Trout. He's pretty neat.


----------



## Sanaki

Nobody has been in my campsite for the past few days.


----------



## Alice

Tia, but I can't take her. Full on up and making room for Carmen.


----------



## Aryxia

Fuchsia was in there yesterday. I didn't want her


----------



## Pixlplume

Yesterday was Boone, and today was Fauna.

D'oh.


----------



## rosie789

Today i had filbert in my campsite.


----------



## AmyK

Biskit was camping yesterday. Not my favorite and I didn't have room anyway.


----------



## Silvermist

Wolfgang


----------



## MightyMunchlax

Marcie is in my cycling tent.


----------



## Alice

Bob right now. Pietro was there a few 3DS days back.


----------



## Sharmista

Chrissy


----------



## Fairytale

rosie789 said:


> Today i had filbert in my campsite.



Lucky you.

I had Kid cat.


----------



## Geneve

I haven't had anyone in my campsite for about 3 weeks. I hope that means when someone comes in they're one of my dreamies


----------



## Capella

ew Naoimi


----------



## Oblivia

Rowan's in my main town today.  Not really a fan, to be honest...


----------



## estypest

Another fugly duck, can't remember what it was called but it's definitely not Molly, grr.


----------



## FireNinja1

I found Rolf in my campsite. He's okay, but I have 10 villagers, so I can't pick him up regardless.


----------



## davidxrawr

I had 3 wolves back to back today in my campsite
I also had 4 deer and a lot of other randoms (no high tier that I recognized)

But I did get lots of people which made camp resseting less of a drag (that & the world cup)

And I also got Cole! (Unexpected dreamie of mine) ^_^


----------



## zaliapele

I got Victoria the racing horse. Should I get her?


----------



## ellabella12345

zaliapele said:


> I got Victoria the racing horse. Should I get her?



depends what your towns like!


----------



## meo

Chester. Town is full but I also have him as a resident in another town already.


----------



## Blondiexo

I had Lucky today! Thankfully I had space for him.


----------



## Camillion

*INTERNAL SCREAMING*


----------



## Fairytale

Jambette. She was a starter in my last town, but I don't want her back.


----------



## Mylin

Twiggy. Noooo thank you. :v


----------



## ACNiko

Bob. And he'll move in! I hesitated at first since I already have a cat in my town (Punchy) and three other lazy villagers. But he's so adorable!!


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Clay. I don't have room, even if I wanted him. He is lazy though, so maybe I'll do that money trick with him tonight.


----------



## Camillion

Eunice in Versails. Refuses to play games D8


----------



## Leopardfire

Monique is in Trout. I don't have room for her, but I want Punchy or Bob as my last kitty, so I'm not bothered. I'm happy to have her, though.


----------



## PaperCat

Anabelle the anteater


----------



## MistyBlue

ugh. i've been do disillusioned with that campsite ever since Ankha was there, and I already had maximum villagers. It was the worst thing ever.

 Just checked, and today it's Wart Jr  -_-


----------



## Geneve

Bob. Again.


----------



## Kitty2201

Wow, Stitches is in my tent right now and I have 10 villagers already


----------



## meo

Stitches. Took him in.


----------



## Mogin

Biskit is in my campsite at the moment.  My town is full, but his eyes creep me out.


----------



## Hot

Truffles is in my campsite today. No idea what the designer was going for.


----------



## Campy

I had Julian in my campsite yesterday.. And I was glad to realise I don't like him nearly as much as I thought I would, because I didn't have space for him anyway. I think Colton looks much cuter.


----------



## Camillion

Marina whyyyyy :c


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Skye. I can see why people like her!


----------



## drumknott

I've currently got Lionel in my town. I had him in a previous town and if he thinks he's staying in this one, he's got another think coming!


----------



## Brendino

I had Kitty in my campsite last night. She's nice, but unless it's someone spectacular, I probably won't be letting anymore female campers move in to my town while I've only got 2 male villagers.


----------



## Ras

Filbert. I'd take him, but no room. Cuter than Marshal.


----------



## RayOfHope

Holy crap, I actually got Lolly. Totally by chance, as I was going to ignore the igloo and keep TTing to move out villagers.


----------



## MightyMunchlax

Fauna! I'm picking her up for my cousin


----------



## Born2BWild

Found Barold there this afternoon.

I didn't even speak to him.


----------



## Mercedes

No one ; ^ ;


----------



## Ankhes

Renee, and I've never seen or even known about her before.  For a rhino she looks cute!  And for the first time in my life she actually agreed to move in right away!


----------



## Ras

I got a goofy bear called Nate. He's a pretty silly guy.


----------



## Camillion

...awkward moment when you get an ugly cow with the same name is you. Yeah bye.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Fuchsia. She's really cute, so I invited her. C:


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Becky, but I decided against it.


----------



## Astro0

lucky! but dat full town... thats twice my favourite puppies have come through on a full town!


----------



## Silvermist

Dizzy


----------



## Fairytale

Tucker


----------



## Dewy

Goldie! She's super cute o:


----------



## nammie

Cyrano...


----------



## nammie

TTing and wow I've never had two campers two days in a row before O:
Punchy's in my campsite now


----------



## Pirate

*ANKHA.* My #1 dreamie. I cannot believe my eyes.


----------



## Mylin

Beau this morning, and Bob just now in my cycling town. c: I took them both in.


----------



## Shydragon

Elin said:


> *ANKHA.* My #1 dreamie. I cannot believe my eyes.



I just got Ankha too! She's not a dreamie, but my list has two "free spaces" so I think I'll keep her for a while


----------



## meo

Clay. So cute. <3


----------



## Ras

Apple.


----------



## dude98

Rizzo


----------



## ACNiko

Tammy. I need an Uchi but I already have 10 villagers in my town.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Cube was camping at my campsite today. He camped here last month too.


----------



## Fairytale

Alli. I'd took her if I had space, she's cool.


----------



## AmyK

Mira, but my town is full.


----------



## Mogin

Rory.


----------



## Capella

Cranston 
I had him before but I'm not taking him in q.q


----------



## klefkiACCF

Jambette. Not asking it to stay


----------



## katiestown

Bella.


----------



## Titi

Hazel today, it's my first time seeing her ingame hahaha!


----------



## Chiroptarin

It's Bangle! I think got her to move into my town. She's a cute peppy villager.


----------



## mayofgotham

Flora, I have 10 villagers though otherwise I'd pick her up for a friend.


----------



## nammie

Violet today...


----------



## Ras

Flip the monkey. Nah.


----------



## Maruchan

Hamlet. Quite cute. Too bad I was too involved in landscaping and did not bother to talk to him.  :3


----------



## Ankhes

Curly.  I...uh...think not.


----------



## meo

Kevin.


----------



## Luzbuth

blanche. cutie pie but not one i'm looking for so i'm not asking her to move in n.n


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

Flurry is in my camp. I don't want her, but I'm searching for someone else who does, because I remember seeing someone who wanted her xD


----------



## Hot

Lolly's in my campsite today. Not gonna invite her in though. I don't feel like TTing villagers out in my main town.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Bertha (I wish)


----------



## Shishkahuben

Octavian, actually. A shame I already have ten people!


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Fang, i was thinking of getting him and selling him off, now im thinking of keeping him in my town, even though he is a cranky, he seems cool :O


----------



## MayorShelby

Coco I tried to convince her to move in but... She didn't.


----------



## Mahoushoujo

MayorShelby said:


> Coco I tried to convince her to move in but... She didn't.



is she still there??? how many times did you try? Fang kept refusing, but eventually he moved in


----------



## MayorShelby

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> is she still there??? how many times did you try? Fang kept refusing, but eventually he moved in



Yeah she is still here but I asked her 4 times to move to my town.  She says I want to stay in my other town longer every time.


----------



## Gemma

I have Tia today. Since Pashmina just moved out yesterday, I decided to invite Tia to move in. She looks cute, resembling a teapot! I won her little game of guessing so she will be moving in tomorrow.


----------



## Camillion

MayorShelby said:


> Yeah she is still here but I asked her 4 times to move to my town.  She says I want to stay in my other town longer every time.



Sometimes it takes over 10. Be persistent c;


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I had Tiffany. I liked her, so I played a few games and she agreed to move in without a game.


----------



## Silvermist

Lily


----------



## FiveGran

Big Top after an absence of of campers for about two weeks.


----------



## laineybop

Mitzi's visiting Woodbury today. Normally I'd take her in, but I'm resetting my cycle town as soon as I get Chrissy out. Which hopefully will be today...fingers crossed...


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

laineybop said:


> Mitzi's visiting Woodbury today. Normally I'd take her in, but I'm resetting my cycle town as soon as I get Chrissy out. Which hopefully will be today...fingers crossed...



you are SOOOOO lucky to have Mitzi!! I've been wanting ever since I got the game when it came out! She was one of my original villagers in my Gamecube town and I miss her. 

Also, I have Daisy in my tent


----------



## AmyK

Gaston. Again. No. x)


----------



## Lou

I had Rosie in my campsite but I was in full capacity ;n; but I got to adopt my number one dreamy Kabuki today x3 -winks to poster above-!! I was lucky because he placed himself right next to my house on the first try <3 -feels connected hehe.

(I also had Ankha before! I also got to adopt Diana, Fauna and Zell from the campsite so -knocking on wood- :3 )


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Mathilda the kangaroo!  She's not a Dreamie of mine, though.


----------



## Zane

That lion with pink glasses, I think his name is Bud


----------



## cindamia

I had Genji, he seemed pretty cool! But I had 10 villagers so I could not get him ):


----------



## Silvermist

Bluebear


----------



## Krea

Lolly. She's not a dreamie, but debating whether or not to let her move in.


----------



## Pirate

I just had Wolfgang twice in a row...


----------



## AmyK

I was campsite resetting because I hoped to find a nice villager instead of ending up with "junk from the void" over and over and over again... And now I found Ankha! *chuckles*

I don't even like her, but I know that umpteenth other people do, so I guess I have no choice.


----------



## ACNiko

Fang. I have no room for him, but I wasn't interested anyway.


----------



## Chris

Elmer. I wish I could have taken him.


----------



## MightyMunchlax

I have Cranston today in my main. I'm trying to remember if I've seen him in my tent before. I think I have. Or maybe it was another ostrich similar looking. Idk. I don't want him though. I'm gonna tent reset on my cycling and see who I get. I'll either edit this post or make a new one depending on how many replies come after this post between now and when I get a villager I'm happy with.


----------



## PaperCat

Bam. He isn't too bad. But Axel decided to plop his house down on my flowers and trees, so now I have 10 villagers til Gaston moves out in a few days. Oh well.


----------



## Pirate

Marina twice in a row now. Wth.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Tammi the Ring Tailed Lemur.........................can't resist.


----------



## Nkosazana

BonBon ;_;


----------



## Aniahs

Phil's in my campsite! I don't like him a whole lot, but only have 8 villagers at the moment and it feels empty, so I convinced him to move in.


----------



## Geoni

Kiki! And she's moving in!


----------



## Noctis

Julian for the second time sigh


----------



## chris1355

lolly but my town is full


----------



## FiveGran

Stiches is in my campsite


----------



## Melyora

I had Pietro a few days ago, but I didn't let him move in (I don't really like him even though I know he's popular XD)
Today during TTing I got Zell, but due to a void move-in after a visitor, I couldn't let him move in cause suddenly I had 10 villagers.

Ah well, I've been pretty lucky until now, I'm sure another nice camper will come soon!


----------



## Camillion

Phil, Queenie, Gladys (all in a row), Frita, Bunnie (Bunnie was tempting cx)


----------



## Aniahs

Cookie is in my campsite. She's pretty cute and I have one extra spot, but I'm not sure whether to encourage her to move in, since I like the security of that extra space. Plus I have several girl villagers with similar personalities. What to do, what to do?


----------



## Ras

Cookie's pretty good, but you have three peppies already.  I'd probably pass.  

I've got a camper, but I haven't remembered to look who it is yet (it's been an away-from-AC day, for the most part).


----------



## Gemma

Biskit the lazy dog is in my campsite. Yes! Time to catch lots of bugs to sell to him.


----------



## estherchoi

I was plot resetting and I checked my campsite and I had Whitney...... If only Coco had planted herself down somewhere nice, I could've taken Whitney in. DANG IT i need to stop checking campsites when im plot resetting :c


----------



## Diableos

Mitzi. I was so happy when I saw her there.


----------



## MoeTheCatFan999

Fang, I wanted him in but could not manage to get a villager to move out that day. I like all of them anyway, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Sanaki

Rooney is in my cycle town's campsite!!!  Finally got himmmm.


----------



## Brendino

Had Muffy in my campsite last night. Didn't ask her to move in, since I'm still holding out for a 3rd male villager rather than an 8th female.


----------



## Luna_Solara

Pippy's in my campsite today, but my town's full


----------



## Ras

Tabby yesterday.  Why did Ninty have to make her so unfortunate looking?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Zucker. If my town wasn't full I'd totally take this Octo.


----------



## Alice

Tom said:


> Zucker. If my town wasn't full I'd totally take this Octo.



I've had Zucker before. Funny thing, I have Tom today.


----------



## moonchu

oh man zucker is adorable!


----------



## Jimin

Stiches was in my campsite, but my town was already full.


----------



## Delphine

I got Merengue in the campsite on my second town, but I had no room and she already lives in my main town.
But I wouldn't mind having her twice, she's so adorable.


----------



## Sharmista

Lolly, I asked her to move in. <3


----------



## Celes

Robin, I ignored her. x3


----------



## Camillion

3rd time Octavian's been in Caelum, poor guy always chooses the wrong time!


----------



## groovymayor

Bud. I didn't even know he existed until now.


----------



## MightyMunchlax

I have Robin today.


----------



## AnimeK

Fang. I had to adopt him into my main town, so I'll be cycling with my main. Then, I found Pekoe, but I had no room.


----------



## Brendino

I had Kitty in my campsite for the second time in 10 days. Considering how rarely I get campers, it was a bit of a disappointment to see her back so soon, especially while I'm still looking for a male camper that I can ask to move in.


----------



## Krea

I've got Agnes at the moment.


----------



## Glaceon2000

Cookie! My town wasn't full so I could invite her to move in . She's such a cutie!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Del, its ok because it wasn't a dreamy and I have 10 villagers. And Rosie is moving out tomorrow.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Soleil is in Legoland's. I guess I'll take her in for a while


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Fauna was yesterday, and I got Roscoe today. Both pretty cool, but not dreamies.


----------



## Aubrey895

Marshal is camping in Eclipse, but have him in Seaside. 
Marina is camping in Rosewood, but have her in Moonview. 
Yesterday or the day before Julian was camping in Seaside, but he is in Eclipse and Rosewood lol. 

At least it's not a dreamy that I can't get because my town it full.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Sparro was in my campsite today, and he's *one of my Dreamies...*
...and I had *9 villagers! Yay!*
Welcome to Shizen, Sparro!


----------



## Freya

Merengue is in my campsite today ^.^ She's not one of my dreamies, plus I have all 10 of my dreamies anyway, but she is a cutie! Shame I can't get her to roam around Main Street or something.


----------



## Camillion

Been over a month and a half... Nobody... But I want it that way till Naomi moves out!~


----------



## goey0614

Annalisa the pretty anteater~


----------



## Krea

Flora is in mine. Sadly, she is not Apollo. xD


----------



## moonchu

coco, she's pretty cool but i don't need another normal villager in my town.


----------



## Story

Sly is currently in my campsite.


----------



## groovymayor

Diana! Now I'm holding her for a friend because she isn't a dreamie of mine.


----------



## Silvermist

Pango


----------



## Sharmista

Twiggy. I still always think that she is a boy.


----------



## MightyMunchlax

I had Lolly in my cycling yesterday. I picked her up


----------



## Krea

Wendy. She's kinda cute, not taking her in though. No room anyway.


----------



## AmyK

Bubbles. Ummm... Nope!


----------



## woodlandmermaid

How nifty, I've had villagers two days in a row! c= Yesterday was Phil and today is Midge! ^-^%


----------



## Zane

Shep, first camper in a long time. Idk why I even keep checking, my town is full haha I guess I'm just waiting to see Gala or Poppy show up so I can know the pain of not being able to take a camper in.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Hans!!!!!!! One of the BEST villagers ever!!! BEST SMUG EVER!!!! 2ND BEST VILLAGERS!!!! I GOT MY YETI BUDDY!!!! He is moving in!!!!!!!


----------



## FiveGran

Mitzi is in my Cat Cove camp and she wants to move in so of course she is   . Molly is in my Gem Isle camp and has not commited to moving in as of yet so I will keep asking her.


----------



## Xanarcah

Bruce!

I have a permanently full main town, but it's nice to see him again! : D 

I've been through so many villagers in my other two towns that I'd forgotten just how many villagers I haven't had in my main. xD;


----------



## Ankhes

Chester.  Never heard of him, but he's a panda.  I'll check him out so I decided to let him move in.  I can't remember what he said but I'm guessing he's a jock.  I will have to get him a cuter shirt, tho.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Ankhes said:


> Chester.  Never heard of him, but he's a panda.  I'll check him out so I decided to let him move in.  I can't remember what he said but I'm guessing he's a jock.  I will have to get him a cuter shirt, tho.


He's Lazy.


----------



## Stitched

Today so far: Violet.
No thanks.  Not even for cycling.


----------



## Eldin

Genji. He's cute but he's not Erik. And my town is full atm anyways.


----------



## Ankhes

Ami Mercury said:


> He's Lazy.



Ah...thanks!

Aw wait...I could have made money off him first!  Drat...I keep forgetting to check and try those "making bells off of lazy campers" trick...

Congrats on Hans!  I have him and adore him.  And my hubby's name is Hans, and he's 6'6 and adorable, so I may be a bit biased.


----------



## mstout

Kid Cat, really cute but nah


----------



## shoujofighter

Right now it's Bianca


----------



## lucindaa

I have Tangy today, but I'm full


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

The last one to appear in my campsite was goddamn Joey. No thanks. I need a 10th since Zell moved out and I don't feel like dealing with everyone and their silly rules in the Villager Trading Plaza just to adopt someone. Not unless it's someone I really want, anyway.


----------



## Camillion

Talked to him twice. No game either, and that makes a full pack of cranky wolves! Two in Versails and two in Area9 c:


----------



## Mogin

Genji is in my campsite today. My town is full though, but he's an interesting character.


----------



## mapleshine

Julian! I cant take him, but it would be nice to take him in.


----------



## Mylin

Octavian. =w= My town is full and I'm not fond of him anyway.


----------



## mishka

Baabara is in my campsite.  She said she might move in, I hope not v.v


----------



## Delphine

Gruff the Cranky goat.
Never saw him before.
Hope I'll never see him again o_o


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hazel is in my campsite today. She's cool, but I have 10 villagers and Mira is moving in.


----------



## Celes

Dotty, she's pretty cute but I'm full.


----------



## Viktor

I've Shep right now.  He was a villager in my previous town.  (Always found him in Marshal's house lol)

Going to keep my last town slot open for another.


----------



## Zane

Egbert, this is like his third time here. I'm fleecing him for hundreds of thousands of bells rn.


----------



## Ras

Ruby and Static. Sounds like a buddy cop movie.


----------



## Nage

!!1 cheri


----------



## Kitty2201

I had Lucky in my tent today


----------



## Javocado

I've had dumb luck with my campsite recently(Bam, Tia, Beau, Lucky, Ankha)
But it's cooled off today with Bones(he's adorable though)


----------



## Laurina

Broccolo. Decided took advantage of the situation.


----------



## Venn

I had Tia in my campsite a few days ago


----------



## Fairytale

Vesta. She's cute! Almost took her but nah..


----------



## Melyora

I got Alice! But I'm full and already have 2 normals ^^'


----------



## Rasumii

Julian, for the third time. I don't want him. T_T


----------



## Cobber

I have 10 spots filled D:
Due to *Phil *and *Mac* and I didn't want them.
So I most likely won't look if someone was there


----------



## goey0614

I just realized that Strawberry Shortcake is in my camp lolol but too bad, no space for her XD


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

I just got Cheri earlier since I let Rosie go. I say it was a really fair trade. c:


----------



## Geneve

Tabby! She's so scary lookin'.


----------



## katsuragi

claudia! i love her


----------



## AmyK

Today it's Cally. I think I'm going to ask her to move in before I get another unwanted surprise from the void.


----------



## FiveGran

Today I have Static.


----------



## lucindaa

I have Nate today. I'm fleecing him for all his bells


----------



## Fairytale

Pango. Don't really like her.


----------



## Born2BWild

I have Papi today. He's cool, but I probably wouldn't let him move in anyway even if I had room.


----------



## katiestown

I had Blanche in my cycle town and I like her, so she's moved in.


----------



## Mercedes

Tucker's leaving on the 9th the campsites going were his house is, oh yes it is


----------



## matt

Luckypinch said:


> Tucker's leaving on the 9th the campsites going were his house is, oh yes it is





You plan out very well


----------



## kattykake

Had sprinkle in my camp yesterday and was so upset..my town was full and i wanted her to move in D: She's one of my dreamies..


----------



## Mercedes

Thanks


----------



## SunnyWindy

Pippy, and I accepted her in my town. I don't have any dreamie and I don't mind any villager really.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Chief. Well he's ok, but not a fan favorite. Can't take him anyway because I have 10 villagers.


----------



## Geneve

Francine! I'd love to get her and Chrissy, but my town is full ; n ;


----------



## Candy83

In Applewin, my guest is the Cranky octopus *Octavian*. I can't invite him to move into town because I am maxed out on villagers.


----------



## Fairytale

Margie. Going to ask her in!


----------



## MayorOrpheus

Julian, and he agreed to move in.


----------



## Delphine

Naomi was in the campsite in my second town, her eyes are *really* creepy so I just talked to her once.


----------



## Mylin

Erik, but I already have him in my other town. @-@


----------



## Bliss

Beau was in my campsite yesterday but I was full and now he's gone. Excuse me while I cry quietly in a corner...


----------



## Sharmista

Muffy <3 She is moving in.


----------



## Mayor Sami

I had Sterling in my campsite yesterday, I have had him before in other towns so I passed.


----------



## Maude

Merengue was in mine today and she is moving in, I was not going to ask her b/c she does not fit my theme but know she is on a few dreamie lists so I will take her to give to someone later


----------



## Leopardfire

Chevre is in Chrome. She's cute but I'm saving my open spot for a dreamy.


----------



## Laudine

Penelope! <3 She's a dreamie in my second town, so I invited her right away. She's so cute gah ;_;


----------



## Delphine

Molly was in my campsite, such a cutie, but I have ten villagers and even if I had a spot, I already have two Normals and Molly lives in my second town. What a waste but eh that's life.


----------



## Boo_is_dead

Freakin' Pietro @_@


----------



## Bcat

Cally, she's the first camper I've had all summer, but my Town is full and she's ugly sooo...


----------



## PaperCat

Tangy. Of course my first camper in forever is one I don't really want.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Octavian just payed Shizen a visit yesterday.  A lot of people, I've seen, would love to have him in their town, but he's not a Dreamie of mine.


----------



## Zane

Jambette xD She's actually not that bad in person.


----------



## Silvermist

Wart Jr.


----------



## Delphine

DelphineCrossing said:


> Molly was in my campsite, such a cutie, but I have ten villagers and even if I had a spot, I already have two Normals and Molly lives in my second town. What a waste but eh that's life.



I TTed and got O'Hare in the campsite, asked him to move in c:


----------



## Pixlplume

I had Bam. He's much cuter in person. But Soleil just moved in, so I couldn't take him.


----------



## Bearica

Maple is in Rosemary's campsite. Thankfully I already have her in Macaron (also from the campsite!).


----------



## Mylin

Willow.


----------



## mayor_christin

Croque, the orange frog with a boss moustache!


----------



## Miya902

I have Pashmina in my tent.


----------



## Mafu

Bill the duck.


----------



## Story

Fang the wolf was in my camp site.
I really dug him.


----------



## sakuracrossing

I also have Croque... ew :c


----------



## Delphine

Mapple is in my campsite, she is so adorable. I had her in WW. I don't have any room and I don't need a Normal so I didn't invite her to move.


----------



## mishka

stitches is in my campsite! he's awesome c;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ozzie. I would take him but no room


----------



## AmyK

Tutu... She's cute in some way, but I don't think I'd invite her if I could.


----------



## Delphine

Annalisa, not a big fan, and no room.


----------



## Melyora

Joey.

But I'm full and I don't want him ^^


----------



## PaperCat

Melba. She is adorable. I have room. So tempting.


----------



## Melyora

PaperCat said:


> Melba. She is adorable. I have room. So tempting.



Then why wouldn't you? =D


----------



## PaperCat

Melyora said:


> Then why wouldn't you? =D



I found her on a new character (I was checking to see if anyone was moving it).
I suppose I could plop down a house, go on mayor, get her, then delete said character..


----------



## Mylin

Coco. She was pretty qt but my town is full.


----------



## estypest

Avery, pretty funky but no room.


----------



## Boo_is_dead

Erik, he's very cute!


----------



## drumknott

Gladys. She was in my first ever town and I'm finallly gettng her back again.


----------



## PaperCat

I got Melba from the camp today. Yay. First ever camper move in.


----------



## Cobber

I had Melba for a long time, she was awesome!


----------



## eranir

Skye came. it was literally the first time I get a camper I like without any resets, and my town is full -_-


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf

Diana. She's moving in! *Excited*


----------



## Saylor

I have Vesta and I'm not sure if I want her or not...


----------



## tsantsa

I Am Screaming rn, MARSHAL!


----------



## Maude

Stitches was in the tent today and he's moving in


----------



## AnimeK

Lily is moving in from my campsite! c:


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Limberg. Not interested.


----------



## Improv

Opal, D:


----------



## ellabella12345

Bunnie


----------



## jvgsjeff

Ankha, but my town is full. Ugh!


----------



## Camillion

Ed and Clyde x-x


----------



## Silvery

Molly. If only my town wasn't full. ;_;


----------



## Pixlplume

Diana!

My town is full... but she's not as cute as I first thought. Maybe I should reconsider going for her...
But still, ouch. ._.


----------



## eranir

today Alli came, I just ignored her xD


----------



## Shimmer

Soleil! She has so much sass. xD I love it :3

Too bad I'm full. :c


----------



## Mylin

Keaton. I don't care for him at all though.


----------



## kbelle4

Grizzly is camping today. He's the first I've considered moving in, but I don't think I will. He fits my theme well enough but tbh I'd rather just start working on learning how to trade villagers.


----------



## ichigo

I had Purrl yesterday and Limburg today.


----------



## in-a-pickle

Teddy, had him in my old town.


----------



## kwark

Hamphrey, I think his name was, is in my campsite today.


----------



## Maude

Static was in mine today, I have been lucky with my last three campers (Merengue, Stitches & Static) so I asked all three to move in couldn't pass them up but I hope my Erik doesn't come while my town is full. I'd be so sad


----------



## Zappo09

I had Drago in my Campsite, he's moving in.


----------



## Silvermist

Hans


----------



## laineybop

Hans was in Torretto yesterday, & Marshal was the first camper in the new Woodbury campsite. He now resides in my cycle town...


----------



## Maruchan

Hamphrey?....then last night it was Pokoe while full town & house plotting for Papi.


----------



## AmyK

Lately Bill was camping, but he refused to move in and I got tired of asking. Today it's Zell. Resetting involved in both cases because I really wanted campers before getting a random move-in. Hopefully Zell will agree to stay when I talk to him, I'd definitely keep him for a while and give him away once I've had enough of him, hehe.


----------



## Marisska

Camofrog right now, quite cute


----------



## matoki

Chief, first camper in ages! He's moving in


----------



## Delphine

Blanche was in my campsite yesterday, no room and no affection for her.


----------



## MightyMunchlax

Tabby. Her face is truly frightening.


----------



## BerryPop

Gala


----------



## pinkbunny

Chops. ew

I've reset my town 3 TIMES and he's always been in it at some point. Once he pinged to move and I was _so, so_ happy but then he's all like "ACTUALLY LOLNO IM STAYIN" 
He destroyed my most favourite spot in my new town when he showed up uninvited.


----------



## Leopardfire

Peaches is in Trout's campsite today. I like her, but I prefer Savannah as a normal horse.


----------



## pinkbunny

Leopardfire said:


> Peaches is in Trout's campsite today. I like her, but I prefer Savannah as a normal horse.



Savannah is so adorbz omg


----------



## kathyceeiscool

Whitney, sadly my town is full


----------



## Ami Mercury

Mercury's campsite has Rooney!!!! I am going to invite this underrated dude in!


----------



## Cam1

Yesterday in my cycling town in this EXACT order were: Fang, Skye, Stitches(was full Dx), and Bunnie(full again). I was like woahh. The campsite is my new best friend xD


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Merengue today. She further confirmed me not really getting her popularity.


----------



## Adventure9

I rarely get any campsite villagers, so when I saw it was occupied, I was like, "Crud. Don't be anyone rare." (I had 10 villagers ><) I walk in...Merengue.                                                                                                          ;-;really?


----------



## MayorOrpheus

Cube is camping right now. He will *not* be getting an invitation to move in.


----------



## LambdaDelta

camofrog

meh


----------



## danceonglitter

Pudge.


----------



## Leopardfire

Becky is in Chrome's campsite. She was an old resident of both Trout and old Chrome, so it's cool to see her again.


----------



## Delphine

Lobo the Cranky wolf was in the campsite in my second town. He's cool but I already have Wolfgang.


----------



## Ras

Merengue, but I don't like her.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Freya was here today, and Bluebear and Cesar dropped on by a while ago.  My town is full, so thankfully none of those villagers were Dreamies!


----------



## klefkiACCF

Marshal is visiting again but town is full


----------



## Paperboy012305

Winnie


----------



## Swiftstream

another elephant

i dont even know its name


----------



## spCrossing

Merry.
Meh, I don't need another Peppy in my town.


----------



## twisty

I had Erik yesterday, but he wouldn't move in


----------



## Born2BWild

Got Bam today. Even if I had room, I probably wouldn't have asked him to move in...


----------



## Ras

Moose. This guy is my enemy. He was a starter in one town and he was looking right at me when I fell into a pit and he didn't care or show any concern. Okay, I figured it was a "new mayor/don't know you" thing. Then a new character fell into a pit in front of Ankha and she did her distress emotion. So, SCREW YOU, MOOSE. I even wrote him a letter telling him that wasn't the best way to start a relationship.


----------



## Delphine

Ras said:


> Moose. This guy is my enemy.



Can't stop laughing xD


----------



## kaileos

Alfonso is in my campsite.
Reminds me of sandile ;w;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Queenie. Gross.


----------



## Delphine

Bree was in the campsite of Bel'lune. Cute but not a big fan, and I don't need any Snotty villager right now... I'm good with Purrl.


----------



## Silvermist

Olivia


----------



## kawaii_princess

I got Coco. I don't have room for her, but I wish someone else could have her :c


----------



## KCourtnee

Some ugly hedgehog that will definitely NOT be moving in.


----------



## Delphine

TTed and got Whitney in my campsite. Had her for a while in my first town and although I really loved her I need some diversity.


----------



## estypest

Beau is in my second town, where I have 10 villagers, SIGH! 

At my main town, where I have 9 villagers, I have a crock load of villagers I do not want appearing. boo campsite luck!


----------



## Ankhes

KCourtnee said:


> Some ugly hedgehog that will definitely NOT be moving in.



Wait...there are hedgehog villagers???  I can't believe I didn't know that!  I've wanted a hedgehogs.  Love them in RL!  

Oh, uh...today there is nobody in my Camp Site.  AGAIN.  Darned worthless piece of...PWP...  *grrr!*


----------



## Alexial

Angus was in my campsite recently ew. I have a hard time finding a Cranky, rude, male bovine in a Flame shirt a quality addition to my town, sadly.


----------



## Hikaru

I had Elmer in my campsite yesterday! He was so adorable! But I couldn't let him in my town because it's full. v__v


----------



## Melyora

Bruce! He has a very nice design, but I already have Chief and Fang as crankies ^^'


----------



## ellabella12345

A weird looking frog, didn't bother talking to her xD


----------



## Yui Z

Today I have Kid-Cat in my campsite, but I won't be taking him in this time because he's not scary enough.  He was one of my dreamies in my old town though.


----------



## Leopardfire

I got Kody in Chrome and Marcie in Celadon, who would look better imo if she had a nose.


----------



## Trickilicky

Tiffany the goth rabbit is in Ponde's campsite, she seemed pretty cool.


----------



## uncle

No one right now but I had Mira once who later moved in. She's still one of my favorite villagers in my town.


----------



## Minene

Eloise was in mine a couple days ago. Couldn't get her to move in though.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Egbert. He is a lazy so that means I can hunt for Beetles at the island and make a lot of bells!


----------



## Ras

Bam. I'm calling him up from the minors. He'll be a noticeable upgrade at jock.


----------



## AmyK

Kyle again. Town full. Boo!


----------



## AnnaCerise

Octavian was in my town the other day ... Had 10 villagers at the time


----------



## kwark

Rodeo. He is kinda creepy with those red eyes.


----------



## tsantsa

I had merangue today, marshal yesterday and anhka 3 days ago!


----------



## Melyora

Ruby in mine today but meh. I'm full too.


----------



## SeccomMasada

Chops the pig.... NOPE :]


----------



## ichigo

Yesterday it was Apple, who I REALLY like...so of course she only camps exactly a week after I get a 10th villager through streetpass and can't invite her. :'(


----------



## Bcat

Aurora was yesterday. I used to have her in cf and would've taken her if I had room.


----------



## Lilac-Town

Kitty's in my campsite today, but I'm not a huge fan of her.


----------



## Adventure9

Sparro...no thanks  + no room


----------



## FiveGran

Fang in my campsite of Cat Cove.  I do not need another cranky so he can move on. He is handsome though.


----------



## Born2BWild

Lucky was there yesterday, but I already had 2 lazy villagers (one of them a dog I like). So although I kind of liked him, I declined.

Shep is there today. He's pretty cool, but I've never been a fan of the smug villagers (save two or three exceptions), so I'll pass this time, too.


----------



## kwark

Derwin Duck. Derrr.


----------



## MC4pros

Carmen she's cute!


----------



## Ras

Apple and Ozzie, but they're not my favorites.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Marshal was there a few days ago, but I don't really like him.


----------



## Melyora

Rowan today. But no, looking for a peppy =)


----------



## ahousar97

The last few villagers I saw were Wolfgang, Sky, and Maple and I was full every time. ;o; )


----------



## Cam1

Genji. I don't like him


----------



## kassie

^ Awh, I love Genji! 

O'hare. His little top hat is cute~


----------



## Wildroses

Yesterday it was Dizzy, today it is Lucy. I have room right now, but I'm waiting for a cat.


----------



## Born2BWild

Three campers in 3 days! 

Today I got Benedict.


----------



## moonchu

nan! i asked her to move in. that is one classy goat.


----------



## Pixlplume

I got Cole. I was looking for him for my friend.

So sad my town was full. >_<


----------



## Leopardfire

Snake in Floralia. I don't like him that much. :<


----------



## ichigo

Genji. he's my first repeat camper.


----------



## Delphine

Gayle was in my campsite the other day, she's okay n_n


----------



## #1 Senpai

Savannah the Horse-Zebraaa


----------



## FancyThat

Chrissy is in my campsite today.


----------



## Melyora

Some green goat? =) Not for me though. And I'm full and happy with my villagers!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

No-one currently, but my last camper was Deli, who's now in my town permanently.


----------



## Prawn

Pecan's at my campsite today. She's kind of cute, but I'm not going to get her to move in anytime soon.


----------



## Hound00med

Pango's in my campsite today.. I'd kinda like to experience her, but it's my main town.. I only have villagers I like, and it's full anyway


----------



## woodlandmermaid

I had Fang yesterday~


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Flip came yesterday. Meh.
But today, Marina is camping! I invited her to move in, as she is pretty much my eleventh dreamie. She might eventually take the spot of someone if I like her enough.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Paula visited Shizen today.  Once again, I decided not to keep her, just like all of the other campers.

My town is full, anyway!


----------



## cassiepink

I have Bam visiting today, never came across this villager before and seems nice


----------



## Candy83

*My most recent visitor, to my soon-to-close town of Progress, was this Lazy dog:*


​

I admit that I'm intrigued by Biskit. I thank chuggaaconroy, for his wonderful videos at YouTube.com.


----------



## LegoJackPirate

I have Wendy in my camp today. Tried to get her to move in and all she is worried about is leaving her other town. Fine I didn't want her anyway...


----------



## Brendino

I just had Tiffany visit my campsite today. She's probably my least favorite rabbit villager, but seeing as we have the same birthday, I guess it was kind of cool meeting her. Glad she didn't want to move in, though.


----------



## PaperCat

Curly. Bleh.


----------



## Ras

Pietro. I walked out without even talking to it. 

Also Cube. I've already gotten money out of him and I'll get more once the island has better bugs/fish.


----------



## MC4pros

Wart Jr.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Today, Mint was in my camp. I didn't invite her in; I'm saving that space for Mallary.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Stinky! Today was my first camper, so I reset this morning for a good one. I decided to settle on Stinky.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> Stinky! Today was my first camper, so I reset this morning for a good one. I decided to settle on Stinky.



You mean you can do that? Wish I knew that earlier.


----------



## Ras

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> You mean you can do that? Wish I knew that earlier.



A couple of days after you build the campsite, you are guaranteed a camper. You can reset all day long. It's a once in a town opportunity. 

I'm glad to see you are actively seeking Mallary. She 's great, but not popular.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Ras said:


> A couple of days after you build the campsite, you are guaranteed a camper. You can reset all day long. It's a once in a town opportunity.
> 
> I'm glad to see you are actively seeking Mallary. She 's great, but not popular.



Yup. I needed a snooty, and I've always liked the ducks. It's a shame she's not more popular.

And thanks for the info! Unfortunately, I missed that chance.


----------



## Kaime

I had Gayle in my campsite today.


----------



## xthf59

I have Bubbles, who also lives in my friend's town.


----------



## Aryxia

Jeremiah. He's a cutie, but not a dreamie.


----------



## ThePayne22

Freya. I like her, but not enough to invite her to my town.


----------



## Ankhes

Boone.  No thanks.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I have molly. I would take her but she was in my previous town and if I did I would use her for profit. Mitzi would be my normal backup then molly


----------



## Nunnafinga

Nate and Pudge....lazy bear and lazy cub.Maybe they're father and son?


----------



## goey0614

Pippy, and I have invited her :3


----------



## Delphine

Drago was in my campsite in Bel'lune, I was so sure I'd love him but I really don't. Still hesitating a bit... should I give him a chance? I don't know. I think I'll give him a shot actually, yeah, I may really like him in the end. And if not, quite a lot of people would be happy to have him! Yeah, I'll invite you Drago.
I love talking to myself.


----------



## Zane

Chester the panda dude. If I'm not too lazy later I'll fleece him for millions of bells yay


----------



## PaperCat

Rocket....no thanks ._.;


----------



## Ras

Delphine said:


> Drago was in my campsite in Bel'lune, I was so sure I'd love him but I really don't. Still hesitating a bit... should I give him a chance? I don't know. I think I'll give him a shot actually, yeah, I may really like him in the end. And if not, quite a lot of people would be happy to have him! Yeah, I'll invite you Drago.
> I love talking to myself.



I was happy when his plot showed up, but I didn't like him. He haunts Main Street and I don't like him enough to even talk to him.

Umm, Moe is my camper. I'll rip him off with beetles and sharks later.


----------



## twisty

Victoria, but I don't like peppies enough to have two in my town.


----------



## Melyora

Today nobody, but yesterday I had Gayle. Too pink! 0.o


----------



## goey0614

Today is Bones~ but my heart only belongs to Goldie <3


----------



## Jarrad

Dizzy was in 2 days ago, asked him to move in.
Patty was in yesterday, wanted her to move in but there was no room...
Big top today - glad I don't have space.


----------



## FluffyFroakie

Marshall! AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHA!


----------



## ForkNayon

Margie is in my campsite today. She's kind of cute, I wouldn't mind her moving in if I had room.


----------



## Delphine

Puddles was in my campsite the other day... Meh.


----------



## Zane

Cube! I've been having a real run of lazies lately *rubs hands together greedily* He's cute, probably my favorite penguin besides Roald. He's still gonna have to give up the bells though. :U


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Whitney visited Shizen the other day.  I used to have her in previous towns, but I decided to prevent her from becoming a resident.


----------



## Delphine

Apple is in my campsite and OHMIGOSH SHE IS SO CUTE I'M GONNA FAINT ?0?
I want her, I need her, why is she in the campsite in my main town! I have to adopt her in my second town.


----------



## Brendino

Pumpki said:


> Cube! I've been having a real run of lazies lately *rubs hands together greedily* He's cute, probably my favorite penguin besides Roald. He's still gonna have to give up the bells though. :U


I just had Cube in my campsite today, too! Didn't need another lazy villager in town right now, but I probably would've asked him to move in if Erik weren't here.


----------



## Reesey

Eloise! Since Mallary moved out I've been missing having a snooty so I tried to get her to move in but wasn't successful :c

Edit: Oh wait, just realized you can try multiple times to get the camper to move in XD Well guess who just convinced Eloise to move in!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Puck. I was campsite resetting for Diana, but I gave up and started out with my mayor. I looked at the campsite and there was a tent, I looked inside hoping it was Diana but it was Puck. Its ok though he is cool but don't want.


----------



## MC4pros

Aurora, awwww! Too bad she's not a dreamie! She's so cuteeee! :3


----------



## marigoldilocks

Lucky   Guess who got a random streetpass move-in the day before yesterday? And so I had 9, now I have 10. *sigh* Wish we could let other people take our campers.


----------



## moonchu

whitney. she's pretty cool, i'm not a huge fan of her music and her house is just alright but i adore wolves so i basically have to ask her to live in 307H.


----------



## Sorgatani

Fauna is camping, but I have 2 normals in each town already.


----------



## Swiftstream

Flora.
I have no space wah.


----------



## cassiepink

Today I have Mott and I am undecided whether to invite him into my last spot, hmmm.


----------



## estypest

Vesta, gaah I'd invite her in but no space >:|


----------



## PaperCat

curly...again -_-;


----------



## matt

Some of my friends. We chose to sleep out for the night and bought this awesome tent that has rooms. We had a barbeque too. Was fun


----------



## Ebony Claws

Hazel. She's okay and all but the unibrow's a bit... distracting.


----------



## Tikikata

Chevre was in my campsite the other day, and moved in my town shortly after! ^^


----------



## Freckles

Sparro. He's a total cutie but I already have 4 jock villagers which is probably too many as it is.


----------



## Delphine

matt said:


> Some of my friends. We chose to sleep out for the night and bought this awesome tent that has rooms. We had a barbeque too. Was fun



It made me laugh but overall, I'm quite amazed no one noticed this before xD


----------



## FiveGran

No campers in Cat Cove but Puck the lazy Penguin is in Gem Isle.  He is a cutie but not sure I want him to move in.


----------



## MayorMudkip

Marshal. I think I won the game.
Needless to say he'll be moving in soon.


----------



## Ras

FiveGran said:


> No campers in Cat Cove but Puck the lazy Penguin is in Gem Isle.  He is a cutie but not sure I want him to move in.



Puck has a totally awesome ski-themed house. It's got snow in it!  He's worth thinking about as long as he isn't going to steal a spot from one of your favorites.


----------



## Froggy3

Stitches made a visit to Sunglade today, but unfortunately the town is all full thanks to a random move in by Agnes. It's ok though, maybe he'll make his way here again someday and he can stay for good.


----------



## Misuzurin

Marshal and I just got Kyle as my 10th villager. lol What a crazy giveaway thread that would have been.


----------



## PaperCat

Pippy. I kind of want to invite her to move to my town.


----------



## The221Believer

Tom the cat. No room atm, unfortunately, but it's alright; he's not someone I'd go out of my way for, anyway.


----------



## Bcat

Colton. I'd take him but the town is full. No big loss for me though.


----------



## KCourtnee

Diva


----------



## Feloreena

Puddles, I have to say I find her a bit... intense.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Mercury: Bertha (Since Kabuki just left I was lucky enough to be able to invite her)
Uranus: Savannah (Invited. Maybe no Julian will stop hitting on Haruka! Because she is a yuri, and does not want his affection!)


----------



## eranir

Doc the silly-looking blue bunny... meh have a full town anyway.


----------



## mattyboo1

Chow is in my campsite today. I always hated him back in wild world.


----------



## dulcet

Kabuki.


----------



## Ras

Bunnie. After saying I was no fun for refusing to play games, she agreed to move in the first time she asked.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Yuka. She's not bad.
I just don't care for the snooty personality.
Plus, I only have one spot open, and I am 
saving that for Bangle or Antonio.


----------



## Brendino

I had Derwin in my campsite today. I don't much care for him and only want one lazy villager in town for now (Erik), so I didn't ask him to move in.


----------



## The221Believer

Just had Tutu. Eugh. That shirt. _Why_. And her attitude wasn't terribly delightful either. >> Even if there'd been room at the time I would have passed on the chance to welcome her into Baker...


----------



## kwark

Biskit! The villager I want to have in my town, decided to camp while my town is full. Thank you Biskit!
This game is so cruel to me.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I have Caroline...


----------



## Seira

Curly...ewwww


----------



## Meira

Rodeo the bull


----------



## drumknott

Groucho! I had in my first village and I've got him to agree to move in. Just got to get someone to move out now.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jacques, which is surprising because I actually like Jacques and I have Jacques in my 2nd town. I would take him but I'm aiming for Diana ATM. Ah well, enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## nijiroppi

Nobody today :'c


----------



## FiveGran

No one in Cat Cove but Gem Isle has Broffina the chicken.   I did try to get Puck to stay as I loved his voice but he said he was too new to the town he came from and did not want to move as of yet. I would rather have had him than Boomer who said was going to move and then didn't.


----------



## Siobhan

Marina! She's one of my dreamies :O


----------



## goey0614

Stinky T.T


----------



## Lady Black

No one.


----------



## xCryCry

Knox. 

i knew about Sterling, but never knew there was a Chicken Knight in this game too haha.


----------



## dulcet

Deli.


----------



## Camillion

Julian. Meh, he's already in another town of mine but I can at least play games :3


----------



## Kennedy-kins

Gayle the Alligator. I don't have room, though. I'd trade 4/10 villagers for her! ; w;
(Canberra, Rooney, Patty, or Katt.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Camillion said:


> Julian. Meh, he's already in another town of mine but I can at least play games :3



Lucky! My baby Julian moved out due to a TTing accident. 15mil down the drain!
(I did a giveaway.)


----------



## Mercedes

No one D: 2 poor 4 1


----------



## Camillion

Kennedy-kins said:


> Gayle the Alligator. I don't have room, though. I'd trade 4/10 villagers for her! ; w;
> (Canberra, Rooney, Patty, or Katt.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky! My baby Julian moved out due to a TTing accident. 15mil down the drain!
> (I did a giveaway.)



That's why I always campsite reset. Although it takes days, it saves money. I have all my big dreams other than Punchy and Bam due to it! Only one I don't use it on is Versails, where that silly unicorn showed up


----------



## Ras

Vesta. She's sweet, but I'm holding out for Celia.


----------



## Born2BWild

Pango.

Having a Chuggaconroy video flashback... :/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

elmer


----------



## ellemacc

Spork. I'll pass.


----------



## jPottie

xCryCry said:


> Knox.
> 
> i knew about Sterling, but never knew there was a Chicken Knight in this game too haha.


He recently moved into my town and I'm actually thinking of keeping him. I think he looks pretty cool and I find it really funny that he's a chicken night. He's a brave chicken! : P


----------



## FiveGran

Iggly is in Cat Cove and none in Gem Isle.


----------



## jeizun

shep! i was gonna have him as my smug villager for my town but settled on jacques instead.


----------



## Camillion

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH 8'D *in Versails too*


----------



## Freckles

Camillion  I hope you invited him to stay! He's such a cutie!


----------



## Elanoriel

Rolf is in my campsite today. I asked him to stay but he declined. Boo!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had Olaf the smug anteater.I haven't seen him a lot since I started New Leaf but he was kind of interesting.....nice clothes.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

CHERRYYYYYYY!!!!!!! Finally, a dreamie through the campsite! I can't wait to see her tomorrow.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Rocco the hippo


----------



## AmyK

Lately I had Hopper and Stinky... Hopper moved in. <3


----------



## CrimzonLogic

So far I've only had Monique. She asked if she should move in. I said yes, and then she said something like "Sorry, I don't want to." Then why ask? Well, she's a cat. They do that. (Real cats, I mean.)


----------



## Ami Mercury

Octavian was camping a few days ago. He moved in!


----------



## kwark

Deli is camping in my town today.


----------



## sakurakiki

Walt is in my campsite today.


----------



## tamagotchi

Ozzie today, I got a lot of bells from him.


----------



## Freckles

I have Merengue!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Flora. I totally forgot to campsite reset for Diana and I got her. I'd take her but i'm aiming for Diana.


----------



## Sholee

Jitters!


----------



## Chandelier

Tiffany the Rabbit, she moved in <3


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Lopez.  Why is it that everyone else's Dreamies show up in my campsite, but not mine?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

-,- why do you have to be there now?


----------



## Camillion

First refresh brb crying


----------



## SeccomMasada

T-bone (GET OUT!)


----------



## FiveGran

No one in Cat Cove but Deidre is in Gem Isle.


----------



## g u a v a

Gigi the snooty frog is in my campsite and I really want her but I already have a snooty villager >w<


----------



## PaperCat

Agent S. Should I take her?


----------



## Luxvia

Chadder. I don't think so, I'm like get out of my town, you smug mouse.


----------



## Brendino

I had Muffy in my campsite today. I like her, but seeing that I've already got two other uchi villagers in town with Pashmina and Mira, I didn't ask her to move in.


----------



## kwark

Opal the snooty olifant is camping in my town today.


----------



## Ichigo.

Kevin the jock pig. I hate pigs. and jocks are probably my least favorite personalty. why??


----------



## kwark

Roscoe. Why does he have to have those red demonic eyes? It freaks me out!


----------



## Delphine

I had Coach in Kibicity a few days ago, I didn't even know he existed...
Funny that he showed up as a starter villager in my cycle town!


----------



## FancyThat

Marina was in Mania's campsite the other day, she's moving in .


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

There's a ghost in my campsite today...there's been a lot of ghosts in my campsite lately...(no one is in the campsite)


----------



## Sholee

felicityy


----------



## Sanadasaan

Faunaaaa! And I just asked her to move in <3


----------



## KaptenK

I had Pudge, and now I want him for my town  but I have ten villagers


----------



## Mekan1

Elmer the horse was camping yesterday for me


----------



## Angira

I recently had Apple in my Campsite and I got her to move in!!! So excited!!!


----------



## skaro

Nobody. I can't remember the last time I saw a camper.


----------



## brickwall81

Static was in my campsite a few days ago! My town was full so I couldn't ask him to move in. :'(


----------



## Aryxia

Biff's in there today, Skye was there yesterday.


----------



## Feloreena

Iggly is there today. He looks kind of derpy.


----------



## Jeff THE Best

Right now... No one is...


----------



## charlottethecat

maple the bear is in mine


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Simon the monkey! He's a lazy type. My lazy type, Benjamin, is moving out. Should I get Simon to replace him?


----------



## Feloreena

CrimzonLogic said:


> Simon the monkey! He's a lazy type. My lazy type, Benjamin, is moving out. Should I get Simon to replace him?



If you like Simon and have space for him you should go for it.


----------



## Cristian

Yesterday i had 10 villagers. Ankha was in my campsite. OK
ALL OK


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Lyman today and Lopez yesterday.  Good thing my town is full!


----------



## FiveGran

Biskit is in Cat Cove.  He was one of my originals in WW.


----------



## Selene

I keep getting unappealing villagers in my tents >.> why can't a cute one come for once, like Bangle ._.


----------



## Ras

Snake. Wish I could take him.


----------



## moonchu

jay! he's so cute >< i'm at 10 right now though, and too many jocks.


----------



## sanada

I got alli right now XD she seems silly to me.


----------



## Chiffu

Got Tiffany today, she's a bit scary looking but cool anyway~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Coco, I find her so adorable. If only I had room, sigh. Oh well.


----------



## Danielle

Mallary. Not a fan of the duck species. x:


----------



## doveling

spork ;_:


----------



## Hipster

Today Pietro was in my campsite


----------



## Patty

Willow. Meh


----------



## Boo_is_dead

This cutie:


----------



## CozyKitsune

Rocket the gorilla... She is not moving in xD (I dont really like gorillas)


----------



## XIII

I had Pecan the Squirrel hanging around the other day. Today, I have Willow the Sheep.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nobody, I haven't gotten a camper in weeks.


----------



## cb987654

I've been cycling to move out Avery and so far I have had stitches, cheri twice, daisy, portia, lucky, biff, zell, and diana. I was tempted to move a few of them in just to sell them and make some extra money but I didn't. I also had erik move in from the campsite not long ago.


----------



## katiestown

I had portia yesterday. No one today. First time in a long time that I've 9 villagers instead of 10 and I keep getting campers but they're all ugly.  Before Portia I had some sort of eagle, I can't remember which one and before that I had Kabuki but was full.


----------



## Melgogs

Bob the lazy cat is camping tonight. I am completely sacking his wallet playing his food games but his money never ends. Lazy campers are so willing to throw their money around, it's great.


----------



## doveling

err i can't recall his name, but the ostrich that has "sweatband" as his catchphrase


----------



## PrincessBella

No one at the moment


----------



## Jade_Amell

Woke up to this lady in my camp. <3


----------



## Xanarcah

Peggy the EXTREMELY PEPPY pig was in mine. o: 


I tried to make her move in because I really need a 10th villager, but she kept resisting me, so I gave up. No big loss.


----------



## Hyasynth

Purrl is camping today. She thinks she's slick, but I know she's trying to subtly replace Olivia as my precious snooty kitty.

Joke's on her, my town is full.


----------



## Skep

willow!!


----------



## Feloreena

Pippy... just bleh.


----------



## Xanarcah

Tucker was in this morning. 

I FINALLY got him to agree to move!

Now I don't have to worry about picking up a wifi villager~

Also, having a mammoth in my time traveling town is pretty cool.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had Hugh the lazy blue pig in my campsite.He's a good guy but I've already had him before.


----------



## Jamborenium

Marshall was in my campsite yesterday


----------



## dulcet

roscoe


----------



## Jeff THE Best

Today, I don't have one because of my non-existent campground... I just restarted not long ago.


----------



## Danielle

Chrissy is visiting today~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Phoebe, one of my dreamies. But my town is full. ;--;
Oh well. Why am I getting so many good villagers lately?


----------



## cancel

O'hare. He's wearing a lil hat...


----------



## doveling

rooney~
wanted him, but my towns full


----------



## WhitneyLover

Peanut, but I'm saving room for my Dreamies in my campsite.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I have not had a camper in about a week now.


----------



## regigiygas

No one at the moment but my last camper was Curly, if I remember correctly.


----------



## XIII

Sly. He's adorable, but I'm really trying to get some other villagers right now. 

...I guess I can just hold off whilst I get his picture.


----------



## FancyThat

Soleil is in my campsite today. She's super cute IMO I'd take her if I had room.


----------



## AmyK

A few days ago I found Peggy camping. Since I don't have a peppy villager at the moment I would've let her move in, but I don't have room. To make it worse, I just stumbled upon that certain super famous unicorn a minute ago. *sobs*


----------



## Delphine

There was Shari, but then I TTed a few days and when I TTed back, there was Beau ;~; I kind of miss that little deer. I didn't know he was so popular... and I had him as a starter villager in a previous town.


----------



## Reesey

Tank! He's nice but my town is full and I already have a jock anyway. I haven't been getting many campers lately tho and none of them have been villagers i like


----------



## mirrorblackout

I have Ren?e. 
I was wondering if there's anyway someone from another town can get whoever's in my camp to move into their town?


----------



## XIII

Henry. Eh. He's not the worst, but the only froggy I really like is Emerald. And she's not in NL ._.


----------



## secretlyenvious

This isn't a who's in my camp reply, but rather, who's not.
I haven't had a camper in over two weeks! WHY. ; A;
To make this relevant, Tia is in my friend's camp. So cute. c:


----------



## Chocoroko

Today I have Willow in my campsite. She's pretty adorable, so if anybody wants this sheep, she's all yours. I'm full on villagers anyway, so I can't ask her to move to my town.


----------



## spCrossing

Bettina.
Eh, she's cute...
But I have like 2 Normals in my town, I think that will be enough..


----------



## Frosteas

Quillson the duck, who's also kinda creepy looking to me XD


----------



## Sholee

Moe


----------



## Riukkuyo

Yesterday it was a mouse by the name of...um...oh it was Bree. She took my slingshot in a game for 1878 bells.


----------



## Beachland

Aurora, who I think is adorable. She hasn't offered to move in yet though :/


----------



## Born2BWild

Roald's there today. He's cute...against my better judgment, I may ask him in. I'm torn. :/


----------



## goey0614

Flo ^^


----------



## brownboy102

No one, sadly, I don't know whether or not anyone is in there.

I haven't been able to play ):


----------



## Jaebeommie

I tend to not check my campsite because I don't want to be disappointed if someone really good is there and I can't take them in. Haha.


----------



## XIII

Rasher even though he was in it only a few weeks back...


----------



## Danielle

Erik currently, he's a little cutie. ;w;


----------



## toricrossing

Phoebe is in my campsite


----------



## Amissapanda

Recently I had both Bruce and Bunnie, back to back. But no room for either them, unfortunately!


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Derwin visited Shizen a while back.


----------



## Gideon

Kitt, she's a nice kangaroo, but unfortunately I already have my two normal types picked out.


----------



## Tessie

Mint is currently in my campsite


----------



## FancyThat

Puck is currently in my campsite in Kibble.


----------



## Fairytale

Hopper, not interested.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Avery. He's currently camping in StarFall.


----------



## XIII

Pancetti. I've had nearly every single pig in this game camping in XIII within a single month.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Ozzie was in my campsite today. Feel bad for him. It was pouring rain, so he's gonna be stuck in that tent all day.


----------



## Kitsuneko

I have Bob, the purple lazy cat at my campsite.  I like cats and he looks okay imo, but I wonder if I should wait for something better.  

I'm pretty happy that the game gave me 2 normal animals (Maple and Kiki <3) for my starting villagers, no reseting used as I started my game blind and just took whatever it gave me.

I don't suppose the game would give me a 3rd normal villager for my 10th from the campsite would it? Or would it give me everything else except for that personality type? o-o


----------



## Debra

Zell is in my campsite *whimpers*


----------



## Jaz

Maude said:


> I have Lily she is a good villager, very cute and always friendly
> 
> So I seem to be getting more campers now but twice I have tried to get a camper to move in and been turned down, even though I have spots. Does anyone know  the rough percentage of rejection? So far it hasn't been anyone I was crazy about but I would be crushed if it was a dreamie



If you have a space and they give you the option of moving in, they can be moved in 100% of the time. It just might take a lot of persistence on your part. Winnie was stubborn as a mule and it was over an hour before she finally agreed to move in. I don't complain a lot about anything about New Leaf, but that was a strange decision. Before I knew you could always eventually get them, I let some get away.


----------



## Miya902

I have Lyman the Koala in my campsite. He's cool but my towns full. hehe


----------



## Blaziken257

Claudia the snooty tiger appeared in my campsite today. I already have another snooty villager (Olivia) in my town though...


----------



## missy_g

Dotti.


----------



## Ichigo.

I had Drago in mine while I was plot resetting.


----------



## remiaphasia

No one  I haven't had a campsite villager in so long...


----------



## AmyK

After a bit of campsite resetting I found Fauna and something in my brain started singing "Youuu aaare so beautiful to meee!"... I couldn't resist, although I was actually looking for a peppy or a jock villager. Maybe next time.


----------



## Milleram

I had Tutu yesterday. I love her, but my town in full. Plus, she lives in my brother's town, so I can always just visit her there.


----------



## Camillion

Erik.. Sorry bby, but my town is full D'8


----------



## XIII

Deirdre. She's cute, but I don't like having 10 villagers in my town.


----------



## MayorAriella

I haven't had ONE camper in my main town yet and I've had the campsite for 2+ weeks its really annoying. But my cycling town just had Lolly in the campsite and I moved her in  Planning to put her into my main town!


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Lucky. Too bad I'm full ;_;


----------



## Umbvix

No one today, but yesterday I had Cookie


----------



## okun0ichio

I have Punchy and I'm super upset because he's adorable but I don't have any vacant slot for him :'c


----------



## SoSu

Shep is in my campsite today. He lives in my second town, so I'll have to go visiting from there to see how he reacts



Neutron said:


> I had Roald a couple days ago. I really wanted him in my town so I kept talking to him, eventually he played rock paper scissors to see if he would move in. He made me wager my shovel and I lost my shovel for two days because Nook's didn't have one to buy =\



Yes, it's best to drop anything you need and pick up some shells or random items you don't want before you try their games!


----------



## Slowdove

Purrl! She's such a cutie.


----------



## cuppins

I had Knox in my campsite yesterday! Unfortunately I had a full town, but I'm going to stick him on my dream list, he's so adorable with his little helmet


----------



## Melyora

Static in my town today. But I am not particularly interested in him, I have a full town and already 2 Crankies I adore (Chief and Fang) <3


----------



## cindamia

Daisy was in my campsite today, she's a cutie! I would've asked her to move in but I have too many normals ):


----------



## Punchyleaf

Freya was in my campsite and I invited her in. Yesterday I had Biskit


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

cindamia said:


> Daisy was in my campsite today, she's a cutie! I would've asked her to move in but I have too many normals ):



You're so lucky! I want Daisy so bad


----------



## AmyK

Yesterday Whitney was camping in my town. She's so pretty! Too bad my town's full...


----------



## XIII

Rosie! I might just get her to move in so Tammy will move out faster >>;


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I had Bones recently. I planned on making money off of him by selling him beetles and stuff, but then I just forgot about him.


----------



## Gizmodo

I currently have 9 villagers, started my town a few days ago hmm, if i build the campsite will uchis show up since im missing one of them? hm


----------



## P.K.

Poppy. Just convinced her to move in and I'm planning to put her up for adoption when she moves.


----------



## Amissapanda

Bertha was in mine the other day. Not the biggest fan of the hippos, but she was nice enough.


----------



## danceonglitter

No one today in either my main or my new, but the other day Stitches was in my second town and I had ten people...I was so gutted 'cause I invited Lolly in a few days before for my best friend and if I hadn't done that I'd have been able to get Stitches, aha


----------



## useyourdrill

Rosie was in mine yesterday. I wish I could have let her in, but I already have 10 villagers.


----------



## jeizun

fang ughhh. he was one of my favs in my old town. i'm so heartbroken because i have a full town ;_;


----------



## honeymoo

MOTT AGAIN UGHUAHUGHU hate him so much, this is the third time..


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Frank the cute eagle is in mine today! I asked him to move in and he declined. After thinking about it, I didn't really want him in my town anyway


----------



## Mercedes

Beau


----------



## jvgsjeff

Cousteau was in my campsite. I'm sure he would have liked to dive into some deep conversation, but I sailed out of there.


----------



## Dewy

Fang. I have no room and he's a dreamie.
Uuurrgh


----------



## Nunnafinga

While I was resetting for Papi in my cycling town today,I had Chief,Dizzy,Pinky,Alfonso,Yuka,Nate,Goose,Vesta and Peewee.I was going to keep Dizzy but there was also a plot for Anicotti and I really didn't want her too.


----------



## meo

Wolfgang. Invited.


----------



## Delphine

There was Fang the other day ;_;


----------



## MayorRachel

I have Sylvia, will trade her if anyone wants/needs(for a trade) her


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

Agent S.  A couple days ago it was Rocket.  I kind of wish I had gotten Rocket now, because I would get Agent S, and Kid Cat is in my cycling town, so I'd have all 4.  Oh well.


----------



## Jaebeommie

Axel, the jock elephant! 
I don't usually look in my campsite for fear that someone good will be there and I won't have any room. I made the exception because I have almost all of my dreamies.


----------



## honeymoo

Gayle was in it the other day, I would've really wanted her, but there was no space.. and now I have 2 spaces.


----------



## Stitched

Yesterday Diana was.  I so wish I could've taken her in.


----------



## Radda

Becky ;-;


----------



## Kaboombo

i had roscoe in there the other day


----------



## Lilac-Town

Deirdre is currently in mine


----------



## doveling

lolly and rod
my two favorite villagers _grumpy _


----------



## CaptainCrunch

Zell the Deer! I'm so excited


----------



## MagicalCat590

I found Lopez in my campsite today. He seems really cool, but I personally have never really understood his appeal.


----------



## hiimsenpai

a few days ago I had merengue in my campsite but i had 10 villagers so i couldnt take her! today i saw lolly but i didnt have room either...just my luck


----------



## TehyaFaye

Amelia turned up today.  Would've invited her in (who doesn't love a pretty eagle?), but I'm hoping to get someone else.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Lily :/


----------



## Torts McGorts

Goldie's in my second town. She schooled at a few games, but I still invited her to move in.


----------



## honeymoo

GAYLE IS IN HONEYMOO! SO FREAKIN HAPPY! She's been in the Honeymoo campsite like 5 times and I wanted her so bad but had no room, and finally I have room! YAY


----------



## floofyunicorn

Kid Cat is in mine today. Makes me kind of sad that he's in mine as I know a friend that would really like him and my town is full so I can't hold on to him for her.


----------



## Noctis

Chief ): I regret checking. Everytime my campsite is up I refuse to go in there but sometimes I get too curious.


----------



## doveling

lionel i think


----------



## suppstef

I had Kid Cat in the other day (but Dora was moving in so i couldn't get him to move in) & then Octavian!  I got him to move to my town!​


----------



## Ambirules

Marina <3


----------



## Trickilicky

Robin is camping today, first camper for weeks! Town's full (not that I would ask to move in), but it was nice to meet her anyway.


----------



## FancyThat

Julian is in my main towns campsite, and I don't have room .


----------



## Amalthea

Chrissy was in my camp today. So disappointed I don't have room for her ):


----------



## Nunnafinga

Muffy and Cube,two somewhat frightening villagers.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Hippeux (is that how you spell it?) is in my campsite. 

I was _so_ nervous when I saw there was a camper, since I just got Francine from someone's void (thank _goodness_ it's a good villager), and she's my tenth villager. Luckily, as I stated before, it was just Hippeux.


----------



## meo

Marina. Invited her in. :3


----------



## Jaebeommie

Pekoe. I'm so upset that I don't have room for her! She's so cute.


----------



## Manazran

Jaebeommie said:


> Pekoe. I'm so upset that I don't have room for her! She's so cute.



I feel sorry for you.I have Pekoe and she's sooo adorable .

I currently have Drake.No further comments.


----------



## danceonglitter

Today it's Colton - I'm not that bothered about him and I have a full town anyway


----------



## starlark

FLURRY WHY YOU FULL TOWN ;-;


----------



## honeymoo

Ed is in Chai, Mira is in Honeymoo. No interest in either one.


----------



## Vizionari

honeymoo said:


> Ed is in Chai, Mira is in Honeymoo. No interest in either one.



Lucky you, I would be thrilled if I had Mira in my campsite 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have Skye in the camp again, this is like her 4th time here.


----------



## Jaebeommie

Vizionari said:


> Lucky you, I would be thrilled if I had Mira in my campsite
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have Skye in the camp again, this is like her 4th time here.



Ahhh you're so lucky! Skye's one of my dreamies. Crossing my fingers that I'll get her once one of my other villagers moves out.


----------



## moonchu

amelia!


----------



## MagicalCat590

Diana was in my campsite today. I actually had her in a previous save and didn't really like her much. Idk why, but for some reason, she just came off as meaner than the other Snooty villagers to me.


----------



## meo

Ankha. Invited her. :3


----------



## XIII

Felicity is here today.


----------



## Phoenecia

Had Kid Kat in my camp yesterday, and have Apple in there today. If my town wasn't already full, and I didn't already have two peppies that I adore, I'd have invited them both. D:


----------



## molas

Tia last I looked.


----------



## Manzanas

molas said:


> Tia last I looked.



I have her, she's very cute. Do you plan to capture her?


----------



## Delphine

The other day, there was Al in the campsite in Kibicity. The exact same day, he showed up in my cycling town


----------



## Silvermist

Aurora


----------



## Bluotter

Marina. Invited her.


----------



## Archangel

nobody has been to my campsite in years, it feels like..
(4 days)


----------



## Camillion

Chief... Ugh that's just depressing. He was my baby that unexpectedly moved out while I was planning to delete my old town and made me just give up on moving everyone out since it wouldn't be the same without him :c


----------



## Trickilicky

Lucha is in mine today! Ahh it sucks when I get a great camper and my town is full. Hopefully I'll meet him again someday when I have room ^_^


----------



## TehyaFaye

I've got Sparro in my Campsite today. Full town, but that just means I'll be able to play a bunch of games with him without having to worry about turning him down.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Soleil was in my town today, which I found odd because she was the second camper in less than a week. I had the same problem with her, though, that I had with Frita: Her coloring was too dang bright. It hurt my eyes! >.<


----------



## honeymoo

bluebear is in my campsite and i have no room for her! ugh i've wanted her so bad! but it's okay i guess, i did just get 2 dreamies today!


----------



## Envelin

Fauna

Town is full.

*cries internally*


----------



## Camillion

Stitches, Pudge, Tammy, Pietro, tons of mediocre villagers... Geez I just wanted someone I don't have who seems cool ;3;


----------



## badcrumbs

Discovered Moe in my campsite and he agreed to move to town! He's pretty cute, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Crucifigo

I just got Keaton, he's moving in now. I love larger villagers, and he looks like a parrot. It'll be great having him around.


----------



## RainbowDustPegasus

I have Robin..


----------



## Trickilicky

Pate is in mine, happy to meet her but..pass ;P


----------



## Marreki

Pietro the sheep


----------



## moonchu

chop!


----------



## Marreki

honeymoo said:


> bluebear is in my campsite and i have no room for her! ugh i've wanted her so bad! but it's okay i guess, i did just get 2 dreamies today!



Lucky~~


----------



## honeymoo

Marreki said:


> Lucky~~


not really cause i have no space :[

ankha is in campsite right now and once again no space ugh whatevs


----------



## SoSu

Bill, the duck. I'm not loving the jocks in New Leaf, but Bill looks like a cute little kid


----------



## UntilWeBleed

I have Purrl in my campsite today ^^


----------



## oranje

Merengue is in my campsite!


----------



## MoiCrossing

I have Pekoe


----------



## TehyaFaye

Hugh today. More games~


----------



## Trickilicky

Another camper today..that's two days in a row, Cinnabar must be popular lol! Today it's Nana, the actual adorable pink monkey omg. If I had space I'd definitely of invited her in! Sigh sigh sigh


----------



## kwark

Yesterday I had Bo beep, I mean Willow and today I have Marshal.


----------



## Manazran

Stitches.Bad news is that I have no space for him.Good news is that I dontt really care much for him,so it doesn't matter


----------



## cassiepink

today I have peppy Bunnie but I won't be inviting her as I have lots of peppy villagers.


----------



## Camillion

Last time was Bob... Hoping to find a good 10th here soon ;3;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Manazran said:


> Stitches.Bad news is that I have no space for him.Good news is that I dontt really care much for him,so it doesn't matter


More bad news: You can't Auction him because you don't have space.

I have moose, he's not really that bad really, his face is truly unique.


----------



## Born2BWild

Annalisa. Even if I had room, I already have two normal villagers, so I just let her enjoy her camping trip.


----------



## GuerreraD

Right now I have Marina, the pink octopus  I know she is very popular, but personally I am not interested, so even if I have a free space I won't take her.


----------



## Ichigo.

grizzly. I seriously have the worst camper luck. the only good villager I've gotten in my campsite was marina, and I don't particularly care about her.


----------



## Lavandula

Quilson was in my campsite for like the 3rd time in my cycling town within two days. Hope he's not trying to tell me he's gonna move in, I'm sure he'd get voided.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Nibbles dropped by today. Lots of campers recently.


----------



## twisty

I just had Diva in while time traveling today!


----------



## kwark

Teddy. Inteddible! Sorry for making that terrible Layton pun there.


----------



## 12345

Curlos. I'm pretty sure this is the 4th time this year that the dude's set up camp. He really, really wants to live in Sakura. Sry Curlos no room for you.

Seriously when I was plot resetting for a smug, 6 times out of 10 there would be a plot belonging to him. Curlos I'm never gonna let you live here so stop trying.


----------



## FancyThat

Maple is in my campsite in my main town, I have a space since Bianca moved into my second town and I'm really tempted to take her, but I'm saving the spot for Stitches.


----------



## Lavender

Muffy today! It's tempting because she's cute and I've never had a sheep villager before. But I really want a lazy, so I think I'll have to pass.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Groucho today.


----------



## Beauchamp

Ruby! I don't know if I should take her in or not. :/


----------



## Trickilicky

Rowan is camping in Cinnabar today. Happy to see a new face in town, but wouldn't invite him if I had the space.


----------



## windrising

Joey is camping


----------



## XIII

Pancetti. I swear, all the pig villagers just keep returning to XIII.


----------



## lazuli

shep. hes eeehhhhhhh... he's ok.


----------



## gumdrop

Harry the hippo.........


----------



## Coach

Annabelle the anteater


----------



## mono

This pink monkey? I didnt bother talking to him


----------



## Nunnafinga

Grizzly and Cousteau.Grizzly is alright but i already have Groucho who is pretty much a blue Grizzly.Do Cousteau's eyes ever open?


----------



## KanonFlora

Ed the... Smug horse? I think he's smug... don't like him >.<


----------



## honeymoo

ava. she's cute! but i'm saving my tenth space for when i need it.


----------



## XIII

Stitches. Shame I have 10 villagers xD


----------



## honeymoo

ava was too cute, had to let her move in. she'll be fun to have around for awhile ^^


----------



## 12345

Beau :333 yaaaaaaaaaas I forgot how much I loved him. I invited him in because he is adorable and I never ever get decent campers.


----------



## Trickilicky

Margie is camping today. She's actually rather pretty, but my town still full though and normals aren't really my thing. But enjoy your day in Cinnabar, Margie!


----------



## Dinkleburg

Jambette. Oh dear, that make up kind of scares me.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Static tonight. Wow, two Cranky campers in a row. I think I might pass on the games tonight - no need to relive all that same dialogue so soon.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

Biff is in mine.  I'm tempted to invite him in because I've never had him in any version before.


----------



## XIII

Beau. And I can't get this one either because hooray, yet another voided villager took my 10th spot -___-


----------



## ml02ljd

Nobody in my campsite today. Boo!! Haven't had anyone for a while now. Fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## XIII

Wolfgang. And Bree hasn't left yet, so that's three good villagers (Stitches and Beau being the other two) I've missed because of her.
At least she's gone now


----------



## AmyK

I have Winnie. Kinda cute and I don't have a peppy villager right now, but my town is full.


----------



## Trickilicky

Lucky is camping today. He's really cool, but my town is full again. But if he'd camped yesterday then I could've taken him in, ugh! He's not a dream villager or anything, but I'd of happily given him a home for a couple of months ^_^


----------



## spCrossing

Phil.


----------



## Trickilicky

sp19047 said:


> Phil.



Looks like you made Phil cry


----------



## Kitsuneko

Diana is at my campsite today.  Seeing her in person, she looks pretty cute, or at least not bad for a snooty.  I'd invite her in, but my town is full.  Oh well.  I'm considering of letting one of my villagers go, I'm thinking either Hans or Curly...


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

I had Twiggy the other day.  I wasn't too interested, so I didn't bother in letting her stay.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Truffles the pig was in my campsite today. Been a while since I had a camper, too.


----------



## AmyK

My last camper was Melba. I'm hoping to find a peppy or a jock when I have room again.


----------



## HeyPatience

The last camper I had in my site was Coco. I almost took her in, but I forgot to play again later that day.


----------



## Minene

Skye is today but my town is full and someones in boxes right now. bad luck :/ I invited Ankha in the other day though so fair enough.


----------



## P.K.

I'm technically campsite resetting and I got Freya, Merengue and Zucker all in a row which is some pretty insane luck.
Too bad I'm finding everyone else's dreamies except my own. :/


----------



## Beachland

I had Twiggy yesterday, but I didn't want her to move in. Before that I had Zucker and I tried to get him to move in but he kept refusing  I'm sad, I love the octopi.


----------



## Amissapanda

I was excited to see who might be visiting when I saw the camping tent on my loading screen, but then I logged into game and it wasn't there. 

Darn. Fooled me, game. (I don't have room for more villagers, anyway, but I still like it when they visit!)


----------



## XIII

Celia. She was quite sweet.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Freckles is camping in my town today. She's cute, but I didn't invite her to move in.


----------



## Born2BWild

Pate the duck. She's cute, but I have no room.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had Samson the squinty eyed mouse in the campsite today.Tangy,Kiki and Rudy reallllyy wanted me to ask him to stay for some reason........


----------



## unintentional

I had Julian yesterday, but forgot to do anything v~v


----------



## moonchu

fang! welcome to 307H.


----------



## crispmaples

I have Marshal in my campsite right now. Since I'm doing the 16 villager cycle to try and get Stitches back, I am thinking of moving him in and maybe selling him. IDK yet.


----------



## Vizionari

Had Papi yesterday.


----------



## krabs

Rosie just came in~


----------



## Ankhes

Nobody...but nobody!  Most useless PWP EVER...  Argh!!!  Why does everybody hate my town?


----------



## XIII

Merengue was in there yesterday. I'm glad I already have her pic or I would have been disappointed xD


----------



## Trickilicky

Angus is camping today. He can politely move on tomorrow lol.


----------



## Manazran

Vic the cranky bull villagers.He used to be in an old town,and while he's not really a dreamie or anything,it was nice seeing him .


----------



## punkinpie

Ruby the bunny is here today.


----------



## Swablu

DAISY THAT CUTIE PATOOTIE I WANT HER SO BAD BUT IM FULL ;v;


----------



## badcrumbs

Oh, cute! Marshal is in my campsite ヾ(〃^∇^)ﾉ 


Oh, wait ... I have ten villagers. o(╥﹏╥)o


----------



## useyourdrill

Anicotti was in my campsite yesterday, she was the first camper I've had in weeks.


----------



## ellabella12345

Just some duck... didn't talk to her though D:


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Nobody today, though I had Molly yesterday. I see why she's a good duck villager to have.


----------



## Christopaz

Marina's in my campsite today, she's going to be my 10th villager.


----------



## Talon

Poppy. Would like to invite her to my town but it's full.


----------



## hulaburger

Rudy is in my campsite today. I love the kitties. He is kinda cute but I'm not gonna invite him in.


----------



## Amissapanda

Gala, a former resident in my town was in there today! Sadly, she didn't remember me. : ( But it was still nice to see her again.


----------



## Jamborenium

currently Ava is chillin' in there
she's a cutie but not interested in having her in my town


----------



## jvgsjeff

Curlos was camping in Forest today, but I wasn't interested.


----------



## Rivers

Chadder. I want him, but I have 10 villagers. 

Also, I thought he was a girl until I just looked him up.


----------



## Silvermist

Tutu


----------



## crispmaples

I had Whitney in my campsite today- I nearly screamed out loud.
I had enough room and now I am plot resetting her. Much work.


----------



## Tessie

Erik! He's kinda cute and ditsy looking


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Kid Cat is in my campsite! 
I asked him to move in about a million time (it seems) and he kept saying no. 
So I just gave up.


----------



## FancyThat

Gala is in Kibble's campsite today.


----------



## jazzy_jamie

I've got Nana in my campsite. She's so cute and pink! I would ask her to move in but my town is full. Oh well.


----------



## skweegee

Kitty is in my campsite right now. Unfortunately, my town is completely full, so I wasn't able to get her into my town.


----------



## Trickilicky

Pippy was camping yesterday. I actually thought she was pretty cute! My town is almost always full when I get campers, but it was great to meet her. I have a bit of a soft spot for rabbit villagers ^_^


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Nobody right now. :/


----------



## AmyK

I've been doing some campsite resetting at the weekend and still wasn't able to find a peppy or a jock. After meeting Punchy, Tia, Bruce, O'Hare, Marina and villagers I didn't need, I gave up when I found Marshal in that stupid tent of doom. I'm going to keep him for a bit and give him away when he decides to ping... Stop fooling me, luck!


----------



## Sinister

I have Jay in my campsite today.


----------



## nui

Klaus! He's actually... kind of scary, to be honest.


----------



## patriceflanders

in Paarl: Merengue
in Oishii Ai: Beau
in Tasmania: Rizzo
in Seabell : N/A


----------



## candiedapples

Diana! I was resetting and trying to go for a smug, but I couldn't resist this cute deer! Now to invite her into my town as the 10th villager.


----------



## Camillion

Sprinkle! I think I discovered my new favorite peppy!


----------



## patriceflanders

candiedapples said:


> Diana! I was resetting and trying to go for a smug, but I couldn't resist this cute deer! Now to invite her into my town as the 10th villager.




you won't be sorry !!!


----------



## Camillion

THREE campers in a row in Area9 so far: Sprinkle, Lucy, and now Rocco x3


----------



## jvgsjeff

Klaus today. No thanks.


----------



## Nanobyte

Some duck named Bill.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

No one, and I'm kind of happy it's that way, since I have 10 villagers.


----------



## sakurakiki

Cheri is in my campsite! Invited her to live in my town as she's quite cute.


----------



## Trickilicky

sakurakiki said:


> Cheri is in my campsite! Invited her to live in my town as she's quite cute.



Aww, I think Cheri is super sweet, enjoy her!

Big Top is camping today, but as always I have no room, and I don't need another lazy villager anyway.


----------



## Alyx

Sprinkle's in the Mew campsite.


----------



## patriceflanders

Only a visitor today in Tasmania :  Frank


----------



## Cuppycakez

The other day, I had Zucker camping! I got soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited because he's a dreamie. On my way to my campsite tho, my hopes were crushed. Bam was there. No idea how he got there, haven't traded in DAYS and he's not from my other towns. I also had 9 villagers I'm pretty sure before he moved in. So he wasn't a random but whatever!!

I sat and played games with Zucker though for a while.  It was fun. Even game me a camper only item!


----------



## HeyPatience

I have Nan in my campsite! Shes so cute! Too bad my town is full ; 3 ;


----------



## estypest

Tia! Invited in


----------



## CuteKatie

MARSHAL!  and I got him to move in!


----------



## Silvermist

Leonardo


----------



## hulaburger

Cally. She's ugly.


----------



## Story

I have Queenie, she's okay.


----------



## Trickilicky

Okay try again: Snake is camping today, omg he's so cute. I'd definitely of invited him if I had the room! I've been getting quite a few campers recently, it's been pretty neat to meet some new villagers.


----------



## Camillion

Blanche~


----------



## Sinister

I have Penelope in a tent today.


----------



## kwark

Kiki is in my campsite today.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nobody's in mine today!


----------



## kitanii

Muffy c:


----------



## toricrossing

Lolly the blue cat is in my campsite


----------



## CuteKatie

No one :l

- - - Post Merge - - -



toricrossing said:


> Lolly the blue cat is in my campsite



Omg you are so lucky! She is so cute! I love lolly :3


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I had Monique in the Campsite today. I'd rather have Kiki but I currently don't have room to convince anyone to move into my town.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

Marshal <3


----------



## Marzipan_Mandy

I invited Lolly, who is a dear, to reside as my 10th villager. Then Genji appeared the next day, which is a bummer because he's a dreamie of mine. (๑?⌓?๑)


----------



## kasane

Boone.





...;0; //runs and cries//


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

Tia xxx


----------



## requiem

annalise is in today, she's a cutie, but i already have ten villagers ;w;


----------



## Lala0629

Oh my gosh. I decided to do some time traveling to regrow grass so I skipped ahead six days.

And Stitches is in my campsite!!!!

Just got him to move in, yay!


----------



## Toadette

@Lala0629
Congrats!!

I don't have anyone in my camp right now...hopefully I will soon though!


----------



## OliviaMagica

Woah your lucky m8! I have Stitches in my town 
I had Robin in my camp today and she is moving in yus!!!!!


----------



## Swizzle

Ankha is in my tent today and I am tempted to take her, but I don't really want or need her in my town...


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

Frita!


----------



## jvgsjeff

I have Peaches, but I'm not interested and my 10th villager just moved in today anyway.


----------



## Fairytale

Deena. Never had her before and I have 8 villagers so yes, I'm taking her in. :3


----------



## Sinister

I have Diva in my campsite.



Lala0629 said:


> Oh my gosh. I decided to do some time traveling to regrow grass so I skipped ahead six days.
> 
> And Stitches is in my campsite!!!!
> 
> Just got him to move in, yay!



Congratulations!


----------



## kwark

Ankha was in my camp yesterday. I was cosidering to get her to move in, but then I screwed up with the TT! Argh!


----------



## FancyThat

Bangle is in my campsite in Kibble today.


----------



## hulaburger

Marina is in my campsite today.


----------



## candiedapples

Lionel the lion is in my campsite. Luckily for me, I didn't need him, since I have ten villagers now.


----------



## Phoenix747

Ankha! Too bad I have ten villagers :/


----------



## Taryn

Today it's Puck. Penguins are cute but he's not my penguin of choice.


----------



## mdchan

I have Bangle in my campsite.  This game just loves to tease me, I know it!
I have 9 villagers, and one moving in, so I can't invite her to the town, but I want her in!  Argh!  Why, game!?


----------



## Shimmer

I haven't had a camper in at least a few weeks. D;


----------



## Silvermist

Monty


----------



## useyourdrill

Today I had Chadder. Picked him up because I'm trying to cycle through villagers as quickly as possible, but I'm not too happy about it!


----------



## Miss_Tisa

Goose the chicken.
Dear gawd.


----------



## pwincess

no one considering i don't have the campsite up yet ;_;


----------



## magsley

I had Stitches in my campsite yesterday, the first time EVER getting a Tier 1 in my camp!! He's not a dreamie, though, so I'll probably put him up for auction/sale if he asks to move  He did however put his house in a very perfect spot, how nice of him :3







- - - Post Merge - - -



Miss_Tisa said:


> Goose the chicken.
> Dear gawd.



Oh jesus I remember Goose moved in RIGHT NEXT TO MY HOUSE randomly earlier this year. This was before I knew about plot-resetting tricks. And before I knew how to get villagers to move out. Took... forever... to get him out. He would just creepily hang out outside my house o_o Now I have streetlamps on both sides of my house to prevent unwanted next door neighbors


----------



## FancyThat

Purrl is in my campsite today, she's cute :3.

- - - Post Merge - - -



magsley said:


> I had Stitches in my campsite yesterday, the first time EVER getting a Tier 1 in my camp!! He's not a dreamie, though, so I'll probably put him up for auction/sale if he asks to move  He did however put his house in a very perfect spot, how nice of him :3



Awww, Stitches is awesome .


----------



## Silvermist

Bruce


----------



## Marzipan_Mandy

Found Merengue camping last week. I loss to her three times after accepting her 'games', and ultimately felt annoyed with myself. Not the best visit, but I invited her to move in anyway. She's actually such a dear and I don't see myself letting go of her anytime soon (or ever).


----------



## punkinpie

magsley said:


> I remember Goose moved in RIGHT NEXT TO MY HOUSE randomly earlier this year. This was before I knew about plot-resetting tricks. And before I knew how to get villagers to move out. Took... forever... to get him out. He would just creepily hang out outside my house o_o Now I have streetlamps on both sides of my house to prevent unwanted next door neighbors


:O Same thing happened to me not long ago
He left, but he left in me a deep scar which can never be healed.


----------



## hiiragicrossing

Stitches...and I'm crushed because I have no room!


----------



## Melyora

hiiragicrossing said:


> Stitches...and I'm crushed because I have no room!



Awwwww that's a shame! >_< Always the hard point with towns... Have 9 villagers and get a void-villager you don't like, or 10 villagers you like and miss out on the camper...

Well, except for the day after completing the campsite, no one has decided to pay a visit to Remaerd. Not that I have room now, but hopefully I get some villagers to move out soon.


----------



## Camillion

Monique, my #1 least favorite villager


----------



## Stitched

Currently campsite cycling for Stitches.  I've seen so many people's dreamies so far.  Everyone's except my own.


----------



## Lala0629

Purrl is in my campsite.


----------



## Batsu

I just had Zucker in my camp and after 10 minutes of telling him to move to my town, he agreed. <3 He's no Coco (one day I'll have her...), but I love that he's themed after takoyaki (so good).


----------



## Dewy

Chrissy c:


----------



## Ichigo.

I have Lucky in my campsite and he asked to move in almost immediately, but he's not one of my dreamies, so I passed. don't want a 10th villager taking up space. he's quite cute though.


----------



## FancyThat

Octavian is in Kibble's campsite today, haven't checked my other towns.


----------



## Silvermist

Blaire


----------



## hulaburger

Rocco
So ugly


----------



## TehyaFaye

Rodeo popped in today. I generally like bulls, but I'd like him more if not for those beady red eyes. I get why he has them, but eh. Not my thing, though I wouldn't have room for him anyways if I felt differently. XD


----------



## Born2BWild

Got Stitches today. I know he's popular, but...those eyes...


----------



## FancyThat

Deirdre is in Kibble's campsite today, she's quite cute. Diva is in Mania's campsite, not a fan.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams

What CampSite?
All jokes aside, I seriously don't have a campsite.


----------



## Ankhes

Ankha.  I could just scream.  I mean, I HAVE Ankha, but I know someone else would just love to have her and I don't have room to take her so I can give her away...

ARGH!


----------



## Trickilicky

Annalisa is camping today. She's the best looking anteater I've met so far, but still..no..I just don't like them :S plus full town so, happy to meet but, bye.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Maelle today.  Ducks with hair look silly to me.


----------



## Melyora

Nobody today =) I had Chops move out of Remaerd recently, so I have a space. Now just to hope a nice villager shows up!


----------



## Sinister

I have Kevin camping in my town.


----------



## fashions

Colton! I convince him to move in. ;D


----------



## Trickilicky

Antonio is camping in my storage town. I'm having bad luck with anteaters recently lol. I'm hoping to meet some alligator villagers!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had Cherry in my ducky town and Gayle in my cycling town.They seem nice.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Patty was camping in my town, but I wasn't interested.


----------



## Biskit11

Tank is in mine.


----------



## Ichigo.

I've had 4 campers in a row but no one worth inviting. Sigh.


----------



## Batsu

I just got Naomi in my camp. I'd never seen her before until today but I _really_ want her now. Snooty is my least favorite personality but I really love the way Naomi looks. Unfortunately I have 10 villagers so I'll just have to hope I can get her from someone else later...


----------



## Silvermist

Paula


----------



## Melyora

Rosie, and now she has plotted perfectly on the first try xD


----------



## Ami Mercury

Rory was in the campsite earlier today. I invited him in and TTed to get him moved in!


----------



## iGotNoiPad

I got Mott. I am looking for a jock villager after Stinky left but I am just not interested in him moving in.


----------



## Trickilicky

Maple was in my storage town campsite earlier when I was TTing to get Stitches to ping for a trade. I invited her in, she's very cute ^_^


----------



## Lady Timpani

Lolly. She's my first camper in my new town, and I'm trying to get her in right now since she's pretty cute. Idk if I can though, since I have a plot set up right now, but that would only make me have nine villagers.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just got her to move in via a game of Rock Paper Scissors.


----------



## Silvermist

Vesta


----------



## CrimzonLogic

I had Broccolo the mouse yesterday, and got him to move in. He's adorable.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Ed today! Ehh, not a fan. He'd look nice if he had a second eye, or if he were more deliberately a cyclops.


----------



## Trickilicky

I got Chief in my storage town today while I was getting another villager to ping. I invited him in, hopefully he'll make someone happy one today in the future ^^


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Trickilicky said:


> I got Chief in my storage town today while I was getting another villager to ping. I invited him in, hopefully he'll make someone happy one today in the future ^^



Aw, that's so kind of you!


----------



## Wildroses

Hugh. I ended up talking him into moving in. I'm a real sucker for the colour blue.


----------



## JSS

Punchy. Trying to move him in and get either Canberra or Kabuki out really quick, since he's a tier 1 and someone may want him. It'd be a shame to let him go.


----------



## Megan.

Frank is in my campsite. He's pretty nice looking, if I wasn't full I might've invited him to stay..


----------



## hulaburger

Nobody. My campsite has been empty for almost a week ;-;


----------



## Ami Mercury

Apollo!!!!!!!! Hello Cranky and full town!


----------



## Silvermist

Deena


----------



## jvgsjeff

Kabuki was camping at my campsite today. I invited him to move in, so he'll be a Forest resident soon.


----------



## Nanobyte

Nobody, which could be either good or bad.


----------



## sakurakiki

Cally is currently in my campsite.


----------



## GameFaceClive

I'm at 8 villagers and Frita was camping. Meh.


----------



## Trickilicky

Cookie is in my storage town's camp site. She's very cute but I've had her before, so she's not 'new', and also the town is full.


----------



## Campy

I had Cyrano in my campsite yesterday. Gosh, he sure wears an ugly shirt.


----------



## candiedapples

Yesterday, Genji was in my camp. I will definitely try to adopt him when I have a free space in my town! I really like the design of this jock bunny.


----------



## Hazel

Marina the octopus is in my town! I don't know whether I should invite her to move in or not as I already have two normal villagers! >.<


----------



## kwark

Winnie, the peppy horse.


----------



## Melyora

Portia the Snooty Doggie. She is much cuter than I thought! But Willow just moved in as my snooty, and my open space is reserved for Pashmina. 

Too bad for Portia =)


----------



## Winkyccat

The last villager to be in my campsite was Timbra


----------



## Trickilicky

Walt was in my camp site yesterday, that makes it around 5 -6 times he's camped here. Take the hint mate seriously, I won't be inviting you in any time soon


----------



## Ras

Frobert.  I turned around and left.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Sprinkle

I'm dancing around with the idea of inviting her in my head


----------



## kwark

Roald. That is the third time within the 16 villager cycle he came out camping here.


----------



## scartwright

I've a blue deer called Bruce in mine. He's quite cute but he just keeps refusing. Sod you then, Bruce!


----------



## Dartagnam

Fauna, for the second time in a few days...The first time she appeared after resetting many times, but I was looking for Goldie and finally I found her! And now she's back, maybe she would like to stay in my village together with Erik? :?)


----------



## Silvermist

Coach


----------



## alwatkins

A pink monkey.


----------



## Camillion

The bunny who possessed a gyroid o3o


----------



## aleshapie

Camillion said:


> View attachment 75110
> The bunny who possessed a gyroid o3o



LOL!! That's Coco! She is actually a very popular villager!


----------



## Camillion

Ain't got room sadly and will be waiting to find a peppy once I get Camofrog out :c


----------



## alwatkins

Truffles. I got a Foosball table from her.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Deli! Mercury is now complete! I may have no peppy, but I don't care!


----------



## sakurakiki

Daisy is in my campsite today!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had Chester who looks like he might be Chow and Pinky's illegitimate son.


----------



## AmyK

My latest campers were Rodeo and Ed. Yesterday I did some campsite resetting and my plans to find a peppy or a jock were ruthlessly destroyed again. Welcome, Diana!


----------



## kwark

I got Ava today. Yesterday I had Timbra.


----------



## Trickilicky

Rowan is camping here AGAIN. He was here a couple of weeks ago!! I like the tiger villagers but I'm not keen on this guy particularly (plus no room).


----------



## Silvermist

Winnie


----------



## Nunnafinga

Today I had Cesar the cranky gorilla.I guess he doesn't know about the No Gorillas ordinance I have in my town.I like his butt pad,though.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Aurora was in my town the other day.  Her cuteness was hard to resist.


----------



## kwark

Del is in my town today. CTRL + ALT + DEL. It would've been funny if that was his catch phrase. But alas, catch phrases are only limited to 10 characters.


----------



## Campy

Papi. He's a cutie but what's up with that horrible music he plays? So unfitting.


----------



## Melyora

Campy said:


> Papi. He's a cutie but what's up with that horrible music he plays? So unfitting.



Papi is amazing~! I adored him so much in my old town.

Today I have Opal in my campsite. But Willow is my snooty (<3) and I have no space, so not interested.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Kiki.  Another cute villager that I decided to decline...


----------



## FancyThat

Cheri is camping in my main town today, she's pretty cute .


----------



## candiedapples

I was campsite resetting, and I saw Maple (love her!) Chow, and Agent S. I stopped the campsite resetting when I noticed that I had picked up Fushsia from someone's void, so it turned into plot resetting.


----------



## Neechan

Beardo is in my camp today, another smug, he's not really what i was looking for >.>


----------



## Hypno KK

Genji


----------



## hdtraves

Anchovy the bird is up in it =P


----------



## Mints

Skye is currently in there </3
Hopes crushed because I already have 10 villagers ;_;


----------



## Splendor

Yesterday was Lolly, and today is Drift ;-; They're both cute but no room D:


----------



## Wildroses

Buck. I pretty much regretted the game doesn't let you run screaming from the tent.


----------



## Melyora

Nobody, I think. Good thing, cause I am full and I can never resist looking there XD


----------



## Ursaring

The most recent was Rhonda the rhino. I did not invite her to move in, although she seemed eager to do so.

Edit: Fauna was there today, and after an epic rock-paper-scissors match she agreed to move in. :3


----------



## ilovebob123

The beautiful Jambette was in my campsite last


----------



## GameFaceClive

I've been having the worst luck the past 2 campers in town. 

The first was Punchy on the very day that one of my villagers was in boxes on her way out. Today, Bluebear appeared on the day that my newest 10th villager is in boxes on her way in.

The campsite can bring you joy or pain...


----------



## Therhodian

Jay is in it, I will have 9 villagers soon and understood the 10th will come from either void or streetpass or camping. So I proably wait til a cool guy camps in.


----------



## Winkyccat

Limberg is in it rn but 2 days ago on the game Rhonda was there and a week before in the game chevre was there and I asked her to move in.


----------



## Therhodian

Winkyccat said:


> Limberg is in it rn but 2 days ago on the game Rhonda was there and a week before in the game chevre was there and I asked her to move in.



Do they stay long camping?


----------



## Wilkie

chow the weird panda o-0


----------



## princessmorgan

Greta


----------



## Camillion

Jamebette, eh. Had worse but wish I got a lazy to con ovo


----------



## Rasha

hmm from what i remember the one who stayed the longest for some reason was hazel, she scares me DX
and her catchphrase "uni-wow" is just uni-NOPE! XP


----------



## Silvermist

Antonio


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had Moe,the big-eyed lazy cat.Nice kitty.


----------



## kazyrock

Cherry the Dog. If anyone wants her PM me quick...


----------



## snowblizzard24

I had Drago in the campsite today. I knew he was popular because he's one of the mythical creatures, but this is the first time I saw him in the game. He's really cool looking!



kazyrock said:


> Cherry the Dog. If anyone wants her PM me quick...



You can't adopt a villager from a different town's campsite if thats what you're trying to do...


----------



## kazyrock

I would have asked her to move in and then made a deal with someone, thanks.


----------



## Mekan1

I had Simon yesterday


----------



## Ami Mercury

Bam moved out yesterday. But I had a Camper today on the Harvest Festival! Zucker!


----------



## IndyGo

*Big Top. *Currently selling my crowns to him to rake in millions of bells. Today is a good day.


----------



## JSS

Fauna is in my campsite today. She's adorable. Too bad I'm already at 10 villagers.


----------



## meenz

Rosie is in my campsite  I couldn't resist, so I'm making her move in.


----------



## Winkyccat

^ Rosie was in mine yesterday also and same lol


----------



## Fernweh

Molly^^ and she is moving in my town even though I wanted Boone...! But she looks so cute ^^


----------



## Becca617

nobody


----------



## Ras

Pashmina and I took her in.  In Mirage, Quillson.  Couldn't take him, but wouldn't anyway.  He's not as horrendous looking as I thought he would be, but I'm not into smugs.


----------



## kasane

Derwin, and I've been exploiting him. 
By selling him my island beetles/sharks for at least quadruple the original price uhuehuehuehue...
Although it takes 20 minutes to sell off 15 beetles/sharks at a time ugh


----------



## hulaburger

MERENGUE was in my campsite today! I invited her in obv


----------



## wintersoldier

no one has showed up in my campsite today. i think the last villager i saw was eugene, but that was a few days ago. >_>


----------



## Mello

Zucker.


----------



## GameFaceClive

Poppy moved in from the campsite 2 days ago. Today, Lolly is in there.


----------



## Minene

doc 2 days ago, then anicotti, and today mint. meh


----------



## Melyora

Today nobody, but a few days ago I had Portia. She visited earlier as well, but I was full both times... If she visited me again and I have room, definitely taking her in. She was much much cuter than I expected her to be.

Aaaaand yesterday I had O'Hare. I know how popular he is. I would have loved to take him in and put him up for giveaway adoption, but I was full >_<


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had been looking for Benjamin and here he drops himself into my lap.Good doggy.


----------



## Silvermist

Groucho


----------



## Bcat

Joey. feh


----------



## Cautious Fox

I've got Tammy in mine right now.


----------



## Trickilicky

Filbert is camping today. He's really cute, if I had room I'd probably have invited him in. Hopefully he and Nibbles are having coffee and such while he's in town today ^_^


----------



## wintersoldier

hippeux's in mine today...


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Merengue! It took me about 25 minutes but she's moving to my town!


----------



## Born2BWild

After a few weeks without a single camper, I found O'Hare there today.


----------



## Ichigo.

Carmen. She's cute, but I'm not interested.


----------



## hulaburger

Tabby. I thought about adopting her but I think I'mma pass her up


----------



## lazuli

tammy. UGH.
i had her several times before so i just noped out of there


----------



## Brianstorm

Freya


----------



## Meadows

Snake


----------



## danceonglitter

Sheldon :')


----------



## Trickilicky

Klaus was in my camp site yesterday. It's not often I get two campers in a row.


----------



## Minene

Greta the other day and today I have Stinky. i've been getting lots of campers but not any villagers i like :c


----------



## Ichigo.

Tank. He's been in there a hundred times can he just never return.


----------



## Trickilicky

Pancetti is camping today. It's a no from me I'm afraid, but hope she enjoys Cinnabar while she's here.


----------



## Noctis

Tangy is camping in my main town. It doesn't look pretty bad as I thought. It looks pretty cute in my opinion. Then again I do love peppy villagers.


----------



## Rasha

Kiki


----------



## Trickilicky

Another camper today: DEL! Ahhh, he's so cool, I'd of loved to invite him in if I had the room! I'm a bit ticked, but it happens. Hopefully I'll meet him again someday when I have a free slot ^_^


----------



## hulaburger

Mac. he's cute. I invited him in


----------



## melissacrossing

Nobody. I've been having a "dry spell" all this week


----------



## Minene

vladimir..i'll pass..


----------



## Megan.

Jitters. c;


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Zucker, kinda meh but he's moving in anyway.


----------



## Noctis

Tia is in my main town and Clay in my second town.


----------



## MightyMunchlax

Colton is in my second town. I don't have room though cause I just picked up Octavian a couple days ago


----------



## Trickilicky

Shari is in my 'igloo' today. I'm not much of a fan of the monkey villagers (except Nana), but hope she has a good time camping in Cinnabar ^_^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*cries* I wish I had room. You're my second favorite rabbit. You're freaking chocolate mint!​


----------



## pika62221

My Japanese town had Dotty, one of the villagers in my NA town! Apparently she took a vacation from my NA town and wanted to see how Japan looked!


----------



## SpottyPup

No one was camping today, but Teddy camped in my town yesterday!


----------



## Lemon Loaf

I got Antonio! I love Antonio. Sadly I have 10 villagers at the moment. No one wants to move out and I don't time travel so that's a shame. Maybe next time. :c


----------



## candiedapples

Peanut the super adorable peppy squirrel!  She's even cuter in person!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had a feeling I'd run across Fauna sooner or later and here she decides to camp in my cycling town.Yeah...she's moving in.


----------



## Vizionari

candiedapples said:


> Peanut the super adorable peppy squirrel!  She's even cuter in person!



Lucky you! I _adore_ Peanut. Was going to get her, but Rosie came up first so I took the opportunity.

Amelia is camping today.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Ugh... recently, I got both _Ken and Sprinkle,_ who are both absolutely _adorable_ and great villagers! Sadly, that's when Graham decided to move in from one of my friends' void... 

I guess sometimes it really is better not to check who's in your campsite when your town is full. :/


----------



## Amalthea

Daisy the dog! She seems like a normal. She's so cute, wish I had room for her


----------



## Miily

antonio


----------



## kasane

Yesterday I got Coco, who is one of my Dreamies for my second town.
I quickly set up some temporary PWPs to make sure that when I plot reset for her, the chances of her popping up in a bad area have been decreased. Now I'm just waiting for her plot to appear~ <3


----------



## Silvermist

Bettina


----------



## hulaburger

Alfonso the alligator. pass.


----------



## Amalthea

Tex the Smug Penguin is in my campsite today... I actually REALLY like him! His design is so interesting! I'd have 3 smugs if I was able to invite him in, but I have no room...


----------



## Mayor B

Willow! ^-^ she's moving in


----------



## snapdragon

No one right now ;_; I've only had 1 camper, Cousteau.


----------



## sakurakiki

Rosie is currently in my campsite!


----------



## daniduckyface

I haven't had anyone recently but my last camper was Lucky back when he was still a Tier 2. I really like his design.


----------



## princesskyndal

Fauna, and she's now agreed to move in to my town next to Julian!<3


----------



## Camillion

Antonio! :3


----------



## Improv

More like _what's_ in my campsite.

Maelle the monster duck.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Improv said:


> More like _what's_ in my campsite.
> 
> Maelle the monster duck.



I guess you've never seen Gloria then.

- - - Post Merge - - -



I wonder about the thought process that goes into the designing of the ACNL villagers:

"Hmmmm...let's have a yellow gorilla with big fleshy lips and zombie eyes who dresses like a jock and has a house full of athletic equipment like a jock but is actually a lazy."

Makes sense to me........


----------



## Rika092

Nunnafinga said:


> I guess you've never seen Gloria then.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 78888
> 
> I wonder about the thought process that goes into the designing of the ACNL villagers:
> 
> "Hmmmm...let's have a yellow gorilla with big fleshy lips and zombie eyes who dresses like a jock and has a house full of athletic equipment like a jock but is actually a lazy."
> 
> Makes sense to me........



LOL ^ this is killing me...

I have patty - ugh. And I generally wouldn't dislike cows/bulls so much if it weren't for their larger-than-my-head nostrils...I mean RL cows are actually kinda cute. Why do the designers decide to accentuate the not-so-pretty features on certain animal species continues to puzzle me.


----------



## AmyK

My last camper was Rolf and before him Poncho (who moved in today) and Lolly during campsite resetting. It was hard to pass on Lolly, but there are just too many cute normals and I already have Fauna and Maple at the moment.


----------



## GameFaceClive

I just started campsite re-setting for a jock to replace to the one who will be leaving in a few days. In 15 mins I've had Stitches, Fauna and now Marshall in the campsite. I've never encounted Marshall before so I spent some time chatting with him, and while he's cute I don't get the rabid hype that surrounds him.


----------



## snapdragon

My second visitor is Punchy!


----------



## LeAckerman

I have Renee in my campsite at the moment. Unfortunately, she's not a dreamie. :c


----------



## brutalitea

Vladimir the cranky cub is huddling inside my igloo.


----------



## AmyK

My latest campers were Rolf and Derwin. =)


----------



## snapdragon

erik, but i'm at 10 villagers... ;_;


----------



## zoriez

I have Doc today, not letting him move in.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

lolly is in mine today but i have 10 villagers and one is moving out today


----------



## snapdragon

Today is Wolfgang!


----------



## tealseer

Maple! She is adorable and I have a empty space for  Her but I already have two normal villagers >.>


----------



## Punchyleaf

Deirdre. Invited her in asap hehe


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Monique, I don't like her at all though.


----------



## charade501

Blanche. Eh.


----------



## snapdragon

charade501 said:


> Blanche. Eh.



heeeeey i love blanche! i just got her in my town c:


----------



## roseflower

I had Cube the penguin in my tent. He`s so  cute when he smiles.


----------



## Astro Cake

Rowan. I don't really like how tigers look.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I think that people that camp in your town live in other peoples towns or are from other peoples voids... I keep getting villagers that either live or use to live in my sisters town and my cycling town.


----------



## Trickilicky

Opal is the first camper I've had in weeks. She's okay, but I wouldn't invite her if I had the room (plus she also lives in my storage town). Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever had a camper in Cinnabar when I've actually had room ><


----------



## charade501

Samson.


----------



## snapdragon

mira~so sad! man i keep getting really good villagers in my campsite ~.~


----------



## Silvermist

Kabuki


----------



## jvgsjeff

Bianca was camping out in an igloo tonight. I might've asked her to move in, but my town is full so I didn't have the option.


----------



## Alice

Bruce is there right now.


----------



## Psicat

I had Samson today.  First camper in weeks.


----------



## brutalitea

Tangy is in my igloo.


----------



## Scully

ruby is camping in the igloo today and I invited her to move into my town


----------



## Chiisanacx

Pashmina


----------



## Ras

Scoot.  I actually kind of like him.


----------



## Noodledude

Skye. I really wish I had room for her.


----------



## estypest

Kid Kat. Not bad, though no room for your kitty !


----------



## FancyThat

Hippeux is in Kibble's campsite today, haven't met him before so it was nice to see a new villager . I haven't checked my other towns yet.


----------



## daiyuflower

I've got Alice today


----------



## Megan.

Apple and I have room.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Beardo.....yeah.


----------



## LeAckerman

Recently, I got Katt(ew) and Spork was in my igloo yesterday. No dreamies so far. :/


----------



## Plasticlizards

Haven't had any campers in several days... always seems to happen, sometimes weeks even.
If so, none could move in anyways because I already have 10 dreamies!


----------



## Trickilicky

I got Tutu in my OYC town, and I invited her in! She's so big and cute, my town clearly needed a polar bear in it  Looking forward to her moving in ^_^


----------



## Nunnafinga

Trickilicky said:


> I got Tutu in my OYC town, and I invited her in! She's so big and cute, my town clearly needed a polar bear in it  Looking forward to her moving in ^_^





Excellent choice.Tutu isn't very good at hide & seek but she's a fun villager to have in your town.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I got Ren?e in my campsite...... Whatever.


----------



## FancyThat

Benedict is in Kibble's campsite today.

Aw Purrl is in Mania's campsite today, she's so cute <3. If I had room I'd take her.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Deli.. I'll pass.


----------



## DCB

Ren?e is in my campsite right now.


----------



## tealseer

Ribbot!! He's so cool looking!


----------



## Biskit11

Marcel.


----------



## SpottyPup

Marshall was in my campsite yesterday!


----------



## meo

Bruce the deer. Invited him in.


----------



## 00jachna

Gladys, meh :/


----------



## VanillaBean

Tia! I wish I had room in my town.


----------



## estypest

Octavian. I had him in my WW game years ago, strange seeing him again. Would invite but no room at the inn!


----------



## Druddigon

Pierce, I'm tempted to ask him to move in, but there are other eagles I like to have a bit more.


----------



## daiyuflower

I've got Robin today


----------



## Trickilicky

Peck is camping in Cinnabar today. His blank, dead eyes creep me out, so I backed out of the tent slowly and didn't look back.


----------



## Hyoshido

Beau get your goddamn deer end in my fuggin town or I swear I'll cry for 5 minutes


----------



## badcrumbs

Molly was camping in Bascom yesterday. I'm trying to figure out what permanent villagers I want there, so I am giving her a shot. She was pretty adorable.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I got Apple today; I'm definitely gonna ask her to move in! Maybe someday I'll get Flurry to camp again...

**EDIT** Well that was easy! She's already agreed to move to Balamb.


----------



## VanillaBean

Blanche is in my campsite right now. I don't think I'm going to invite her into my town since I'm saving the spot in case a dreamie comes along.


----------



## Astro Cake

Merry. She's cute but a little unsettling. Don't think I'm gonna move her in.


----------



## Heyden

Merengue and Ankha


----------



## spCrossing

Goldie...

I really want that adorable golden retriever, but 3 Normals is too much for this guy. :c


----------



## Silvermist

Camofrog


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm campsite resetting for a dreamy so I don't know who yet.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I had to postpone my campsite resetting and I saw an Igloo, it was Wart Jr. Of course...


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Sylvia's in my campsite today. Not going to ask her to move in, but I've been hanging out with her to listen to the peaceful igloo music.


----------



## Mr. Marowak

Big Top. One of my dreamies. In my town. With no open slots. I had a spot open yesterday. Why did you wait till now? Swear to God you freaking number three-sporting, green-limbed, French prov*erb-speaking, lazy, goggle-wearing, head-protecting, boxing-enthusiast animalia chordata mammalia probiscidea elephantidae elaphus maximus borneensis*


----------



## Trickilicky

Mr. Marowak said:


> Big Top. One of my dreamies. In my town. With no open slots. I had a spot open yesterday. Why did you wait till now? Swear to God you freaking number three-sporting, green-limbed, French prov*erb-speaking, lazy, goggle-wearing, head-protecting, boxing-enthusiast animalia chordata mammalia probiscidea elephantidae elaphus maximus borneensis*



Nice, insulting him with his scientific classification, that'll really learn him! Lol 

Yesterday Apollo was camping in Cinnabar. It's funny 'cause the night before I met Apollo in a friends town and he seemed really buff and into me, so I guess he followed me back home *cough* Either way, town was full, but he's a cool guy.


----------



## Camillion

I WAS going to campsite reset for Margie but stinkin cute Chief showed up first time and ruined my plans. He's now a villager of Area9 and I'm going to make the requirements of my new town Margie + four tolerable villagers x3


----------



## estypest

Filbert.. again.. yes I know you were in my WW town but take a hint, there's no room


----------



## snapdragon

Hans. Ewww.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I forgot to post this yesterday, but I continued campsite resetting and Kid Cat was in the campsite. He will now start living in Woodway soon.


----------



## AmyK

Found Winnie in my campsite two days ago. 
Since I've been looking for a peppy villager for MONTHS I've asked her to move in.


----------



## Hyoshido

*MY WAIFU IS IN MY CAMPSITE MY WAIFU IS IN MY CAMPSITE MY WAIFU IS IN MY CAMPSITE*

Genjiiiiiii I've missed yooooooou!!


----------



## estypest

Ruby, I guess she's visiting from my second town


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Nobody ATM, but the other day, Joey happened. And even earlier...

SCOOTALOO, SCOOT-SCOOTALOO~!*
*Cheri the Bear Cub


----------



## DCB

Groucho is currently visiting.


----------



## Boidoh

Freya is in my campsite.


----------



## Scully

Moose 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Boidoh said:


> Freya is in my campsite.



ohhhh I'm jealous! I wish she would visit my campsite.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Tangy, I got her to move in after many games and 4 times of her turning down my request to move in.


----------



## Melyora

Vesta is in the iglo today! So looks adorable, so I invited her in ^-^ I hope Willow won't get jealous with another cute sheep in town.


----------



## candiedapples

Today, Robin is in the campsite. She's a pretty bird!


----------



## SweetT

Phil.


----------



## AmyK

Had Pudge yesterday. Ummm... No. Town is full anyway.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Aw poo! I got gypped! There's none in there!


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

I got Marshal! yes! finally! time to get the little cute to move in and i am all set XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

he won't move in YET i have been trying for an hour but meh as longs as it takes it will be worth itXD

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg move in Marshal!


----------



## Snowfell

I'm campsite resetting right now so so far today I've had:
Carmen
Alfonso
Anchovy
Diva
Alli
and Wart Jr


----------



## Nunnafinga

I have Lobo in my campsite right now and I don't have a cranky in that town but....I also don't have a space available.No cranky wolf for me.


----------



## Shimmer

I walked in with suspense. 

Saw Opal.

Walked out with shame.


----------



## Astro Cake

Opal, one of my dreamies.


----------



## daniduckyface

No one  my game hates me.


----------



## 00jachna

daniduckyface said:


> No one  my game hates me.



My game hates me too. I had someone in it once, it was Jambette -.-'


----------



## sleepel

rodney


----------



## Psicat

Phoebe.  If I only I had room.


----------



## TraceyJ

Francine…debating whether to take her or not


----------



## Trickilicky

In Cinnabar, Shari was camping yesterday (bleh), and weirdly enough i got another camper today, Jeremiah. He is really really cute, I love frogs! If I'd had a space free, I may of invited him in. Probably for the best though, Prince might have been jealous


----------



## Shimmer

Bree was in my campsite yesterday. I didn't have room but I was so tempted to want her as a dreamie. XD


----------



## Flykk

Bubbles... I'm waiting until someone I really wants appears


----------



## Winkyccat

Limberg was in there last he visits all the time ugh


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms

Julian today. Trying with all my might to invite him in. >o<


----------



## voldemonet

Curlos the smug sheep :3


----------



## kasane

Aaaahhh Chrissy~~ <333

Currently plot resetting for the cutie


----------



## Lemmy

Melba... But I don't want any new koalas. I love Eugene c:


----------



## pika62221

Figures, nearly 2 years later, NOW Marina decides to show her octopus face! AFTER I get 10, nice timing cephalopod!


----------



## AmyK

My latest campers were Peck and Ruby. Both of them for the second time. I had so many campers this week!


----------



## Arabelle

Lolly.... I just finished plot resetting for my 10th dreamie, Willow, and noticed the tent.  It's been a while since I saw any campers so I checked and there's Lolly in there xD... Oh well. I already have 2 normals and just got my last dreamie.. Anyways, she's soooo adorable!! Didn't get to really meet her in game before.. She's so cute!


----------



## SpottyPup

Dizzy was in my campsite today!


----------



## GameFaceClive

Roscoe was camping today!! I had him in my previous town and kinda miss him. My current cranky is moving in 2 days so he would have been a perfect replacement :/


----------



## Born2BWild

SpottyPup said:


> Dizzy was in my campsite today!



I got Dizzy today too! I've never had an elephant villager, so I may have asked him to move in if my wasn't already stinking full. *cough Astrid and Al when will you move cough*


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

...Pecan... She's... She's in my site...!


----------



## Tap Dancer

Moe, the cat, is in my campsite today. I think he's camped here before, but I'm not positive. I don't care for him.


----------



## brutalitea

Tiffany was in my campsite but I had no interest.


----------



## Druddigon

Rudy, I'm somewhat interested in having him move in.


----------



## FancyThat

Cheri is in Kibble's campsite today, she's adorable .


----------



## Duck Sorceress

Skye, I think I won't have her move in


----------



## Hyoshido

Francine's in mine, I've only been getting "Good" villagers from the Campsite.

I'mma get her in cus she's bae and I'll try to get Chrissy too.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had Drake the stupid duck who moved from my 100% duck town unannounced forcing me to move Puck the penguin there thus making my town 90% duck and 10% penguin.Well,at least Puck is also an aquatic bird and if you squint he looks like a fat pink duck that likes hockey.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Aurora.


----------



## Exxiilem

I have no one interesting at the moment. . . BUT I did have Lolly the other night, and Groucho earlier today. (I traveled.)


----------



## cheezyfries

Colton, but I didn't have room or else I would've let him move in


----------



## Karminny

I had that one mouse who wears a watermelon shirt. I denied her.


----------



## MightyMunchlax

I had Merengue yesterday


----------



## candiedapples

Static! Static! Love that little cranky squirrel.


----------



## Karminny

IF ANYONE FINDS LUCY, PLEASE PM ME


----------



## Sayaren

Fauna ;A; I can't ask her to move in because my town is full.


----------



## DCB

PomPom. =/


----------



## Silvermist

Tank


----------



## Goop

Kid Cat!
I'm a fan of him, but I'm not sure if I want him to take up my 10th plot. ;___;
I'm hoping to move out Purrl or Fuschia soon, though...

I think I might ask him to move in~


----------



## Winkyccat

maple is in my campsite! I don't know if I want her to take up the 10th space but I haven't had any cub villagers yet and it might make chevre move out faster but not sure :c


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Karminny said:


> I had that one mouse who wears a watermelon shirt. I denied her.



*Squirrel

Love, Daniel




I have Goldie.


----------



## snapdragon

One of my first loves, Vesta


----------



## Trickilicky

Gwen was in Cinnabar's yesterday. She's pretty, and we played a few games. I really like snooties, I think I'll get another one when one of my tempies asks to move.


----------



## biker

Velma as in my campsite yesterday, today there's no one.


----------



## Shimmer

I had Chevre in my campsite! o: 

I remember she was my cousin's dreamie in Wild World. xD


----------



## Arcticfox5

Punchy, my birthday-buddy, is in my campsite and I am so bummed out. I would've totally gotten him if I'd had space.


----------



## abbydoll

Pekoe! ♥ c: She'll be moving in soon.


----------



## Silvermist

Fauna


----------



## Trickilicky

Astrid is camping in Taciturn today. She's okay actually, I like her star-pattern design, we played a few games but she'll be leaving tomorrow.


----------



## Cait

no one has been to mine in a while


----------



## OLoveLy

Me,it's Muffy. ^^


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Hopper in Hamistu and Rudy in Oxford. c:


----------



## Paperboy012305

The Hidden Owl said:


> Hopper in Hamistu and Rudy in Oxford. c:


I have Rudy in my campsite too. Too bad I can't convince him in because I have 10 villagers.


----------



## Maruchan

Sly. Before then it was a goat...Kidd? (sorry forgot his name) 
and then prior to the goat, it was Harry. -__-
Fortunately I have a full town all the time.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Maruchan said:


> Sly. Before then it was a goat...Kidd? (sorry forgot his name)
> and then prior to the goat, it was Harry. -__-
> Fortunately I have a full town all the time.


I never encountered a dreamy with 10 villagers in my town thank goodness.


----------



## PurpleLutari

Camofrog is in mine rn.. ugh, I want Alice instead tho ;_;


----------



## Karminny

Maruchan said:


> Sly. Before then it was a goat...Kidd? (sorry forgot his name)
> and then prior to the goat, it was Harry. -__-
> Fortunately I have a full town all the time.



Ugh I had Harry and jst... No thank you...


----------



## Vizionari

Currently Lily.


----------



## Zenoah

I haven't checked today, but the last one was Mitzi.


----------



## brutalitea

Coco is in my igloo.


----------



## PPUAlchemist

I have Greta camping in my igloo. I had to look up her name based on appearance because I walked out of the igloo without talking to her... ^^;


----------



## daiyuflower

Yesterday I had Agent S   Cute, but I don't really like any of the zap suit animals.


----------



## snapdragon

Ren?e. Not a big fan 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> Coco is in my igloo.



LUCKY! I think Coco is so cute


----------



## Arcticfox5

Yesterday it was Punchy, now Diana... WHY DO ALL THE COOL VILLAGERS HAVE TO COME WHEN MY TOWN IS FULL!


----------



## seanrc

I had Erik, he said he's moving in. (he better!)


----------



## HopeForHyrule

In my second copy town, I had Sprinkle which was awesome because she was an accidental move out in my main town, so I was really happy to be able to get her back. And then I had Fauna in my main town and thought she was really cute, so I asked her to move in.


----------



## Acnl-Forever

Today, It's Tucker


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Spoiler: Here's what I think



SVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITE


----------



## OLoveLy

Today, it's the little rabbit Gabi.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Avery!


----------



## snapdragon

Amelia!...I think


----------



## ellienoise

Ankha just appeared in my campsite... too bad my town is full (jeesus, stitches, just move out already!)


----------



## CR33P

QUOTE=Captain Crazy Chicken;4505232]spoiler=Here's what I think]SVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITESVILLESCAMPINGSITE[/spoiler][/QUOTE]

i don't get it


----------



## jvgsjeff

I had Bella at my campsite today. I have no interest in her, and my town is full anyway. But having to pass up Lucky on Wednesday was a bit painful.


----------



## Trickilicky

Gigi is in Taciturn's campsite today...and I'm a bit sad, she's gorgeous and I'd of loved to invite her in! Ah well, hopefully I'll have another chance in the future ^_^


----------



## roseflower

Today I have Rowan, the jock tiger, in my campsite. I had no camper for weeks! It`s so rare


----------



## Paperboy012305

I forgot to post this yesterday, but Rory was camping.


----------



## candiedapples

Elise is camping out. I like her little glasses!


----------



## Karminny

Tom (a cat) is... good thing my town is full!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Yesterday, Nate was camping again (because I'd had him before.)


----------



## infinikitten

I met Flora earlier today but have no space to ask her to stay. All's well though; I'm saving any future spaces for dreamies.


----------



## DCB

It's been about a week and a half, and I haven't had another camper yet.


----------



## brutalitea

Tangy is here again


----------



## PandaMasque

Purrl is camping today. she keeps playing the same game with me. D0<


----------



## Spooky.

Dora was in mine today. I just put up the campsite two days ago and she's my first camper. She's pretty cute for a mouse villager.


----------



## infinikitten

Shep's been hanging around today, but I can't get him to play any of the usual minigames with me so I'm kinda wishing I could boot him, haha


----------



## Seth Lios

I've got Zell the smug deer in my campsite today.


----------



## Dear

Bluebear is in Shenkuu currently, and Scoot is visiting Zenith today!


----------



## DCB

Papi was visiting today. I had room, so I asked him to move in.


----------



## SPF

I have Pango the peppy anteater in my camsite, I don't want her (neither do I have space) so if someone is interested in her just vm/pm me.


----------



## PandaMasque

noooo Shep is camping today and Tammi is barely in boxes. I have no room for a cool new villager. x0D;;


----------



## Trickilicky

Chevre was camping in Cinnabar yesterday. She's quite cute but town is full and I'm not fond of normals tbh. Now I have 10 permanent villager I'm assuming I'll get a ton of awesome campers just to spite me, lol.


----------



## Geneve

My campsite's been empty for weeks???


----------



## June

tt'd a couple of hours forward and then back (to around 3am) and now apple's in my campsite


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Aww Apple's adorable! :3

I had Kiki in my camp a lil bit ago but I wasn't too keen on her moving in. Only 1 cat fit enough for my town and he's got prime real-estate already ♡ Bob


----------



## snapdragon

I haven't had anyone for a

- - - Post Merge - - -

*a while


----------



## Paranoid

Chaddar set up an igloo in my village today. While he's a pretty cute mouse, I've got nine villagers in town already.
I need that extra villager slot in case Lily finally makes an appearance at the campsite. .o.


----------



## Stumpmaker

Tiffany


----------



## daiyuflower

I've got Mallary today ^_^  Really love the ducks, but have no room right now.


----------



## Inkbug

I got Tex today. decided to pass even though I'm cycling villagers. I'm almost through the 16 villager cycle so it'd be nice if it was someone I didn't mind keeping for a bit.


----------



## infinikitten

Empty campsite for the moment, but I'm getting ready to TT and cycle out some unwanted villagers, so hopefully I'll come across someone during that whole escapade


----------



## MaddyGoody

Soleli. She's adorable but rude and I already have Graham who I adore


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Canberra c:


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have Winnie in my campsite. I kinda grew on her when I seen her in. The star on the top must be why.


----------



## estypest

Fauna is in my main town igloo. Really tempted to invite her but since she's in my second town I resisted.


----------



## Candy_Rose

I have Boomer in my campsite right now.  

My town is already full at 10, plus Boomer looks a little boring to me.... I was never fond of him anyhow.


----------



## daiyuflower

I have Cyrano today   I love the anteaters, but Piccolo is full right now ^_^


----------



## DCB

Mint 
She's not someone I would want to stay in my town forever, but I do like her. I might let her move in so that my town is full.


----------



## sleepel

i have hamlet today


----------



## Snazzapple

Ankha? I have ten villagers. She's my last dreamie ; - ; Sometimes I think the campsite is a cruel joke.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> I have Winnie in my campsite. I kinda grew on her when I seen her in. The star on the top must be why.



I had her in my town for two years, I even have 4 pictures she sent me. Recently I forced her to move out.


----------



## brutalitea

I had a few people in my campsite while I was plot resetting but now that I'm done with that, Tammy is in campsite today.


----------



## PPUAlchemist

I have Barold in my campsite today....
He creeps me out. ;__; Those lips, man.


----------



## Karminny

Tae said:


> I had a few people in my campsite while I was plot resetting but now that I'm done with that, Tammy is in campsite today.



I love Tammy!!


----------



## Geneve

Agnes... cute, I guess.


----------



## bunnygirl

Rasher... he's a scary red pig


----------



## estypest

Limberg... yeah I'll pass not a fan of the mice


----------



## SweetT

Yesterday I had Chow...after meeting him I'm not as impressed as I thought I would be


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

fukurodani said:


> tt'd a couple of hours forward and then back (to around 3am) and now apple's in my campsite



Same here, only I didn't use time travel.


----------



## infinikitten

Dora stopped by today! Not a fan of the mouse villagers and trying to keep space open for remaining dreamies so I let her go on her way.


----------



## brutalitea

Paula.


----------



## oreo

dizzy!


----------



## dr4gonite

I don't have my campsite yet!


----------



## Shax

Astrid. She's alright, but not really what I'm looking for.


----------



## Snazzapple

Fauna's in my camp!


----------



## UnknownSender

Felicity, she's adorable


----------



## StarwaveImpulse

Marina the octopus. She's so cute I wish I had room for her. )':


----------



## isebrilia

Skye is in my camp today! Moving her in c:


----------



## Ludisty00

Flora was in my camp and 5 days later fauna is! I keep getting rare villagers in my campsite then!


----------



## Leela

I awoke this morning hoping to find a nice villager in my campsite that I could invite to live in my town. What I found was QUILLSON. 

KILL IT WITH FIRE.


----------



## snapdragon

isebrilia said:


> Skye is in my camp today! Moving her in c:



Yay! I have Skye in my town and I love her  I haven't had anyone in my campsite for a really long time! That's fine considering I have a full town but it's still fun to see the little igloo!


----------



## Dewy

I'm at ten villagers right now and I keep getting cutiepies. First Daisy, then Flurry, then Goldie, and now Flurry AGAIN.
_Stoooopp_ ;-;


----------



## Snazzapple

Whitney is in my camp ;-; Ech, Tia get out of my town.


----------



## roseflower

Leonardo the jock tiger visited. I think this is the first time I see him in game.


----------



## Minene

Molly is in mine today. She's so cute and I want to invite her in but I already have 2 normals ;~;


----------



## candiedapples

Poppy the super adorable squirrel!!


----------



## Karminny

Minene said:


> Molly is in mine today. She's so cute and I want to invite her in but I already have 2 normals ;~;



Ahh! I feel the pain! I have 2 lazies and 2 normal and theyre all SO CUTE!

If molly camped in my place, id be CRUSHED!


----------



## PlasmaPower

I have Tangy in my campsite. Too bad she isn't one of my dreamies...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I have Dora.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I've been getting pretty lucky with my campers lately. I got Merengue a while ago, and I just got Whitney to move in from my campsite.


----------



## Solarin

Bob is! I'd let him move in but I already have Beau as my lazy villager and Ankha for my cat villager. I want a wolf or Ruby or Merengue, I'm still kicking myself for messing up my cycle and accidentally letting go of chief. Dx


----------



## Silvermist

Violet


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had a green bear in my campsite!


----------



## Trickilicky

Antonio was camping yesterday, and today LUCHA is camping! He's so cool, if I had room I'd ask him to move in!


----------



## CrossAnimal

I have Diana today. Right away she said she was thinking about moving to my town. And then she pissed me off with one of her games. I know she's tier 1 but going to have to think about this.


----------



## brutalitea

Marshal was in my campsite yesterday. I had to play a few games to get him to agree to move in.


----------



## infinikitten

Not a damn soul for the past few days! I'm hitting a bit of a dry spell, apparently.


----------



## Piyoko

Last camper I had was Teddy the jock bear, when there was still snow (igloo). We played the five-furniture game a few times and I managed to get the stewpot from him at half the price.


----------



## zoetrope

I had a villager move out today and surprisingly someone had set up a tent.  It was Annalise so I convinced her to move in.  At least it wasn't someone I hate for once!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

3 days ago, Lucy.
Today, Nibbles.


----------



## Mario3DWorld777

Grizzly's in mine today


----------



## TerryMartin

Simon.. Finally got a Monkey


----------



## Snazzapple

Al… ech.


----------



## snapdragon

Stinky, bleck. First camper too.


----------



## D.L. Yomegami

Today, it's Sprinkle. 

Bizarrely enough, Sprinkle was there yesterday too, and I invited her in then (it took some convincing, but I believe her final answer was a definitive "yes"). I'm a little confused as to what to do here. Do all invited campers do this and I was just blind before? Should I try inviting her in again?


----------



## starlightsong

Earlier I had this weird robotic alligator, I don't remember his name. But he was ugly so I didn't invite him to move in LOL.


----------



## honeymoo

penelope, no room, but if there was i probably would've invited her in for a while.


----------



## June

jitters right now! but the day's going to end in a couple of hours. he was kind of cute, but not the kind of jock villager I'd want to keep for long so I let him go, heh


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hugh is. And yesterday it was Nibbles.


----------



## Trickilicky

Buck was camping yesterday, he is one angry looking horse! I kind of liked him.


----------



## Imbri

I haven't played in my town Salem in a good year and a half (don't even want to _think_ about what it'll look like when I open it up again). I recently picked up another game because I don't go online, but wanted to be able to visit another village. Hollowyn is still getting set up. I've got my 9 villagers and built the campsite for my 10th. I really want a female, so the numbers will be even, and would prefer normal.

First day, got Puck. A few days after that, Flip showed up. This morning, Pekoe is in the tent. She's on my short list of normal females, so I'm tempted to ask her to move in, but wonder if I should hold out for another cat (I have Purrl and Lolly right now) or perhaps Midge (had her in ACGC and she was one of my favorites).


*ETA:* Asked Pekoe to move in (several times) and she finally said yes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I get a lot of good ones, or at least i did when i first started, so i get nervous looking in when i am full, some days i force myself to ignore the tent because I am like, what if that is my dreamiest dreamy in there? then what? cry over it?


----------



## Nunnafinga

It's Bob....and he's movin' in.


----------



## isebrilia

ricky is in my campsite atm!


----------



## PlasmaPower

Fauna is in my campsite right now. Yesterday, it was Fang.

If only campers could move to a visitor's town..


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sylvia. Meh, good thing it wasn't Marshal. Ozzie just won't leave!

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's it, i'm forcing him out to move tomorrow!


----------



## daiyuflower

Had Flurry yesterday, and Fuschia today.  Both very cute, but my town is full of dreamies ^_^


----------



## Helena

Ohhh.  People here is very lucky. In my campsite never come any cute or famous villager.  Yesterday a have a mouse in my campsite .  I dont know her name.


----------



## Piyoko

Marshal's in my campsite right now! It'd be nice if he could move in, but I already have 10 villagers. Oh well, I can still win some campsite furniture from him.


----------



## OLoveLy

I got Cherry in y campsite. ( ' v ' )


----------



## Tumnus

Francine. I might have asked her to move in (mainly because I'm in need of a snooty) but my town is full.


----------



## daiyuflower

I've got Vesta today ^_^


----------



## Eileane

I have Freya in my campsite


----------



## bunnygirl

T-Bone the bull!


----------



## Nathalie0528

Cheddar the mouse! He's super cute, and his little catchphrase word is "fromage," which is French for cheese. I think that's pretty freaking adorable. He mentioned wanting to move in, but my town currently is at capacity... So I told Velma to move out. I really want this little mouse dude.


----------



## Paperboy012305

From my OYC town, Henry. When I heard K.K. Soul I was afraid it was gonna be Chadder since I have 10 villagers, but thankfully its Henry, who I don't care about.


----------



## FortlochResident

Pashmina. I was torn whether to let her in, as she'd be my 10th. But Agnes is gone tomorrow.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Alfonso the alligator


----------



## PandaMasque

Pate is camping today. 
how weird, I always thought she was a boy. x0D


----------



## shannenenen

Lily was camping here yesterday </3 But I already have a frog AND two normals, and she just wouldn't fit in here. Maybe in my second town, whenever I get that.


----------



## infinikitten

Bianca was just in my campsite! I played a few games with her and liked her a lot, but I'm TTing to make space for others and I already have two peppies in my town, so I'm moving on along.

Also poked my head into the camp site yesterday and saw Lily. We didn't play much though; I don't care for the normal types' games I guess? The long-winded explanations, urghhhh. I mean they ALL do that, but I feel like the normal campers are the worst.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I had Deli the monkey today, but I wasn't interested. And my town is full anyway.


----------



## Kendai

Today I have Whitney! I'm really tempted to grab her, but I already have Blanche and Pancetti for snooty villagers, and I'm not ready to give them up yet. Hnnnngh, what to do...


Edit: Gave in, got her to move in. Because she's a total cutie! Eventually I'll move out the other snooty villagers... maybe...


----------



## Karminny

The last villager I had was a penguin... don't remember the name but *Shrugs*


----------



## oreo

poppy ughhhh ; n ;
too bad i have 2 normals, otherwise i would ask her to move in.


----------



## Trickilicky

Timbra is camping today. I've had loads of campers recently it feels like!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cherry the Uchi dog is in my OYC's campsite, she is a favorite, but I'm keeping Hazel as my permanent Uchi villager.


----------



## snapdragon

Benjamin! He's kinda sorta cute


----------



## isebrilia

francine is in my campsite! c:
time to move her in~


----------



## FortlochResident

Skye!

She seems interesting. Is she a popular villager?


----------



## infinikitten

There was a tent up last night while I was trying to get Punchy out, and I completely forgot to poke my head in and see who it was. Now that he's gone, of course, and it's a new day... not a soul to be seen; campsite's empty. Figures.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Ruby the rabbit


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cobb the pig. I never had that Gamecube villager in a campsite before, he looks interesting. I thought he made a comeback in City Folk.


----------



## Seth Lios

I've got Flo in my campsite today. I'm currently lacking a peppy villager though, so I'll save my tenth villager slot for now.


----------



## Amilee

i had kid cat today c: but my town is full..


----------



## Heyden

I had Annalise  a while back, followed by Olivia, and yesterday was Annalise again!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Today Clyde was in my town, his eyes honestly freak me out, they are closed but he still blinks...and when he "opens" them a tiny dot just shows on the separation line of his eyelids... it was creepy and I couldn't even bare to talk to him!


----------



## ssvv227

fauna is; i'm quite tempted because her eyes are adorable but my sis insisted on the spot be open for zucker; she must have asked like at least 20 times if she could move in and i felt awful to turn her down


----------



## tumut

I had walker but my town is full and I want benjamin. Walker's still cute.


----------



## rosabelle

Diana 8) I was camp resetting for Cookie but then she showed up so I might invite her to move in instead.


----------



## Karminny

Kid Kat's in for today


----------



## Aestivate

Biskit right now. So scary...


----------



## Snazzapple

Nobody this time!


----------



## OLoveLy

Beau is in my campsite and he's moving in. ( * v * )


----------



## amarylis.panda

Aurora is in my campsite today ;a; and I don't have any open spots since Astrid is moving out today... cries.


----------



## Alix

PLEASE, ME UERTOIJI5TH CHESTER IS ONE OF MY DREAMIES EEE


----------



## Seth Lios

Jeremiah is camping in Beaumont today. I might try to get the last few camper items I need from him...


----------



## isebrilia

marina is in my campsite today! i'm so happy c:


----------



## clickfanatic

I only had a camper once like a week ago and nothing ever followed.


----------



## Imbri

Twiggy. I got a modern wood sofa from her in a game.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Elise.

Thank Kyogoku my town is full.

Excuse me while I throw up in the nearby TBT Restroom toilets...


----------



## KK Gamer

I had Ozzie the koala in my campsite a few days ago and made about 750k from making him buy my bugs at an expensive cost. Didn't invite him though, town was full and I would've just said no.


----------



## OLoveLy

Today, it's Kidd in my campsite.


----------



## OreoTerror

Today Flip is and he's so cute I wish he'd stay. :c


----------



## FortlochResident

Marcel today!


----------



## daniduckyface

I had Spork yesterday D: he's so creepy


----------



## Trickilicky

daniduckyface said:


> I had Spork yesterday D: he's so creepy



I really can't stand Spork, he's so gross looking! 

I've got Apple camping today. She's cute, she lived in my storage town for months and I kind of miss her there, so it was nice to see her today


----------



## infinikitten

Anicotti showed up and reminded me how much I dislike the peppy campers' games. Fishing For Compliments is a cute idea but they always pick the worst items to offer up in exchange... lol


----------



## L. Lawliet

i had hugh yesterday. not too bad, but it could have been someone better


----------



## oreo

hamlet ; A ;
aweee, he would be perfect for apple but i already have a jock.


----------



## Paperboy012305

daniduckyface said:


> I had Spork yesterday D: he's so creepy


Yeah, but all the pigs (Except Boris) are HORRIBLE!!!

Anyway on topic: Puck is in my campsite in my OYC town. I guess... Can't take him anyway because Cole is in boxes and have 10 villagers.


----------



## toxapex

I've had Puck, Friga and Tex recently... Getting a lot of cool penguins but I've already got my favorite ten villagers so I cant let them move in 

I only need one penguin and Aurora is best penguin

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah, but all the pigs (Except Boris) are HORRIBLE!!!
> 
> Anyway on topic: Puck is in my campsite in my OYC town. I guess... Can't take him anyway because Cole is in boxes and have 10 villagers.



And idk, I actually like most of the designs for the pigs 

But Chops kinda puts me on edge


----------



## Shika

I have Freya today; I want her to move in but I already have 10 villagers. Why does this always happen ;n;


----------



## pika62221

I had Cole, the possessed black rabbit who's a spawn of Satan! At least he paid me 10,000+ bells for a megaphone!!


----------



## lovejoy100804

pika62221 said:


> I had Cole, the possessed black rabbit who's a spawn of Satan! At least he paid me 10,000+ bells for a megaphone!!



Yikes. The animals in the campsite always rob half my bells off of me.


----------



## P.K.

I got Genji thirty minutes ago and I'm really happy! My second to the last dreamie and convinced him to move in :>


----------



## zoetrope

I couldn't help but check today and it was Julian!  But I have ten villagers!  T_T


----------



## bigger34

Claudia is in my campsite today. :3


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm plot resetting for Marshal and it is NOT EASY!!! T_T

Look at the villagers I found through resetting so much.

Simon x1
Paula x1
Doc x1
Muffy x1
Lopez x1
Alfonso x1
Caroline x2
Moose x1
Spork x1
Patty x1
Tom x1
Tank x1
Sly x1
Kevin x1
Bertha x1
Genji x1
Gayle x1
Rasher x1
Deirdre x1
Frank x1
Chevre x1
Lobo x1
Benedict x1
Coach x1
Mott x1
Lucha x1
Bree x1
Pietro x1
Fuchsia x1
Cesar x1
Marcie x1
Tangy x1
Axel x1
Pashmina x1
Rosie x2
Gala x1
Jeremiah x1
Ed x1
Curt x1
Daisy x1
Derwin x1
Rizzo x1
Flip x1
Sprinkle x1
Curlos x1
Beau x1
Wolfgang x1
Gruff x1
Papi x1
Eunice x1
Benjamin x1
Sydney x1
Peaches x1
Flo x1
Rhonda x1

Still no Marshal. I hope I find him soon!


----------



## pearly19

Nate the bear!


----------



## Bon Bonne

Jambette is here! and dang it, I wish I could let her move in. I love her. ;__;
but I just let Stinky move in and no one has moved out yet. this is actually a bummer.


----------



## Piyoko

Bertha the normal hippo! I've convinced her to move in. I've never seen her before, so I'm excited to see what her house is like.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Piyoko said:


> Bertha the normal hippo! I've convinced her to move in. I've never seen her before, so I'm excited to see what her house is like.



I have Bertha and I don't wanna spoil the surprise so I'll just say that she has one of the more interesting house interiors in the game.


----------



## tumut

I just had Cole and I also had Stitches and Hopper a while back. Every time I get a campsite villager i'm full.


----------



## kasane

Biskit appeared and I pretty much just scammed him for 1.2mil Bells B)

//whispers// if you play the 'guess what i ate' game with lazy campers they will give you x4 the amount if you win on the first/second try. pretty much just give them beetles/sharks and theres your profit gg


----------



## OreoTerror

Chief is in my campsite and I convinced him to move in! So excited.


----------



## Silvermist

Peck


----------



## shannenenen

Boone!


----------



## FancyThat

Curly is in Kibble's campsite today and Stinky is in my second town Mania's campsite .


----------



## Silvermist

Biff


----------



## CozyKitsune

No-one


----------



## Paperboy012305

In my main town, Fang. He does look ugly to me though. (Sorry Fang fans)

In my OYC town, Flo. Whatever.


----------



## Sandwiches

no-one o.o


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm plot resetting for Marshal and it is NOT EASY!!! T_T
> 
> Look at the villagers I found through resetting so much.
> 
> Simon x1
> Paula x1
> Doc x1
> Muffy x1
> Lopez x1
> Alfonso x1
> Caroline x2
> Moose x1
> Spork x1
> Patty x1
> Tom x1
> Tank x1
> Sly x1
> Kevin x1
> Bertha x1
> Genji x1
> Gayle x1
> Rasher x1
> Deirdre x1
> Frank x1
> Chevre x1
> Lobo x1
> Benedict x1
> Coach x1
> Mott x1
> Lucha x1
> Bree x1
> Pietro x1
> Fuchsia x1
> Cesar x1
> Marcie x1
> Tangy x1
> Axel x1
> Pashmina x1
> Rosie x2
> Gala x1
> Jeremiah x1
> Ed x1
> Curt x1
> Daisy x1
> Derwin x1
> Rizzo x1
> Flip x1
> Sprinkle x1
> Curlos x1
> Beau x1
> Wolfgang x1
> Gruff x1
> Papi x1
> Eunice x1
> Benjamin x1
> Sydney x1
> Peaches x1
> Flo x1
> Rhonda x1
> 
> Still no Marshal. I hope I find him soon!


Haha, that's pretty crazy. 


Well, not too long ago in my main town Maple was in my campsite, so I decided to take her in ^_^


----------



## oswaldies

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Haha, that's pretty crazy.
> 
> 
> Well, not too long ago in my main town Maple was in my campsite, so I decided to take her in ^_^



Give me Maple
//raises bat//


----------



## tumut

Gayle..she's yucky.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Skyhook said:


> Gayle..she's yucky.


Yucky? She has a heart on herself! You call that "Yucky"?


----------



## roseflower

Mott is in my campsite, the jock voice doesn?t suit him, should be a deeper voice. And I think he looks more like a smug villager.


----------



## CrossAnimal

No one. It's been 2 or 3 weeks. I dunno, maybe my town has bad breath.


----------



## roseflower

CrossAnimal said:


> No one. It's been 2 or 3 weeks. I dunno, maybe my town has bad breath.



It can take a looong time for campers to show up, I`d say I?m lucky if I have two campers per month.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Yesterday, I had Phoebe in my campsite. I tried to replace Mira with her in my last village, but she just wasn't doing it for me.

Today, I have Robin in my campsite, I used to have her in an old town, but that's before I realized Amelia was a much better snooty bird (even though she's an eagle.)


----------



## eraev

The last villager in my campsite was Rosie a few days ago.

Rosie is now in my town.


----------



## Plum Pudding

FRANCINE!!!


----------



## cheezyfries

mira, i'm really upset because her, deirdre, and pheobe are the only uchis i want and of course i don't have room  oh well, hopefully i'll have room soon!


----------



## Kendai

Peanut the peppy squirrel! She looks like a real cutie, but I have the maximum number of villagers at the moment.


----------



## adam030192

Anchovy the lazy bird. He seems kinda funny, but I won't be adding him


----------



## Mopache

Oh my, Ankha was camping today! I spent a couple of hours trying to convince her to move in, let's see if we click ^_^


----------



## MayorLuke

Maple is in my campsite


----------



## K.K. SIider

One time one of the octopuses were in my friend's tent but his town was full


----------



## AkaneDeath

Annalise.


----------



## FallinDevast

Molly <3. Another Molly for my 2nd town


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hugh. I purposely made him come in the campsite so sell my Beetles to him.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Apple was in mine today and I was excited cause she's so cute and I wanted to move her in so I could sell her later, she wouldn't ask to move in and I knew I only had 9 villagers and then when I went out into my town I saw Soleil had plotted from my boyfriend's town. =[[[


----------



## Camburn

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Apple was in mine today and I was excited cause she's so cute and I wanted to move her in so I could sell her later, she wouldn't ask to move in and I knew I only had 9 villagers and then when I went out into my town I saw Soleil had plotted from my boyfriend's town. =[[[



I wonder who's fault that was  not mine ...


----------



## buzzing

poncho was my first camper of today... while i try to find coco :,,,)

edit: during this venture i also found tia in the campsite... too bad she's not one of my dreamies, because i don't want her to just disappear, but i also don't particularly want her in my town ahhh


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Kiki :-(

I want her to move in, but there's no room in my town


----------



## isebrilia

midge is in my camp site right now. 
she's actually pretty cute for one of the bird villagers!
however, I don't really want another normal villager in my town :c


----------



## davroslek

Nobody today, but my 2 most recent were Lopez and Marina. : )


----------



## Aeryka

I had Diana last night, which I was happy since I'm collecting deers/wolves for my town. So she's moving in 

I also had Sterling, Bunnie, and Bennedict before her, didn't invite them to move in tho


----------



## isebrilia

MARSHAL IS IN MY CAMPSITE! I'm so happy ;w;


----------



## davroslek

isebrilia said:


> MARSHAL IS IN MY CAMPSITE! I'm so happy ;w;


I just recently got him! He's so cute~


----------



## Diancie

Pango is in my Campsite. Cute!


----------



## isebrilia

davroslek said:


> I just recently got him! He's so cute~



he's adorable! had to play rock paper scissors 3 times but won him over with charades! haha


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

Sadly, nobody is in my campsite right now. I had Lucha a few days ago and he joined my village shortly after!


----------



## charyse

I have Bob for the 50th time he seems desperate to be in my town


----------



## FancyThat

Deena is in Kibble's campsite today.


----------



## Trickilicky

Rodeo is camping in Taciturn today. He was also camping there last week which is a bit weird (take the hint Rodeo ><)


----------



## tumut

I had Cobb yesterday. He's was pretty cool, i'm full like usual though.


----------



## eraev

I had Walker yesterday. Kinda cute. Kinda eh. I know he's slightly popular, but I'm not sure I see the attraction.


----------



## Paperboy012305

In my OYC town, its Sprinkle! But idk if I want her or not. If I do i'll have to give up Bianca.


----------



## march_bliss

Alli  I don;t think she fit snooty well,


----------



## Silvermist

Peggy


----------



## lamomok

Melba's in mine... If only I hadn't gotten Goldie to move in 2 weeks ago, I would have loved to have her in my town as my Normal. Oh well, Goldie's awesome too!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Elise, she looks lovely! (I know, its strange. But I actually like Elise)


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I have Pietro for the first time. He's not very visually appealing to me lol


----------



## HeyPatience

There wasnt anyone today, but a few days ago I had Phoebe in my campsite


----------



## charyse

beau first time seeing him I definetely don't see the hype


----------



## Paperboy012305

charyse said:


> beau first time seeing him I definetely don't see the hype


Me neither.


----------



## MindlessPatch

Cheri visited me yesterday.


----------



## FancyThat

Boomer was in Lilliputs campsite today.


----------



## kremesicle

had Rocket and Octavian in my site today while on the hunt for shep and punchy
if anyone gets them and is willing to take them in and sell them to me once they move, just PM me oh gosh


----------



## Bon Bonne

Dotty! cutie pie bunny. I convinced her to move in, but it took forever. and she took my balloon wall in the process. :|


----------



## TortimerCrossing

Pietro! What an odd little fella...


----------



## agscribble

Frita's camping, but I'm full... Of villagers! 

What? I'm not going to eat the delicious looking fry & burger sheep. _*shifty eyes*_


----------



## FallinDevast

After a few resets, Jeremiah pitched his tent on the campsite. Li'l bugger is so damn good at rock-paper-scissors and took home almost all my tools but he then decided to play charades and I won easily, He'll be moving in soon! YES


----------



## Nay

Muffy  She's moving in too, hooray.


----------



## Trickilicky

Flurry was camping in Taciturn, she doesn't really do it for me though, despite the fact that she is cute.


----------



## Campy

I've had three campers three days in a row now. Two days ago it was Soleil, yesterday it was Velma, and today Bam is camping. I'm happy with my current villagers, but it's fun to to be able to get a good look at all the different villagers through the campsite.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

As of right now Astrid is in my campsite >.<
I hate kangaroos so I got a nasty shock when I walked into that tent!


----------



## XxNicolexX

Can they still move in if u don't ask. I let my game be random I dont like picking who lives in my town if someone wants to move I let them so its more realistic so I am hoping they can still move in on there own at the campsite even if u don't ask.


----------



## estypest

Rudy... yeah no


----------



## Campy

XxNicolexX said:


> Can they still move in if u don't ask. I let my game be random I dont like picking who lives in my town if someone wants to move I let them so its more realistic so I am hoping they can still move in on there own at the campsite even if u don't ask.


Nope, villagers from your campsite will never just move in without you asking them to.


----------



## FancyThat

Tex is in Kibble's campsite today, I'm not keen on his design.


----------



## StarryACNL

Yesterday, Benjamin pitched up- no thanks (I mean he's ok)
Today, Anchovy is in it, I don't think I'm going to ask him to move in


----------



## mstout

Clay, clay the hamster


----------



## RebeccaShay

Punchy is in my campsite- he will not be moving in.


----------



## tumut

Lopez, probably the best looking deer villager, I'm full though. He's pretty rad.


----------



## Aeryka

Skye, I actually wanted her for weeks, but my towns now full..

I think I'm going to replace her with another dreamie now though.


----------



## Miily

stitches :'3


----------



## Astro Cake

Simon. Not too fond of monkeys.


----------



## Trickilicky

Sterling, no room but I did chat to him for a bit, his knight's helmet is pretty classy ^^


----------



## roseflower

Today I had Blanche in my campsite, aww she is really beautiful<3 but I have no room, I need a second town^^


----------



## PixelSammie

Olaf! His outfit is awesome :3


----------



## Astro Cake

Jeremiah. He's okay I guess.


----------



## Scrafty

Rod. He was one of my original villagers in Wild World, so it was neat to see him again.


----------



## Mopache

Cobb... is he a zombie or a creepy scientist of some kind? woah... I'm tempted to move him in as I don't have any jocks, but I'm not sure, hm.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

The last one I had was Bangle.

That was within the last few weeks.


----------



## Mizuriri

Daisy o3o/


----------



## Snowfell

Deena <3 I wish I had the space for her. She was one of my original villagers in my old town and I miss her so much.


----------



## Peony

Pinky is in mine.  she looks pretty cute.​


----------



## infinikitten

Anicotti, AGAIN. Out of all the villagers in this game, why? How? I mean I like her well enough, it's not that I'm upset about it, just confounded. What are the odds?


----------



## TortimerCrossing

deena and OMG SHE IS SO CUTE i am dying and i wish i could invite her in but alas i am full

maybe one day deena


----------



## tumut

Zucker. He's cute but i'm full and I wouldn't let him move in anyway since my lazy spot is taken by Benjamin.


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh

Nobody right now, but I did have Julian recently... I wish I coulda let him in, but my town is full...


----------



## snapdragon

Ugh, first camper and it's Grizzly  I at least wanted to see someone cute/cool!


----------



## Khaelis

No one! Still being built! XD

It'll be up tomorrow morning though so who knows then.


----------



## FancyThat

Robin is in Kibble's campsite today, Merry was there yesterday.


----------



## Khaelis

Campsite was completed today and had a camper in it! Today I have Lucy camping in Ecruteak.


----------



## MagicalCat590

I found Samson in my campsite today.


----------



## Astro Cake

Sparro. He's not particularly interesting.


----------



## Trickilicky

Goldie is camping in Cinnabar today! She's very cute, we played a couple games together.


----------



## badcrumbs

Just invited Fuchsia to move into Parcell from the campsite. She's cute, but I don't think I'll be keeping her.


----------



## StrawberryCream

I haven't had a camper since the day after my campsite was built and that camper was Filbert.


----------



## OLoveLy

Today is Gala in my campsite.  ( ' v ' )/


----------



## Bon Bonne

Olivia! I like her, though I couldn't let her move in even if I wanted to...


----------



## kwark

Knox! Can't invite him in, because my town is full


----------



## eraev

Since I built my campsite, I've had the weirdest run of top/high tier villagers.
Keep in mind, I've only had 5-6 campers ever.2of which were: Rosie and Diana.
Invited Rosie and Diana to stay, let the others go.


----------



## tumut

Kiki, I like her but I'm full and satisfied with Chevre.


----------



## Peebers

Frank!


----------



## Feloreena

Puddles was in my campsite today. She seems pretty cute, but I'm happy with the 10 villagers I have.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I've got Rod today. WHY ARE YOU TO ADORABLE?


----------



## isebrilia

Flurry and Wolfgang moved into my cycling town today!
No one in my main town :c


----------



## kyrynbunni

Marshal *falls over*

He's a cutie. Too bad I don't have any space for him. :c


----------



## Astro Cake

Gabi. I don't like how she looks at all.


----------



## Stalfos

Broffina.


----------



## tumut

Hopper for the second time. He's not bad, but I'm satisfied with Roscoe and Avery.


----------



## doggaroo

Victoria the horse.  I wouldn't mind if she moved in but I already have 10 villagers hehe


----------



## Feloreena

Canberra, she's not pretty at all.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Forgot to post yesterday, but Opal.


----------



## Nay

Erik! He looks so moosey.


----------



## Flowergender

Rodney is and he's moving in! 2 dreamies down. Wooooooo!


----------



## AkaneDeath

Moe's camping out here. He's pretty cute and I'd invite him to stay but I already have ten villagers. ^^


----------



## one

don't have a campsite yet but i'll be getting one


----------



## HeyPatience

I had Nan in my campsite the other day and I really wish I invited her to move into my town ; A ;


----------



## ibelleS

Merengue.


----------



## kittencat

Frita the Sheep. She's pretty cute, but I have no more space, so...


----------



## Bojack

Eugene! He's moving in.


----------



## kikiiii

rocket kms


----------



## Nunnafinga

Cally,Vic and Felicity.I already have Felicity but no room for the other two.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I have Bettina in my campsite today. I think she's a bit underrated if you ask me.


----------



## OLoveLy

Chow is in my campsite.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Yesterday, that hack Groucho.

Today, Ken!


----------



## Astro Cake

Genji. Never been a fan.


----------



## Bunchi

Marina. Guess who's town is full? ಥ‿ಥ


----------



## StrawberryCream

Hopper. He's not a favourite of mine.


----------



## Elena

I have blanche today.. not my favo to.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Wart Jr. He kind of reminds me of a sesame seed bun.


----------



## TortimerCrossing

t-bone! personally his character doesnt fit in my town but i actually think his design is quite interesting! i dont see many people with bulls in their town either.


----------



## Mentagon

Kid Cat! Even better, he gave in immediately after a game of charades.


----------



## Raffy

Two days ago, Diana - Town was full (I cried on the inside)
Yesterday, Beau - Town was still full (I wanted to jump off a bridge 'on the inside')
Today, Portia - Someone moved out... I did not want her


----------



## Dae Min

Today, Olivia was in the campsite. OuO She's awesome, so I convinced her to move in!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yuka. Shes pretty ok.


----------



## doggaroo

Nan is in my campsite!  My boyfriend has her   I'd ask her to move in, but I already have ten vilagers.  Please leave, Marshal :c


----------



## OLoveLy

Today is Samson in my campsite.


----------



## Piggles

I had muffy in my campsite


----------



## roseflower

Today I have Cheri the peppy cub, she?s cute c:


----------



## Lorrie186

Chops :/ but I don't want him at all, luckily I have a full town!


----------



## StrawberryCream

Alli.. I haven't had one good villager camp in my town.


----------



## badcrumbs

Found Whitney in Parcell's campsite. Don't want her, but I had her move in so I can give her away when she pings. 
Sucked to find Zell in after, when I was at 10. I wanted to try out that lil cutie, but oh well.


----------



## Silvermist

Ruby


----------



## Snowfell

Shep's camping in Pemberly tonight.


----------



## Level 753 Dork

I had Marshal and invited him. _(hella)_
Then a stream a very terrifyingly ugly villagers came along like Quilson, Harry, and Croque (current).. lf: more luck 4 dreamies


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Camofrog, for some reason.


----------



## tumut

Bella. She's hideous.


----------



## Noctis

Ruby :/ She was supposed to be in my second town, but picked Cookie, now I am having second thoughts.


----------



## kitanii

I've had a camper almost every day for the past couple days
Miranda
Bunnie
Filbert
and Spork is there today!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

kitanii said:


> I've had a camper almost every day for the past couple days
> Miranda
> Bunnie
> Filbert
> and Spork is there today!






			
				Tachikoma said:
			
		

> You're so lucky!



Ghost in the Shell aside, I'm proud of you son.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Yesterday, I had Fauna and today Amelia.


----------



## eggs

there's been quite a few, but i usually don't care about them.

the latest was felicity. i moved her in just to make my boyfriend mad.


----------



## Stalfos

Apollo. Never been much of a fan of him.


----------



## Karla

No one......Crickets are in my campsite and its sooooo frustrating! I need campers It should be a rule that you get a camper the day after someone moves out. Okay I'm done complaining, continue as usual


----------



## Trickilicky

Tia was camping in Cinnabar yesterday, and Charlise was camping in Taciturn.


----------



## Imbri

Cole in in Hollowyn today. I'm actually looking for a Lazy to move into Salem, so I'm debating asking him.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Bluebear


----------



## Nimega

Wolfgang. Adopted him right away


----------



## Wannayn

Diana. )':
My town is full because stupid villagers won't leave so I can't have her.


----------



## Millefeui

I had Whitney in my campsite today. Sadly, I was plot resetting and Kid Cat's house was in an awful place, so I had to reset.


----------



## Imbri

Midge is in Salem and I convinced her (after many requests) to move in. I had her back in ACGC and she was one of my favorite villagers!


----------



## StrawberryCream

Wart Jr is here today. My first camper since last week.


----------



## swaggerpede

If anyone's got Elvis in their campsite and doesn't want him, I'LL SWOOCE RIGHT IN


----------



## Aeristria

Twiggy. Not taking her in though.


----------



## Kirindrake

Today I've got this dog villager named Marcel. looks pretty odd to me, but... meh. Not taking him in, though.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Rosie's camping here. Too bad I already have ten villagers. She's cute.


----------



## Khaelis

Bianca's camping in Ecruteak right now. I like her, but I don't really want her moving in.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I had Camofrog camping on the 29th.


----------



## Raxyn

I have Avery camping today (May 1st)


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Frita the sheep today


----------



## Nay

Drago!

He's moving in because he's a dragon but I don't like lazies in general ah


----------



## Aeryka

Sigh, I just bought Zucker yday for my sister, because she was afraid she'll get a voided villager and I didn't think I'd get him in my cycling town anytime soon, but I just got him in my cycling towns campsite! Oh well.






Then 10 minutes later I also grabbed fauna in my cycling town campsite!






I usually get hippos, kangaroos, lions, and eagles.. so this was really odd.


----------



## StrawberryCream

Lily's camping in my town today. She's cute but I have no space + three normals already. So far she's played one game with me and I sold her my silver nugget for 900 bells..


----------



## tumut

Aeryka said:


> I usually get hippos, kangaroos, lions, and eagles.. so this was really odd.



Eagles are awesome. 

Bud the lion today. I like him.


----------



## soda

Ankha


----------



## CrossingCraft

Nobody lol.


----------



## Millefeui

Eunice. She looks nice, but I don't want sheep villagers at the moment.


----------



## stitchmaker

Found Goose but passed.  He's good for sloppy and cardboard items.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Tom's visiting Pink Tea today. Too bad I don't have room...


----------



## Kirindrake

This blue horse named Ed is in my campsite today. Don't want him, though. >~>;


----------



## kawaii_princess

Pashmina is in my campsite today. I have no care for her so I'm not really talking to her haha.


----------



## Aeryka

Got Beau in my campsite, would have taken him for myself, but I already have Erik and Lucky as lazies.
And I kinda prefer Erik over him!


----------



## Fairytale

Stitches. I've had him before, he was alright. I asked him in, just beacause I have Pekoe and they are so cute together. I have to plot reset him next to Pekoe tho.


----------



## Bon Bonne

Tammy's here. and I gotta make her move to my town. she has to. I loved her so much. this is also kinda weird, she's the second Glitter villager to show up in my campsite. Ricky was here before. I just. Tammyyyyyyyyy <3


----------



## roseflower

Today Dizzy the lazy elephant visited, I think he looks a bit bland.


----------



## Stalfos

Rhonda the Rhino.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Biff. I got my dreamies anyway.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Rasher is hanging out in Catlips for the day.I kinda like him but don't have a space.


----------



## digikari4691

This is the second time Daisy's been in my campsite but still no room for her to move in ;_;


----------



## Bon Bonne

Puddles! I had her in Glitter too! this is so weird. first Ricky, then Tammy and now Puddles. my god


----------



## duhkee

Well, started up the game the other day, nine month "pause"... Currently have Pekoe in my campsite, she's nice and I think I want her


----------



## Bon Bonne

AWW, DANG IT! I'm time traveling to get Fauna out faster... AND ALLI'S HERE. whyyyyyyyyyy me. I don't even currently have a snooty in town and I LOVE Alli. I am so upset. 
bye Alli. bye forever. I'm sad that you had to show up when my town is full.


----------



## tumut

Had Jeremiah yesterday and cried because I was full.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Blanche I think I'll invite her.


----------



## Kirindrake

A horse named Victoria. Can't take her in though because I'm maxed out currently. XD Oh well, not like I planned to.


----------



## Khaelis

Skyhook said:


> Had Jeremiah yesterday and cried because I was full.



You still have me? X)

(Yes my name is Jeremiah lmao idc if people know :u)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kyle, and it was a surprise to me because I was thinking about him today.


----------



## Khaelis

Oh yeah, I got Lucky in my campsite today..

I have 10 villagers right now, but I don't want Lucky anyways, because I find him creepy. X)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Khaelis said:


> Oh yeah, I got Lucky in my campsite today..
> 
> I have 10 villagers right now, but I don't want Lucky anyways, because I find him creepy. X)


I used to like Lucky before, now I somehow don't anymore....


----------



## Khaelis

Paperboy012305 said:


> I used to like Lucky before, now I somehow don't anymore....



I like the design of him, but his eyes creep me out big time.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I got Kiki today. She looks adorable.


----------



## Chocorin

Currently, no one. 

But a day or two ago I think I had Rodeo.


----------



## Silvermist

Peck


----------



## Danoa

Flora is in mine and thankfully I just had a villager move out yesterday and she agreed to move in.


----------



## Raffy

Bluebear is in today but I'm waiting for Ruby ^^


----------



## Liseli

Myself. Yeah, I still live in a damn tent.


----------



## oreo

Bubbles is in my campsite today!


----------



## Ramza

Walt


----------



## kwark

In my cycle town I have Diana right now.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Kidd today!


----------



## Jubilee

I have Rhonda the Rhino in my campsite today! She's my second visitor. If I recall, I had her in Wild World, as well.

My town is full since Marshal moved in today. ♥ Though, I don't believe I would have invited her to move in, otherwise.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Becky


----------



## kikiiii

muffy


----------



## Bon Bonne

Avery. he's kind of adorable, but eh. I'll wait to see who shows up as my new 9th villager.


----------



## Lissly

i always get the most hideous ones at my campsite... i have never invited a single one to stay in my town lol


----------



## MBaku

I almost never see people in my campsite.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wow, 3 campers in a week. That's something you don't see everyday. Its Lionel BTW.


----------



## Karla

Francine was in my campsite yesterday. If I had an open spot I would've invited her to stay and play in my town with her main buddy Chrissy Seeing the two of them in my town together would be so adorable!


----------



## hanzy

Aurora. Not gonna keep her though unfortunately.


----------



## Snowfell

Fauna's in La Lune's campsite. It's the first time she ever been in any of my campsites, and unfortunately I don't have any room for her. T_T


----------



## Karminny

I have Marcel tonight
not planning on keeping him >.<


----------



## Nunnafinga

A lot of campers today:Velma,Curly,Shep and Deena.Shep would've been cool but I didn't have room for him.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Greta. Now that I don't have room campers keep coming more often. (Not that I wanted to keep her anyway).


----------



## tumut

Sheldon. He's one of those villagers everyone forgets exists, pretty col but I'm full anyway.


----------



## Alonious_Monk

T-Bone the.....goat?


----------



## tumut

Alonious_Monk said:


> T-Bone the.....goat?



I believe he's a bull. The ac goats are much less bulky.


----------



## Paperboy012305

In my OYC town, Tia is.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

Egbert.  He's cool, but I have to keep a spot open for Stinky when he finally decides to pack up in my cycle town.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Bam is here, he looks cute but I already have a 10th villager moving in tomorrow


----------



## hollowbunnie

I had Diana in the other day. I think normally I would be upset since I have 10 villagers already but I had just obtained Fauna so that softened the blow a little xD


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Astrid today!!!


----------



## CJODell62

In Westerly, I currently have Chadder the smug mouse in my campsite.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

I have Sly at the moment! Originally thought he was a lazy, was gonna do the fruit game trick on him haha


----------



## cannolis

Ruby's in mine atm.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Harry


----------



## stitchmaker

Skye is in mine and got invited to live in Reality.
Ten villager in so I can streetpass again.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Ankha's camping out today.  
She's cute but I don't think I'll invite her.


----------



## uriri

Zucker, at the moment


----------



## roseflower

O'Hare the smug rabbit visited my tent, he`s cute with the little straw hat


----------



## badcrumbs

Happy to snag Julian from Parcell's campsite. I have him in TorgoBay, but figured I'd invite him in so I can eventually give him away.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Roald is here, but I don't really want another penguin


----------



## beebee0605

I had Ruby.



ผลบอล ผลบอลสด วิเคราะห์บอล livescore ไฮไลท์บอล


----------



## LemonInator

Yesterday I had Sylvia and I got her to move in


----------



## Nimega

Merry! She has already been invited to my town


----------



## Paperboy012305

Biff, again... WHY GAME WHY!??


----------



## AkaneDeath

T-bone today. He's alright, I guess. /shrugs


----------



## Kendai

Phoebe! I've been looking at her lately for a potential dreamie, and then she was camping in Highwind! Super-excited to have an uchi move in, and the one I've been looking for too!


----------



## Bon Bonne

Marcie. she's pretty cute.


----------



## AkaneDeath

And now Monique. She's cute! I'm inviting her.


----------



## OLoveLy

Today is Puck in my campsite.


----------



## uriri

Currently have Freya :/ Too bad my town is full! I am willing to let go of Lolly just to get her


----------



## creamyy

Fauna. I asked her to move in. She's adorable. ^^


----------



## Paperboy012305

Canberra. She's actually cool looking.


----------



## Jubilee

I have Gladys! Honestly, she is very cute, but my town is full. :c


----------



## kitanii

Chrissy, so I invited her in


----------



## AkaneDeath

Tammy. She's okay, I guess. I've had her before... Not a fan.


----------



## nami26

Rhonda the Rhino. She doesn't look bad, but then I remembered I already have 10 villagers. "Barold! Move out already! Cyrano! Go live somewhere else!"


----------



## Raffy

not the biggest fan of her and I already have all my dreamies anyway ^^


----------



## Annie46

Carmen is in my campsite, she looks so cute and stylish! It's been so long since a peppy villager has been in my town, and so I invited her to be in my town.


----------



## Daveyx0

Aurora is currently in my campsite. She looks cute and all, but I really want to keep my 10th spot open for potential trades  Wish you could invite people to directly invite a camper to their town... would be very convenient.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Nate. Not a fan.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Walt. First time I ever had him as a camper.


----------



## FancyThat

Sparro is in my main town Kibble's campsite today.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Astrid's camping today. She's so cute!


----------



## badcrumbs

Found Pietro in Parcell's campsite. I don't even care that I already have him in another town, I just couldn't NOT invite him to stay. So cute


----------



## AkiBear

Merengue is camping in mine. I'm sorta freaking out because she's really cute but not a dreamy, or maybe she is. Idk. I'm moving her in.


----------



## LemonInator

Yesterday, I had Bella and today I have Jambette.


----------



## patriceflanders

LemonInator said:


> Yesterday, I had Bella and today I have Jambette.



I love Jambette, ugly but very very nice / in my campsites today :

Paarl : Kiki
Tasmania : Marshal
Seabell : /
Oishii Ai : Roscoe


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

O'HARE IS CAMPING!!






But he won!!

NONONONONONONONONONONO!!!


----------



## Trickilicky

Naomi is camping in Taciturn today. She's okay, for a big blue cow, we played some games.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Harry. Why do I always get the ugly campers? (At least, I don't think Canberra is ugly)


----------



## patriceflanders

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> 
> O'HARE IS CAMPING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he won!!
> 
> NONONONONONONONONONONO!!!



keep trying until he gives in (he will eventually)


----------



## Paperboy012305

patriceflanders said:


> keep trying until he gives in (he will eventually)


He'll even just ask to move in instantly sometimes.


----------



## marierock13

Well, Kidd is in my campsite today. He's a sweet little lazy, and I might play some games with him. 

My town is full right now, though.


----------



## marierock13

Please excuse my double post.

My internet is a bit unreliable today, and something messed up.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

patriceflanders said:


> keep trying until he gives in (he will eventually)



I reset and he moved in.


----------



## tumut

Henry the smug frog. He's not too bad, but my town is full and I don't think I would've moved him in anyway.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

O'Hare's still here!!


----------



## Maerle

I have Pompom as a camper today. I don't really like her all that much...


----------



## patriceflanders

Paarl: /
Tasmania: Alli
Seabell: /
Oishii Ai: Bruce


----------



## Trickilicky

Curt was camping in Cinnabar yesterday, and Vic was camping in Taciturn. I always seem to get campers on the same day in both towns!


----------



## emzybob1

Vesta


----------



## Chupidun

I have Goldie today. Would tell her to stay, but Static isn't in boxes until 1-2 days :'D

FML :'D


----------



## Ste

Coco is in my campsite today ^.^


----------



## patriceflanders

Ava


----------



## Kendai

Yesterday it was Rocket, today it's Deena. I suppose they're nice, but they won't be good fits for Big Top. Who knows what (or who) tomorrow will bring?


----------



## Snowfell

I had Yuka yesterday. She's pretty cute, but I didn't invite her to stay.


----------



## patriceflanders

Canberra in Tasmania


----------



## patriceflanders

Kabuki in Paarl


----------



## Chupidun

Dotty today


----------



## confettistan

what beautiful day to have 10 villagers

i'm sure nothing bad can come from checking the campsite

*looks straight into the camera like i'm on the office*


----------



## daMordman

Today I have Bud in my campsite in Zijkant


----------



## nami26

Velma...hey wasn't she on the cover of one of the K.K. songs? like, K.K. Etude or something?        Oh well, I think she is kind of ugly so I'm not getting her. I'll be patient and wait for Canberra, Cherry, and Marshall to come around to Patra one day... (sigh)one day...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Gigi is camping today. And a few days ago, Lucky was.


----------



## Trickilicky

Pango was camping in Cinnabar yesterday, and Hamphrey was in Taciturn. Both were pretty cute tbh, it was nice to have some new faces even if it was just for a day ^^


----------



## kwark

Monique, in my cycle town.


----------



## Snowfell

Annabelle is camping in Pemberly today.


----------



## Silvermist

Eunice


----------



## AkaneDeath

Simon. Someone might want him so I invited him in. ^^


----------



## Wildroses

Flora. She keeps hinting she wants to move in, but I'm holding out for a cat.


----------



## patriceflanders

Paarl: Deirdre

Seabell: Tia


----------



## ibelleS

Julian~


----------



## Punchyleaf

Rocket 


Go away


----------



## JeffreyAC

Queenie, wow she's so ugly


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Lucky. If he decided to camp one day after Fauna's move out I would invite him.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yesterday I had Harry....twice!I think I also had Vladimir.


----------



## Rudy

Nobody yet, since I don't have a campsite yet and I have seriously no idea where to put it.


----------



## buzzing

anchovy. >>


----------



## Kiki Kitty

Broccolo


----------



## Nunnafinga

Truffles is camping today....maybe I should invite her in?I _was_ planning to have a luau............


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I have Pudge.

Pass.


----------



## Thegamingcrosser

Bam is in my campsite


----------



## patriceflanders

Paarl: Bam
Tasmania: O'Hare
Oishii Ai: none
Seabell: none


----------



## Xintetsu

Monique  I can't invite her to my town (too many snooties already) but she's cute.


----------



## Red Cat

Katt is in my campsite. She is the first cat villager to camp in my all cat town


----------



## daMordman

Coach is in mine. Somewhat glad my village is full.


----------



## mabadpe

Elmer is in mine, I'm always having so much angst when checking when my town is full cause it might be a dreamie camping :s


----------



## Peter

Coco is in my campsite today, I wish i had a place for her in my town


----------



## patriceflanders

mabadpe said:


> Elmer is in mine, I'm always having so much angst when checking when my town is full cause it might be a dreamie camping :s



I have the same "problem"; sometimes I even don't go in


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Sly...


----------



## whiskerlickins

Caroline is currently in my campsite. She seems cute but I already have two squirrels.


----------



## daMordman

Graham is in my campsite today.


----------



## cannolis

Elmer


----------



## Mokuren

Zucker is in my campsite today *-*


----------



## patriceflanders

Paarl: none
Seabell: Dotty
Tasmania: none
Oishii Ai: none


----------



## Snowfell

Muffy is in Pemberly today. I love her but I have no room.


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Nobody. Ever.


----------



## PandaMasque

wow, second one in row. yesterday I had Snake and today is Phoebe. those two used to be the first villagers to move out of my best friend's town.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Tom (the cat) was in my campsite today. I've had Tom in my GameCube town for over a decade, and he's one of my favorites, so of course I asked him to move into my New Leaf town too.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

Wendy, and gosh she's cute, wish I had room XD


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Bob. He's adorable, but I have 10 villagers, so I'm going to let Soopah recruit him when I get home. :3


----------



## Con

Beau is in my campsite but I have 10 villagers right now  *sobs*


----------



## patriceflanders

Paarl: none
Tasmania: none
Oishii Ai: Lobo (oh goshhhhh, check my sig)
Seabell: none


----------



## Snowfell

Agnes is camping in Pemberly.


----------



## Brittnay

Rory was in my campsite today.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had an androgynous gorilla wearing a pink jumpsuit in my campsite today.


----------



## Paperboy012305

In my OYC town, its Fauna. I forgot all about her! Too bad Bianca won't leave.


----------



## buzzing

doing some plot resetting today and right now i've come across hazel in the campsite.
she's actually kinda cute :>


----------



## PacificMayorAlex

I had Kid kat! I asked her to move in


----------



## AkaneDeath

Sylvia. I love the Kangaroos in this game so I invited her in to stay. ^^


----------



## Jubilee

Wendy is camping in Edenvale today! c: She's really cute and I would love to have her, but Fang just moved in, so I am full. ;-;


----------



## patriceflanders

Chief in Seabell


----------



## Soda Fox

Fang in Autumn.  I wish I didn't have 10 villagers already. =(  This is why I hate checking the campsite at max villagers xD


----------



## MissiNy

Right now in Fairview is Nan and in Majestic Pierce. Wish i wasnt full in Fairview..


----------



## Tessie

I have Lolly at the moment, not sure if I should ask her to move in...she is a cutie.


----------



## Mikeaspike

Today I have Lucky! Too bad I have ten villagers.. :/


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Cole.


----------



## Zandy

Skye the wolf was in my tent last a little while ago xD.  My girlfriend's friend has her already so I just let her go.


----------



## roseflower

Annalisa the normal anteater visited my town. She looks very friendly c:


----------



## JeffreyAC

Amelia is here, my town is full, but I'll play a lot with her


----------



## BlogDog123

I had Cyrano in my campsite two days ago.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Stitches has decided to show up in my campsite.. I want him.. But my town is full.


----------



## jax1234

Beau is in my campsite. He denied my begging him to come to my town tons of times!!!   Finally I denied him once and then the next time he said yes.  Little sneak. lol.  Its my first deer ever.  I am looking forward to seeing him in my town.


----------



## kitanii

Whitney yesterday and Mira today.  My town is full otherwise I would have taken Whitney~


----------



## erikaeliseh

the last camper i got was lucky


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

Just yesterday in the ugly villagers thread I said I wasn't a Julian fan, though many are. And of course he's camping in my alt town today...and I have no space!!! I would have snagged him for a giveaway otherwise.


----------



## Silvermist

Sylvia


----------



## FancyThat

Ankha is in my main town Kibble's campsite, the town is full of dreamie's but she's a dreamie for my second town . Still it's nice to finally see her in one of my towns.


----------



## BlogDog123

Drift is in my campsite today. I've always wanted a frog villager so I've invited him to move into my town!


----------



## FancyThat

BlogDog123 said:


> Drift is in my campsite today. I've always wanted a frog villager so I've invited him to move into my town!



Drift is very cool, I've had him in two of my towns (although it was the same Drift, he skipped from my main to my second town via streetpass) .


----------



## cannolis

Eugene


----------



## FallinDevast

I finally had Lily appear on my camp yesterday!


----------



## momoi

diana was in my campsite yesterday which totally surprised me bc i was expecting to have to pay millions just to have a chance to have her in one of my towns!!!!


----------



## Ursaring

Fauna showed up, but couldn't be persuaded to move even after I let her con me out of a gyroid. :/


----------



## daMordman

Marina is in my campsite today and GODDAMN SHE IS ONE OF MY DREAMIES BUT I HAVE NO SPACE NOW i AM SUPER SAD. ;_;


----------



## PandaMasque

Pancetti is in town and she will not play any games with me. >0T


----------



## survivorfan111100

Alice was and she is so cute, got her to move in .


----------



## Psicat

Chief, but of course I already have ten villagers.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Moe, he looks cool but I've no space, I'll just play with him for a while


----------



## Wildroses

Mira. I could invite her but I don't think I will. I'm too Australian to like rabbits much.


----------



## iGotNoiPad

I had my first camper in months, it was Ruby. She looks cute but the town doesn't really have space.


----------



## Lavochain

Curly was here yesterday, his eyebrow was creepy so I didn't encourage him.


----------



## behonourable

Beau was in my campsite today! He will be moving in shortly


----------



## davroslek

Peewee


----------



## buzzing

ZUCKER!

TAKOYAKIPUS


----------



## sherlockholmes

i have two tents in my town today one with redd in it and one with an elephant named dizzy in it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Del was here. I am a l--

Why am I shouting out to something I loathe with every fiber of my existence?


----------



## Le Ham

Most recently, Olivia. I already have Pancetti AND Yuka, dear game pls stop with the snooties I don't need more.

I had 4 peppies in my old town once... that was a blast.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also 5001st post lel


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Hugh the lazy pig.  At least, I think he's lazy.  I didn't chat with him much.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

I had Pudge yesterday.


----------



## sherlockholmes

just the cutest little elephant named dizzy but of course i already have 10 villagers.


----------



## erikaeliseh

pate


----------



## Soraru

Opal. My town is full but I already had her before.


----------



## kaylagirl

Genji


----------



## survivorfan111100

Tex was and he seemed ok, but Alice is moving in tomorrow  so my town is full.


----------



## sherlockholmes

A camo crock named sly is lurking in my tent!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I have Gwen. She agreed right off the bat. No games.


----------



## Eve

I've had Bluebear in my tent twice! And sadly both times I had 10 villagers.


----------



## erikaeliseh

i saw this really sad post on tumblr the other day, ill link it later if i can it, but it showed a mayor checking inside a campsite to see if the villager is cute, then they saw that it was ugly and left (like when we reset) then the camper cried inside the tent lol. funny and sad at the same time


----------



## punkinpie

I have Francine right now!


----------



## Lollly

I have Cube the lazy penguin in my campsite today.


----------



## SecretAgent

I have Punchy right now, but I have 10 villagers already


----------



## peachy13

Beau was in mine, but I had no room


----------



## patriceflanders

Paarl : Bud

Oishii Ai : Goldie


----------



## patriceflanders

Seabell : Pietro (ughhhhh soooo ugly)

Tasmania : Molly


----------



## Autaven

No one!! I feel like there's barely anyone ever in my campsite. I've checked everyday for 2 weeks and not a soul.


----------



## patriceflanders

Paarl : Chester
Oishii Ai : none


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I have Prince (who in the game's native Japan is named Carl for some reason) in the site.


----------



## Dunquixote

Right now, Pippy is at my campsite.

Here are the past villagers I've had at my campsite:

Hippeux
Pancetti
Anchovy
Sydney
Victoria
Camofrog
Tom
Chevre
Rhonda
Static
Apollo
Erik ~ moved in ^_^
Rodney
Drift
Moose
Lobo

I might've had Grizzly at one point.   I though I had an elephant villager at one point but I don't know which one ><.  I think I had a sheep in my campsite too...but, again I don't know who.

I tried to put them in order the best I could; some I might've forgotten since there were a few times I played a game with the camper only once or sold something to them once before I got tired of playing games with them and just sold stuff to Re-Tail; so, most, if not all of those ones I forgot   The first three are in order and the last six, are in order (not sure about Rodney).


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I have Peanut in my town.


----------



## CrossAnimal

Chow is there right now. I'm not going to try to get him to move in since I've never really been a fan.


----------



## patriceflanders

Paarl : Merengue
Oishii Ai: none
Tasmania: Dora
Seabell: Rudy


----------



## Dunquixote

Lolly is in my campsite and my village is full -cry-


----------



## Bradski

I just got beau in my campsite Thursday and she is now moving in


----------



## cannolis

Tipper, she's pretty cute, I kinda wish I had space.


----------



## zeoli

The last person in my tent before I reset was Dizzy.  He's kinda cute in my opinion.  I would have added him to my village had I not rest in the first place.  Ah well, maybe I'll catch him one day


----------



## ayeeprill

Purrl is in mine today.


----------



## Wildroses

Amelia. But I'm waiting for a cat.


----------



## inkling

Cranston! And he just agreed to move in with me. I had never seen him before but I thought he was super pretty so I'm happy to have him as my 10th villager.


----------



## failedexperiment

peanut lol. she's pretty cute


----------



## patriceflanders

Paarl: Cookie


----------



## vern

Had Katt in my tent yesterday and invited her to move in.
I just needed another villager to max out cus I don't have villager preferences XD


----------



## patriceflanders

Tasmania : Roald


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Yesterday, I had Henry and invited him to move in, since he was on my wanted list Today, I have Graham in my campsite.


----------



## Dunquixote

Right now I have Lucy in my camp.


----------



## Fruitcup

I don't have a campsite. 
I don't think they look cute, plus one less villager means more room for landscaping.


----------



## ibelleS

Genji
I had him in my previous town and I'm glad he'll be moving back in soon


----------



## JeffreyAC

Fruitcup said:


> I don't have a campsite.
> I don't think they look cute, plus one less villager means more room for landscaping.



But... but...  but... what about playing with them? That's fun


----------



## ayeeprill

Benjamin


----------



## JeffreyAC

ayeeprill said:


> Benjamin



Oh! Get him! He's great!


----------



## ayeeprill

JeffreyAC said:


> Oh! Get him! He's great!



I can't, I already have 10! :/


----------



## JeffreyAC

ayeeprill said:


> I can't, I already have 10! :/



Too bad  I have him and he's great, so clueless


----------



## Fruitcup

JeffreyAC said:


> But... but...  but... what about playing with them? That's fun


I know.. D: Sometimes I think about doing it just to play with them but I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Neon Skylite

Skye. After losing so much bells, I made her move in.


----------



## Dunquixote

Goldie is in my campsite today.


----------



## Arcticfox5

No one is ever in my campsite when I have space unfortunately. I've had Diana and Beau before, but my town was full. 

I had some lion yesterday (can't remember his name).


----------



## KidKat

No one currently but the other day i had Jambette in it and i thought she was really cute, i dont understand why shes so hated, and before her i had Marina camping. I could have told her to move in since i had 9 villagers but i dont want 3 normals or to get rid of either Gayle or Lily


----------



## roseflower

Today Baabara the snooty sheep visited my town.


----------



## Silvermist

Erik


----------



## IMakeBoys

Kyle


----------



## Lollly

Fauna! She's so cute, but I can't invite her to stay because I already have ten villagers.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

Awww! Nan's camping today. She was in my first AC town ever and she was just so darned *nice*. She apologised profusely today for asking me to play a game after I lost completely.


----------



## Diableos

Rudy was not too long ago!


----------



## groovymayor

Lolly. She is moving in now.


----------



## staeples

i just had gaston!


----------



## MotaroRIP

I just had Clay the hamster


----------



## Biskit11

Bam the jock deer.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Every once in a while,a villager you've been looking for magically appears in your campsite.She's my doggy now.


----------



## Psicat

Boomer.  I asked him to move in.


----------



## FriendlyHougen

I had Pate in my camping site once, but no one atm


----------



## Le Ham

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 106061
> Every once in a while,a villager you've been looking for magically appears in your campsite.She's my doggy now.



I got her today as well


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yee said:


> I got her today as well



It's weird but a few months ago the same thing happened with Benjamin,in the same town Goldie is moving to.Looks like they were meant to be a doggy couple.


----------



## candiedapples

I looove dog villagers but haven't  had any  since Lucky in Wild World.

Clyde the horse is camping in my town!


----------



## JeffreyAC

candiedapples said:


> I looove dog villagers but haven't  had any  since Lucky in Wild World.



You haven't been lucky since Lucky?


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Fang, but I can't invite him.


----------



## Trickilicky

Marcie was camping yesterday. She's cute but I've already got Alice and she's all the normal I need ^_^


----------



## Wildroses

The entire month of May and first week of June I had three campers. 

Then Mira came and I took the wrong dialogue option and invited her to be my tenth villager. The week after she moved in I had campers five out of seven days, which did terrible things to my nerves even though none of them turned out to be villagers I'd want. 

Then Mallary decided to move, and I let her go purely because seeing that orange tent when I already had ten villagers was proving too stressful. 

She's been gone over a week and _not a single camper have I seen._


----------



## mitzi_crossing

I had Benedict today


----------



## CrossAnimal

My mayor finally got his gold net after finishing his bug collection in December. Why do we have to wait for Bug Offs to get these things? It wouldn't be so bad if they took place more often, but 7 months is crazy.


----------



## Tee-Tee

Peanut the squirrel, she seems nice! Im gonna try to convince her to stay.


----------



## Rhockets

Snake is in my town now! Unfortunately I had no room for him since I was adopting Skye making her my 10th villager ahaha


----------



## MightyMunchlax

I'm full tho


----------



## Silvermist

Diana


----------



## dudeabides

That unibrow squirrel girl was in mine recently and told me she'd move in if I gave her my only slingshot.  I turned around and walked out and now the site's empty.  Hopefully somebody nice comes there next time like the last two before her: Mint and Bruce.


----------



## SleepingOwl

Queenie is in my campsite. I hardly play games with camper but today I decided to give it a go and I lost 2 times in a row lol guess now I remember why I stopped playing mini games with campers at the first place.... -///-


----------



## tobiochan

Agent S, she's kinda cute!


----------



## MidnightCthulhu

O'Hare. I'm extremely picky about how my villagers look, so I didn't let him move in. At least he understood that he was too ugly to live here...I've been whacking Nate with my bug net every day and he still doesn't seem to get the message. GTFO, NATE!


----------



## Mick

Lucky the undead dog. I don't really like him and I'm full. ^^


----------



## Jordon

T-Bone


----------



## Bulbadragon

Flurry. I played charades with her and got her to move in.


----------



## starrey

I have no campsite. I just canceled the current project and I will probably work on campsite tomorrow.


----------



## Miri

Punchy the cat. c:


----------



## Dunquixote

Bones is in my campsite.  :]  I'm glad it wasn't one of the villagers I want to be in my town since one of my villagers won't be leaving until the 28th.


----------



## Apexus

Right now, Curt is in my campsite. I'm contemplating on whether or not I want to let him move in.....


----------



## JeffreyAC

Apexus said:


> Right now, Curt is in my campsite. I'm contemplating on whether or not I want to let him move in.....
> 
> View attachment 119182









Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in! Let me in!!!


----------



## uwuzumakii

The invisible man with his invisible tent. Spoooooky!


----------



## Snowfell

Grizzly, he seems pretty cool.


----------



## Holla

Skye the Wolf, she's cute. ^.^


----------



## AkaneDeath

Celia. ^^


----------



## failedexperiment

There was this adorable squirrel today named Poppy I think? Maybe I got her name wrong but she was so cute. I almost wanted to invite her to town...


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I had the villager Vic in my campsite today... and I was like...'huh? this guy actually exists in animal crossing?'... poor guy


----------



## starcharmer

Teddy the jock bear! 
He's cute but I already have max villagers and I'm looking for two specific ones to move in once I have space~


----------



## Trickilicky

Doc was camping yesterday. He's okay, we played some games for a bit, but I wasn't looking for any new villagers.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Lucha, today.


----------



## IMakeBoys

Dotty


----------



## Bunnybea

I found Patty today


----------



## Stalfos

I had Anabelle camping yesterday. I never knew she was a pangolin! She was so cute that I just had to invite her in. Not looking forward to hours of plot resetting though. :/


----------



## Jubilee

I have Aurora in my campsite today, and Peanut was here yesterday! They are both adorable, but Diana has just moved in, so I am full. c:


----------



## Tilly67

No one atm


----------



## mintellect

Yesterday Boone...bluh.


----------



## Dunquixote

I have Antonio in my campsite today.


----------



## Hawkward

Eloise. I'm not encouraging her to move in since I've already got an elephant, Opal.


----------



## Holla

Marshal *sigh* already have him in my original town and I'm inviting in anyone I get via campsite in my newer town right now as I'm cycling to get a villager back. Guess I can sell him when it comes time for him to go.


----------



## Opal

That frog thing, o think his name was costeau


----------



## Wildroses

Kitty. Thank goodness I let Mallary go! Punchy somehow knew within seconds another cat was moving in and tried to leave, but I put a stop to that. And my dream of a town full of cats gets a little closer to reality.


----------



## Wrathie83

Finally after a dry spell, Caroline camped today and I nagged her to move to Maiden .


----------



## Mo6372

I have chow the panda. I had him in my first ever town. Would ask him to move in but no space >.> anyway, I need to clear my villagers there are a ton I don't like ;/


----------



## minisquidward

i have fang in my campsite today if anyone wants him


----------



## QueenMooMoo

I currently have Daisy in my campsite.


----------



## Gaby

I've got Julian. It's too bad I'm at my 10th villager and I can't invite him to move in..


----------



## Nunnafinga

To the moon,Alice!Nice normal koala but I already have Melba.


----------



## Wrathie83

No one today sadly


----------



## HHoney

I was about to post a thread how no one has been to my campsite in nearly a month... Then 3 campers, all in a row.  Colton, Twiggy, and Tangy!

Alas. My town has hit 10.
I have many Dreamies. And I'm ok with that.


----------



## Zandy

I had Kody in my campsite a few hours ago.


----------



## erikaeliseh

no one


----------



## Wildroses

Tipper. Good thing I don't want another villager as my tenth moves in tomorrow.


----------



## kuseiro

Cycling Town, notable ones today were Poppy and Chief!


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Kitt


----------



## mapleshine

Pancetti 

*shivers*


----------



## starcharmer

Rhonda the normal rhino is in my camp today!

I thought she was a snooty but either way I'm happy with my current normal and snooty anyway. :3c


----------



## Wrathie83

No one today sadly, kind of glad to be honest as i've got Celia moving in .


----------



## LittleMissSpooky

Ruby :O Not sure if I should let her move in or wait for someone else..


----------



## Skyberry924

Camofrog


----------



## duckvely

Beardo


----------



## Espurr

Pekoe the cub.  Full town, of course.


----------



## Nunnafinga

"Hey...look at me when I'm talkin' to ya!Why do you keep staring at the ceiling?Hello.......?"

Yeah...Deena was not invited to move in.


----------



## brutongaster

kid cat. too bad i don't like jocks or cats


----------



## jvgsjeff

I have Eloise today. No thanks.


----------



## jeizun

bunnie. she freaks me out tbh


----------



## Espurr

jeizun said:


> bunnie. she freaks me out tbh



Blasphemy!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yesterday, it was Fang. I had him again while I was full, good thing I don't like him much.


----------



## Maci

I had pudge but I didn't take him


----------



## Awesomeness1230

I have Jambette. Not taking her for ANYTHING though.


----------



## cannolis

Aurora, she's cute but I'm not interested in any of the penguins.


----------



## Hedge

Truffles the pig


----------



## starcharmer

Savannah the normal zebra! She's cute~


----------



## abbydoll

Bangle! I wish I could take her but my town is full...


----------



## brutalitea

Kidd is in my campsite.


----------



## tumut

Alli. She's really ugly.


----------



## Taj

Whitney. She's not that bad I guess


----------



## inkling

Erik! I've never met him before. He's super cute and wish I had room for him. I see why he's so popular now.


----------



## Holla

Rizzo the Cranky Mouse. He's seems ok. I invited him to move in to use as cycling fodder for my 16 villager cycle. I hate doing that but the faster I get it done the better...


----------



## aericell

Pietro. He's kinda creepy but I need him to cycle


----------



## JeffreyAC

Bettina


----------



## Chunkybunneh

Ozzie the Koala is in my campsite, hes pretty cute! I actually wouldnt mind him moving in but i'm still hoping for my dreamies ^.^


----------



## dewilacie

Graham is in my campsite


----------



## Dinosaurz

Static was there yesterday


----------



## Lunar Dust

The last camper was Henry the frog. He's... Alright I guess. Not a fan of frogs.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Bones, he's cute but my town is full.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Pango yesterday and Hippeux today.


----------



## Elo

Last week I had Willow, who I managed to move into my town in an attempt to keep a random move-in out (it didn't work). Today Poncho came to town, but if I didn't already have Bam and no space I would've tried to get him to stay.


----------



## Taj

Marina. I like her and all but I think Molly is a better normal and Zucker is a better octopus


----------



## QueenMooMoo

Clay the lazy hamster. He won't be moving in, that's for sure.


----------



## Espurr

I had Kabuki earlier.  Got him to move in.

And now there's Rodney.


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms

Today's visitor is Beau...and this marks the 5th time he's rejected me. >:C
I'll be doing whatever it takes to get this deer to move in. I need another lazy for PWPs.


----------



## tumut

I had Marcie today. She's cute, I like her eyes.


----------



## cannolis

Lily, pretty adorable but not a dreamie of mine.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Tanks but no Tanks,I just don't have the room......


----------



## Opal

Caroline


----------



## The221Believer

Tia's in my campsite, and since I've got plenty of room/don't hate her looks, I think I'll give her an exclusive Baker invite. There's something apropos about a teapot AND an elephant in a Sherlock Holmes town. She's pretty neat.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Whitney was just invited to town. I know a lot of people like her so I'll put her up for a giveaway when she moves. ^^


----------



## roseflower

Last week I had two campers, Simon the lazy monkey and Monique the snooty cat.


----------



## Valliecat

I had Jambette a couple of days ago.


----------



## box3d

Ughh T-Bone 5 consecutive times in a row. 1/322 chance each time the odds are unreal (9 villagers now and only 2 moved away so far).

- - - Post Merge - - -



QueenMooMoo said:


> Clay the lazy hamster. He won't be moving in, that's for sure.



I love how he looks but I won't give up Rodney and I don't want 2 hamsters.


----------



## Melyora

I have Gloria...






I already have Pate as a duck and I reallllllly don't like her XD So Gloria can camp for the day and then return home.


----------



## Acnl04

Sheldon the very weird looking squirrel


----------



## Nunnafinga

Holy crap....instead of a camper I got a lamp that looks like a sheep.How do I turn this thing off?


----------



## Silvermist

Cherry


----------



## Akimari

Cesar. Not a dreamie, also pretty ugly. Pass. I keep getting the ugly villagers in my campsite. .-.


----------



## brutalitea

Carmen is in my campsite.


----------



## Tessie

omg, Diana is camping today...O_O

And I have 9 villagers...I have a dreamie now...I'm SO HAPPY


----------



## tumut

Papi. He's pretty cute but i'm full, and I have too many male villagers anyway.


----------



## Dunquixote

Last night, one of my "dreamies" was at my campsite ; she was there after I TTed back to the actual date (I was trying to get rid of Gladys).



Today, Tangy is at my campsite.  ^.^ 



For some reason, I always thought Tangy was a boy.


----------



## Earthboundfan#1

I convinced Beau to move in yesterday. ^^


----------



## Taj

I have the one and only... Bob


----------



## Mick

Currently playing games to receive stuff from Jambette xD


----------



## KHKirby

Rodeo decided to camp in my town yesterday, and I managed to do 2 island trips and unloaded a ton of bugs on him; I managed to get probably 1,000,000+ bells out of him. Plus I got a surfboard and kayak, two of the camper exclusive items. c:


----------



## aericell

Bonbon! Asked her to move in so I can work on my 16-villager cycle


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I had Fauna today in my campsite.. i had a mini heart attack. Ill ask her to join me later. yeah!


----------



## starcharmer

Annalisa the normal anteater! She's cute~ 

Weird it feels like I've gotten more campers lately since I hit max villagers. 
I really hope I don't run into a dreamie camping during this time haha.


----------



## Rexi

I got Marshal to move in yesterday! That was super exciting for me!!


----------



## peterquill

I had Beardo in my campsite the last time I checked.


----------



## pepperini

Apollo has been in my campsite while I'm tting back and forth to breed hybrids!


----------



## Espurr

Last I had was Fauna.  Had a full town.  Really hit me hard.


----------



## Elo

I had Al as I was working on bug catching the last few days.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Mitzi is in there now. I would love to take her if my town wasn't full.


----------



## hankwhomperson

I had just recently built my campsite (wanted to make sure it was in the right spot) and so far have only had 1 visitor, peggy.


----------



## dudeabides

That gray wolf guy Fang, but he can't stick around because of ten other villagers but it's nice to talk to him anyway.


----------



## starcharmer

I have yet another camper today! Are there so many lately because it keeps raining in my town?!
Is it normal for them to be so frequent? Do they flock here because they need that authentic camping experience?
Will this break my heart eventually if this keeps up?! Probably.

Anyway, the camper of the day is Tipper the snooty cow. 
Really like that she's wearing the rainbow shirt and she's black and white and yellow. 
Nice combination of colors I approve.


----------



## hankwhomperson

dudeabides said:


> That gray wolf guy Fang, but he can't stick around because of ten other villagers but it's nice to talk to him anyway.


You could probably sell him in the villager forums, or give him away for free.
He is a really popular villager


----------



## dudeabides

Really?  I was under the impression they had to be one of your villagers in boxes for someone else to talk him into moving to their town.  Am I wrong?


----------



## CrossAnimal

I had Clyde yesterday.

Today it's Scoot. Ummm... I just can't ask someone to move in when they have underware on their head.


----------



## Bellsprout

Annalise. I kind of like how she looks actually -- it's a shame my town is full. Oh well, time to grind for furniture.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

dudeabides said:


> Really?  I was under the impression they had to be one of your villagers in boxes for someone else to talk him into moving to their town.  Am I wrong?



Yeah, you can't get a villager from someone else's campsite. You could only get them from someone else if they were in boxes or your own campsite.


----------



## Wrathie83

Empty campsite again today


----------



## mitzi_crossing

Today I have Midge, cute little pink birdy. I won't be taking her though


----------



## Nunnafinga

Return to your evil  Dark Lord in Mordor,foul beast!You shall not pass!You shall not pass........!


----------



## Toaster

Nana is currently in my campsite right now, she looks cute but I'm not taking her in...


----------



## AkaneDeath

Just invited Tia. ^^


----------



## Silvermist

Aurora


----------



## Peter

Ribbot was in my campsite today.
It's the first time I've ever gone in when I've had 10 villagers, I'm usually too scared in case it's someone I like the look of but don't have enough room to invite to move in


----------



## aericell

Tangy! I'd invite her to move in if I weren't already full '~'


----------



## Hide

Merengue  she's my least favourite villager.. 
I hope she leaves quickly.


----------



## Heyden

Samson is in my campsite currently
I don't want him though because I'm not a huge fan of the mice villagers


----------



## louise23

Apple was in mine too bad I was full or I would have took her in


----------



## crossinggirl

I got Rosie and convinced her to move in.


----------



## jaxxipoo

I have cookie in my campsite, but since I have all my dreamies, ill just chat and play games


----------



## Wildroses

Becky. I like her colour scheme. I'd have invited her if I had room, but the fact I don't until Bettina leaves tomorrow isn't causing me heartache.


----------



## Melyora

Nobody today ^__^ My camping grounds are not very popular =P


----------



## Mekan1

Yesterday I had Sydney. Ehh. I don't really like her.


----------



## Twifairy

Whitney's here today... My town's full though... Hm


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow

Daisy. She's cute, too bad my town's full, otherwise I'd take her in.


----------



## candiedapples

Broccolo and Wolfgang have been the latest two campers.


----------



## katronsensei

When I first started Animal Crossing New Leaf, I did nott know about how popular some of the villagers were lik Tangy, Ankha (or whatever her name is), Marshal, ect.... I actually had them in my tents in my VERY first town before I resetted to Boy Love. I ignored them because I knew I wanted other things like Bob and Mitzi. Oh well... 

In Boy Love, I haven't seen many of the 'popular' villagers in my tent. I have gotten a few to move in from the tent to only decide I didn't like them. I got Bob once, but I accidentally voided him once when I didn't understand cycling or whatever it's called. I still kind of regret that. Bob is a villager on my gamecube, but I have stitches as my Lazy villager, so I can live with it .

About six months ago I got another Animal Crossing New Leaf cart. I decided to make a cycling town to make money on TBT for pokemons when I needed to. I buy starts on it and collect perfect fruit. I even make golden roses. It's time consuming but relaxing to get into the groove of it. I was hoping to have gotten some nice villagers in my tent, but so far they have been the lower or second to lowest tier ones. I guess I have gotten lucky though... Bam and Tangy moved in randomly.  I just hope I can get a good villager from the tent annd sell them off soon. XD Meanwhile, the tent has brought mee nothing yet rofl.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Bummer. 

Bam is camping gear today but my town is full... He's pretty cute too.


----------



## louise23

No one at the moment


----------



## Chanyeol

Sorry for asking but how do you get someone to camp in your town?
My brother doesn't know and he's having Merengue over, so lucky!

_edit: I found it!_


----------



## Taj

So I have a list of my non T5 campers
Lucky
Peanut
Bluebear
Rudy
Genji
Agnes
Muffy
Eugene
Static
Chevre
Apple
Cube
Agent S
Colton
Dotty
Lolly
Mitzi
Jacques
Fauna
Roald
Lobo
Diana
Zell
Margie
Whitney
Hamlet
Bam
27/72 are not T5. I think that's average


----------



## dudeabides

I have way too many snooty villagers for my liking (1 or 2 would be plenty) and the snooty cat Olivia is in the tent today.  Yayyy.


----------



## hemming1996

Fauna, let her in since I need a move in


----------



## PaperCat

Alfonso, the lazy alligator.


----------



## Bon Bonne

Camofrog <3
I got him to move to Wakeport, and I sorta almost wanna keep him ;__; why does he gotta be so cute >:


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Kiki! I finally got someone I wanted after resetting for about 2 hours. It was my first time plot resetting as well


----------



## Snowfell

Boomer's in Pemberly today. I haven't seen him since WW.


----------



## lizzy541

Sly the alligator but he won't be moving in


----------



## The Blood Countess

Dotty, Pinky, and Twiggy were my last three campers. Apparently the game really wants me to have a peppy villager.


----------



## kittypurr

Alli is in mine!


----------



## Ichigo.

I had Bunnie in mine most recently.


----------



## xfire09

I think I got Julian, Phoebe, Jitters, Olivia, Walker, Frita, and one other female bird I forgot before.

I didn't get Julian to move in because I didn't realize how popular he is (and his interior house looks nice! T_T) and I figured I already have a horse (Annalise) and a Smug (Henry). I made a mistake.

I wanted Phoebe to move in to my town, but I was unable to because I didn't realize I reach the 10 villager mark due to a streetpassed villager (which was Kid Cat ).

The only villager I moved her in was Olivia.


----------



## candiedapples

Costeau is camping today. I think his little mustache is cute.


----------



## Chanyeol

Filbert is in my campsite today!
It's my 4th squirrel but he looked kinda cute so I said yes to have him over 
But a villager is moving soon so it should be okay in case I have a (better) new camper around.

- - - Post Merge - - -



candiedapples said:


> Costeau is camping today. I think his little mustache is cute.



I have Cousteau in my town haha, he's cute but he always talks about sports! ...


----------



## Aniko

Marshal is camping on my site today, really cute.


----------



## jingleishere

No one! Nobody wants to camp in my town.


----------



## Kamineon

I had Marshall yesterday!! He's moved in!!


----------



## Silvermist

Knox


----------



## Taj

Last 9: could only get 1

Fauna, Sterling, Mitzi, Chief, Beau, Elmer, Roald and Chevre.

I really wanted Roald, Fauna and Beau but I went with chief


----------



## starcharmer

When I was plot resetting Vesta I saw Maple (first normal ever and starting normal in ACPG aww!), Cherry, and Muffy. 

Ah the pain of liking too many villagers and not enough spaces.


----------



## kittypurr

No one is in my campsite today!
Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## tumut

Wart Jr. and he's adorable.


----------



## Silvermist

Gwen


----------



## crispmaples

I don't have anyone currently, but my last one was Pudge- I thought he was kinda cute, But I am waiting for Beau so I'm gonna pass on Pudge.


----------



## sunny-val

Becky.. I'm not sure if I want her in my town or not :/


----------



## Cottonball

Leonardo the tiger


----------



## Elo

Nobody today, but yesterday it was the light and dark blue frog whose name I can't seem to remember. I didn't end up talking to them.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Violet...
I didn't ask her to move in


----------



## tumut

I got Mallary today and Grahm after I TT'd a few days, I would've let one of them in if I wasn't resetting both very cute.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I got Chief and he looked so cool so i decided to adopt him. hope to see him really soon in my town


----------



## Miily

nobody today haha xD


----------



## kindakooky

I had Vesta yesterday and now she's moving in!


----------



## candiedapples

Maple is here!! I wish I could ask her to move in but my town is full and anyway I already have 3 normals.


----------



## dudeabides

Bud the bear is in my camp tent butttt I have 10 even though I told Bruce he could move out there isn't time on their sides for them to switcheroo.


----------



## Alien

Lucky is in my camp today! Absolutely happy about this since he is a dream villager of mine ^^


----------



## hiiragicrossing

Lyman was camping today. I debated taking him but considering I'm trying to cycle specific villagers for Main Street I decided against it. Sorry bud :C


----------



## brutalitea

Chops is here.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I have Maelle in my campsite today... shes weird but cute in a way haha i didnt adopt her since i have a full town


----------



## Eve

I have Phil... I thought he was a ghost when I saw him! ^_^


----------



## Amystial

I had cherry the other day and I am having her move in today.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Nobody today. Haven't had anyone since Joey last week!


----------



## PaperCat

Lopez, the smug deer. I am tempted to get him.

how many days before a camper villager moves in?


----------



## Owen Grady

chevre​


----------



## Mentagon

Papi!!


----------



## BrookeRenee

Alice is right now, hoping for a dreamie to show up soon!


----------



## Twifairy

Bam! I asked him to move in for a bit in the least to see if I like him


----------



## Klave

I feel like my campsite has been empty for a while. :C
I had Eugene a while ago when there was no space for him in my town. I would have liked him to at least cycle.
I've also had Phoebe in the past too. Otherwise, I haven't had much luck for any villagers I like in my town.


----------



## Miily

chrissy ):


----------



## Melyora

Twiggy. I wouldn't expect to be female... Or peppy.. Just like Pate who is in my town (ugh).
Luckily I am full and I managed to get a campfire cookware from Twiggy.


----------



## candiedapples

Ankha!! I really wish I had enough room for her because I'd LOVE to have a snooty cat!


----------



## Akimari

No one... my last villager was some ugly moose that I ignored. I had some good luck the time before that though where my first dreamie was found at the campsite. <3


----------



## Mizuriri

Ankha ;o d'aw wish I had room for her, she'd be some nice temp. company o3o


----------



## Paperboy012305

In my OYC town, Chief. That's strange because I just made Chief move in my main town.


----------



## starcharmer

There's no one today but during the past couple days when I was tting to kick Rodney out I saw Marina. She's so cute.


----------



## pepperini

I think Lucy was in my town--? She seemed cute but I wasn't quite invested enough to keep her.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Last was... I think Mira? Before that Wolfgang and I asked him to move in.


----------



## Chanyeol

No one today :c
I'm just hoping for a duck, never had one in my town!
No anteaters or cows, either.
My town likes squirrels though.. had 4, and have three atm


----------



## riummi

Mint


----------



## Chunkybunneh

Just got freya in the campsite today! I know she's a pretty popular wolf too so hopefully she'll want to move soon!


----------



## Vida

Phoebe was in my campsite and I invited her to move to my town^^ She's actually a villager that I've wanted for some time.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

The last camper I had was Marshal. Didn't adopt him.


----------



## monalu11

I just got Whitney to move into my other town


----------



## applecarts

Snake _was_ in my campsite the other day, which made me really sad because I had 10 villagers at the time and I couldn't convince him to move in ;^;

Whenever I have 10 villagers, I walk up to the campsite tent like "pls dont be a cute villager i want pls dont be a cute villager i want" and I think this is the first time it has actually been a cute villager I want.


----------



## Cottonball

Aurora the penguin (probably spelt that wrong)


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Bianca. I didn't ask her to move in.


----------



## mayorclara

Last camper I had was Olivia. She's now my best friend c:


----------



## Silvermist

Gwen


----------



## Mentagon

Barold. Had to choke back vomit.


----------



## mintellect

Stitches! He isn't a dreamie and i have a full town but if I didn't I'd probably adopt him for all the money's $-$


----------



## Valliecat

Bones is in my campsite but he won't be moving to Wisteria.


----------



## ~Mayor Bella~

angus is in mine


----------



## Valliecat

Shari is in my campsite today but she won't be moving in.


----------



## wacoma

I've got Tammi in my campsite right now, I'm on the fence on inviting her into my town. :/


----------



## AmenFashion

*Cally* is in my campsite. She's not moving in lol, but I've been playing games to get some Camping items.


----------



## louise23

No one today


----------



## TheCelestial11

I had Sprinkle a few days ago and got her to move in as Graham (my 9th villager) was moving out.
Today Rowan was in my campsite. I like him but I think I'll wait for someone I like better.


----------



## Ichigo.

Hamphrey. He's pretty cute.


----------



## Klave

I had no one in my campsite again today. :c
I'm hoping someone shows up soon, it feels lonely! I'd also like to try out that lazy villager exploit too~


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Camofrog  worst villager I've ever had in City Folk, moved onto my patch of Hybrids I worked forever to get and took forever to leave.


----------



## leiladesu

OOH I LOVE CHESTER!! Sadly, he's not in my campsite though  I have Stinky... >-<


----------



## cannolis

This cutie showed up in my tent today.


----------



## Cottonball

Not sure of his name but it was some eagle.


----------



## mitzi_crossing

I have Kitt in my campsite today. She's so cute :3


----------



## Akimari

LilRainy said:


> This cutie showed up in my tent today.



This is the exact same villager in my campsite today too omg


----------



## Dunquixote

I have T-Bone in my campsite today.


----------



## Ichigo.

I had Maple during my TT spree.


----------



## misstayleigh

Maelle showed up in my campsite today! x


----------



## Melyora

Bonbon~! I already have Bunnie as a Peppy, who is also a rabbit. I'll let Bonbon camp for today and then she can go to her own town XD


----------



## LadyTruoc

Kiki, she's cute and I love cats but she is not a dreamie.


----------



## PaperCat

No one, but my friend (who has really good luck >.<) got Ankha in their campsite.


----------



## louise23

no one today


----------



## JeffreyAC

Poppy's here


----------



## dudeabides

Prince the frog.


----------



## Miily

nobody


----------



## starcharmer

When I was plot resetting a _certain stubborn villager_ Ankha had come for a second visit!  Frankly I'm surprised seeing as my town isn't all great haha. Although I know Dora and another villager have camped twice so who knows what's up there!


----------



## The Blood Countess

Katt the uchi cat. She's pretty cool... Definitely don't need 3 uchi villagers though.


----------



## jiny

Nobody at the moment, but last time it was Freya the snooty pink wolf.


----------



## Jas

Last time, it was Merengue, but my town had just been filled


----------



## duckvely

Elmer the horse.


----------



## CrossAnimal

Portia, and she's moving in. She kinda sucks at rock, paper, scissors.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Pudge, I already have 3 lazy villager and am trying to get rid of one of them so no thanks.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Puck!


----------



## PaperCat

Bonbon. She is cute but not for the theme I am going for. Already got a bunny.


----------



## peachers

Butch! I'm keeping him!


----------



## Klave

Still no one, aww... ;-;
Does anyone know how likely a camper will turn up if I have 10 villagers? Like once a week etc.? I feel like no one has camped in my town for ages. :c


----------



## Mick

Chief the cranky fox wolf!

Really glad about that, since Cally was moving out today and it would have put me at 8 villagers. Took me about 30 minutes to move him in though... He denied me like 40-50 times. I eventually played rock-paper-scissors with him and won that first try... Whew.


----------



## Ichigo.

Klave said:


> Still no one, aww... ;-;
> Does anyone know how likely a camper will turn up if I have 10 villagers? Like once a week etc.? I feel like no one has camped in my town for ages. :c



I think it's completely random. After I got 10 villagers, they kept showing up like once every couple days! But lately, I haven't had one in a while.


----------



## Bellsprout

Groucho is in today. First camper I've had in like a week, but I'm not keeping him.


----------



## monalu11

No one (•_•) I remember I once had BEAU but my town was full D:


----------



## lunachii

no one T_T


----------



## lunachii

**


----------



## disneydorky

I had Sterling today. I would have invited him to stay, as he's the only jock I like, but I already have 10 villagers. The struggle is real.


----------



## mytownisawful

Bluebear! I had her in my old town but she moved.


----------



## Keion

Everyone!!!


----------



## Hey_Quackidee

No one right now, but I just recently had Punchy


----------



## Silvermist

Savannah


----------



## Bellsprout

Tank


----------



## Taj

Peanut, previously Skye


----------



## lunachii

Fuchsia!!  I asked her to move in


----------



## starcharmer

Frobert the jock frog was the only one who appeared in my campsite today when I was playing catch up. Left very quickly as his design frightens me tbh. :c


----------



## TheCelestial11

I had Mathilda and then Pietro and I run screaming both times 

But today I had Bam and he is so cute I coudn't resist to invite him ! Already have a jock villager (Boone) but I hope he'll leave soon.

I even didn't know a camper could agree to move in without playing rock paper scissors...(maybe because I have 8 villagers atm ?)


----------



## Tris

I had Erik in my campsite the other day, but I passed on him. I'm really hoping to get Patty, Gala and Bangle via campsite... eventually.


----------



## mari8076

I have Merengue. Of course, the one time my village is full she finally shows up. 
(Facepalm)


----------



## louise23

no one today


----------



## Awesomeness1230

I have Aurora. She's moving in but I invited someone else earlier today so either could show up... I have nine villagers.


----------



## starcharmer

I hear that you can only move in one villager at a time and that the most recently invited villager overwrites any others you try to move in as they're now the villager coming to town soon. I don't have any personal experience with but I hope the other villager isn't someone you really, really wanted as going by this info Aurora will be your newest resident. 

The camper of the day is Nana the normal monkey! She's cute and I love how she does the town tune! 

Also I don't remember what song she's listening to in her tent but it's a really fun tune that fits her I think!


----------



## Valliecat

Margie was in my campsite today, but I didn't ask her to move in.


----------



## roseflower

Today Punchy visited, he looks so funny, and I think he could be a cranky villager.


----------



## MegaAquaKat

I dont know his english name but its the smug mouse that is made of cheese


----------



## stinaj68

There is this creepy green pig with glasses and a bandage on the back of his head. I'm not sure what his name is but I didn't even want to talk to him cause I don't want him in my town


----------



## hemming1996

Julian
For the 5th time..


----------



## Silvermist

Sly


----------



## Valliecat

Gabi is in my campsite.


----------



## Taj

Sorry everybody, but my town is full.


----------



## Miele

I had Goldie and I'm just "why are you doing this to me???????" I love Goldie so much and I've been wanting her for so long but she decides to camp when I had a full town. So typical.


----------



## yunnybunny

Genji was in my campsite today and he's a dreamie of mine, but it just so happened that I had a full village...and one villager was moving today.


----------



## Byngo

Diva
gross


----------



## Kattling

I have no-one today, but my most recent was Merengue. At first I convinced her to move because I thought I could trade her for another popular villager that I wanted, like Marshal or Fang, but I've fast grown in love with her. >w< She's one of my dreamies now, and she's not going anywhere!
How often do you get a villager in the campsite? I've been playing for almost a year now, and I've probably had the campsite for at least half of that, and I only remember four campers. >_< To begin with I didn't understand that the campsite was actually functional, and before I saw the tents and had only seen it empty, I thought it was ugly and didn't want it in my town. I could've prevented so many horrible villagers...


----------



## knight890

A few hours ago, I got Apollo, and managed to convince him to move in! . I am just so happy right now!


----------



## stinaj68

I got this girl dog villager in my campsite right now. I'm not sure what her name is because I didn't even want to talk to her, but she is a white dog with black spots on her. She looks like a snooty type of character by the way her eyes look.


----------



## Byngo

Tabby

God she's hideous


----------



## Valliecat

Jeremiah is in my campsite today.


----------



## Silvermist

Broffina


----------



## louise23

no one today


----------



## JeffreyAC

Clay


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Chadder, bleh


----------



## Viavi

Boomer the penguin (he looks like a pilot and calls me "human" 0-o)


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Tammi.

So glad I'm campsite resetting because...ew.


----------



## KeatAlex

Marina. Some octopus type chick.


----------



## Byngo

Pudge 

He's pretty cute


----------



## Brendino

In the last two days I had Flip in my campsite (who I was happy to see, since he was one of my original 5 villagers in my first town), and Katt.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Gala today, a bunch of others that includes Frank and a jock previous days.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Ribbot, I get way too many Jocks and lazies in my campsite.


----------



## Neechan

I got Frobert (Jock) today, and Frita (Uchi) last week, they weren't the one i was looking for >.>


----------



## Snowfell

Keaton. He's not anyone I'm looking for though.


----------



## Dunquixote

Anchovy is in my campsite again. He was the first villager I had in my campsite ^^.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Carmen, I got her to move in


----------



## Ichigo.

Gala. She's pretty cute.


----------



## Celty

Octavian.  I would love to invite him in, but I just filled my 10th villager slot with Marshal (x


----------



## but why?

The last person in my campsite was Chadder and now he is currently a resident in my town.


----------



## Yuppu

Coco is in my campsite right now. And she kind of creeps me out, so I don't think I'll ask her to move in


----------



## Mylosa

I already have Coach and want a new type of animal.


----------



## kid kat79

Gloria just left my campsite...I haven't gotten much villagers in the camp area.


----------



## Byngo

Alice

She's really cute but I don't want anymore villagers :c


----------



## m o r i s a n

marina for the 4th time!!! can you believe it??? i don't want an octopus in my town but everyone loves her so i'm considering adopting her and giving her away. i don't know why she keeps coming lol


----------



## Silvermist

Pippy


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Sally, I'd ask her to move in except TIPPER WON'T BE OUT TIL SUNDAY.


----------



## PaperCat

Bam was and i managed to beat him in rock, paper, scissors, so now he is moving in. How many days ? is it 2 or 3?


----------



## PPUAlchemist

PaperCat said:


> Bam was and i managed to beat him in rock, paper, scissors, so now he is moving in. How many days ? is it 2 or 3?


You'll see a lot for him in two days and his house will be built with him unpacking in it the following day. 

I had Broffina as a camper in my secondary town, Amestris, today. Funny because she lives in my main town.


----------



## Byngo

Gala

She's pretty cute c:


----------



## Trickilicky

Pekoe was in Cinnabar's a couple of days ago, she was pretty sweet ^^


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Egbert, another lazy what a surprise.


----------



## PaperCat

Walt. He isn't too bad, but I lack room and he doesn't fit my theme.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Bones, for no reason.


----------



## Coste

No one today!


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Some pink and purple cat.


----------



## roseflower

Wendy the peppy sheep visited today, she?s cute


----------



## danieeelle

Diana! I had her move in!


----------



## Ravel

Cecar the cranky gorilla ... He's cute and I like his mustache.


----------



## creamyy

Broffina. I refuse to speak with her.


----------



## louise23

Lolly


----------



## Chiarasu

If anyone gets Rosie wearing a flan tank, I hope she goes to a good home T^T

Pietro


----------



## Byngo

Pietro

He's disgusting


----------



## Bwazey

No room though ;-;


----------



## HungryForCereal

Marshal. Jk. But seriously,  if i were to see marshal in my town id freak put and cry as i already have a full town of dreamies.


----------



## visibleghost

keaton. if only he wasnt a smug... i already have 3 smugs and i dont want any more, especially not keaton since he's not one of my faves


----------



## Silvermist

Naomi


----------



## classically.trained

Sprinkle


----------



## louise23

Big top was in there


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Carmen is in mine


----------



## Beans

hehe, i dont have a campsite yet [:


----------



## Sweetley

Diva


----------



## remiaphasia

Pinky!


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Kiki, she looks kinda creepy.


----------



## PacV

Freya


----------



## Nizzy

Kid Cat is in my campsite


----------



## dudeabides

Jambette the frog.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

dudeabides said:


> Jambette the frog.



Move her in man, DO IT!

I just had Bruce who decided to move in~


----------



## dudeabides

I have ten though 

And I had Bruce before and he moved out then got zapped to my friend's town when I went there for signatures.


----------



## jiny

I have Kidd -_-
I did want him to move in, because he's a smug. I've never had a smug in my town.
But I didn't really like him, so no.
Who's the best smug? please don't say marshal


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms

Merengue's there today. I'll be having an internal debate whether or not to TT backwards later and try to convince her to move in.


----------



## bob and me

no one currently. but hoping marshal will appear.


----------



## Dunquixote

Tiffany is in my campsite today.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I must be super lucky. First it was Fauna, now today my camper is Chief! :3


----------



## MayorHannah

Literally just had Julian! But earlier I had got Kabuki in the hopes I'd be able to trade him for someone T_T"


----------



## Evelina

I've got Tank, but my town is full and he's not a dream villager.


----------



## cornimer

A few days ago I had Gruff.  Who I didn't even know existed.  

Today I don't have anyone.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

VanessaMay18 said:


> A few days ago I had Gruff.  Who I didn't even know existed.



I also just recently found out Gruff existed  I saw one person mention him and I thought he might have been a forgotten villager from the Japanese 64 game. 

Today I have Pudge! My first camper in I'm not sure how long.


----------



## roseflower

Midge is visiting today, she`s a cute pink white bird girl There`s only three female birds in New Leaf, I wished there were more.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Currently, Blanche is in my campsite. She has actually visited before.


----------



## JeffreyAC

I had Coco in my second town I was going to ask her? him? to move in to give it away later since people seems to like it, but there was already a villager moving in the next day


----------



## Breath Mint

^ I'm jealous, I had Coco in my campsite a while back and wanted to invite her but I already had 10 villagers at the time...Haven't seen her since. 

I had Flurry in my campsite yesterday. Haven't turned my game on yet today to check.


----------



## visibleghost

graham was in my campsite for the second time this summer. wow. he sure likes my town.


----------



## PaperCat

Benedict the chicken was in my campsite yesterday. Today I have Lily. 

No campers when I have room, and campers like crazy when I have 10 villagers. If only Bertha moved out sooner :/ (she is moving on the 27th). Oh well.  Sorry Lily :/


----------



## CrossAnimal

Nobody. I've had two villagers move out recently and I haven't seen a camper in about two weeks. 
Maybe my other villagers have B.O.


----------



## PaperCat

Game knows Bertha will be in boxes tomorrow and thus I have no room. So it keeps giving me campers >.< The second I have a spot open I will get no campers lol

Today Scoot is in my campsite


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I have Sally in my campsite.

Only problem is...

She has a habit of playing the forbidden game.


----------



## Gaby

I had Bluebear and Truffles back to back a day ago.


----------



## duckvely

Blanche is in mine today


----------



## Taj

duckyluv said:


> Blanche is in mine today



ooh me want Blanche! Lucky

Today's visitor is Freya!


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Rasher, eh no thanks.


----------



## Reineke

My most recent visitor was Snake! Town was full though.


----------



## louise23

cookie


----------



## The Blood Countess

Maelle the duck.


----------



## dorak

Fauna, lucky day right?


----------



## louise23

No one today


----------



## Melyora

Merengue today~! I wouldn't necessarily want her, but I might have taken her in to give away later. Unfortunately, a voided villager unexpectedly plotted his house down yesterday~ Why, Alfonso?


----------



## lPeachy

Marina was in my town yesterday, which also happened to be the day I got my 10th villager ;-; 
My heart BROKE.
Would have had her moving in in a heartbeat! But I got chief that day so it wasn't all bad


----------



## Trickilicky

Sly was in my campsite yday. I love him, he is so awesome and cool-looking, but no room unfort


----------



## Gaby

Phoebe was in town yesterday. She was one I wanted but after seeing her 'face to face' I'm glad I didn't get her xD


----------



## lc123147

Bam was in town the other day! So LUCKY to get him!!


----------



## Candy83

The lazy ostrich Cranston is in Applewin.

(I loaded the game first with secondary human Nick. Today, September 1, is Mayor Jill's birthday.)

I won't be inviting Cranston to move to Applewin. (I can't. I have ten villagers.)


----------



## dudeabides

I noticed my only smug villager Lucha was gone (oh no) and went to the tent I saw at the campsite hoping there was another smug in there instead of another of the overpopulated snooty villagers.  Opened the flap and.... hello, Annalise the snooty horse.


----------



## Gaby

Eloise I think is her name... Yellow elephant.


----------



## N a t

No one


----------



## dude98

Peewee. I like him. He kind of reminds me of upperclassmen when I entered high school.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

First camper of the month: Purrl, who I invited to move in to replace O'Hare.


----------



## Dozer

i've got Gaston today. I'd love to have him but I'm at 10 villagers, plus I already have two crankies so I don't exactly need another one.


----------



## lPeachy

Today I had this cute sheep today, still not entirely sure who it was! She was that icy blue/pinky purple one


----------



## HHoney

Finally someone in my campsite! Groucho the cranky bear - but I'm at 10. So bummed - I would love him in my other town - my Bear town


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

First camper of the month: Purrl, who I invited to move in to replace O'Hare.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lPeachy said:


> Today I had this cute sheep today, still not entirely sure who it was! She was that icy blue/pinky purple one



Wendy?


----------



## Ichigo.

Bunnie. She's so cute!! Why is the number of villagers limited to 10


----------



## creamyy

I had Kyle in my campsite today ^^


----------



## dorak

Deirdre the deer, still considering let her stay or not


----------



## Blondieboo13

Fauna came into my second town campsite and Lily came the day after. I invited them both since I was at 8 villagers.


----------



## rosabelle

Stinky is in my campsite. :3


----------



## mayorcarlie

Last person in my campsite was Merengue, had to let her go because I had 10villagers and paid 300tbt to buy her this morning >___>


----------



## Trickilicky

Maple was camping yesterday. She is really adorable, but I played some games with her and she rinsed me ><


----------



## Akimari

Freya is! I kept talking to her today cuz I wanted to get her to move in so I could sell her, but the moving ping wasn't showing up. Turns out I ended adopting Pudge from a Streetpass void. At least he's a kind of cute cub, oh well.


----------



## InkWolf

I got Kabuki as my first camper, asked him to move in immediately !!


----------



## CrossAnimal

Kit. I don't think I'll be asking her to move in.


----------



## bigger34

Broffina.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

No one camps in my campsite like Gaston!


----------



## Silvermist

Gigi


----------



## HungryForCereal

Lolly T.T and i had a full town when she was camping...if not i would have asked her to move in. but oh well, i got my dreamies already


----------



## Peter

Sydney c:


----------



## crystalchild

croque! he's pretty cool, i've seen people talk about him a lot but this is the first time i meet him myself. i have 10 villagers though, so i couldn't take him even if i wanted to.


----------



## Ichigo.

Just had Katt. She'll always remind me of that acnl let's play.


----------



## Zerous

Tipper.
I'm not gonna let her move in though.


----------



## Melyora

Daisy~!

I have a full town though... Lately I've been getting a camper every other day XD


----------



## PaperCat

Marshal. I have room. He kinda fits my theme.


----------



## GirlPolarBear

I've previously had in my campsite;

Tia
Margie
Monique
Harry
and Hippeux... Eugh.

I really wanted Tia & Margie but I don't really need them! Plus, I was saving my 10th Villager space. I stood there with my DS for about ten seconds, talking to them, and biting my lip... It was difficult but I couldn't take them!


----------



## bloomwaker

I built my campsite in this new town of mine a couple of days ago, and found Graham in there today. So cute! I've asked him to move in. Hopefully he moves into a spot that isn't really intrusive. I'm doing an all-natural run this time, so no time traveling, no plot resetting, no paths, that sort of thing. ;;


----------



## Silvermist

Pippy


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Yuka.

Right after Ken high tailed it out of here too.


----------



## survivorfan111100

I haven't had anyone since Drift for the second time and that was nearly a week ago  I need another camper soon since Charlise is moving the 12th and I don't want only eight villagers!


----------



## HungryForCereal

i have clay right now in my campsite. so cute! i think he's a wrestler hamster or something. but too bad i already have a full town.


----------



## pafupafu

a few days ago i had biskit, today i had lily! i'd ask her to move in but im keeping the space open just in case.


----------



## HungryForCereal

OMG lolly is in my town again when i was plot resetting! and i already have a full town. let me go to a corner and cri


----------



## survivorfan111100

After days I finally have a villager, but it's Maelle


----------



## Bloobloop

I got Tangy once but I had a full villagers ;-;


----------



## Megan.

Walker.


----------



## visibleghost

i havent had any for a while! the last one i had was marina, who i invited into my town like a week ago. it's really boring when you don't get any campers ):


----------



## PaperCat

Marcie. Kangaroo villagers are adorable.


----------



## meelz_xo

Dotty was at my campsite yesterday. I tried to convince her to move but she didn't want to


----------



## TerryMartin

Peanut and got her to move in


----------



## pastellrain

Bam the... ram I think?
If he is a ram, then that's weird because there is a Beanie Baby called Bam and he is a ram too!
There's also a Beanie Boo named Cookie the dog and it looks just like Cookie from Animal Crossing!


----------



## addictedgamerguy

pastellrain said:


> Bam the... ram I think?
> If he is a ram, then that's weird because there is a Beanie Baby called Bam and he is a ram too!
> There's also a Beanie Boo named Cookie the dog and it looks just like Cookie from Animal Crossing!



Bam's a deer, bruh


----------



## Ichigo.

Tangy! She's cute


----------



## survivorfan111100

Kevin was today, not interested


----------



## Wildroses

Flurry. She wasn't a cat so she didn't get invited.


----------



## Megan.

Merry.


----------



## visibleghost

molly. she's cute but i have too many normals and she's not that cute so :/


----------



## PaperCat

Tangy. Wow, I had Marshal last time (who I managaed to convince to move in) now I get Tangy. Shame I lack space.


----------



## GalacticGhost

I don't have anyone in my campsite at the moment. I'm hoping to get a snooty or lazy in there so I can convince them to move in and make Lumatown no longer be snootyless/lazyless.


----------



## RibbonFinale

Butch.

If only Flurry would visit.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Timbra, too bad Shari isn't completely gone til the 16th.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Bunnie was at my campsite today, but I didn't invite her in. I already have her in my ACCF town and she's not one of my favorites.


----------



## Snowfell

Merengue was in Longborn's campsite. I love her so much if I had the space I'd've invited her into that town too.


----------



## tealseer

I had Aurora today. She took all of my money with her mind games.


----------



## HungryForCereal

not sure what is he name though, but he's a kola bear that looks like a biker or something. this is the third or fourth time he's appearing in my campsite.


----------



## Snowfell

I'm campsite resetting today. So far I've had:
Buck
Rocco
Drago
Monique


----------



## marshallows

currently have Zell in my camp
DOES ANYONE HAVE DIANA IN THEIR CAMP? MAYBE WE CAN TRADE CAMPERS LMAO


----------



## GirlPolarBear

Had nobody for like four days.


----------



## mogyay

yesterday i had ken and today i had gabi, it's nice to finally have some campers after a severe lack of them


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Marcel, I already have 3 lazies :|


----------



## kyoko xo

no one 'cause i just set my campsite up today lol


----------



## toddishott

Just got Marshal in my cycling towns campsite! and I had Katt in my campsite in my main town today.


----------



## cornimer

Bam. My town is full, I might consider moving him in if it wasn't.


----------



## MayorVin

I had Skye yesterday.

Stitches today, but not sure if i want Stitches. he is pretty cute looking, and i dont have a bear in my town.


----------



## Defranco

Simon is in my town. Monkeys are awesome. I still have one on my Wild World Town .


----------



## Mentagon

MARSHAL! <3


----------



## CrossAnimal

Rolf.

Don't need him.


----------



## Vanilly Lilly

Its Hopper O_O"


----------



## Lady_Rae

Alice the Koala. Just asked her to move in. Shes coming when Doc leaves.


----------



## naelyn

Coco


----------



## Silvermist

Broccolo


----------



## Breath Mint

Kabuki. First camper I've had in like two weeks.



naelyn said:


> Coco



Trade campers with me pls


----------



## cornimer

Tipper.  I don't like her, but I have 10 villagers anyways so at least I'm not missing out on anyone.


----------



## Bosca

Filbert, I got him to move in, but I need room for Papi, so now I gotta get Drake out asap.. poor duck.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Lucky.

HE'S NOT BISKIIIIIT!!


----------



## Gaby

Eloise has come like 6 times already and each time threatens to move in.......


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Today was Timbra yet again, I already have a snooty sheep get out.....


----------



## IvyCreek

Cheri


----------



## kyoko xo

Hans.


----------



## Moonlight-

About a week ago, I got Elise, and today I got Canberra D: I have an empty spot, but I'm not interested in any of them.


----------



## cornimer

Curt.


----------



## crystalchild

violet. no thanks.


----------



## iFallOutBoy

Midge.....


----------



## WynterFrost

I think it was Tiffany? I can't remember the name but it was definitely a rabbit


----------



## MayorVin

Bruce


----------



## Knopekin

I'm always nervous to go into the campsite when I've got a full town because I'd feel so awful if it was someone I really wanted. But the last three times I've been in, it's been someone French. Cousteau, Jaques and now Marcel. I don't get it.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Knopekin said:


> I'm always nervous to go into the campsite when I've got a full town because I'd feel so awful if it was someone I really wanted. But the last three times I've been in, it's been someone French. Cousteau, Jaques and now Marcel. I don't get it.



Perhaps they think your town is somewhere in France
Anyway, no one today.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Wart Jr!

I'll gladly take him in!


----------



## dudeabides

Erik.  He's great and in my other town so I don't need this one not that I had an open space.  The wrong ones keep telling me they want to move like Katt today.  Why can't the ones that have been there forever heck if I know?


----------



## Miily

chrissy :'3


----------



## jvgsjeff

I had Pecan today, but my town is full anyway.


----------



## visibleghost

in dripple it's rowan! haven't checked cool yet, but i'm guessign it's empty :<


----------



## CrossAnimal

Lolly. Let's see if she'll move in.
Hmmm...we played the right or left game. I lost.
Trying again.
Rock, paper, scissors to move in.
Round one to me.
Round two to Lolly.
Round three...Dang it. She won't be moving in.
But wait. I have an alternate character. Let's try this again.
Now it's Made ya Look.
Well, poop. Lost again. Won't be getting Lolly.


----------



## KantoKraze

i've had excellent luck in my campsite lately. ^^ first Butch, then Beau, and now Maple. such a lineup of cuties!


----------



## dorak

An orange chicken, I left when the moment I saw him so I don't even know his name XD


----------



## JellyLu

Yesterday was Tammy and today it's Kiki c:
I want Kiki but I have no space xD


----------



## survivorfan111100

I haven't had one for days 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lucky I'm so jealous


----------



## HungryForCereal

Diana...i was crying. luckily i her in my 2nd town lol


----------



## OLoveLy

Today, it's Ribbot in my campsite.


----------



## Dorian

The last person in my camp was Sprinkles  She robbed me blind, as they all do. And she was so innocent looking!  Hey, there is a woodpecker outside... and I live by the ocean in Southern Ca.... lol.


----------



## chocopug

The latest visitor in mine was Diana. It was a bit of a battle but I convinced her to move in (losing my fishing rod and ribbon umbrella in the process). She arrived in town today.


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Omfg Molly is in my campsite but I have no room for her to move in!
Not that I have 10 villagers, I'm at 9, but I literally have no open land left for a new villager who isn't an alt character to plot some land </3


----------



## MayorOfBangtan

some big gorilla dude. can't remember his name. 
all I can think is: *don't move in don't move in don't move in*


----------



## Halloqueen

I'm cycling through days in my bird town in an attempt to get a specific villager to move out, but I saw the tent was up so I checked inside. Today it's Pietro. 

I'm pretty surprised I got someone so cool in my campsite, as I usually get unappealing ones. I already have Pietro in my main town, so no worries.


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Got Rocket yesterday...the same day I bought Eugene. No worries, as she's not a dreamie or anything- I have Cherry for all my Uchi needs!


----------



## Scully

Agnes. I invited her to move in because I have nothing better to do lmao


----------



## Coco_Weng

Derwin was in my campsite but I was getting ready for my Pekoe and I didn't like him very much too QQ


----------



## GalacticGhost

I have Al in mine today... Definitely not letting them move in because there are much better villagers and I already have 10 villagers in my town.


----------



## roseflower

This week I had two campers, the peppy mouse Anicotti and the cranky hippo Harry.


----------



## meo

Wolfgang.
I can't remember if villagers in the camp can still be invited while there's a plot...
I reset my town and Marshal plotted today as my eighth. -.- I'm going to try to see if he'll offer to move in, we will see.

- - - Post Merge - - -



melsi said:


> Wolfgang.
> I can't remember if villagers in the camp can still be invited while there's a plot...
> I reset my town and Marshal plotted today as my eighth. -.- I'm going to try to see if he'll offer to move in, we will see.



Yep, he said he'd move in. :3


----------



## Sansa

Of course Goldie shows up in the campsite when I don't have any space in my village.


----------



## santoyo.bay

Hugh the lazy pig


----------



## Halloqueen

Diva is at my campsite today. I like her design and would probably take her in as an uchi if I had free space and if this weren't my bird town.


----------



## heitann

Peewee came to my campsite.. Looked at him for 3 seconds this morning and have avoided the campsite since.


----------



## gem83

No one today, but I had pretty good luck with my campsite this week. Marshal, Julian, and my ultimate dreamie Kyle all in a row. Sadly my town was full from inviting Marshal so I didn't get my friend's dreamie or mine. But that's what the VTP is for.


----------



## OLoveLy

Eugene is in my campsite today. C:


----------



## almyki

I decided to start with a new villager every morning to check the campsite just in case, and today, first day I set that rule, it's a campsite day.

I've been resetting on and off all day to try to get my all-time favorite Coco into my 10 villager slot, but I keep getting everything else.

I've had a lot of high-tier characters blow through too.  Beau, Lolly, Zucker, Poppy, Julian came twice, and two villagers I actually wanted in my town, Mira and Bam, also came through, but my priority is Coco since I have no more space.  It was really sad to let them all go.

Frustrating when I see these villagers I know others would love, and to have the campers that come freaking TWICE into my campsite in the same day.  I feel like I'm seeing every villager except the one I want!  I know it's a small chance of getting Coco, like 1/325 or something, but I still... really want to get her today.

Ali

*EDIT:*  Aaand I just had a visit from Marshall.  Dangit, that is like so annoying.  Marshall, go visit a town with someone that will truly love you.  Send me Coco instead, please.


----------



## Dorian

Yesterday, I had Hans. He was once a member of my village and I enjoyed him quite tremendously


----------



## JennyGrace

Marshal, But I hate him so lol bye


----------



## yukikotobuki

I actually have yet to build the campsite in my new town, and I'm not sure if I should. Once I acquire my dreamies, I feel like it'll be useless to have the campsite just sitting there. I suppose seeing new villagers is always fun, and playing games with them can sometimes be interesting, but I just don't know u.u


----------



## Trickilicky

Drift was in my campsite yesterday. He's proper cute, I'd of loved to invite him in had I had the room:



Look at that smile~! ^_^


----------



## dannbarbery

I had Ruby. Played rock, paper, scissors w her & I won...so she moved in! She's a little snobby, but she's cool.


----------



## dawsoncreek

Merry..but I'm holding out for Pekeo or Chrissy


----------



## roseflower

My last two campers were Gwen and Walt, it was nice to have a kangaroo villager visit, he?s a cool guy^^


----------



## Dorian

My last visitor was the wonderfully mustached Gaston. I adore him. He lived in my town in CF.


----------



## oukin

Olivia was here today! I actually have only 8 villagers and one leaving tonight, but.. I'm not a really big fan of her, so I didn't invite her in even though she suggested staying permanently the first time I talked to her, lol


----------



## CrossAnimal

O'Hare. He's a tease. He acted like he was soooo ready to move to my town, but when I asked he said "I couldn't do that to my town." Whatever.


----------



## Wishii

On my old cycling town i had Diana in my cycling town ;u; she's my #1 dreamie, and even though she's already in my normal town, i couldnt resist but to invite her to my town


----------



## cherrysplash

Monday was Wolfgang, but couldn't invite him due to the fact that my town was full

waaaah


----------



## Crea

Dora.


----------



## MayorSammy!

Filbert was in a few days ago, he's a dreamie and I'm soooo stoked I got him to move in


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Agnes the pig. i have had her before.


----------



## elchrissy

Nate was my last one. I'm not a fan..


----------



## Blue-Ninja

Prince was in my camp today! Not my favorite villager ever, so I decided to just let him camp rather than invite him in.


----------



## BaconRainbow

Carmen yesterday and Bunnie today! Ha I've had a bunny streak with the tents since Lopez moved in xD
Asked both Carmen and Bunnie to move in my cycle town cause figured someone's bound to have them as dreamies ^w^


----------



## Barbara

Marshal, THE Marshal, is in my campsite today. 
And I have no room, since I got Crackle from a void a few days ago.


...

Oh, did you expect me to rage and be sad about it? No way. I love Crackle and would've preferred him over anyone to get from the void, even though I dislike villagers mentioning their old towns. Marshal though, I have no interest in. I do like his colour scheme, but the grumpy look annoys me. And I especially wouldn't like him because he is popular.
...So yeah. All good.


----------



## NicPlays

Barbara said:


> Marshal, THE Marshal, is in my campsite today.
> And I have no room, since I got Crackle from a void a few days ago.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh, did you expect me to rage and be sad about it? No way. I love Crackle and would've preferred him over anyone to get from the void, even though I dislike villagers mentioning their old towns. Marshal though, I have no interest in. I do like his colour scheme, but the grumpy look annoys me. And I especially wouldn't like him because he is popular.
> ...So yeah. All good.



That happened to me with ROD. Sigh.

Nana is in my campsite. I would invite her in, but I have 10 villagers..


----------



## Romaki

I just saw Tank chilling in there, but as I'm currently villager-resetting there might be a new one there once I'm finished.


----------



## Barbara

NicPlays said:


> That happened to me with ROD. Sigh.
> 
> Nana is in my campsite. I would invite her in, but I have 10 villagers..



You mean that you got Rod from a void?
Nana is pretty nice, I wouldn't mind having her in my town.


----------



## NicPlays

Barbara said:


> You mean that you got Rod from a void?
> Nana is pretty nice, I wouldn't mind having her in my town.



No, Rod was in the campsite, RORY came from the void


----------



## Silvermist

Marcel


----------



## Dorian

Maple was in my campsite today


----------



## RomanDelRey

I haven't gotten one in like a week lol, I forgot who it was
But I swear I went like a month without a single camper, when I thought there was supposed to be once per week?


----------



## TrickYarn

Kinda funny I built my Tent in a secluded area of my town, to make it look natural. A random villager moved it next to the Tent and I was like "....."


----------



## apharel

I have Bob. ;_;

*dreams come true*


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Between then and now...

Lucky,
Antonio,
Marcie,
Truffles and
Rod, who got converted to the Terrible Trio's ideals and took my Classic Chair!


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Wart jr., I like frogs so I'll let him move in


----------



## Halloqueen

Spork was in my campsite today. He's not a dream villager, I already have a full town, and I like his design less after seeing it in the game instead of on a website. All I did with him was play Five Chances.


----------



## emolga

coco was in my campsite and i died inside because my town is full and i already have 3 normals


----------



## GalacticGhost

I don't habe anyone in my campsite today.

I suppose that's a good thing. I do NOT want to see Melba in there while I still have 10 villagers. Like seriously I would actually cry.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Astrid . I invited her because i am cycling .


----------



## Dorian

Cally


----------



## Millefeui

Julian. I don't like him, but I am trying to convince him to move to my town, so I can sell him later


----------



## otomatoe

Francine! and I invited her to move in


----------



## visibleghost

yesterday I had deli lmao
haven't checked today, don't think I have anyone though


----------



## Jill

Kyle the Smug Wolf


----------



## TangledBowties

Eunice the sheep. I want her so badly but I have 10 villagers already and Alfonso isn't in boxes until tomorrow.


----------



## Halloqueen

Today's camper in my bird town is Coach. He's nothing too special in my opinion and wouldn't fit the town anyway. I played Five Chances with him and bought a stool.


----------



## patriceflanders

Paarl : Victoria
Seabell : Phoebe
Tasmania : /
Oishii Ai : /


----------



## Halloqueen

I'm cycling to try to get Fuchsia out so that I'll have room for Stitches. As such, I've had two campers so far today. The first was Ruby the rabbit. She has a nice enough design, but I didn't bother to play any games with her like I did with the others. The second is Twiggy. I've had her in a town before. Her design is a bit too bland for my liking, so I left the tent immediately.


----------



## happymayor

Just finished my campsite, can't wait to see who camps there tomorrow!


----------



## Claris

I have Shep


----------



## Vintage Viola

I've got Poncho


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Yesterday it was Cally. The DAY after Deli gets settled in, the dry period is broken. By a cutie-pATOOTIE. The DAY.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans

Yurusumaji said:


> Chester the Panda is camping in my town currently. He doesn't seem terrible, but the dude is kind of creepy-looking.



So far, no one yet (that I'm aware of)!


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Beau , and he moved in.


----------



## survivorfan111100

I had Lolly on Saturday, she moved in today . Too bad she put her house right in front of mine on top of the path


----------



## Nayab

A had Rizzo the day before yesterday, and then Purrl yesterday. Purrl might have been tempting to ask to move in if I had an extra spot, but I didn't so I let her go.


----------



## mayorofglass

Jeremiah! He's moving in now!


----------



## nerdatheart9490

No one. Absolutely no one. I've only had one camper in the two months that I've had the campsite. Luckily Wolfgang was camping that day. He's my favorite villager, so I got him to move in. But no one else has camped!


----------



## Dorian

Nibbles! OMG, she is super cute! Once my daughter has a space in her town, we are going to move her in!


----------



## Blueskyy

I've only had 2 campers about 9 days into my town. Diana was my first and she moved in as a villager.  My second was Chow, and I completely ignored him because I remembered him from my Gamecube town.


----------



## Minerva

I had Doc in my campsite a few days ago but I didn't let him move in. Before him, Carmen was there and she moved in. I rarely get visitors.


----------



## AkiBear

Al. <_< This game has a fetish for ducks, chickens, birds, and gorillas in my campsite. I seem to get no one else outside of that species now.


----------



## Ellaofdarkview

Carmen is still here, she's moving in!


----------



## mayortash

Eugene is in my campsite today! Gutted I don't have space for him.

Yesterday I had Violet in the camp.


----------



## radioloves

Wart Jr! I was going let him move in but I was all full with 10/10 villagers already xD


----------



## Romaki

I have freaking Marshal in there, but already 10 villager...


----------



## LadyDove

Biskit is currently in my camp site. Had to pass on her for now, waiting for a few specific villagers. ^_^


----------



## mayortash

Del, and my town is still full!


----------



## Viena

Got Melba today && she's movin innn :3 yass


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Yesterday it was Rod, but I let him be.


----------



## GalacticGhost

I had Lucy in mine yesterday. I'm just going to check if I have anyone today.

Edit: Naaaahhh, I don't have anyone today.


----------



## Spooky.

Flurry! So sad I couldn't invite them to move in.


----------



## Blueskyy

I just had Annalise.  She was cute but didn't invite her. I'm surprised some horses aren't more popular.


----------



## Romaki

Someone moved out and Marshal showed up again. How considerate!


----------



## Dorian

Yesterday was Mac, today Zucker  Two very good days!


----------



## HHoney

Henry. 10 villagers - one *just* moved in. But I played a few games with him so that was fun


----------



## Captain-Cake

Hazel I think?? The kinda scary-looking squirrel with the unibrow? She seems really sweet but boy that thing spooked me at first, UNI-WOW!


----------



## Romaki

Now I have Beau, my campsite is now literally a tier 1 magnet. ( But not for Marina... ;n; )


----------



## moxie

I just had Bam... eh, he was okay. Didn't get an invite. Beardo before that - what a scary looking bear!


----------



## Blueskyy

Last one I had was Ribbot...again. Ugh


----------



## AkiBear

Jambette today, Frank yesterday, and Bam the day before. I'm sorta annoyed because I'm not getting anyone I want.


----------



## Blueskyy

After resetting a million times I finally found another but it was just Alli


----------



## Minerva

Mitzi is in my campsite today, but she not moving in.


----------



## louise23

no one today not had no one for days


----------



## skarmoury

Two days ago, Bob. Yesterday, Rocco. Today, Boomer.
*sips cup while waiting for Fang to camp*


----------



## dorimon

Tutu showed up in my campsite yesterday on the day that Rory moved out of my town... and I am absolutely ecstatic!!!!  I lovelovelove polar bears


----------



## Libra

I had Kiki yesterday. I had her in my previous town, it was nice to see her again. ^_^


----------



## visibleghost

i have ankha today. she's kinda cute but i think i'm getting another villager actually so i don't want to invite her ^^


----------



## Dorian

I had a beautiful green eagle of sorts! I have forgotten his name, but he was stunning


----------



## mayortash

Nobody today.

Yesterday it was a sheep. Curlos I think.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dorian said:


> I had a beautiful green eagle of sorts! I have forgotten his name, but he was stunning



Frank? I have him! He's a doll-face.


----------



## HHoney

dorimon said:


> Tutu showed up in my campsite yesterday on the day that Rory moved out of my town... and I am absolutely ecstatic!!!!  I lovelovelove polar bears



I adore Tutu!!! I would be so happy if she showed up in my campsite!

In my other town Nan appeared in my campsite, but I already have her in my other town. I'm just not in the mood for duplicate villagers - it feels weird


----------



## zoopal

chester.....


----------



## elchrissy

Diana is currently in mine. I wish I didn't have 10 villagers.............


----------



## Blueskyy

I had Lily. Pass.


----------



## mayortash

Octavian is in!!  I've always wanted an octopus villager and my town is full. I'm gutted.


----------



## Barbara

mayortash said:


> Octavian is in!!  I've always wanted an octopus villager and my town is full. I'm gutted.



I feel you. Hopper is in my campsite and he's awesome, but because of a move in I got from another town, my town already has 10 villagers. I still love Hugh (who moved in), but I would've preferred Hopper.


----------



## mayortash

Barbara said:


> I feel you. Hopper is in my campsite and he's awesome, but because of a move in I got from another town, my town already has 10 villagers. I still love Hugh (who moved in), but I would've preferred Hopper.



Oh Hopper!! I'm such a sucker for the penguin villagers (I have adopted 4 penguins in real life, they're my favourites).

Sigh. I just keep thinking "one day I will have an octopus villager and we will be best friends..... one day I will have an octopus villager..."


----------



## visibleghost

i have no one atm but last time i had someone i had graham



mayortash said:


> Oh Hopper!! I'm such a sucker for the penguin villagers (I have adopted 4 penguins in real life, they're my favourites).
> 
> Sigh. I just keep thinking "one day I will have an octopus villager and we will be best friends..... one day I will have an octopus villager..."



wait do you have penguins as pets irl??????


----------



## AccfSally

Poppy was at my campsite in my main NL town today.
Already have her living in my second town.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I currently have Katt---
 //shudders


----------



## emolga

Marshal. My game must hate me because my town is full.


----------



## LauraBunny

I have a little duck named Deena at the moment.


----------



## Blueskyy

Dizzy. Don't have room for his enormous butt in my town. Plus I wouldn't want him.


----------



## MoneyMadam

Chester is also currently in my campsite. I'm considering to use him as a filler.


----------



## Blueskyy

I don't have much luck with campers anymore.  The last good one I had and moved in was Chrissy.  In my current town, her, Marshal, Diana, and Stitches were all campsite finds and I still have them all.  I had Freya from campsite too but let her go.  Didn't bond with her enough to want to keep her.


----------



## CrossAnimal

Bertha. After thinking about it, I guess I just don't want a hippo.


----------



## fenris

Everybody but Marshal.  ._.


----------



## lars708

Wendy is in my campsite now...

Well...


AAAAAAAH WHY I DON'T HAVE ROOM FOR YOU IN MY TOWN AT THE MOMENT!!

Ugh...


----------



## mayortash

lencurryboy said:


> i have no one atm but last time i had someone i had graham
> 
> wait do you have penguins as pets irl??????



They're adopted from WWF but I get regular updates and should I ever want to, I could go and visit them. So yep


----------



## FelicityShadow

I just got Tia from my campsite! I've always wanted an elephant, especially her, so she made my night worthwhile.


----------



## smileorange

Marshal. 

Not really into the smaller animals and really wish Rodeo would turn up some time soon!


----------



## freshmanmayor

Trington currently has Clyde in its campsite, but that town already obtained all of its dreamies! I guess I'll just do the lazy camper trick since I need to pay off my secondary character's house anyway.


----------



## Sweetley

Patty...This is the thrid time, that she is on my campsite. ._.


----------



## skarmoury

Shari was in my campsite yesterday. I wanted to take her since I need uchi PWPs, but I also need space for Fang so nevermind. x)


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Antonio the anteater


----------



## roses

Octavian! I can't believe it! I asked him to move to my town


----------



## Miele

Zucker. It's the first time I've seen him in the game before.


----------



## treetops

rod is in my campsite. this is the first time i've seen him in my game, but he looks very cute! i wanted to invite him to my town, but i decided against it since i want to make room for my dreamy. that, and i already have a mouse villager.


----------



## otomatoe

I currently have Ankha in my town right now. There's a lot of people I know who wants her so bad, but my town is full so I can't keep her, too bad


----------



## Blueskyy

otomatoe said:


> I currently have Ankha in my town right now. There's a lot of people I know who wants her so bad, but my town is full so I can't keep her, too bad



Eh she's overrated anyway. At least what I see. There's better cat villagers. But maybe I'm too stuck on my Chrissy/Francine pairing to let Francine go to make Ankha my snooty.


----------



## mayortash

Wolfgang... ugh. It's like the game knows who would be great to mix up my town... right when I have no space for them.

ETA: 

Still in my town the next day! Uff, it's like the game is taunting me.


----------



## Barbara

Chrissy is in my campsite today. I'm glad it isn't a nice villager because then I might've wanted to let him/her move in, and I currently have 10 villagers so that isn't possible. Somebody should be moving out soon though.


----------



## treetops

another villager arrived! this time, chester is in my campsite. i can't say i'm too crazy over him though, so i just left him. but hey, it could probably be worse. lol


----------



## Thericefish

Roald is in my campsite! If I already didn't have the villager limit i would so ask him to move in.


----------



## louise23

no one today


----------



## Blueskyy

Cole the bunny.


----------



## Panda Hero

Pietro the sheep.


----------



## coney

Samson


----------



## Kristen

I feel like I haven't had anyone in my campsite since I invited Tangy in from the campsite a while back....


----------



## Sweetley

Today is Monty on my campsite. I am not really interested at him.


----------



## smileorange

Victoria. I didn't invite her, but it was really fun interacting with a peppy camper! I haven't had one of that personality before, so I liked the different game they played (fishing for compliments) and bought and received heaps of furniture!


----------



## mayortash

smileorange said:


> Victoria. I didn't invite her, but it was really fun interacting with a peppy camper! I haven't had one of that personality before, so I liked the different game they played (fishing for compliments) and bought and received heaps of furniture!



Ooh I love Victoria! She's adorable. Glad you enjoyed interacting with her. I forget how much fun the peppy villagers are


----------



## gameboy

Daisy the normal dog! It's a shame I don't have room but my town's full at the moment and she's not one of my dreamies anyway.


----------



## piske

I've only had like, 3 campers in the past month. Is that strange?


----------



## mayortash

P e o n y said:


> I've only had like, 3 campers in the past month. Is that strange?



Nah - I went through the longest time with no campers at all and then got them all at once. I always prefer it when a camper is in residence though.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Drake


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Biana, she looks like Rolf with Make up


----------



## Panda Hero

No one today.


----------



## Blueskyy

Kiki but I have better normals.


----------



## emolga

Fauna's in my cycling town's campsite.


----------



## Blueskyy

Right after moving a villager out for someone I have reserved, I see Jacques in my campsite.  I gave into temptation. I wanted him so badly.  I won rock paper scissors and now this smug DJ is mine!


----------



## PastelPrincess

Willow is in my town for the THIRD TIME


----------



## Deak

Kittyinpink87 said:


> Drake





Get Drake! I want him lol.


----------



## visibleghost

I had flip earlier......


----------



## AccfSally

Gloria was at the campsite in my main town on Monday, than showed up in my second town yesterday....


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Amelia, she looks nice, but I don't need another snooty in my  town.


----------



## piske

I had Whitney, but I TTed and when I went back to the day she was gone :<

BTW 1,000th post! WOOT! :>


----------



## CrossAnimal

Olivia. She'll be moving to my town soon.


----------



## smileorange

Marcie. She's cute but I really need an uchi villager for the public projects.


----------



## Blueskyy

Last saw Deidre.  I need a uchi but really am set on Phoebe for that.


----------



## smileorange

Becky! I think she's gorgeous but I really don't need a snooty and I'm at 9 villagers and still need an uchi... ah decisions.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Stitches. He's adorable. ^^


----------



## Minerva

I had Coco in my campsite recently; she scared me a bit.


----------



## TheEchoTimes

I had Cesar two days ago... My mom had Diana yesterday and got her to move in~


----------



## Dorian

Awesome bossome Rod!!


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Today I have no one in my campsite


----------



## Blueskyy

I've been campsite resetting for one of 4 peppies I want. I do it all night with no tent.  Finally a minute ago I see one.  It's Harry for the 3rd time since I've played.  I mean I love some generally unloved villagers but I'll never like Harry :/


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Yesterday was Hazel ( eh passed), today nobody.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Just had Barold a little while ago. I'm not a fan but maybe someone else here will like him so I invited him in.


----------



## Blueskyy

I still have Cookie and have no idea if I should invite her.


----------



## JeffreyAC

AndyP08 said:


> I still have Cookie and have no idea if I should invite her.



Whaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!??? She's sooo cute, how could you not?!


----------



## Blueskyy

JeffreyAC said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!??? She's sooo cute, how could you not?!



Well I have Rosie, Peanut, and Merry all reserved on here so I'd have to cancel them all.  I just couldn't make up my mind.  I kinda love her though and she's only in the tent so far.


----------



## JeffreyAC

AndyP08 said:


> Well I have Rosie, Peanut, and Merry all reserved on here so I'd have to cancel them all.  I just couldn't make up my mind.  I kinda love her though and she's only in the tent so far.



She would be the only one original from your town, +1 Cookie


----------



## Blueskyy

JeffreyAC said:


> She would be the only one original from your town, +1 Cookie



What do you mean original? I didn't get all of them from this site and about half still have their original clothing.


----------



## JeffreyAC

AndyP08 said:


> What do you mean original? I didn't get all of them from this site and about half still have their original clothing.



Those "reserved" would come from another town, therefore they would mention it once in a while, Cookie wouldn't since she hasn't had any other town


----------



## Blueskyy

JeffreyAC said:


> Those "reserved" would come from another town, therefore they would mention it once in a while, Cookie wouldn't since she hasn't had any other town



Oh I gotcha.  True.  Her and Jacques would be my only two then, since I got him from my campsite a week ago or so and will never ever let him go


----------



## Sweetley

Today is Genji on my campsite. He will move in my town!


----------



## Blueskyy

Francine-chan said:


> Today is Genji on my campsite. He will move in my town!



I had him. He's cool. I guess I got bored quickly of him but he is a good jock.


----------



## hydrophonic

Chops! I would love to invite him, but i'm full.


----------



## AccfSally

Zell was camping in Vista today


----------



## FruitSparkle

I just asked Antonio the anteater to move in. I always wanted an anteater in my town so I'm really excited. He looks cool.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Ankha the cat


----------



## Pearls

Peewee is camping


----------



## LadyDove

Margie is in my campsite, but I just convinced her to move in. She is my dreamie so I am super excited! ^_^


----------



## P. Star

Whoo Wolfgang's in my campsite


----------



## AkaneDeath

Tangy. Cute but not a dreamie so I'll be giving her away. ^^


----------



## picturescrazy

She's not in my campsite (I am currently at 8 villagers) but Molly's house is being built  she's so cute, I'm excited!


----------



## mayortash

Lily and she's going to move in!! I'm so excited.

- - - Post Merge - - -



picturescrazy said:


> She's not in my campsite (I am currently at 8 villagers) but Molly's house is being built  she's so cute, I'm excited!



Oh I love Molly. You'll adore her!


----------



## otomatoe

I got Lucky in my cycling town. I'm keeping him knowing that a lot of people wants him


----------



## HungryForCereal

queenie is in camping in my second town. i couldnt bring her in as ive already got a full town. i miss her T.T


----------



## Ezrajust

I've got Skye in my campsite and I convinced her to move in! I'm so excited she's so pretty


----------



## girishia

I'm more interested in Tammi's beautiful igloo and the hot stew than Tammi herself.


----------



## smileorange

Portia. I just want an uchi!!


----------



## abbydoll

Haven't had a camper in awhile!


----------



## Tommy89

Gaston. I couldn't take him :[


----------



## TheEchoTimes

COCO WHYYYYYY


----------



## AkaneDeath

Beau. He's adorable but my town is full.


----------



## Nayab

I've got Kody, the little blue cub. First time I've seen the igloo!


----------



## innerutopia

AkaneDeath said:


> Beau. He's adorable but my town is full.



Aw man, Beau is one of my dreamies!! The fact that you can't take him at all is just awful luck! D:

I have Jacques in my campsite today. Eh.


----------



## Mayor Rose

Muffy lol
aND SHE KEEPS BEATING ME AT GAMES OMG


----------



## Blueskyy

innerutopia said:


> Aw man, Beau is one of my dreamies!! The fact that you can't take him at all is just awful luck! D:
> 
> I have Jacques in my campsite today. Eh.



I picked up Jacques so fast from my campsite. I love him XD


----------



## innerutopia

AndyP08 said:


> I picked up Jacques so fast from my campsite. I love him XD



See, I already have Marcel so I have my Frenchman slot filled XD


----------



## piske

No one. NEVER ANYONE!!!!! ;_______;


----------



## Chicha

I rarely get anyone at my campsite. I was surprised to see someone in it today. Filbert came by to visit. :3


----------



## AccfSally

Daisy was camping in Chocolat today.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Drift but I won't be inviting him.


----------



## Blueskyy

Miranda.  No thanks..


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Agent S was in my cycling town campsite today. I got her to move to Orphelin within 2 minutes!


----------



## treetops

peewee and jambette both appeared at my campsite a few days ago. said no to both, although i do feel rather disappointed now that i look back at it. jambette in particular asked me if she could move in about 3 or 4 times, haha.

i also done some campsite resetting. some of the more interesting villagers i got from it include julian, fauna and diana.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Sydney the Koala. she's kinda cute.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Over the past two days, I've had Coco and Agent S in my campsite. I don't need them and my town is full too.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Cookie paid us a visit today and is now moving to Polaris. She's adorable and I need a peppy.


----------



## AkaneDeath

And now Antonio but I didn't invite him.


----------



## innerutopia

Celia...and she's now moving in!


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Annabelle the anteater


----------



## Fresco3332

Frobert is, he's the first camper I've had in about a month but I shall not be inviting him in... He's cool and all but I don't have an Uchi or a smug at the moment and I just moved Pierce ( A jock ) out to make room for one. So sorry Frobert, no room for you at the inn...


----------



## starlightsong

Snake was in StarLake's campsite today! I would've preferred him to move into Traverse but I'm still soooo happy he showed up so I invited him in! <3


----------



## AcousticHearts

I believe I have Ricky in mine. I was at full capacity at the time, so I didn't convince him to move in.. I didn't really want him in my town anyways, haha.


----------



## optimus

I'm plot-resetting for Coco currently, and she's my 10th villager.

Coco was in a terrible place on the current iteration (so I'd definitely have to close and re-start the game) but I still had the idea of 'just checking the campsite' and it turns out Diana was in there.


----------



## hydrophonic

Bangle! No interest in her, though.


----------



## Sweetley

Yesterday I had Angus on my campsite. Today no one.


----------



## AccfSally

Gloria was camping at Chocolat today....


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Francine-chan said:


> Yesterday I had Angus on my campsite. Today no one.


Hahaha! Today _I_ have Angus! Imagine if he went from your town to mine...
Yesterday it was Mac. Didn't know I could have campers for 2 days in a row...


----------



## dumplen

Curt is in my campsite today and it's sooo upsetting because I have 10 villagers.  curse you sylvia, get ouuuut


----------



## Chicha

I got Alice camping out today. idk why but koalas look really weird to me in the game. =v=


----------



## FruitSparkle

Nobody at the moment.  It's been awhile since I've had one and I can't seem to get one even with time travelling. Maybe I'll be lucky and have one tomorrow for my 10th villager.


----------



## optimus

Fang, one of my last dream villagers. I have 10 villagers and can't adopt him.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Broccoli (I can't spell. xD) decided to spend the day here but I won't be inviting him. I don't like the mice in the game.


----------



## JeffreyAC

AkaneDeath said:


> Broccoli (I can't spell. xD) decided to spend the day here but I won't be inviting him. I don't like the mice in the game.



But the real question is, do you like Broccoli?


----------



## CuteYuYu

Ankha hehe.. Last time it was Marina~
I feel blessed.


----------



## AccfSally

No one visited today.


----------



## Waterbottle1234

It was a bull last time. I didn't even check which


----------



## Blythetastic

No one! I haven't had anyone in my campsite in a while.


----------



## treetops

samson's in my town! he's cute, but he isn't somebody i would want to have in my town.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Some white mouse was in my campsite yesterday


----------



## AccfSally

Walker was camping in Vista today. Guess he wanted to spend Christmas (or late Toy Day) there. :3


----------



## abbydoll

Mathilda today, I let her move in. C:


----------



## CuteYuYu

Poppy! She's super cute, but I have no space T.T curse you olaf


----------



## pika62221

A hamburger and french fries sheep! Never saw a villager look like food before then! That was pretty cool to see!!


----------



## smileorange

I would be so happy if Frita turned up in my campsite!  

Rosie's there right now. She's really cute! I don't need a peppy, and am full up at the moment. But she's still so cute.


----------



## gh0st

CuteYuYu said:


> Poppy! She's super cute, but I have no space T.T curse you olaf
> 
> View attachment 160117


Awww, I wish I could come get her ;w;


----------



## drizzy

marcel! what a cutie pie.


----------



## radioloves

I have Chrissy in my igloo, but I think I'll let her camp there for the day/night. I ended up staying out late too and now there's no time to invite someone to pick her up! But it's been a week or so that my toen hasn't had a camper xD


----------



## Mothership

Fang. Two days after I gave up campsite resetting for him and took in Walt instead. While plot resetting Walt, Fang showed up in the Igloo...and my town was full by then


----------



## PrincessAurora

Got Bob in my campsite when I had room for him! Of course I invited him to live in my town  <3


----------



## AccfSally

Shari was camping in my main town today.


----------



## Alienfish

Static, invited him in cause he and Ricky(that yellow angry thing) are p much the only nice squirrels


----------



## MayorVin

Rosie was in my campsite/igloo and she moved in. Took a while to convince her thou!


----------



## Knopekin

Rodeo was in my campsite today. His red eyes are a bit scary, aren't they?


----------



## Alienfish

Knopekin said:


> Rodeo was in my campsite today. His red eyes are a bit scary, aren't they?



oh god yes lol. all the bulls are tbh 

doesn't beat samson in creepiness tho


----------



## Plum Pudding

Canberra and I'm definitely going to get that soup off her!!!!  My first igloo camper as well, been wanting those big pots of soup for AGESSSSSSSS


----------



## abbydoll

Chrissy! And I have no space. </3


----------



## Dorian

In Corvidae, Francine. I just invited her to stay. She will be my third snooty. I love them.
In Misfit, Marcie. I didn't invite her because I already have a kangaroo.


----------



## Alienfish

I had Sprinkly.. whatever that light blue penguin and some ugly bird. Was full both times so I didn't cafe, glad it was trash tho haha


----------



## louise23

no one today


----------



## Sweetley

Today I have Celia on my campsite. Unfortunately, I have no space for her in my town. ;-;


----------



## BluebellLight

Tom. He's my favorite cranky and I only have 8 in my town, so it was a no brainer! He took so long to convince that I almost gave up tho!


----------



## sock

Buck the horse


----------



## Alienfish

Curlos, moved him in ofc (dreamie)

then i had some rhino and some white ostrich lel don't want them


----------



## Alienfish

Marina.. yass moved her in ofc cause I had toom =D


----------



## Alienfish

Gwen.. meh just because I jav room.. dont really want her.


----------



## BaileyEloise

I have Vesta the sheep/ram in my campsite! She's a definite cutie but I can't keep her in my town. If anyone wants her they can come over ^.^


----------



## Halloqueen

Today's camper was Olaf. I really like his design but he doesn't fit the theme of the town and I already have 10 villagers, so all I did was play some games with him.


----------



## toastia

Rosie.


----------



## Alienfish

Freya, I let her move in. I don't want random riff raff villagers when I'm down to 8.


----------



## Blueskyy

Shari. I recently let Phoebe move because she was boring for me. I decided Shari was the uchi I wanted and boom. There she was!


----------



## Alienfish

Ed, some blue Pig, Ruby.

ofc I had ten, bleh.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

Gladys visited me today. I think she has a cute design and all, but one normal villager is enough for me :'D


----------



## Halloqueen

Today's (first?) camper is Cole. No room for him, don't really want him, and not even playing any games with him this time.


----------



## smileorange

Rosie. Again for some reason. My town's full up so I'm glad at least it's not someone I was dying for.


----------



## Halloqueen

Today's camper is Del, the Cranky alligator. I've long wondered whether I wanted to bring him into a town instead of other villagers. Seeing him in-game has shown me that yes, I do want to have him as a villager. Unfortunately I currently have 10 villagers and the villager scheduled to leave will still be here for 3 more days, so I can't get him from the campsite. I'll have to find him in the Villager Trading Plaza.


----------



## Emizel

Yesterday I had Flurry the normal hamster and she decided to move in. ♡


----------



## Alienfish

Some buck teeth squirrel.. had full and i dont want them either so lol x)


----------



## Lumira

Currently there's no one in my campsite, although I did recently get Whitney to move in from it.
I just got my 10th villager today though, so I'm probably not going to go into the tent anymore (until someone moves out) so I don't feel sad about any possible missed opportunities :[


----------



## Blueskyy

Was looking for a new peppy and have Bunnie in my campsite. I'm sold. Inviting her to live in my town in a few.


----------



## Halloqueen

The current camper in my main town is Tutu. I'm not a fan of her design and have no interest in acquiring her. Nonetheless, I liked having her in the campsite since having a polar bear in an igloo seemed fitting. I played a few games with her.


----------



## AccfSally

No one, it's quite rare...


----------



## Greggy

Diana's in my campsite, lol. Besides the potential to sell her in a high price, I have zero intentions in getting her. I have too much snooty villagers and no one's moving out yet. At least I got some neat stuff from playing games with her!


----------



## Alienfish

Greggy said:


> Diana's in my campsite, lol. Besides the potential to sell her in a high price, I have zero intentions in getting her. I have too much snooty villagers and no one's moving out yet. At least I got some neat stuff from playing games with her!



Diana is awesome... oh my deer town times. o well im 10 villagers now so i shouldn't peek too much XD


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

Tom the cat.
He's creepy, so he's not living in my town.


----------



## Azura

Whitney the wolf, I plan on getting her since I have no wolves.


----------



## Alienfish

Azura said:


> Whitney the wolf, I plan on getting her since I have no wolves.



cool, I have Freya  I kinda like the female wolves.. they're snooty-cool.. not a fan of the male wolves.. they are too obvious macho-culture to me.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Ozzie the lazy koala. 

While trying to find out what personality type he was, I found out that there's a movie called Ozzie, which is about a koala that can speak English, lawl. 

"Ozzie is a young koala living in Australia. He is kidnapped by two goons (Buzz and Tank) who work for Max Happy, president of Happy Toys. Legend says that Ozzie speaks English and Max wants to clone Ozzie into hundreds of koalas and sell them for a fortune as talking pets! Buzz and Tank "lose" Ozzie on the plane-ride home by accident to Justin Morton, an 8 year old who is celebrating his birthday with his mom, Beth with a trip to Austrailia. Ozzie winds up in Justin's backpack. When Max finds out the koala is missing, a screwball comedy chase begins and ends in a surprise that knocks Max off her throne!"

Idk if I want Ozzie or not...

Edit: I got Ozzie.


----------



## Azura

Moko said:


> cool, I have Freya  I kinda like the female wolves.. they're snooty-cool.. not a fan of the male wolves.. they are too obvious macho-culture to me.



Kyle is probably my favorite wolf since he was my first but I really love Wolfgang since he reminds me of Odd Future with that name. 
I never had a female wolf and Whitney will be my first. (convinced her to move in!) I'm excited to see what she brings. 

Good luck with Freya nice job coming across her! Took me a bit with Whitney, almost got that charades question wrong, but she was only taking some tulips from me if I lost anyways, though I don't know if they give you a second chance...


----------



## Alienfish

You can play until they move in if you like. Also empty your pockets and they can't play.

Thanks, I mostly took her in when I was down to 8 at one point since I didn't want random riff raff in my town


----------



## smileorange

Tabby! She looks like the Catbus from Totoro and is sort of scaring me. Haha.


----------



## lninis

Tutu is in my capsite right now :3 
I don't have room for him u.u


----------



## Blueskyy

Whitney.  I think I'm going to invite her to live in my town.


----------



## Greggy

Cyrano is camping today! I wish I could've planned my town into a neon-colored town before and have Static, Bud, Bob, and Fuchsia with Cyrano but nope. I'm content with the current style of my town and my cranky villagers.


----------



## focus

cousteau.. ew


----------



## Vickie

Carmen, convinced her to move in too


----------



## Barbara

I haven't had a camper for a while. Then again, I do sometimes skip a day and a camper might've shown up then. But still, that'd be quite a slight chance...


----------



## Alienfish

had a few.. midge, skye, some bull and some anteater. kinda shame i was full when i had skye, she's cool.


----------



## Venn

Today I have Ankha in my campsite!


----------



## ACNLover10

I have Chow the pink panda in my campsite today, didn't take him though.


----------



## Alienfish

ACNLover10 said:


> I have Chow the pink panda in my campsite today, didn't take him though.



chow is cool.. pedo bear ftw xD ah wait that's teddy but i like most bears tbh not tutu and that yellow wig one tho.

well that wrestling red bird. ugh


----------



## mayortash

Chow's in my campsite today. I'm in two minds to invite him in or not....

Edit to add;

Decided against it. It's hard because eventually I do want to have had all 333 villagers in my town and as he's T5 I know he'll be hard to find later. But I already have 2 crankies in town and I just moved out my 3rd one last week and I need to have more variety to get me excited for the game again.


----------



## Blueskyy

Sheldon. I don't want him.


----------



## Neechan

I had Blaire yesterday, she was adorable, but i have two snootys already (and my town is full)


----------



## toastia

Phoebe. not to much of a fan.


----------



## Alienfish

Gabi.. invited her in ftw..


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Gayle, love her design but don't wanna let any of my other villagers to leave.


----------



## BlueSkies

Mm, Phoebe was the one in my camp today...
Decided against letting her stay, even though she is pretty cool... Maybe next time.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jambette, the ugly queen.


----------



## Blueskyy

Paperboy012305 said:


> Jambette, the ugly queen.



I like Jambette. She was so sweet in my Gamecube town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH and Nobody.  I'm getting Papi from a thread on here later to fill in my last slot.


----------



## P. Star

Francine!! I campsite resetted for twenty minutes and she appeared!!


----------



## ACNLover10

Now Pudge is in my campsite, don't want him at all.


----------



## Alienfish

Rocco. ugh i hate the hippos


----------



## Alienfish

BAM.

lol had to let him move in, he's such a cutie and I love the deers <3 O well.


----------



## Ursaring

Yesterday,  Knox was camping in my town. He's ok for a chicken, but I didn't invite him to stay.


----------



## pandaoranda

Yesterday it was Quillson. I didn't ask him to stay, but I do have his amiibo card!


----------



## AccfSally

It was waste getting the campsite... No one likes camping in Vista. lol


----------



## Alienfish

Ursaring said:


> Yesterday,  Knox was camping in my town. He's ok for a chicken, but I didn't invite him to stay.



knox and ken are the only ok chicken tbh the others look ********


----------



## Story

Moko said:


> knox and ken are the only ok chicken tbh the others look ********


Long live the Goose!

I found PomPom in my campsite and invited her in to replace Bill that moved away.


----------



## Minni

Zucker, kinda want him now but i have 10 villagers xD


----------



## dudeabides

Mine had that yellow monkey girl, but I can't remember her name.  She wanted to play the game to buy something.  It didn't matter, I had ten villagers and she wasn't going to fit in anyway I thought.


----------



## meowlerrz

papi, contemplating keeping him or not


----------



## Blueskyy

meowlerrz said:


> papi, contemplating keeping him or not



Keep him. I just got him to replace Beau and I like him a whole lot more.


----------



## Miii

I have Annalisa the anteater :3 I don't want her though


----------



## Blueskyy

Tom. I let him go.


----------



## pandapples

Julian. I need a smug but have 10 villagers


----------



## Alienfish

Simon, then Sparro when I reset the day lol. Don't want any of them .. ugly species layout.


----------



## Azura

Stitches, I'm full but I already have two lazy villagers I love.


----------



## Miii

Tutu the bear  she's cute, but I don't want her. If anyone else does, feel free to come get her.


----------



## tae

i have drago in my campsite.


----------



## Blueskyy

Olivia is. I don't want her/have room for her. Before her it was Melba. I picked her up. She's currently wearing the pink shirt Diana wears.  I love it!


----------



## Devon

can I have olivia?


----------



## meowlerrz

Mint is in mine today


----------



## Alienfish

Noone as of now, kinda sucks b/c I'm down to 8 and I rly don't want a random move in atm


----------



## Fresco3332

Maple, she's moving in to become my second normal along with Goldie!


----------



## AccfSally

No one again......no campers.


----------



## Alienfish

Bob.. haha kinda had to let him move in with that lazy face <3


----------



## N a t

No campers today, but yesterday I had Naomi.


----------



## Alienfish

Mira.. eh I don't like uchis and while her home is cool and the obvious sailor moon ref. nah


----------



## Cheburashka

O'Hare... and I've already got 10 villagers  This is the first time I actually see him in the game and I would have loved to have him in my town.


----------



## mayortash

Doc was in my camp the other day and he's moving in today!!


----------



## Soshi

no one today, yesterday i had bangle. i liked her but i already have a tiger and two peppies.


----------



## bexeyy

I hardly ever get campers.


----------



## Greggy

Lionel dropped by to visit! I had Lionel before, and I must admit that I love how suave his style is, however I don't have any fond memories of him and he was really boring. I have no plans getting him anymore, sadly.

I almost forgot! A few days ago, Cole camped but I really got pissed at that rabbit for not falling into my tricks to get tons of bells from him. All he tried to do to me is to ask me to buy some stuff in his awful games.


----------



## LoLkittyMC

I got Rosie in my campsite today!! But I have 10 villagers already so I'm screwed :/


----------



## Greggy

Celia's in the campsite today. _UGGGGH_ I want a normal villager for the PWPs. Why do I have still 10 villagers? Why won't Bones leave any sooner?


----------



## AccfSally

Seriously, it was a waste to build the campsite... No one ever visit like they use to.


----------



## Greggy

AccfSally said:


> Seriously, it was a waste to build the campsite... No one ever visit like they use to.



To me, it's either weeks of getting none, or getting campers for the entire week. Usually I get good campers when I have 10 villagers, which make me shake my fist in anger. Camper resetting also works, but it's a waste of time and only good if you wanted to get a mint-condition dreamie.


----------



## Blueskyy

I honestly got the campsite just to campsite reset when I have 9 villagers.  I find the mystery of who may be there exciting.


----------



## Aali

I had Claudia the other day *shudders* brought back terrible memories


----------



## Blueskyy

Aali said:


> I had Claudia the other day *shudders* brought back terrible memories



I understand! She was in my original 5 and I would abuse her bad until she left lol. I hate to say that but...


----------



## Fresco3332

I had Jeremiah yesterday but one, I had 10 villagers and 2, I don't really want him. Today, Dotty is camping! If only I had room, sigh...


----------



## Blueskyy

Lopez is.  I got him to move in and I'll give Shep to a friend on here!


----------



## Locket

Chops

I wanted him, but someonehad my fave dreamie so


----------



## Blueskyy

Oh I just tt'ed and Dotty is there now lol


----------



## mayortash

I had Clay camping in town yesterday but I have 10 villagers. Never seen him in game before. I loved the little wrestling mask.


----------



## smileorange

Coco! She's seriously adorable!  If only I had more space for her I would invite her in!  I need a normal for the rest of the pwps, but they're ones I don't care about.


----------



## AccfSally

Bill showed up today, finally! Someone showed up, even though my town is full.


----------



## xkittyy

Nibbles


----------



## helloxcutiee

Gala is in my campsite today. I got kinda emotional because she used to be in my old town until she moved out without warning. I'm just happy to see her again.


----------



## CluelessMayor

Lolly is in my campsite :c I have 10 villagerrs atm


----------



## Dorian

Rowan, the jock tiger


----------



## AccfSally

Nibbles showed up today in Vista ;___; can't get her because I have all my dreamies there, so no room for the cutiepie.
Hopefully I'll get her and some others in my new town when I buy another game.


----------



## Romaki

Punchy and ofc I don't have space for him. :C


----------



## N a t

Ankha was in my igloo last night. I wish I could have more than ten villagers, because I don't plan on getting rid of anyone now, but I love so many others too!


----------



## rachisrad

Maelle... as per usual. Every town I have ever had, she's found me and camped out.


----------



## FleuraBelle

Sadly, Ruby the Peppy rabbit

I am really happy to see her camping and she is one of my top 3 dreamies... but my town is full. I'm not complaining since I just got Julian (another one of my top 3 dreamies) today.


----------



## NursePhantump

Miranda the duck. She seems nice but I want to have room for my dreamies just in case.


----------



## visibleghost

i had some scary kangaroo ): i think it was kitt


----------



## Alienfish

uhh some red wrestling bird lol


----------



## Dae Min

Pietro! I kinda like him, but my town is already full with 10 villagers.


----------



## Elov

Rosie currently... I have space but... Idk.


----------



## Blueskyy

Lucy was but I have Gala and I'm waiting for Bonbon


----------



## scotch

high tiers always move into my campsite.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Today I had Wolfgang.


----------



## Wildroses

Lolly.

The frustration of having ten villagers was compounded by the fact that Mira is moving tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish

Monique lmao nowadays I just check the site for fun cause I have all my dreamies but ya I don't want her


----------



## lunachii

Merry is in my campsite! I convinced her to move in because she's so cute!


----------



## Quagsire.

Omg
I 'plot resetted' to get Agent S in my campsite.
Sat there for about 40 minutes trying to get her to move in.
All worth it- Agent S is adorable.


----------



## Blueskyy

Bonbon was! It took her about a minute to agree to move in.  I think she realized just how long I've waited for her


----------



## helloxcutiee

Today I have Croque.


----------



## MillySoSilly

I always get the worst villagers. They are usually monkeys or Chickens...Yup, Tammi is in my campsite.


----------



## RoxieDean

Biff the hippo. I'm going to convince him to not move to my town. I can't with jock personalities (Genji being the only exception)!


----------



## MasqueradeAlice

Zell is in mine :3 trying to get him to stay >.<


----------



## Wishii

Maelle, even if I didn't have 10 villagers I wouldn't let her in my town


----------



## Quagsire.

Campsite resseted again for Marshal! 
I introduced myself, then he wanted to move in. :3


----------



## lopey

Anchovy was in mine but he looked creepy so I didn't talk to him


----------



## freshmanmayor

Lily was in mine, but she isn't a dreamie of mine. She was adorable though! (Not so adorable when she managed to get nearly 10, 000 IGB from me, but still.)


----------



## Karla

Wart Jr., he's a bit of a Yikes!!! Sorry if anyone really likes him but I couldn't leave the igloo fast enough and it was the first time I didn't take a picture with a camper. That frog can just croak


----------



## Vickie

Finally after 2 weeks, BAM, someone shows up in my campsite.
Yea, so Bam the jock deer shows up in my campsite.
Too bad I already have 10 villagers though,
he is cute for a jock, I don't really like jock villagers that much...


----------



## FreezeFlame

I had Clay the hamster   Didn't invite him tho


----------



## AkaneDeath

First had Klaus and then Molly.


----------



## Starfireten

I have Zell the Smug Deer, he's movin in! ^^


----------



## AccfSally

O'Hare was visiting in my main town today.


----------



## Deligrace

none atm.. but last time i had Isabelle and shes now a villager


----------



## chocopug

Eloise today. I don't have the space for any campers to move in until tomorrow, but I'm not really a fan of the elephants, so it's no big loss...


----------



## RoxieDean

Rosie! & luckily I convinced her to move into my town. I'm really excited & she'll probably me one of my best friends (sorry Whitney & Lucky!).


----------



## gundam

Coco today, she's moving into my town


----------



## CrossAnimal

Mott. I guess lions just don't do it for me.


----------



## wolfie1

I think it was Coach. I didn't even talk to him, lol.


----------



## Greggy

Kabuki. Argh! I like him, but I have 9 villagers and I'll be getting Zucker this week and I have 2 cranky villagers which I like better than him.


----------



## kcarly11

i have Kid Cat in my campsite right now... but idk what to do because im not really a big fan of jocks, I have 3 other cats, and I already have hamlet. but kid cat was the jock i wanted the most in the beginning so idk what to do!!


----------



## wordcutouts

Marshal is currently in my campsite at the moment.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

First marshal then punchy then zucker and so on. I'm resetting my campsite rn


----------



## p e p p e r

I just invited Rosie to move in from the campsite (in my cycling town)


----------



## Deligrace

none at the moment...
been like this for a week now


----------



## lopey

I had Coach in my campsite and he offered to move in but I declined because I already had a cow- T-bone- who is cuter


----------



## peachoe

Lolly is in mine, but I have her in my second town already haha


----------



## meowlerrz

Gloria is in mine. I've gotten villagers in my campsite 2 days in a row since my town got full.


----------



## Cottonball

Diedre!


----------



## Blueskyy

Marcie was my last camper.  Probably the only kangaroo I've seen that I'd consider.


----------



## Dorian

The peppy pink dog with the enormous anime eyes, cannot recall her name. Is it Cookie?


----------



## lopey

I have Rizzo in my campsite now. He looks super creepy


----------



## Zenxolu

I got Vladimir in my campsite he looks alright.


----------



## sandgaijin

I have this pissed off looking octopus named Octavian.


----------



## sugar-mocha

Tammi the monkey!


----------



## treetops

Avery the cranky eagle is in my campsite today. I've spent most of my time collecting igloo campsite furniture from him, seeing as how this'll probably be the last time I'll ever get an igloo camper in a while.


----------



## heartdrops

Diana, while I was villager/plot resetting. On the downside, Joey is moving in


----------



## Quagsire.

Derwin...
I don't like him at all.


----------



## CluelessMayor

Caroline!


----------



## Dae Min

Genji.I had no idea his catchphrase was 'otaku'... Is that supposed to be a joke or was it lost in translation? Being called an otaku is not a good thing. o-o


----------



## skarmoury

Marina's in my campsite today and I really like her so I want her to move in!
Problem is, she's so stubborn ugh.

List of what she's taken from me so far:
Fireworks Paper
SMB3 Paper
Lucky Clovers
Detour Arrow
Game Shelf

Why must you do this, Marina. ;-;


----------



## laineybop

I haven't had a camper in a few months, my campsite must be cursed...


----------



## maowra

Ken... yuck, I didn't even talk to him :K


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I don't think I have the campsite PWP yet,,,,, cries


----------



## peachoe

Molly! I had her move in c:


----------



## AccfSally

No one..


----------



## chocopug

Lucky is in my campsite today. He's one of my dreamies, but I just got a tenth villager plotted today (Muffy, another dreamie) so I've got no room for him! ;_;


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I really think I've now experienced every single in game squirrel camping in my town except for Marshal. Currently have static (who I think is so adorable) but I have no room to invite him to stay....
Really shouldn't check the campsite while I have a full town....


----------



## Lily T

Stitches


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I haven't had anyone in my campsite for a while now but my last villager that I had in there was Lobo, I passed on him sadly, he seems very nice.


----------



## Dae Min

Rowan's in my campsite today. He's a pretty cool looking dude.


----------



## Stalfos

Tex. I like him but I've already got 10 villagers.


----------



## Fenix

Margie the elephant. She's cute but I have 10 villagers and I prefer others.


----------



## windloft

y'all might hate me when i said this, but i got *fauna.* she arrived in my campsite a few days after i built it, and she has currently moved in. even though i couldn't care less about most of the T1 villagers, her house placement and how cute she is is kind of rubbing off of me.......


----------



## wolfie1

Rosie the peppy cat. I actually like her because she's very cute, but I already have Cheri and it'd be tedious to kick her out to get Rosie in, so I'm going to stay like I am right now.


----------



## survivorfan111100

My last one was like 5 days ago and it was Pudge. I need a new camper soon 

- - - Post Merge - - -



chocopug said:


> Lucky is in my campsite today. He's one of my dreamies, but I just got a tenth villager plotted today (Muffy, another dreamie) so I've got no room for him! ;_;



That happened to me with Merengue, Stinky was moving that day so she couldn't move in


----------



## Cass123

Tutu is camping. She is super cute but my town is full and I already have a peppy villager. Hopefully when Blaire or one of my cranky villagers leave, I can get a jock, which I am currently lacking.


----------



## Bam

Poppy is camping today. She's one of the few squirrels I wouldn't mind having, but I'd rather keep my 10th slot open for a dreamie


----------



## Wolfwind

Merengue
I got that pink rhino to stay after beating her in a maze game on the first attempt


----------



## AccfSally

Bud was visiting today.


----------



## lunachii

Freckles!


----------



## freshmanmayor

Canberra.
She's okay, but she didn't fit in my town's theme so I didn't get her.


----------



## Nikkibunny

anyone got coco the bunny?????!!! she was in one of my towns and as i was going to get her into my other but in the process...she is gone from my campsite im so upset... PLEASE i dont have much but ill do alot for her..shes the one that got away


----------



## xSlaybelle

Savannah! She's not one of my dream villagers but I thought I'd prefer her over a lot of others, so I convinced her to move in through a game of rock-paper-scissors.


----------



## Blueskyy

Renee was in mine and I moved her in. Unfortunately I just got Hazel too so I'll probably be letting Renee go.


----------



## Vickie

♥_ Bam was in my campsite today!
Wouldn't mind having him in my town but my town is currently full :c _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## peachoe

Stitches is camping c: getting him to move in haha


----------



## CrossAnimal

Phoebe. I beat her at rock, paper, scissors and now she's mine. *evil laugh*


----------



## ashnoona

I had Beau yesterday which I was in shock for like..5 mins. Literally lmao, I've gotten 2 dreamies from my camp, I'm so happy lol cx But earlier it was Yuka and then I TT'ed


----------



## Blueskyy

I think the last person I had was Grahm


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Filbert and I took him in n.n


----------



## Blueskyy

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Filbert and I took him in n.n



Can't wait to add him to my town and ship him with Peanut XD


----------



## AkaneDeath

Blaire


----------



## Vickie

♥_ I got Vic today, and he is not moving in!  _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Miii

Rolf the tiger is in my campsite today :3 I don't want (or have room) for him so if anyone else wants him, I'll add you and you can come get him ^~^


----------



## windloft

jeremiah is in my town today !!! and he's lazy too !!
i'm definitely going to be going fishing for sharks and/or go beetle hunting later on... i have a feeling that i'm gonna make a lot of money with him.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Hazel but I already had Diana moving in the next day!


----------



## MintySky

I had Chrissy.


----------



## survivorfan111100

I haven't had any for 2 weeks


----------



## Snowfell

Moose is in Meryton today.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had Curt the bandaged bear in my campsite this morning.I like those big bears but I have no space available unfortunately.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Papi. He's one of my favorites so I invited him to stay. ^^


----------



## heartdrops

Skye. :') She was in my campsite a few weeks ago but I was at 9 villagers and already had Diana moving in.


----------



## Bubblebeam

I forget what his name was, but today I have a male koala wearing a black jacket and shades. Haha. Might offer him to my hubby since he's Aussie and likes that kind of dress style.


----------



## AccfSally

No one...not a single villager.
Makes me not want to build the campsite in my other two towns. But I might have to in order to get a perfect town status.


----------



## Skylanx

Rocket is in my campsite


----------



## Wildroses

Biskit. 

You can't have my axe, Biskit, so quit asking and give me the propane stove like a good dog.


----------



## Azurenna

Marcel the lazy dog is in my campsite today.


----------



## Breath Mint

Croque for the second day in a row...not sure how that happened.


----------



## KCourtnee

Pecan. And I got her to move in!!!


----------



## survivorfan111100

No one again


----------



## tae

Azurenna said:


> Marcel the lazy dog is in my campsite today.



CAN I HAVE HIM


----------



## ashnoona

Bubblebeam said:


> I forget what his name was, but today I have a male koala wearing a black jacket and shades. Haha. Might offer him to my hubby since he's Aussie and likes that kind of dress style.



Eugene. 
Ugh I really don't like him for destroying my perfect peach orchard ;-;


----------



## laineybop

I finally had a camper today, it was one of the girl sheep. I think her name is Timbra.


----------



## KCourtnee

Funny how some of y'all say y'all haven't had many campers. I've had a camper nearly every day for the last week or so.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Nobody today...


----------



## helloxcutiee

Leonardo. I swear I always run into him in all my towns.


----------



## AccfSally

Nothing....not one villager.


----------



## Blueskyy

Nobody.  The last one I saw was Bertha.  If I didn't have a squirrel town I probably would've invited her to live with me.  I'll save her for another day in the future since I'm loving all of my squirrel buddies.


----------



## survivorfan111100

Pekoe yesterday and got her to move in


----------



## Candyapple

I had Hamlet, it was a nice surprise, I'm new to ac NL and I didn't even know this cute little hamster existed.. Invited him to my village right away!


----------



## Breath Mint

I got Henry today. I already picked up Erik off the campsite as my 10th villager the other day, so I'm glad it wasn't someone I would have wanted.


----------



## Shawna

Velma.


----------



## AccfSally

Ricky, he came to visit Vista. <3

Already have this cutiepie in my other town and Vista is full anyway. :3


----------



## Breath Mint

Diana. And I have 10 villagers already. Not a dreamie but still fairly disappointed. lol


----------



## meowduck

Blaire is in my campsite!! I have her as a villager in Animal Crossing: Population Growing!


----------



## Mink777

Diva, I actually kind of freaked out.


----------



## brookethecat

Bluebear, and a couple days before, Maple. I was so sad that I had no room for Maple, she's not a dreamie but she sure is a cutie <3


----------



## Alienfish

some mouse and koala can't remember their name.. is full already and i dont want em anyways lmfao


----------



## Diableos

Tammi, a little monkey. She looks alright but not one of the ones I want.


----------



## LaniMarie

Julian, but I'm not the biggest fan of him so he's not moving in.


----------



## Plupap

I've had 3 in a row. On Sunday, I had Clay, and I used him to get some quick bells. Yesterday, I had Carmen, who is one of my favorite villagers, but my town won't be open until tomorrow. I probably wouldn't have invited her, though, as I already have 2 peppies. Today, I have Ava, but I don't care for her.


----------



## Vickie

♥_ Finally, a camper in Snowille!!
It's Flora, she is pretty cute, but I currently have a full town,
so...
Sorry Flora :c _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## moonphyx

I got Lolly today! I asked her to move into my town, she's so adorable! I needed a normal villager in my town


----------



## jvgsjeff

Sparro is at my campsite today. But I'm generally not a big fan of bird villagers, and my town is full anyway.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Whitney was in my campsite the other day but I didn't invite her to move because she isn't a dreamie. Plus I already have 10 villagers.


----------



## Louzie

I'm resetting my campsite rn trying to get Muffy.


----------



## Malsy

Today, Maelle was in my campsite in my new town, Gorgojo. I normally don't like duck villagers, but she's cute and I like her little haircut! So I asked her to move in. In my 3 year old town Fantasea, Patty was in my campsite. I already have a full town so I didn't bother with her.


----------



## CJODell62

In Croydon, Lily is currently in my campsite.


----------



## AccfSally

Didn't have a camper for a while, until today and it was Moose..ew.


----------



## Cascade

Sorry for the bump. I have Lionel in my campsite today..


----------



## Blueskyy

Rhonda. I always kinda wanted her but no room and she won't fit my theme.


----------



## Xylia

I have Sylvia. Kangaroos are cute but I don't like her


----------



## sighwren

Some creepy monkey I DO NOT want moving in


----------



## VillagerPurchaser

Marshal when I had 10 villagers already.


----------



## jasond3

I currently have daisy


----------



## Mellyjan3

VillagerPurchaser said:


> Marshal when I had 10 villagers already.




OMG!! i would've been devastated.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I haven't gotten anyone good in my campsite in a while :/ keep getting ugly bears and ducks non stop! Lol


----------



## Breath Mint

Haven't been getting many lately, but Cheri is in there today.


----------



## Blueskyy

Mac was the last one I saw.  He's um....just no..


----------



## Mr. Cat

Tia and my town is full


----------



## Hbear

Barold is in my campsite... He's given me some pretty good items from the games, but I'd rather not have him in my town...


----------



## MillySoSilly

I have Tutu. She's cute! ^^


----------



## heartdrops

Lolly♥︎ Her face is just so cute!


----------



## randoM024

Ken, ironically because I just recommended him to someone yesterday


----------



## AccfSally

Clay was at my campsite on Monday.
Today no one.


----------



## FoxFeathers

No one today.  It's a shame, I really like having campers and I'm hoping one of my dreamies will stop in. Really really hoping for Skye. Then she and Freya can be besties~


----------



## Chicha

Hans was in my campsite today. His presence haunts me from my very first town where he had the nerve to plot his house in front of mine. So rude.


----------



## dudeabides

Mine had Sheldon, bummer I'd have kept him if it had been Static.


----------



## Hurplepippo

I haven't built the campsite, and I don't think I will. I have a cycling town, and would like the pace for something else.


----------



## Jared:3

I had marshal, luckily I had room, so happy


----------



## visibleghost

I HAD SCOOT YESTERDAY and  imade him move in, i'm so happy ;; he's such a cutie. i love that green duck ;;






i love seeing cute villagers in the campsite even when i have a full town. idk it just makes me happy.


----------



## Fresco3332

I had Ankha yesterday, I didn't invite her in because she's not my favourite villager in the world and she looked so damn miserable!


----------



## beaver

Zucker! He's been in my town like three times in the last six weeks. He clearly wants to move in, but there's no space :/


----------



## Stalfos

Soleil. I might have considered her if my town hadn't been full.


----------



## Vickie

♥_ i had cole in my town today
he seemed ok, but i have a full town already,
and i don't think he fits the theme that i'm going for anyways _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Breath Mint

Second camper in as many days, this time I got Pekoe.


----------



## kcarly11

I had Tia :] but I already have her in one of my other towns, although i still wish my town wasn't full so i could of gotten her and gave her to someone who really wanted her


----------



## moonrisekingdom

purrl is in my campsite right now, i already have 10 villagers and two snooties so even if i could take her in i'd have to pass :/


----------



## Cascade

no one in campsite today but i had Big top yesterday


----------



## FanGirlCookie

Um, stone?
HahaHAHHA I'm so funny!


----------



## ok.sean




----------



## AccfSally

Tangy visited my main town's campsite, meh...


----------



## AquaStrudel

Midge is in my campsite. I dunno whether to have her move in tho. She seems very underrated and adorable but I wanna leave room for a possible dreamie :<


----------



## Aniko

Flurry! Such a cutie, but I'm waiting for another villager so.


----------



## Breath Mint

Pietro. Eww


----------



## Invisible again

Marina's in my campsite and just agreed to move in.


----------



## Sakurabloomdragon

I had a kitty name mitzi in my campsite how cute


----------



## moonrisekingdom

merry is in my campsite rn


----------



## HeyImDashie

No-one yet. Second day I've had the campsite and no-one is showing up. Any methods on how to get villagers to camp? I'm secretly, silently waiting for dreamies/a near dreamy potential to show up...


----------



## BlackCatCrossing

I have Astrid in my campsite, I don't want here in my town. Already have a koala in canberra. I am Australian an all, but both look ugly as to me.


----------



## Katie1313

Robin -___- I was hoping for someone I want, or a lazy villager to rack up the bells from selling bugs and fish to them.


----------



## BlackCatCrossing

Do lazy villagers actually do that in campsites? Aside from Julian who I originally got in the campsite, every single on of them has been meh to me, if not a bit blegh. Anyone else have luck like this, or is it just normal?


----------



## Katie1313

BlackCatCrossing said:


> Do lazy villagers actually do that in campsites? Aside from Julian who I originally got in the campsite, every single on of them has been meh to me, if not a bit blegh. Anyone else have luck like this, or is it just normal?



Do they give you a lot of bells for bugs and fish? Yes, they do. They can give you almost 5 times the amount you'd get from retail. You just have to play a game with them. And Julian isn't lazy.


----------



## Mash

As sad as it sounds, no one has come in in like a week...


----------



## moonrisekingdom




----------



## etsusho

I got Bluebear today!  I'd take her in if I had space.


----------



## Nio

Just got Tangy, would make her move in but she isn't a top fave.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Penelope. She is my favorite mouse. c:


----------



## namiieco

Wart.jr ;w;


----------



## kyoko xo

air
i have no campsite


----------



## Cascade

Mint, she's cute


----------



## Breath Mint

I cheated a little bit. I needed a jock villager in my town for PWP requests so I reset like 5 times and ended up with Kid Cat in my campsite.


----------



## pastelbricks

Last person I got was Willow,I regret telling her to come.


----------



## Pcitygirl323

I've had the campsite for about a month and haven't had any visitors. Do i have to do something special or is it just random?


----------



## moonrisekingdom

Pcitygirl323 said:


> I've had the campsite for about a month and haven't had any visitors. Do i have to do something special or is it just random?



it's just random, i'll go weeks without a camper sometimes and other times i'll have a camper 3-4 times a week.


----------



## kyoko xo

well i have an igloo now (my town is a winter town) and i had a kangaroo in the igloo i can't remember which one though


----------



## Breath Mint

kyoko xo said:


> well i have an igloo now (my town is a winter town) and i had a kangaroo in the igloo i can't remember which one though



I miss seeing the igloo whenever I have a camper. It's a lot cooler than a tiny little tent lol


----------



## helloxcutiee

I have Punchy camping today.


----------



## kazaf

kyoko xo said:


> well i have an igloo now (my town is a winter town) and i had a kangaroo in the igloo i can't remember which one though



Do you have a pic? I'd love to adopt Kitt.


----------



## moonrisekingdom

hazel is the first camper i've had in a while. i've never seen her in game and she's SO cute, i wish i had a spare space rn bc i need an uchi


----------



## AccfSally

Greta was camping in my main town on Wednesday.


----------



## Cascade

I've been campsite resetting for Dotty still no luck.


----------



## Clammbon

I have Chief in my campsite. I invited him to live in my town


----------



## iicookehmonstar

No one, because my town sucks.


----------



## CJODell62

Today, Zucker is in my Croydon campsite.


----------



## Mink777

Frobert is camping today!


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

nobody because my town hates me

Also just remember you can't adopt villagers from other
people's campsites ^^


----------



## Cascade

still campsite resetting for Dotty..


----------



## namiieco

Skye. I would've convinced her to move in if I didn't already have enough normal villagers.


----------



## Clammbon

I have Marina in my campsite. I like her, but I don't have any room for someone new in my town.


----------



## Aetherinne

I had Bones camping out today. He looks cute. <3


----------



## Buttonsy

Avery.


----------



## leobloom

Moose!

I really don't want him to move in though so I'm not talking to him lol


----------



## leftTBT

---


----------



## dudeabides

I saw the tent was on the campsite but just ran past it and didn't go in.  I had 10 villagers and thought it would be a bummer if it was Jeremiah in there.


----------



## Cascade

Dotty finally in my campsite.


----------



## Trip

I swear I haven't had anyone in my campsite for weeks.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I had Rudy at my campsite today, and Punchy yesterday. But I wasn't interested in either of those cats.


----------



## FuwaKiwi

Blaire. One of my dreamies <3


----------



## estypest

Cube ... bit freaked out by those eyes x.x so slowly backwards went I..


----------



## silicalia

I had Aurora visiting the town of Aurora


----------



## Cascade

Apollo the crank eagle


----------



## Buttonsy

Rowan.


----------



## Dorian

Most of my towns don't have campsites, but the last time Cocoplum had a camper, it was Wendy.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had Frank the parrot colored eagle.I think he was a starter in one of my towns a long time ago.


----------



## Kaiserin

I Had Kabuki in camp today.


----------



## moonrisekingdom

ankha's in my campsite, pass. re-setting continues.


----------



## Cascade

no one in campsite today.


----------



## Cozimnormal

Ricky is in my campsite..god he's ugly xD


----------



## Buttonsy

Zucker!


----------



## moonrisekingdom

just had willow in my campsite, re-setting continues.


----------



## moonrisekingdom

nan! i'm going to ask her to move in 

she's so cute and underrated


----------



## AccfSally

No one! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cozimnormal said:


> Ricky is in my campsite..god he's ugly xD



He's adorable


----------



## Cadbberry

I had goldie in my tent


----------



## HungryForCereal

merengue is in my campsite now, ugh. i hate that disgusting strawberry rhino.


----------



## Fresco3332

I had Mathilda yesterday and asked her to move in. Before her I had Peck and Lucky but I didn't want either of those guys XD


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing

snoozit said:


> merengue is in my campsite now, ugh. i hate that disgusting strawberry rhino.



Them be some fighting words bro C:


----------



## Cascade

still no one in campsite today.


----------



## Snowfell

Pinky is visiting Pemberly today.


----------



## Nena

I have Yuka the blue koala r2


----------



## moonrisekingdom

no one is in my campsite today(thankfully, i have 10 villagers and don't want to be bummed out if someone i want is camping)


----------



## estypest

Kitty a snooty cat, somehow never seen this villager before, not sure what I think of a cat with an abundance of pink eyeshadow!


----------



## Cascade

Zell is in my campsite today. i miss him in my old town :c


----------



## moonrisekingdom

no one is visiting today. i kind of want a camper, even though i'm at 10 villagers rn and can't let anyone move in atm, bc my town is still in winter and i love seeing the igloo on the other side of the river in my town.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Sydney the purple koala is camping today.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing

No one : D its being built


----------



## bubblemilktea

No one.


----------



## Mr. Cat

Wolfgang. But he's not a dreamie, so he gets ignored.


----------



## Cascade

No one in my campsite today.


----------



## louise23

No one yet still need to build it


----------



## AquaStrudel

Oh there's a rhino OH MY GOSH IT'S MERENGUE BUT MY TOWN'S FULL GAHHH


----------



## AccfSally

Freckles visit my main town today.


----------



## Invisible again

Olivia is camping right when I needed a new snooty. And now she's moving in. :'D


----------



## Schnitzel

I've had Coco and Snake set up tent in my village, now they've both set up houses! :c


----------



## Cascade

Poncho is camping in my town.


----------



## Aetherinne

Muffy is camping out today! Hopefully I can convince her to move in. <3

EDIT: GOT HER! WOO WOO!


----------



## classically.trained

Diana. And Pancetti pinged to move the same day. Needless to say I was mad.


----------



## mchll

Tia is in my campsite! I am actually tempted to invite her to stay but I'm not sure


----------



## helloxcutiee

Yuka was in my campsite yesterday.


----------



## Cascade

no one in my campsite today.


----------



## HungryForCereal

ZUCKER IS IN MY CAMPSITE GODDAMMIT! my town is full...


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

Tex is camping today


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns

Deena the really ugly duck is camping today :\


----------



## Cascade

BuckOfTheFawns said:


> Deena the really ugly duck is camping today :\



 i have her currently in my hybrid town. She's not bad tho.


still no one in my campsite.


----------



## Honeybun26

Kyle is in my campsite. I tried to get him to move to Bluebell, but no matter what I try he won't even consider moving.  I guess it's for the best. My sister already has him in her town and I visit often, so it would be annoying having 2 Kyles.


----------



## Jenesca

Today it is Dotty the rabbit.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Coco is camping today.


----------



## Aetherinne

Yesterday was nobody, today was Maple.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

Benedict is camping today!  I'm gonna sell him a ton of beetles, hehe x3


----------



## Greggy

KEN. Ken is in my campsite. But I already picked up a 10th villager in my town already. But I don't have any regrets, Ken still has no ideal spot in my town yet and I have to kick Chadder out for Ken's space. Chadder lives beside Snake, so I think Ken's place would be there.


----------



## louise23

Tia don't have space for her


----------



## moonrisekingdom

haven't had a camper in a few days. i don't mind at all though since i have ten villagers rn.


----------



## GirlPolarBear

Frita today! I don't have space though xP


----------



## Cascade

Cyrano is camping in my town today.. i don't like anteaters at all.


----------



## StikkyEbi

I recently got the campsite, but haven't had anyone camp in my town yet. Seemed disapointing when I built it and it didn't seem to do anyhting. Good to knwo it does have a purpose, though.


----------



## Aetherinne

....Lolly showed up today. I'm having too much luck lately. 

LF> Rosie on my campsite???


----------



## Nena

Hugh the blue pig


----------



## AccfSally

Gaston


----------



## Reineke

Poppy! And she's moving in, too!


----------



## GardenGnostic

Just noticed my campsite was up, went in and Marshal was in there! I wonder if he'll wanna move in...


----------



## Cascade

Francine is in my campsite..


----------



## Aetherinne

Ummm... Julian is in today...


----------



## moonrisekingdom

cherry the uchi pup


----------



## Gir

I have two towns on hold for pending villager adoptions...and Broccolo is in both the campsites!


----------



## Cascade

no one in my campsite.


----------



## Sicatiff

Just checked my campsite and stitches is there. Too bad my town is full or i would have gotten him.


----------



## Buttonsy

Pashmina!! I asked her to move into my town. I'm so excited, I've wanted a goat villager for so long!!


----------



## moonrisekingdom

agent s


----------



## AccfSally

Yuka was visiting my main town today.


----------



## Cascade

Plot reset today and i got Pashmina.


----------



## Invisible again

The other day it was Sprinkle.


----------



## Aetherinne

I was plot resetting today. Sadly, I got Violet, and I can't stand her. I did notice that I had someone in my campsite. When I went in, I cried so much because I saw Beau in there. I had 1 spot in my town left, so you can imagine who took it.


----------



## Daydream

I have Diva today, a terrible-looking frog. xD


----------



## Tri-Cell

Pixr said:


> I have Diva today, a terrible-looking frog. xD



I got her as well, I actually don't her that much but I still won't invite hr.


----------



## Trip

I have Bam today.


----------



## moonrisekingdom

stitches


----------



## Dolphishy

I had Walker in my campsite today. Won a free classic wardrobe and got him to move in!


----------



## Sweetley

Today I have Beau on my campsite. Not really interested at him.


----------



## lunaboog

Sydney is in my campsite. Not letting her move in though


----------



## Cascade

Becky the purple chicken.


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns

Kiki the adorable black kitty is in my campsite! My town is full so I couldn't invite her, although I wouldn't have invited her even if it wasn't full just in case I have a chance to get one of my dreamies. I still like Kiki, though.


----------



## LaurenCupcake

I got Bluebear yesterday and invited her to live in my town!


----------



## ZebraQueen

Today in zebilage was
Rashers the pig....  No thank you beside zebilage is full with the 10 dreamies


----------



## AccfSally

Pecan was camping in Vista, too bad the town is full.


----------



## stitchmaker

Found Mint in my guest town last night.  Wished I had spot for her.


----------



## Moonbrink

Had Kyle in mine today, wanted him to sell but town was full


----------



## danieeelle

Tangy! She's moving in


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns

Rhonda the rhino is in my campsite. She's pretty cool, though I still wouldn't have invited her into my town even if it wasn't full, just in case I were to get a dreamie.


----------



## lunaboog

Miranda.... I really hate her


----------



## Invisible again

Ruby. Wish my town wasn't full, but oh well.


----------



## lunaboog

I've now got Marshal the squirrel


----------



## Cascade

Cally the normal squirrel.


----------



## Aetherinne

For four days, no one. Yesterday was Marshal, and I got depression because my town was full. Today was Cheri.


----------



## Shinx

lily is in my campsite! she's the cutest lil froggy ever. <3


----------



## PacV

No one today, but the last one was a pink wolf, i don't remember the name.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing

PacV said:


> No one today, but the last one was a pink wolf, i don't remember the name.



That was Freya
I had that purple ostrich last


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns

SansAnimalCrossing said:


> That was Freya
> I had that purple ostrich last


That would be Queenie


----------



## Wishii

Fauna the deer. Gah and I just got Colton from someone else today so I couldn't even ask her to move in


----------



## AmyK

Yesterday Nana was camping in my town. She's cute, but I wouldn't have asked her to move in if I had room.


----------



## Lightspring

Coco, Merengue, Marshal and Molly were once in my campsite before.


----------



## moonrisekingdom

vladimir. he's definitely not moving in.


----------



## lunachii

Deidre ^v^


----------



## helloxcutiee

Today I have Peggy.


----------



## Cascade

Rhonda the rhino..


----------



## Chicha

I had Anicotti in my campsite. I did not expect her to be a Peppy, she has the Snooty look all over her ahahah.


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns

Bettina the normal mouse. For a mouse villager, she's actually got a pretty cute design.


----------



## lunaboog

Maple the cub. She moved in!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Iggly the jock penguin.


----------



## xInfiniteStars

I don't have anyone right now, but the last was:

In Hearts: Amelia
In Sea Cove: Bam (which I asked to move in)

Bam was my first camper in Sea Cove, and it's so ironic because I'm making Sea Cove an all-deer town


----------



## Cascade

I don't have one right now.


----------



## lunaboog

Apollo the Eagle! I'm really excited. I hope he moves in!


----------



## AccfSally

Roald was visiting my main town.


----------



## Cascade

Finally a good one Beau the deer.


----------



## Breath Mint

PIETR0 said:


> Apollo the Eagle! I'm really excited. I hope he moves in!


You have to convince him to move in yourself.


----------



## VanillaChase

Olivia


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Kitty is in my campsite. shes a bit cute but not moving in!


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns

Chow. Not interested in him at all.


----------



## MorningStar

No one. As usual.


----------



## guardgirl

currently roscoe is in my campsite. he looks like an alright villager and all, but the red eyes are a bit creepy.


----------



## Cascade

Skye the normal wolf


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns

Ruby! She's so cute!
Not gonna invite her in just in case I get one of my dreamies, but I still really like her!


----------



## Invisible again

Got O'Hare. A shame I don't have space. I'd gladly take him over Kidd any day. lol...
Why is it that I always get mostly good campers when I have 10 villagers, but very little after I have 8 or 9? Weird.


----------



## Daydream

Alli is in my camping!


----------



## AccfSally

Joey..ew


----------



## Breath Mint

Kabuki


----------



## Inka

Muffy!  she's moving in


----------



## Breath Mint

Mitzi. Two days in a row now with cool campers...figures I get decent ones when my town is full but when I actually had room I always got crappy ones, if anyone at all.


----------



## vvingblade

I've got cute Apple! A day or so go, I had Lobo. Too bad I don't have space for her. She's super cute.


----------



## Cascade

Pinky the peppy pink panda.


----------



## aleksandras

julian! i don't like him myself, but i asked him to move in so i can sell him.


----------



## xInfiniteStars

Margie's in Sea Cove's campsite today. I was thinking about inviting her in, but I already have 10 villagers.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Ali. Not inviting her, that's for sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xInfiniteStars said:


> Margie's in Sea Cove's campsite today. I was thinking about inviting her in, but I already have 10 villagers.


Wow, lucky! I'm jealous


----------



## Sweetley

Cobb - No, no thanks...


----------



## Apriiil

I have Velma


----------



## Sweetley

Today I have Genji on my campsite and he will move in! I'm happy right now.


----------



## moonrisekingdom

savannah


----------



## Cascade

Melba the normal koala


----------



## Invisible again

Cousteau, and he's gonna move in 'cause I need a jock. lol


----------



## cfs317

Kitty is camping in my town and she said she would move in!!


----------



## xInfiniteStars

Del just arrived in the campsite, but I'm, saving the 10th spot for another villager.


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns

I plot reset today and got a lot of campers, including Colton the smug horse, Ed the other smug horse, Stinky the jock cat, Chevre the normal goat, Anicotti the peppy mouse, Scoot the jock duck, Friga the snooty penguin, Bill the jock duck, Benedict the lazy chicken, and Celia the normal eagle.


----------



## AutumnSapphire

If anyone has Twiggy, Lmk! Also I have Tiffany in my campsite


----------



## Ichigo.

marina for the second time


----------



## Daydream

I have Stitches today, but I have 10 villagers.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Today I had Peaches the undead horse.


----------



## Greggy

Mitzi is camping today! She looks cuter in-game than from what I've seen on her official art. Sadly, no interest in claiming her.


----------



## drowningfairies

Victoria is in mine tonight. <3 she's a cutie, but I will not be taking her in, due to not fitting my town theme.


----------



## MorningStar

Fauna's in my campsite. I encouraged her to move in; she'll be my 10th, which'll prevent me from getting voids and make it easier to kick Frita's ugly butt out.


----------



## vogelbiene

Papi is in my campsite!! he's so adorable, so
 I just had to get him to move in! I eventually
got him to agree, after loosing multiple things
over 'games' that were obviously rigged, but
now he's moving in. shame I have Chops 
deciding to take the place of Del. I dislike
both those villagers ;v;


----------



## Nio

Bam! Got him to move into my town.


----------



## Daydream

Butch is in my campsite! He's a cool guy.


----------



## Cascade

Diana <3 She's totally moved in to my town.


----------



## Invisible again

Teddy, but I don't need a jock rn. :/


----------



## namiieco

ruby the bunny


----------



## Aleigh

Ankha. Freaking Ankha is in my campsite. I'm pissed. Why? BECAUSE I JUST GOT MY TENTH VILLAGER YESTERDAY!
This. This is so aggravating. Ankha pls


----------



## drowningfairies

Kabuki today.
Meh. I'm not getting him.


----------



## vel

Bob!


----------



## Sicatiff

Queenie. Ugh so ugly.


----------



## Touko

skye... i'm so sad since I already have 10 villagers (trying to get 3 to move) and skye was one of the villagers I wanted


----------



## drowningfairies

Bam.
Ah yes Bam come visit while I have no room to move you in. ;-;
Dreamies are torturing like this.


----------



## AccfSally

Biff was visiting my main town today.


----------



## 7-tan

My campsite is new so my first visitor is Tipper. And soon she move in my town. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## gominam9

Gaston the yellow rabbit


----------



## Laureline

Cherry is in mine.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

Leonardo is camping today


----------



## Barbara

Bianca, not likable enough to invite her. I wish there were nicer tigers/lions, I don't really like the ones existing.


----------



## Breath Mint

Peaches...kind of weird looking.


----------



## vel

Bruce the goat!! Cute, but I don't have space in my town.


----------



## Becca617

Patty. Nope.


----------



## Touko

Twiggy and previously was Cheddar. thankful since my town is full and i'd be devastated if i saw one villager i liked in there


----------



## treetops

Sally. This is the second time she's appeared in my campsite.


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns

Amelia the snooty eagle. She's really cool, but not one of my dreamies.


----------



## lunachii

Bucky the horse. He's hideous xD


----------



## Crona

beau is in my campsite! he's cute, but i need to save room in my town for me dreamies.


----------



## AccfSally

Chrissy! She showed up in my main town. Like the wrong town.
Plus Vista is full.


----------



## I_Jessie_12_xx

I've got eloise in mine, she is actuallh quite cute but I cant convince her seen as my town is full...
To be honest she is an elephant and I already have one so I probably wouldnt of asked her anyways, she is snooty I think, I think this because she looks quite fancy and all the other villagers arent, diana is the snooty I want lol!


----------



## chibibunnyx

Nobody today, but yesterday I had Hamlet in town, he was pretty cute ^-^


----------



## Fleshy

Nobody because I haven't got a campsite yet, I know they can't be demolished so i'm scared of committing to it and hating the placement later..


----------



## chibibunnyx

FleshyBro said:


> Nobody because I haven't got a campsite yet, I know they can't be demolished so i'm scared of committing to it and hating the placement later..



 I just tucked mine in a corner of town lol
But I did visit a town a while ago that had it in the back of town surround by cedar trees, and the fire pit PWP, looked super cool!


----------



## lunaboog

Nibbles the squirrel.... not convincing her to stay


----------



## MayorBlueRose

I had Savanna yesterday, I've got freya today. My town is full =(


----------



## Breath Mint

Francine. She's pretty cool, I'd probably invite her if my town wasn't full of dreamies already.


----------



## Daydream

I got Nana today xD


----------



## Sweetley

Today I have Beau on my campsite. I'm not interested at him.


----------



## Lethalia

I got Poppy today and I was sooo overjoyed, she's adorable <3...Unfortunately ruined my chances of getting her to move in, though :/


----------



## Mentagon

Nana... I really don't like her but my town's at risk of having a random move in any day now.


----------



## AccfSally

No one, it's been days since Chrissy showed up (a potential dreamie for my other town, Chocolat.. instead she appeared in my main town)


----------



## Cascade

Iggly is in my campsite.. I let him to move in my town for no reason.


----------



## rebornking

There is nothing :-(


----------



## treetops

Ruby is in my campsite. I don't like her that much. x)


----------



## Sweetley

Annalisa. She's not that bad, but not my favorite.


----------



## AccfSally

Del showed up in Vista today.


----------



## Daydream

Rosie is in my campsite today.


----------



## Laureline

Tammi the super creepy monkey.


----------



## maplecheek

Maple was just in my campsite, but I had no room for her!


----------



## SunshineBlvd.

Tex 

I dont really like his character appearance but his room is cool!


----------



## Cascade

Pudge, he moved to my town.


----------



## jessicat_197

Just built my campsite and Diana showed up!!! Took some convincing but I asked her to move in and she agreed!! Oh happy days! But also sad bc my bby kabuki left without telling me even thought i asked all my villagers several times&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## CJODell62

Axel, in New York.


----------



## treetops

Rudy's in my campsite.

He's a cutie. I love him.


----------



## Wildroses

Clay. I pretty much fell in love at first sight with the unique design and got him to move in, even though my town already has a lazy. I'll get rid of one of the three peppys or two jocks, most of whom were streetpass move ins or an accidental campsite invite in Kody's case.


----------



## maplecheek

Wildroses said:


> Clay. I pretty much fell in love at first sight with the unique design and got him to move in, even though my town already has a lazy. I'll get rid of one of the three peppys or two jocks, most of whom were streetpass move ins or an accidental campsite invite in Kody's case.



Lazy personality grew on me and I like having more than one lazy in my town. 

Grizzly.


----------



## Fairytale

My very first camper, Vic. Not a fan..


----------



## maplecheek

Chow just appeared in my camp but I have no room for him! Sad! Really want him. 

Feel like he would be great in a town with Pekoe and also Pinky.


----------



## Tianna

Lucky hhhhh----


----------



## SaraAC

Bob  which i'm trying to get him to move in but he keeps refusing and he is taking all my bells D:


----------



## Blacklist

2 days ago I found Maelle in my campsite. Convinced her to move.


----------



## SilkSpectre

Has been nobody lately. Or I forget to check. Second cartridge had Bam. Resetting that town soon!


----------



## xInfiniteStars

There's been a lot in the pass few days..

In Sea Cove, I had Freya, although my town was full.

In Hearts, I had 2 lazy type villagers and 1 girl villager.. I totally forgot their names, they were in Hearts' campsite a week or two ago.


----------



## drowningfairies

I have Merry today.
Meh.. Not fond of her.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

Hopper is camping today :3


----------



## Daydream

Eloise!


----------



## AccfSally

Egbert was visiting my main town today.


----------



## Breath Mint

First camper I've had in a while. I got Apollo this time. He's alright, I guess. I'm not a huge fan of eagles.


----------



## ACNLover10

Apple was in my campsite, but didn't want her.


----------



## xara

Haven't had anyone today. I've noticed that I don't get campers very often.


----------



## AccfSally

Greta visited back on Tuesday.


----------



## xara

I've got Sylivia visiting me today.


----------



## AquaStrudel

I've been plot-resetting but so far I've gotten Tabby, Derwin, Rudy, and Lionel


----------



## Altarium

My last camper was Fauna and that was in May, I really don't know what's up with my campsite xD


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848

I havent had one yet ;-;(had it for a month help)


----------



## Laureline

Roald is in mine right now.


----------



## Fawnprince

Lately it seems like I only ever get campers when I'm already at ten villagers. D:
Last camper was Peanut I think and that was a few weeks ago.


----------



## stitchmaker

My campsite have been very busy lately in two of my towns.  I have campers 2 days in a row, skipped 1 day and than 2 more campers in a row.   I've had Avery, Mathilda, Lily 2 days in a row and Rodney.  All of my towns are full when they visited.


----------



## X_Jaykitty_X

Sheldon, dont really like him


----------



## Charlise

Del. I'm not really a big fan


----------



## Snowfell

Limberg is in Meryton today.


----------



## deerteeth

Pietro is there today (in Snowmilk) and I'm disappointed because my town is full 
He's just too cute! I had him in Shika but he moved out because I didn't play for four days. Not too bad though, because Muffy moved into the same place and she's too pure for this world  <3


----------



## Pinkbell

Curly is camping in KawaiiYa today


----------



## Breath Mint

Deirdre. No thank you


----------



## Mink777

Greta the snooty mouse.


----------



## Cascade

Carmen c: I invited her in my town


----------



## moonrisekingdom

katt was in my campsite and now she's moving in


----------



## SilkSpectre

Bruce in the cycle town


----------



## lulu112

Drago!!!! I asked him to move in


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Bones. I probably won't be asking him to move in even though I really like him


----------



## namiieco

Kabuki ^ ^
I don't plan on moving him in, but I do like him


----------



## Invisible again

I have Monty in mine today. He's cool, but I already have 10 villagers. lol


----------



## MochiACNL

Rowan... He's a jock and I hate that personality, tbh. (╯︵╰,)


----------



## Nodokana

Chief and sadly no space for him to move in my town


----------



## AvengerOfHyrule

Gala the cute flower piggy


----------



## Breath Mint

I've got Rhonda today


----------



## mermaidvivian

Rocco :-/


----------



## Lightspring

Tucker... :\


----------



## AccfSally

Velma visited my main town.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Lily's at my campsite today. I like her, but my town is full.


----------



## Deligrace

Wart JR.


----------



## Daydream

Biskit is in my campsite today!


----------



## Breath Mint

Tammi the weird looking monkey


----------



## ACNLover10

Lately I've had no campers at all, few days ago I had Sally though.


----------



## Lethalia

I have Apollo in my campsite today. I LOVE Apollo, so it was nice seeing him again, even if I have no room for him in my town.


----------



## SilkSpectre

I never get campers in main it seems so cycle town since tent is right by house last one was Monique.


----------



## FreezeFlame

Moe that cat was in mine today


----------



## Breath Mint

Patty. Surprised I'm not getting cool villagers all the time now that I've filled up my town.


----------



## jcmbangor

Rudy...he's moving in.


----------



## AccfSally

Coco was camping in my main town today, too bad the town is full.
But they're all my dreamies.


----------



## wolfie1

Moose is in my campsite today. I didn't even talk to him, lol.


----------



## namiieco

Skye... too bad I don't have enough space at the moment


----------



## TykiButterfree

I usually have no one in my campsite, but yesterday I got Mitzi. I haven't had her since the Gamecube Animal Crossing. I'm glad I had 9 villagers.


----------



## Altarium

While plot-resetting for Ruby I came across Beau. I shouldn't have checked the tent...


----------



## Fenix

Maple is in my campsite today. She's so cute! It's a shame I don't have room for her to come to live to my town...


----------



## Breath Mint

Julian, my first camper since the 8th. Not a fan of him myself.


----------



## AccfSally

Gaston was camping in my main town today.


----------



## PinkStarburst

Breath Mint said:


> Julian, my first camper since the 8th. Not a fan of him myself.


  Was in my campsite today too, but he's actually my favorite villager. Yay!


----------



## Breath Mint

I got Tutu this time.


----------



## Skynetz

Rudy the cat


----------



## Inka

Elise :/ not who I was hoping for. Haven't seen anyone in my campsite in absolute ages and when finally someone shows up it just has to be one that I REALLY don't like :/


----------



## ACNLover10

T-bone, bleh I am so not a fan of cow/bull villagers.


----------



## Breath Mint

Breath Mint said:


> I got Tutu this time.



Again. Really? The same villager twice in eight days?


----------



## AccfSally

I think it was Knox


----------



## Altarium

I recommend not checking the campsite if you're full. Had to give up on Stitches today because of that.


----------



## Breath Mint

Gwen. No thanks, I already have the best penguin.


----------



## Breath Mint

Breath Mint said:


> Tammi the weird looking monkey



Again. Stop giving me the same villagers over and over!


----------



## Breath Mint

Cranston is visiting today


----------



## Barbara

I have Alli today. I'm thinking of letting her move in, but I'm not really sure. Any thoughts?


----------



## siv

Bella. Cute, but I don't need a third peppy.


----------



## HHoney

Altarium said:


> I recommend not checking the campsite if you're full. Had to give up on Stitches today because of that.



I'm so sorry! You are so right. I was going to say I've had no one in my campsite for a really long time, but my one town is full.

I will take your advice and if someone does show up I won't peek


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Groucho. Not inviting him in for sure


----------



## Inka

Pompom. Meh.


----------



## reririx

Tutu x___x


----------



## Breath Mint

Bud


----------



## namiieco

rosie, too bad i just got a peppy :/


----------



## Kawaii :D

Pee wee. Pee Wee PEe WEe PEE WEE


----------



## moonrisekingdom

Bettina the normal mouse. I have ten villagers, if I didn't I definitely would've invited her to move in. She's like a little Ratatouille chef mouse, it's so cute ;_;


----------



## Lethalia

Vic was here earlier. Love his look, definitely would've taken him in if I didn't already have 2 crankies.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Congratulations you just made me laugh like a crazy person.  XD


----------



## Lethalia

marshallover86 said:


> Congratulations you just made me laugh like a crazy person.  XD



Wait who?


----------



## SmallestJen

I've currently got nobody, I haven't for a while but my last camper was Bluebear I believe? He was pretty cute but I always save my 10th space for a potential dreamy ^_^


----------



## katysu

Elmer, lazy horse. & I'm playing the what did I eat game with him - sometimes he will wager against what I have in my pocket (its always a rare bug/fish!) 
Yes I've made a fair amount of bells(about 500k profit between two characters) but.... sheesh its time consuming, he repeats his dialog about camping & tries for other games inbetween the game I want.
Decided its not worth the time, fun for a little while only.


----------



## himari

marina. shes cute


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Kawaii .  Also Marina is camping today...*cries because I have 10 villagers*


----------



## Reineke

I campsite reset until I got Gruff, then time traveled to plot reset (mostly so I wouldn't forget) and he moved into the perfect spot almost right away! It was awesome!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Currently, it's Yuka. I actually obtained her from the campsite for the first time not long after I started my current town. It's a bit of a throwback seeing her there again


----------



## Yoshisaur

Sheldon. Pls go away


----------



## Cascade

I have Zucker in my campsite today.


----------



## Invisible again

Today, I had Deli in Sapphire's campsite. And yesterday, I had Gloria in Ruby, moved her in out of need for a snooty.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Awesome, we're octopus buddies!


----------



## Pinkbell

Rocket is in my campsite today ^-^


----------



## Mothership

Diana was in Moonvale's campsite yesterday. Town is full, so I couldn't move her in. Luckily, I already have her in another of my towns.


----------



## Barbara

I have Ricky today, he's a pretty cool guy. Anyone remember him from Bidoof's video's?


----------



## TykiButterfree

I had Vladimir in my campsite yesterday. He creeped me out, but he has a cool name.


----------



## Elin1O

Diana. My dreamie. I want to cry. I'm at 10 villagers already, and she can't move in.
I'm seriously heartbroken.


----------



## AccfSally

Rocket was visiting recently.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Today I have my first 'decent' villager in my campsite, never had anybody in there before who I liked and now I have Poncho  
It happens that I have no space though as I always stay at 10 villagers but I'm hopeful now that I've had somebody in there that I like it will keep happening more often.


----------



## Elin1O

Marshal, heh. :')


----------



## Lethalia

I have Anicotti. She's interesting ._.


----------



## AccfSally

Harry visit today...no thanks.


----------



## Lethalia

I have Daisy today. She's pretty cute, but I'm looking for a peppy ^^


----------



## Lippysue

Curly was in my campsite today, bye now!


----------



## Inka

Whitney. Of course, the good ones always show up when I have no space ;(


----------



## katysu

Got Barold, had space, said no.

Have had great ones in the past and not had space. It happens so often I think its deliberate on Nintendo's part - surely not.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Disappointingly I have Wolfgang in my campsite today  I've been waiting for Fauna to move out so I could get him, don't know how long it's going to take to have him come back camping again


----------



## ellsieotter

beau was yesterday and he is moving in today


----------



## Shatto

Cherry


----------



## Breath Mint

O'Hare


----------



## ashlif

Filbert the squirrel


----------



## Melchoir

Fang is in my campsite today. I asked him to move in!


----------



## ChillyKio

Carmen is here in Kamiki today! She's cute, but I don't particularly want her. I wouldn't have room for her if I did anyway.


----------



## rocklazy

Had Pancetti today
She's been in my campsite few times and she's pretty cool 
Might try and get her in my town one of these days but atm I'm full


----------



## ashlif

Kidd is in my campsite right now.


----------



## Nunbal

Barold. Keep it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Annalise.  She's really cute actually, but I have 10 villagers.


----------



## Reineke

Ribbot! But my town is full.


----------



## Aerchan

this week I had some bear I didn't know, Stitches the cub and Cally the squirrel. Unfortunately I had 10 villagers or I would've scooped Stitches up (only because he's a tier 1 and super popular!) 

- - - Post Merge - - -



rocklazy said:


> Had Pancetti today
> She's been in my campsite few times and she's pretty cool
> Might try and get her in my town one of these days but atm I'm full



she's nice and fun! I had her in my town for 3 years and finally let her go this August! Perfectly pleasant and sent me lots of gifts


----------



## AccfSally

Walt visit today.


----------



## Elin1O

Tucker's here right now. I don't really like the model of elephants (he looks more like a mammoth imo!), and I have all my dreamies, so he ain't coming to my town.


----------



## Buttonsy

Merry!


----------



## Invisible again

I got Broffina in mine. lol


----------



## ChillyKio

Nana! She's adorable. Just glad it wasn't a villager I wanted.


----------



## Nunbal

Kiki


----------



## ashlif

Agent S is in my campsite as of right now.


----------



## Elin1O

Since I time traveled a little today, three different villagers had placed their tent down.
I only remember the name of one though, and that was Mint. Otherwise there was a second squirrel, and a hamster. They were all super cute!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

In my main town I currently have Bianca camping. Which is great actually, as I haven't actually had much opportunity to see her in game and I was starting to get quite interested in the Tigers. For some reason I never paid much attention to them before now. Haven't got any space to ask her to stay but it's nice getting to see her properly. In my cycle town I seem to be having a chicken run  the last 3 camping villagers were all chickens, currently have Ken.


----------



## Sweetley

Today, I have Pinky on my campsite. She's not bad at all, but I'm not interested in her.


----------



## Buster Bunny

Ankha appeared in my campsite and I was wondering if someone is interested on her.
I'll pick her up and reserve for someone who wish her as a dreamie.

Lol, she appeared just in her birthday, heh, heh!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Mac is in my campsite today and I didn't even know he existed until today >,<


----------



## littletwinclouds

Henry, and he's going to be moving in!


----------



## rocklazy

Today was Olaf! 
He's pretty cool since he's a smug but my town is full and he doesn't really match my theme so I can't have him


----------



## Orihime-chan

i had daisy the other day. and umm i forgot other most recent one x3.


----------



## Vecherom

Today was Gaston.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

Zucker  I got a ton of bells from him XD


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Today I have Fang in my cycling town, I seem to get loads of really popular villagers camping in my cycling town, yesterday it was Ankha. In my main town it is Chester. Who is adorable. I would have asked him to move in if I had space


----------



## theta

Zucker's in my campsite today but he won't move in T_T


----------



## buttonfactories

Lucha! I kinda like his design, but his eyes are weird-looking  I'm waiting to get a different bird villager for my town though (Sparro, if he ever shows up  )


----------



## shortcakey

Octavian, I thought he seemed pretty cool but I lost to him in a game of rock paper scissors haha. Bought a lucky left cat from him though so I didn't go home empty handed


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Maple was in my campsite today, but since my open space has already been taken i coudn't take her in


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Seem to be getting all the wolves in my cycle town at the moment. I had Wolfgang last night and then Fang the day before, wondering if I'll get another wolf tomorrow. Today (at the moment) it's Tipper. But that will change when I tt. In my main town it's Zucker. Shame it wasn't Beau as I'm currently looking for him and have a space


----------



## Eline

I have Tangy today! She's very cute, but not one of my dreamies c:


----------



## AccfSally

Cute little Flurry visited my main yesterday.
Too bad the town is full and they're all my dreamies. But she is living in my other town, Moonview.


----------



## namiieco

diva :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

could've been better!


----------



## Breath Mint

Rizzo


----------



## shortcakey

Had Pinky today, she seems cute enough [edit] and will be moving in soon!


----------



## ChillyKio

Katt. I think she's cute in an oddball way, but I don't have room for her in my town.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I've got Wolfgang in my main towns campsite today! Have to decide whether to invite him in and wait for Beau...really regret looking now  cycling campsite I have Annalise this morning. Yesterday I had Bob and Lucky. Both took absolutely ages to get them to move in


----------



## tabris

Purrl today! yesterday i had Savannah


----------



## trevelyan

I had Chief who ended up moving in. He was my first time seeing a wolf in the campsite since I started playing omg.


----------



## AccfSally

Ankha


----------



## ChillyKio

I wish campers would stop coming when I have 10 villagers. It'll be dangerous if I find a dreamie there </3 and I always feel obligated to check. 
Anyway, no big deal today. Kevin is here today. He's really cool.


----------



## PrincessPixiTheThird

I never seem to get campers unless Im TT'ing for plot resetting... and then I dont even check, cause I dont want to have to turn down a dreamie while Im trying to get a new villager in a good place!


----------



## Cascade

Cube the lazy penguin.


----------



## PandaMasque

Hans is camping at the moment.


----------



## AmeliaNaut

I have Tiffany camping at the moment, she's not moving in, tho.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

Right now I have Molly.. She's such a cutie patootie.. Sadly I don't have room o:


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

In my cycling town yesterday I only had a couple, which is unusual as mostly I tend to get a camper 3 times running. Anyway, it was Merengue and Diana. Currently it's Lyman. In my main town I haven't got anybody but I had Freya yesterday when I was plot resetting for Beau


----------



## Lethalia

I got Rod in my camp today. Decided to let him move in. I usually don't like mice other than Samson, but I wanted to give him a chance c:


----------



## drowningfairies

Fang. Didn't get him though.


----------



## NeonxVandal

Cascade said:


> Cube the lazy penguin.



I had him a couple days ago too! ^__^


----------



## ashlif

I saw Beardo twice in a row today....


----------



## PandaMasque

Oooo Julian is camping today! I might take him in...


----------



## Chario

Cube is in mine, would take him it I had room. Waiting for Hazel and Annitcotti to move


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Ah, I have Whitney in my main town today  it's quite cute because I've literally just had my Whitney plushie delivered about half an hour ago, it's like she knew and decided to visit  can't take her in as I have 10 villagers. Might look for her at some point when I have space. Campsite in my cycling town had several yesterday; Yuka, Ken, Zucker...haven't checked it today but I'm expecting another camper


----------



## LinDUNguin

Cousteau! OUi OUI


----------



## vvingblade

Christina! She's very cute <3


----------



## Ristani

Punchy's visiting, but my towns all full.


----------



## Aerchan

Chevre! But I have 10 villagers! She's cute though!


----------



## AccfSally

Tangy, not a fan of her.


----------



## treetops

--


----------



## Elin1O

Drago is in my campsite, _again_.
He's been here twice just this week.


----------



## emolga

Flurry is in my campsite! She's pretty cute, so I'm going to let her move in.


----------



## emolga

Cheri is in my campsite today! I think she's adorable, so I'm going to let her move in.


----------



## OliviaTheCreep

Maple's in mine she's so cute


----------



## ashlif

Cranston was in my campsite when I was plot resetting Marshal's place.


----------



## NeonxVandal

Molly was in mine yesterday, today it's an anteater named Cyrano.
I barely got any campers at my site until I hit 10 villagers! I'd go 4 days or more without anyone there. Now they're just popping up left and right. Lol. Really strange.


----------



## Believe

v_v they're usually weird villagers ive never heard about but I got Lucky/Fang while I had 10 villagers. It was a tragedy.


----------



## rocklazy

Today I got Butch in my igloo (its winter in my town o: )
He's pretty cute but I got all my dreamies c:


----------



## Aerchan

Lopez! His design is cute and funky!


----------



## Breath Mint

I got Marcie today


----------



## jcmbangor

Marshal...he is moving to town


----------



## frio hur

ribbot.  wish i had room to keep him.


----------



## ashlif

I got Gaston the bunny in my campsite.


----------



## tabris

i had Marshal in my campsite... on the same day that Julian pings me he's going to leave! but i won't let him. bet Marshal had something to do with it though. hahah


----------



## HHoney

Hans. Then Francine!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Maintown today is Chrissy. She was one of my original villagers when I first started this town. Still find it odd how past villagers visiting don't recognise you...I know it's down to the games memory but felt strange seeing her back in town.
In my cycle town yesterday I had Marshal and Skye, got them both to move in


----------



## N a t

Tabby! She's cute, but my town's full, and I don't need a third cat


----------



## ashlif

Pietro was in my campsite!~


----------



## himari

diana. hahaha wish i could take her in for $$$$$$$$$ but i have 10 villagers


----------



## Sugapuff

Lopez is my first camp visitor


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Pierce is in my Campsite today


----------



## Lethalia

I had Sally & Biskit over the last couple days. Never saw Biskit in person before; He's surprisingly adorable, I might get him one day.


----------



## dizzy bone

A few days ago I got my first camper in my new town, Tangy! Which was weird because I was just thinking that I wanted to have an orange section in my town since me and Pudge (who is orange) kind of share an island by ourselves. So I invited her and the three of us live on an orange planation. <3

Today I got Hamlet. Mehhh


----------



## ChillyKio

Bob is camping today! I wish you could give away campers, I'd much rather him go to a loving home rather than disappear completely


----------



## Jackfrost

I have Flo! Although, I don't really think I'd want a penguin villager


----------



## N a t

Frobert. Pretty cute, but why the buck teeth? Seriously, he's a frog...


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

In my main town today I've got Dizzy camping. Yesterday in my cycling town I had Leonardo twice and Rolf once. I'm just waiting for Molly to show up in the main town now, as I was trying to get her camping for a couple of days before I got her off here yesterday. Knowing my luck she will show up in the camp tomorrow or something


----------



## Elin1O

Chief is in my campsite today! He looks _kinda_ cute. I'm not a fan of the wolves. ><


----------



## NeonxVandal

^ Aww.. but he is! xD
I had a cow in mine yesterday.. can't remember the name.


----------



## AccfSally

Tammi the monkey


----------



## ashlif

Filbert is in my campsite again. 2nd time he came back camping in my campsite. He is a cute squirrel, but I'm not going to sacrifice Fang for him tho.


----------



## ChillyKio

Boomer. He's pretty unique.


----------



## Amherst

Ribbot. First time I've encountered him in the game. Kind of like his weird robot voice and music. But yeah, won't fit the 'booky' theme of my town.


----------



## namiieco

gladys
decent but eh dont want her in my town


----------



## Dorian

Lovely Olivia visited Cocoplum yesterday.


----------



## namiieco

yessss just got my lil bby fauna, inviting her! <3


----------



## Becca617

Unfortunately, nobody. I wish I'd get more campers


----------



## ashlif

Clay is in my campsite today. Also Drake was in my campsite earlier.


----------



## Jackfrost

Julian! He moved in immediately!


----------



## AccfSally

When I was time traveling in my main town I seen Poppy, Chrissy, Nibbles and Carmen.


----------



## Sonny Resetti

Got Patty in


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Bud the lion.
I dropped in to say 'hi', but seeing as I'm full up on villagers and he's not one of my favorites, I don't feel too bad about watching him go. May play some games with him while he's here, though. lol


----------



## Celeste13

My last Camper was Henry. While I want to get another Frog (I have the popular Lily), something about his design felt wrong to me. I do not like the orange spots on his cheeks. I think I will wait a bit to see if I get anyone I like better.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Checked my main town this morning and had Annalise camping. I really really like her design, I have no idea why she's not more popular. She just looks so pretty. Couldn't ask her to move in as I always stay at 10 villagers, but if I manage to get her amiibo card come the update I may well try her out. My cycling town had several yesterday - Chief/Bubbles/Freya. As I'm not really cycling at the moment I didn't ask anybody to move in. Still deciding on that town


----------



## ashlif

Tucker is in my campsite right now and he.....looks ugly. Gaston the bunny came to my campsite AGAIN. This is the 3rd time he is in the campsite. .-.


----------



## AccfSally

Tucker is a sweetheart 

Alfonso was camping in my main town today.


----------



## ashlif

AccfSally said:


> Tucker is a sweetheart
> 
> Alfonso was camping in my main town today.



Oh! Sorry that I talked about Tucker being um...what I said in the post! I'll respect your opinion on Tucker.


----------



## AccfSally

Lucha was camping today..no thanks.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

Punchy.. I invited him to move in, and he said yes the first time.. Which is pretty rare for me.. Haha


----------



## Azurenna

Lolly the cat is in my campsite today.


----------



## Amy-chan

Rory camped a few days ago


----------



## angelkay

Last camper was Bruce


----------



## AccfSally

Lucha was camping today..no thanks, again!


----------



## NeonxVandal

Charlise last night... gave me a fright actually. xD


----------



## furbyq

Roscoe was in mine last night. I managed to snag him for my town, which is quite nice!


----------



## Breath Mint

Blanche. She's cool, I'd probably move her in if my town weren't full.


----------



## mayortash

Mott! He's going to move in.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Lucha! and he's gonna uh make, make good Lucha thing wooooooo!


----------



## Jordon

Lopez..... But Stupid Ass Chops is still in my town so I can't invite him..... Also I'm looking for a cute girl anyway


----------



## Azurenna

Olivia the cat is in my campsite right now.


----------



## creamyy

I currently have drake the duck in my campsite.


----------



## Breath Mint

Breath Mint said:


> I got Marcie today



This is getting ridiculous lol


----------



## GardenGnostic

Bob.


----------



## Breath Mint

Lucy. I go a full month without seeing a single camper now I have had one three days in a row...


----------



## Ruru

BLUEBEAR


----------



## AccfSally

Broccolo


----------



## Mari-Golds

Moe


----------



## deSPIRIA

celia


----------



## AccfSally

Rosie is there now.


----------



## Camillion

Pashmina!


----------



## Celeste13

The villager I have is Velma the goat.


----------



## Azurenna

Anicotti the mouse.


----------



## k.k.lucario

hazel is in mine
but i did have Marshal but i was full


----------



## ashlif

Peanut the squirrel visited my campsite.


----------



## abbydoll

Robin


----------



## Camillion

Sprinkles but town is full ;3;


----------



## Schwarzkopf

Bob ^^


----------



## ivysaurs

I have Frita the sheep right now!


----------



## hamster

last time i checked it was chief


----------



## RibbonFinale

Beau is here and I asked him to move in!


----------



## Tobiume

</3 It is empty right now, but a few days ago I had Walker in there. I had space but didn't particularly want him


----------



## ashlif

Maelle


----------



## ashlif

Croque


----------



## Arlo

Lucha is here for the third time.

I think he heard I hate bird villagers.


----------



## Tobiume

): I have Gruff... he looks sick and not in a good way.


----------



## Breath Mint

Coco the amazing rabbit


----------



## AccfSally

Anicotti was camping in my main town, my main town is the only one with the campsite.


----------



## namiieco

Just got Flurry
Plot resetting is so annoying even with the patterns because I always seem to miss out spots ;;


----------



## Nodokana

Cookie


----------



## Melyora

Genji plotted today, found a good plot with lot resetting. Saved my town.

Saw I had a camper and it is Fauna~! <3 She's amazing! But but... Genji made the 10th villager, so I don't have space for her T_T


----------



## OLoveLy

Today I have Ed, the smug horse, in my campsite.


----------



## N a t

Knox, my chicken in shining armor, lol.


----------



## abbydoll

Genji. I asked him to move in. ◠‿◠


----------



## Invisible again

Wendy. Got her to move in, and finally, I'm reuniting with my favorite villager! ;v;


----------



## ashlif

Avery is in my campsite right now.


----------



## Flare

Campsite resetting for the first, guaranteed villager...
Lolly keeps appearing...


----------



## Tobiume

Y: Rodeo is in there..I think he was here last time too?


----------



## Blueskyy

Nobody today


----------



## Breath Mint

Lolly. She kind of creeps me out with her weird eyes.


----------



## Flare

Flare21 said:


> Campsite resetting for the first, guaranteed villager...
> Lolly keeps appearing...


Francine... c'mon now ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Couldn't find Francine...
Stayed with Chevre at the end though .


----------



## brutongaster

pecan's camping in my town atm. she's aight but i've already got 10 villagers and two of them are snooty lol


----------



## OLoveLy

Today I have Fauna in my little campsite.


----------



## Tobiume

:Y Rodeo is back..for like the 2nd or 3rd time. Means more money for me though, heh.


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie

Tipper. Not a dreamie, though.


----------



## Breath Mint

Jambette! Run!


----------



## Flare

Punchy!
:0
And I seemingly invited him...
Maybe I'll use Medli now... :3


----------



## Flare

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66641546


----------



## abbydoll

Goose.


----------



## Buster Bunny

Flo showed up in NewLeaf's campsite but the town is full.


----------



## hamster

penelope. i was thinking of getting her but i've decided not to


----------



## AlienLiaru

Opal


----------



## Rudy

Nobody.  I really wish I had the campsite, but I have literaelly no space to build it where it would look decent and that kind of sucks.


----------



## NeonxVandal

Coco


----------



## Flare

Hans


----------



## OLoveLy

Today, I have Bianca in my campsite. ^^


----------



## Breath Mint

Portia


----------



## Buster Bunny

Bluebear.
But, I'm not really interested on her.

Not even had space anyway.


----------



## Lethalia

I had Mira, Rasher & Fauna while I was TTing a lot to get someone to move out. Wasn't interested in any of them.


----------



## frio hur

cookie


----------



## faceburn

Rudy said:


> Nobody.  I really wish I had the campsite, but I have literaelly no space to build it where it would look decent and that kind of sucks.



I wonder what you think of where I put my campsite.


----------



## Miyu Torchwick

Deena


----------



## faceburn

i have Beardo right now.  I just don't know if I want him in my town since I have Chops already.


----------



## Eudial

I have Winnie right now. She's pretty cute, but I have a horse villager already living in my town.


----------



## Breath Mint

Lucky


----------



## Jordon

Today it's Gruff


----------



## Breath Mint

Prince


----------



## Breath Mint

First igloo of the winter and it's Lucha!


----------



## AccfSally

Melba was the first after weeks of getting no one, but it doesn't matter because I have all the villagers I've been looking for in Vista.


----------



## Metal Scorpion

My first igloo visitor this year is Deirdre


----------



## Cheren

Stinky is in my campsite today! I like him, but not enough to convince him to move in.


----------



## Cottonball

Diva,  I hate her.


----------



## ashlif

Poncho again. ._.


----------



## Blueskyy

ashlif said:


> Poncho again. ._.



Poncho is love!

Anyway I have Amelia in my igloo today.


----------



## HappynessInYou

Today I have Lily in my little campsite, she's very cute but I have 10 villagers in my town...


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

next page is 666th page o.o

I really want Rosie or Punchy in my campsite since I still only have 9 villagers.


----------



## crossinganimal

While plot resetting I had Sally and Derwin in the campsite so far... meh


----------



## Bcat

Pashmina


----------



## Mimikyu

I had Bone


----------



## AccfSally

Diana, no thanks.

Town full anyway and I have all my dreamies.
Not to mention I hate her.


----------



## Metal Scorpion

Today in Skylark's igloo is Lolly but I don't have room for her in either town. Darn it


----------



## SunsetDelta

In Cyclone, it's Bluebear! And she's *ADORABLE*. I had to move her in ♥ she's definitely going to Starview as soon as one of my current villagers there move out.


----------



## P. Star

I have Mac, and I am not a fan.


----------



## OLoveLy

Today I have Peewee, the cranky gorilla, in my campsite.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

SunsetDelta said:


> In Cyclone, it's Bluebear! And she's *ADORABLE*. I had to move her in ♥ she's definitely going to Starview as soon as one of my current villagers there move out.



I used to have Bluebear in my first GCN town. She was really cute! Sadly she moved out and unfortunately got replaced by Penny. T_T
________________________________________________________________________

Wait, I just realised that this is page 666! :O


----------



## AccfSally

Ricky, I already have him in another town.


----------



## hamster

goldie! had her in so many previous towns


----------



## Lethalia

Wart. Jr's camping at Kairos today. Which is kinda cool, considering he was a starter in the original Kairos before I reset. Won't be moving him in, though; Already got 2 crankies.


----------



## Flare

Big Top! 
Time for beetle hunting.


----------



## AccfSally

Gabi today

Three campers in a row.


----------



## TJBambi93

Hippeux came in today. He's moving in today to fill in the void left behind by Rolf.

Almost like it was destiny, since I was considering scanning him in with amiibo cards before a non-amiibo villager finally pinged me to leave.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

I hardly ever get anyone to camp at my campsite. Haven't seen anyone camp at my campsite since late November.


----------



## deSPIRIA

oh god now it's peewee
i was s***talking about him to my friend beforehand
i've been cursed


----------



## Frostbite2002

I don't have anyone today, but yesterday I had Peanut the adorable squirrel come to visit! She was really sweet but I didn't invite her to move in, I was more interested in trying to get some of the igloo camper exclusive items! (I find the igloos so awesome, I'm glad they were included as a little change from the normal orange tents!)


----------



## Nodokana

Tia


----------



## ethergaunts

peanut. i'm playing the game with 5 pieces of furniture and getting a bunch of stuff for my catalogue. love this nutty lil squirrel.


----------



## Cottonball

Today I have Iggly


----------



## Breath Mint

Pippy


----------



## Zireael

Aw, I have Fauna today. Been a while since I had a camper.


----------



## Lethalia

ROWAN!! DAMN, I wish I had space, I've always wanted him.


----------



## Blueskyy

Barold...lol


----------



## Lethalia

AndyP08 said:


> Barold...lol



Get that sexy beast in your village ASAP, boi.


----------



## Breath Mint

Tangy. Would be moving in if my town weren't full already


----------



## Blueskyy

Lethalia said:


> Get that sexy beast in your village ASAP, boi.



I'm full and I'm not a fan XD I already have Poncho and Murphy in my town anyway. They my boisss


----------



## Zireael

^ Lmao. Praise Barold (~*o*)~

Today I have Baabara. She's kinda cute and I like her colour scheme but her eyes creep me out. When she's surprised they open but they're just black holes, yet you can still see her eyelashes over them... It looks like they've been stitched shut or something. DISTURBING.


----------



## Blueskyy

Elvenfrost said:


> ^ Lmao. Praise Barold (~*o*)~
> 
> Today I have Baabara. She's kinda cute and I like her colour scheme but her eyes creep me out. When she's surprised they open but they're just black holes, yet you can still see her eyelashes over them... It looks like they've been stitched shut or something. DISTURBING.



yeah she's one of the...less desirable sheep haha


----------



## Zireael

AndyP08 said:


> yeah she's one of the...less desirable sheep haha



I really think she wouldn't be that bad if her eyes weren't so... Idk, scary? I have no idea why they textured her reactions like that, it's so horrible lol. I love her colours so much, it's saaad.


----------



## Annabloem

I have Lobo today


----------



## Lethalia

Elvenfrost said:


> ^ Lmao. Praise Barold (~*o*)~
> 
> Today I have Baabara. She's kinda cute and I like her colour scheme but her eyes creep me out. When she's surprised they open but they're just black holes, yet you can still see her eyelashes over them... It looks like they've been stitched shut or something. DISTURBING.



Those eyelashes of hers are haunting, yikes. Another sheep that looks strange to me is Vesta. Why does her head look like an eggplant? Is she hiding something? Her eyes are odd, too.


----------



## Blueskyy

Elvenfrost said:


> I really think she wouldn't be that bad if her eyes weren't so... Idk, scary? I have no idea why they textured her reactions like that, it's so horrible lol. I love her colours so much, it's saaad.



I get it. For me it's not even that her eyes are closed, because I have Stella's WA card and she's fine although her eyes are closed. I think it is the eyelashes that do it for me.


----------



## NeonxVandal

Had Patty, tt'd and got Ozzie. :>


----------



## AmyK

My latest camper was Penelope. Too bad that my town is full, she looks really cute.


----------



## Sweetley

I few days ago, I had Tiffany on my campsite. I like her, but I didn't had space in my town and I also 
have already two snooty villagers. Since then no other villager visited my campsite.


----------



## AccfSally

Naomi visited yesterday...No thanks.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

Lucky was in my campsite yesterday. I find him underrated and I really like him (he was in my second GameCube town though he moved out). I kinda wanted him in my town but then I realised that I need to save the campsite for Rosie or Punchy and whoever visits first will be joining my town. It will be after I replace Jeremiah with Bob just to be safe (since plot resetting may not work if I have 10 villagers). Maybe it will also be after I replace Vesta with Mitzi so I won't be seeing Rosie or Punchy in my New Leaf town for quite a while.


----------



## HappynessInYou

I have Erik in my campsite.


----------



## hamster

bones. he's pretty cute


----------



## Schaf

Purrl is in my campsite today. It's my first ever igloo villager. I love the cute look of the outside.


----------



## Breath Mint

Kody


----------



## AccfSally

Violet visit today in my main town.
Only my main town has the campsite, my other towns don't. Seems pretty useless to have it now if you own amiibo cards.
Might put it up in my other town Moonview for decoration purposes, since it's going to be a forest town.


----------



## SweetLamb

Frobert is in mine today. He seemed cute so I decided to ask him to move in. ^^ Plus I kinda like the frogs.


----------



## Breath Mint

Astrid


----------



## ccee633

Tia the teacup elephant!


----------



## Flare

Rodeo. 
(Well, yesterday.)


----------



## AccfSally

Al was visiting in Vista, no thanks.

And two days ago in my other town Flora it was Flip.


----------



## MayorOfSackville

Yurusumaji said:


> Chester the Panda is camping in my town currently. He doesn't seem terrible, but the dude is kind of creepy-looking.



He looks cool! I love his shirt.


----------



## PacV

The last one was Chrissy.


----------



## blackroserandom

Chief! A couple days ago lol


----------



## StarrySkye3

Renee, yo yo yo! Lol


----------



## Mallow

Bunnie! She's super cute so I'm thinking about asking her to move in (even though the peppy girls drive me crazy).


----------



## Metal Scorpion

Sprinkle was recently in my second town's campsite. I unfortunately have ten villagers in my town but that's going to change on Thursday because a villager's moving out.


----------



## Tetromino

Right now Pancetti the Pig is visting in my town.


----------



## Flare

Maple!
Well...yesterday.


----------



## Invisible again

Kyle the wolf visited Sapphire today. c:


----------



## blackroserandom

Claudia today! Oh wait no, I reset to move Sylvana's house and now Freckles in my campground.

EDIT: Ooo Kyle, I would totally put him in my town if I didn't already have Fang.


----------



## hamster

lolly was in my camp a few days ago. i had her in my town for a while once and she's a very cute and sweet villager


----------



## LibrareII

Yo mates, Chrissy's in my campsite but I've already got max villagers. If only Curt, Anchovy, Harry, Tipper and maaaaayve Pashmina would move away... ;_;


----------



## ACNLover10

Blue bear is in my camp today


----------



## onionpudding

Lolly the cat


----------



## Moonfish

Doc


----------



## Lauryn

Lolly was in mine a few days ago and I got her to move in  Now it's mint


----------



## ACNLover10

I got Naomi, she looks like a demon o:


----------



## Soigne

caroline is in mine. i would have had her move in, but i have 10 villagers currently.


----------



## hamster

tom! i miss him


----------



## Moonfish

Ekcriptia said:


> View attachment 195990
> tom! i miss him



You have the same shaped eyes


----------



## ccee633

Keep in mind, my town was full:


----------



## Flare

Mira.

No extra spots in my town. DX


----------



## Metal Scorpion

Yesterday, I had Puck at my campsite. I meant to go to the island to take advantage of lazy villagers selling beetles but I completely forgot! Oh well.


----------



## lauraplays1

I had pecan in it not too long ago. I already have all my dreamies though but shes really cute.


----------



## Mix

Right now? I have Static in my campsite.


----------



## Nooblord

I had Coco yesterday and she should be plotted tomorrow.


----------



## Flare

Olivia.
Why am I being punished like this?! ;-;


----------



## treetops

Pecan was camping at my campsite today.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

I had Tex in my campsite!
But as i already have 10 villagers he cant move in.


----------



## Laurelinde

The infamous Marshal is in my campsite today. He kindly bought a pitfall seed from me for over 1k bells. XD


----------



## ccee633

Fauna, Diana, Ankha, Bluebear and random move ins: Julian


----------



## Sergi

Clay the hamster!! One of my dreamies! Love his design!


----------



## Fruitcup

Shep! I love Shep, such a cutieee!


----------



## WynterFrost

I had Merengue yesterday but she wouldn't move in even though I had space ;~;


----------



## Duzzel

Hamphrey's camping out today.
It's the first time I've seen him in the actual game, he's really cute ~


----------



## Bubblebeam

MayorBlueRose said:


> I had Tex in my campsite!
> But as i already have 10 villagers he cant move in.



I go as far as to not enter the tent sometimes if I don't have any vacancies. Nothing more annoying than finding your dreamie camping with a full town!


----------



## s i r e n t i c

Kiki is in my campsite, she's pretty cool but I'm saving my 10th spot for a different villager


----------



## Moonfish

No one today, but Pancetti was in it yesterday


----------



## Mallow

Pompom the peppy duck! I already have 2 peppy girls in my town, so I won't be inviting her to stay.

The last camper I invited to stay was Whitney, as Baabara just announced she was moving. It took well over an hour and 25+ asks (I stopped counting after 25!) to convince her to move, and she then took 3 days to arrive. Snooty indeed!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Pippy. ick


----------



## carp

goose some chicen


----------



## Mallow

Wolfgang the cranky wolf. I already have murphy (one cranky is enough for this town!), so I won't be extending an invitation to stay.


----------



## Mallow

Oh wow, two campers in as many days! They're a pretty rare occurrence in my town, so this is pretty exciting. 

Rudy the jock cat is here, and I'm gonna see if he'd like to stay. I've been trying to pick a new jock in anticipation of Cobb's departure*, and I don't have any cats in my town. Fingers crossed he's keen on Marigold.

*Cobb doesn't actually know he's departing yet, but I am counting down the days until my slime green friend moves on.


----------



## Primarina

I'm resetting right now for my camper until I get someone I want to move in. I've had the most random collection of villagers show up so far, everyone from Rolf to Penelope to Flip to Pancetti to Yuka to Gwen to Lucha. I'm hoping to get a dreamie doing this, but I may give up and just let someone I don't hate move in after a while. lol


----------



## Dorian

Teddy is currently in one of my campsites. He is amazing. My Teddy lives in my town of Big Bear, my all bear village.


----------



## Invisible again

Hans. Moved him in, 'cause I needed a smug.


----------



## Primarina

Dorian said:


> Teddy is currently in one of my campsites. He is amazing. My Teddy lives in my town of Big Bear, my all bear village.



I know this is slightly off-topic, but how do you have so many towns and with such long names? I've been meaning to ask you. lol


----------



## Moonfish

Genji is camping in Mercy today


----------



## Garrett

Ribbot today. I have Truffles moving out but I'm not sure I want a frog.


----------



## Tee-Tee

Bam ^^ sadly he couldn't move in.


----------



## Nanabells

Colton! Moved him in because Julian just moved out, and I like to think that Colton was chasing after his horse-boyfriend


----------



## Garrett

Marina. Truffles is moving out but not for two more days.... Thanks, Truffles.


----------



## danceonglitter

Sylvia...I think I'll pass (my town is full anyway, but I wouldn't want her to move in anyway)


----------



## AccfSally

Harry visited my town, Moonview yesterday and Peggy visited Flora on Thursday.


----------



## Metal Scorpion

Today in my second town, the normal elephant based on a teacup, Tia, decided to visit! (and I have ten villagers already, sorry Tia )


----------



## blackroserandom

Limberg was camping at Stardust today. I had a slot open but eh, I rather have Chadder or Rod in my town first.


----------



## Laureline

Molly was in Lilacs campsite today.


----------



## AccfSally

Kevin visited Moonview today.


----------



## danceonglitter

Curt...I don't like him at all, aha, so kinda glad my town is full anyway


----------



## HappyTails

Rolf was there today. I convinced him to move in. He's not a dreamie but I still like him.


----------



## AccfSally

Violet was visiting Flora today, NOOOOO THANK YOU!

Besides the town is full anyway lol


----------



## Sin

Merengue is in my campsite today. Not a dreamie but she is very cute.


----------



## Shimeki

Genji. My town is full so I can't have him move in. sob!


----------



## Sin

Marshal is in my campsite right now. Where does this luck come from haha.
First Julian.. Then Merengue and now Marshal


----------



## HappyDolphin

The last person I had in my camp was Genji. I didn't really like him, so he didn't move in.

But I got Bones via the campsite! I really wanted Maple, but I always lost her games or she didn't want to move in


----------



## Pyoopi

I got a creepy bug eyed squirrel named Caroline.


----------



## Aragorn

None, but when I do I never find the villagers I want


----------



## amazonevan19

I had Agent S yesterday. Meh.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

A creepy duck...didn't even speak to him.


----------



## Kazelle

bluebear was in my campsite today .o. she was being rly stubborn but after i convinced her to play a second game of rock paper scissors, i finally won and she's moving in wooo


----------



## karixia

I had Ankha the other day... had 10 villagers already rip me


----------



## John Wick

Kazelle said:


> bluebear was in my campsite today .o. she was being rly stubborn but after i convinced her to play a second game of rock paper scissors, i finally won and she's moving in wooo



I have Bluebear! ^_^

Grizzly is currently in my camp.


----------



## Milsean

Agent S was in my campsite today!

She always wants to play Price Fixing for some odd reason ;;


----------



## AccfSally

I had Mathilda a couple of days ago.


----------



## usa-chan

Elmer the lazy horse is in mine! I don't think I'll keep him since I have ten villagers, but I'm going to do the lazy camper trick to get more bells.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

No one haha


----------



## Cheremtasy

Croque... that gross frog lmao


----------



## GrayDragonEmily

Samson. He's alright, but I didn't bother trying to get him to move in.


----------



## tobiochan

Static is here today.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Mac ^.^


----------



## Milky-Kitten

Gabi the bunny!! I asked her to move in too, I can't wait <3


----------



## QueenDallas

my campsite is currently non-existent:')


----------



## ikeafanboy

Katt was in my campground today. She's a really interesting character but I already have all the dreamies I want. I just need to get them!


----------



## ponyotheorange

freckles the duck ^^


----------



## Bluebellie

I always thought Chester was adorable 
I currently have Gloria.


----------



## AccfSally

Zucker was visiting Moonview today.


----------



## Zogabog

Kyle the wolf.


----------



## katielizzabeth

Tipper the cow


----------



## lumenue

Ankha is camping out in Moyase!  As cute as she is, I'm not looking for any snooty villagers right now.


----------



## HHoney

No one in what seems like weeks! 
My most recent camper last time was Chrissy.
My town was full - had JUST moved someone in and they had plotted. Lol


----------



## katielizzabeth

Hamphrey with his giant eyebrows was in my campsite today


----------



## Blueskyy

Nan was. Had her before. Decided to invite her back to town.


----------



## Aniko

Stinky, with his underwear on his head.


----------



## Aeikurin

Wendy~! I freaked out hahaha she's so cute <3 she's super good at rock-paper-scissors  I lost both games but she's still moving in so it's all good ^_^


----------



## Sarafina7

Tutu the bear.


----------



## ashlif

Soleil the snooty hamster was in my campsite. I don't really want her, but if she moved in randomly I wouldn't mind. Plus I could possibly like her in the future if she did moved in.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Hi biskit
bye biskit


----------



## Zerous

Papi. I'd actually like him to move in but my town is full 
Tipper is moving out in a few days.


----------



## ashlif

Bubbles the hippo(?)


----------



## applebean

oh god.. no... goodbye


----------



## HHoney

I had just complained no one was in my campsite - well Rudy arrived!

Too bad my town is full.


----------



## ikeafanboy

Chevre was in my campsite today and she was really cute! unfortunately I like my current villagers way too much and my town was full


----------



## Mink777

Mott. I hate when the first villager you get in the campsite is one you don't like.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pansear-and-Nana said:


> Hi biskit
> bye biskit


Why couldn't he come to my campsite...


----------



## xoxobreann

I feel like mine is always empty  however, Bangle was the last one.. Of course when I had 10 villagers.


----------



## Milsean

Hellooo Egbert!
I don't mind him honestly, but I'm going to keep one spot vacant just encase a dreamie decides to camp. ^^


----------



## lunatepic

anicotti was camping in my town yesterday, she was pretty cute!

also boomer was in my campsite a couple weeks back and, being one of my dreamies, I invited him to move in! but I forgot to plot reset and now his house is kind of in an iffy spot :x I'm still debating on whether or not I should keep him :/


----------



## Jadeth

I have Doc the rabbit in my town, and I think he's so cute. I'll definitely be thinking about having him in my next town. c:


----------



## HappyTails

T-Bone the bull was there today. i invited him to move in, and after a game of Charades which I won, he decided to do so.


----------



## dumplen

my heart hurts, rasher is camping in my town today and I don't have any vacancies </3


----------



## SlurpieDoo

iv got a baboon. i dont lnow his english name but in french hees called Babouin


----------



## Snooty

SlurpieDoo said:


> iv got a baboon. i dont lnow his english name but in french hees called Babouin



Not sure if it interests you but his English name is Boone.


----------



## Blueskyy

Nobody today but last time it was a bird I didn't like


----------



## AccfSally

Penelope the mouse is visiting Moonview, she's cute.
 I would get her, but my town is full and I don't want to get rid of someone I want.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Amelia was in my town yesterday and I was so mad because while she may not be one of my dreamies, I wouldn't have minded taking her in to fill the last spot for a while while I cycle through to get my last dreamy. Keaton was moving out so it was annoying how I was so close, but since Keaton was still in my town, I couldn't take her in. :') And don't get me wrong, I love Keaton and hold nothing against him, I just hate how this game seems to have villagers I like camp when I am unable to make them move in, and when I DO have space, I get villagers I don't care about/are super ugly.


----------



## frogpup

Right now my dreamie Robin is in my campsite but I have a full town :- (


----------



## Sarafina7

I have Avery in my campsite today, and I convinced him to move in (by winning a game).


----------



## pizzapie44

nobody


----------



## Anactoria

Had Tangy day before yesterday when I was at 10 villagers.... Ended up buying her from someone though. Today I have Al


----------



## Jabberwocky

Today, Nan is in the tent. Really cute goat, gotta say!


----------



## Pancake225

Zipper.


----------



## Sarafina7

I have Avery in my campsite today, and I convinced him to move in (by winning a game).


----------



## AccfSally

Yesterday, it was Pekoe in Vista and Al in Moonview.


----------



## S4m

no one


----------



## AccfSally

Rosie was visiting Vista today.


----------



## alwayscoffee

Yesterday it was Merengue. I haven't looked today because I have not even played.


----------



## tweety21

Yesterday it was Deirdree... Aaaaah, I love her, and I need sooooo bad Uchi villagers! But I could not invite her in my town!


----------



## magicaldonkey

I had Chief recently, and I screamed because I had the max amount of villagers


----------



## ja2mine

Tom !


----------



## behonourable

Alice is in my campsite! I have 9 villagers so I think I might invite her to move in, I've never had a koala villager before


----------



## Bunny8821

Whitney was the last person in my campsite but at the time my town was full, and it sucks soooo much because she's one of my dreamies. (T_T)


----------



## Shayden

i have beau in my campsite bUT MY TOWN IS FULL UGH


----------



## ctar17

Nobody has been in my campsite for a while   I have 9 villagers, so it would be nice to pick someone up from the campsite and have a 10th.


----------



## Becca617

Nobody has been in my campsite for awhile too, tbh I don't even remember when I had a villager camping in my town.


----------



## ctar17

Gruff the green, cranky goat is in my campsite today!  I need y'all's opinions, should I invite him into my town, and he can be my 10th villager?

EDIT: Well I lost his game 

EDIT 2:  But then I won! He is moving to my town!


----------



## meo

Rod.


----------



## Vintage Viola

Yesterday it was Nan, and now she's moving in tomorrow. She's my favorite goat villager.


----------



## HappyTails

Cole is visiting today


----------



## 5cm/s

merengue was here yesterday, but i had 10 villagers and couldn't adopt her (i don't really want her anyway though, but it felt like such a shame because so many people do ;; )


----------



## chinese_FTW

coco, them eye holes


----------



## Lunariati

no one is in it right now, but i had katt yesterday! she seems really fun to have around town, and i was deciding on whether or not to take her...i ended up not taking her, and i regret it a tiny tiny tiny bit. i was too scared she'd move on top of trees/in a bad place, and i'm too lazy to plot reset haha


----------



## ctar17

Shep was in mine today.  I have 9 villagers, but I already have 2 smug villagers (Kyle and Quillson).  I figured a 3rd smug would get too repetitive even though smug is my favorite personality.


----------



## ctar17

And now, Sparro is in my campsite today.  I still have 9 villagers, but I already have a jock, Scoot.  I'm just missing a snooty...


----------



## CaramelCookie

I actually had 2 campers in a row, yesterday and today... and both have camped in my town before (Al and Filbert). Are they trying to tell me they want to move in so badly? x)
On Hangzhou I had Pecan yesterday. She's actually really cute, but no year of the squirrel in the zodiac. (and I'm having enough trouble getting Marshal to leave) x)


----------



## BigMikey

A goat. I forget her name.


----------



## Garrett

Wart Jr. I ran out of the tent!


----------



## whale-telephone

Bella...


----------



## amazonevan19

Ava. Ehh.


----------



## Nenya

No one...don't have a campsite. No cafe, either, or police station.


----------



## Soigne

I think it was Rocket but I can't be 100% certain.


----------



## ashlif

Pudge is in my campsite today.


----------



## Livvy

Clyde rn


----------



## Daysie

Lucky was in my campsite.


----------



## ashlif

Kitt is in my campsite.


----------



## ctar17

Hans is in mine today.  I don't really want him, so I guess I don't get a new villager today...


----------



## squidpops

Antonio is in mine today


----------



## LemonInator

I've just checked and today I have Olaf.

I really want him but I have 10 villagers already .


----------

